# Three Word Story



## SuFiKitten77

This is one that was done at a forum I used to belong too .. someone starts the three word story and it just continues .. I will start:
The moon shined​


----------



## Zombie-F

SuFiKitten77 said:


> The moon shined


in the bleak


----------



## dougspaulding

mid-winter sky. (Does that count as three words?)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

dougspaulding said:


> mid-winter sky. (Does that count as three words?)


 <- not to sure .. but it sounds good to me  
The wolf cried​


----------



## Doctorthingit

as she nursed


----------



## dougspaulding

her three cubs.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

dougspaulding said:


> her three cubs.


Who whined quietly


----------



## dougspaulding

as they suckled.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Outside the wind


----------



## Doctorthingit

an immenently expedient


----------



## SuFiKitten77

coolness settled over


----------



## Doctorthingit

the hollowed trunk.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Worms crawled out


----------



## Doctorthingit

of every orifice


----------



## SuFiKitten77

smelling like rotten


----------



## Doctorthingit

chocolate covered cankersores.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

dripping green goo


----------



## Doctorthingit

May I've another?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

sure you can!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Tasty and filling!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Eat with spicy


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_peppers from my_


----------



## Doctorthingit

living dead garden.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_Smell the fragrant_


----------



## Doctorthingit

puss oozing blossoms


----------



## SuFiKitten77

How they make


----------



## Doctorthingit

tiny marching sounds


----------



## SuFiKitten77

dancing across my


----------



## Doctorthingit

gargantuan threshold of


----------



## SuFiKitten77

my wide mouth


----------



## Doctorthingit

filled with caterpillars .


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I am lost


----------



## Doctorthingit

in a world


----------



## Sinister

of pure evil


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I rather like


----------



## Doctorthingit

baked frog intestines


----------



## Omega

They taste like


----------



## colinsuds

human ear lobes


----------



## Haasmama

decayed over time


----------



## Sinister

through endless eons


----------



## colinsuds

Then cries echoed


----------



## Omega

through the abyss


----------



## SuFiKitten77

What is going


----------



## Sinister

you dumb mother****ers!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Excuse me sir ..


----------



## SuFiKitten77

but you can


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Kiss my behind


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

If Hope Dies...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

life still continues


----------



## Sinister

on and on


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Only ending when


----------



## Sinister

the Nukes fly


----------



## SuFiKitten77

destroying all of


----------



## Dr Morbius

mankind. The End.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Once there was


----------



## Dr Morbius

a raving maniac,


----------



## ScareFX

who thought he


----------



## Haasmama

had the key


----------



## HibLaGrande

to never ending


----------



## crazyryan

fat elephant curse


----------



## HibLaGrande

that raged amidst


----------



## crazyryan

Maple Leafs fans


----------



## HibLaGrande

who died painfully


----------



## scarface

from impotent posers


----------



## crazyryan

who liked bunnyrabbits


----------



## Haasmama

grilled over hot


----------



## crazyryan

ice cubes in


----------



## HibLaGrande

fresh tiger urine.


----------



## Haasmama

The evil spirits...


----------



## crazyryan

love the Ottawa-Senators (ONE WORD, SEE)


----------



## HibLaGrande

ina prisonsex kindaway.


----------



## Haasmama

The unknown entity


----------



## HibLaGrande

wore a sack


----------



## kevin242

...hiding his shame...


----------



## HibLaGrande

that only a...


----------



## ScareFX

lump could show


----------



## HibLaGrande

stinky colostomy bags


----------



## kevin242

seeped liquid horror


----------



## HibLaGrande

around the feet


----------



## kevin242

and swollen ankles


----------



## ScareFX

which were wrapped


----------



## kevin242

with duct tape


----------



## crazyryan

and pumpkin pie


----------



## scarface

to enhance feeling


----------



## kevin242

in shattered shins


----------



## crazyryan

of the KEVIN242


----------



## kevin242

who then laughed


----------



## crazyryan

and died today


----------



## kevin242

slapping crazyryan's mother


----------



## crazyryan

hey, dont ever take that up. That went tooo far.


----------



## kevin242

who then cried


----------



## crazyryan

the end. Once


----------



## kevin242

you stop posting


----------



## crazyryan

gorrillas will rule


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, please stop the pubilc bickering and take it to private messages. Resolve it there, privately and try to be respectful to each other.

I refer both of you to the rules here:
http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=16


----------



## crazyryan

Disney land california


----------



## HibLaGrande

is no place...


----------



## Haasmama

to think cheaply


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Buy lot's of


----------



## kevin242

over-priced sugar drinks...


----------



## HibLaGrande

or kick mickeymouse


----------



## Dr Morbius

then puke violently


----------



## HibLaGrande

in the teacup


----------



## Dr Morbius

overfilling the rim


----------



## HibLaGrande

.The ride operator


----------



## Dr Morbius

stooped to lick


----------



## HibLaGrande

puddles of sick


----------



## SuFiKitten77

stinking, vile, vomit


----------



## ScareFX

off the patrons


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Who were sick


----------



## HibLaGrande

of paying too


----------



## SuFiKitten77

much money for


----------



## Mollins

a cheap hooker


----------



## SuFiKitten77

A hooker who


----------



## Mollins

was on crack


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Wanting to get


----------



## Mollins

a new pimp


----------



## SuFiKitten77

One who would


----------



## Mollins

take her money


----------



## SuFiKitten77

but treat her


----------



## Mollins

with big 'tools'


----------



## SuFiKitten77

that were shiny


----------



## ScareFX

and vibrated quickly


----------



## SuFiKitten77

She finally shot


----------



## ScareFX

a homely john


----------



## HibLaGrande

in the eyeball


----------



## kevin242

with her earwax


----------



## Rocky

then all of


----------



## DeathTouch

the king's men


----------



## DeathTouch

Not that they


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would ever think


----------



## DeathTouch

their hands were


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while playing with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

under kryptonoff's pillow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looking for a


----------



## DeathTouch

michael jackson CD


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that DT was


----------



## DeathTouch

not looking for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

until he heard


----------



## scarface

Billie Jean knocking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At his door.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mean while, a


----------



## Hella

lady in red


----------



## grapegrl

stood waiting in


----------



## roadkill

the deepening gloom


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of a fog


----------



## scarface

. Meanwhile, a girl


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with green teeth


----------



## scarface

held a toothbrush


----------



## roadkill

and a missing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toe nail from


----------



## Hella

a big dog


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(Dogs have toe nails?)

Though she couldn't


----------



## Hella

find what she

(who said this story had to make sense or be true..lol )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what she thought

(I guess you're right)


----------



## krypt

was good eats


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And then she


----------



## roadkill

found a maggot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in the strangest


----------



## Dr Morbius

place of all


----------



## grim reaper

a deep toilet


----------



## Dr Morbius

Being incredibly thirsty,


----------



## grim reaper

thrusted her head


----------



## roadkill

into the slimy


----------



## grim reaper

green toilet water


----------



## krypt

then she puked


----------



## grim reaper

vile glowing orange


----------



## HibLaGrande

hairless mutant hampsters.


----------



## roadkill

But just then


----------



## krypt

one bit her


----------



## roadkill

right on the


----------



## krypt

on the neck


----------



## Dr Morbius

Her body contorted


----------



## roadkill

writhing in total


----------



## Dr Morbius

Agony. Her tongue


----------



## roadkill

was thick and


----------



## grim reaper

green spewing a


----------



## krypt

a green turd


----------



## grim reaper

that had gold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tag saying kryptonoff


----------



## grim reaper

kills people for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looking at it


----------



## grim reaper

and tearing its


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tag from the


----------



## grim reaper

green smelly turd


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still in its

(whao whoo, you hit 100 Grim!)


----------



## krypt

poo bag that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff keeps bringing *LOL*


----------



## grim reaper

with pink flowers
( wow i did yay !!!)


----------



## DeathTouch

and little pink


----------



## grim reaper

airfreshners shaped like


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hearts and flowers


----------



## grim reaper

with freaky lavener


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in his hair


----------



## grim reaper

which had violet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bows and ribbons


----------



## grim reaper

with a evil


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

little smilies all


----------



## grim reaper

waiting to stab


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all the TOTs


----------



## grim reaper

in the eyes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But, before this


----------



## grim reaper

he eats there


----------



## krypt

realy green boogers


----------



## roadkill

finding them tasty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not beliveing it's


----------



## roadkill

really been more


----------



## Dr Morbius

than a tasty


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

treat for the


----------



## Hella

soul. In another


----------



## Dr Morbius

Part of the


----------



## HalloweenRick

amusement park there


----------



## Hella

was a slimey


----------



## roadkill

swarm of slugs


----------



## scarface

plotting a cruel


----------



## Dr Morbius

deadly Tombstone contest.


----------



## Hella

I was not


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thinking clearly at


----------



## HalloweenRick

the time of


----------



## roadkill

making my ultimate


----------



## claymud

Time Machien Sandwitch


----------



## Dr Morbius

Which transported me


----------



## Hella

from here into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a shimmering pool


----------



## Faustian_Pact

...Filled with floating,unwrapped Baby Ruth candy bars..


----------



## roadkill

which were mistaken


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for a pile


----------



## Hella

of radioactive waste.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Now Glowing, I


----------



## Hella

climbed into the


----------



## ghostie

Big purple cadillac


----------



## roadkill

with the big


----------



## HalloweenRick

snow tires and


----------



## Hella

an orange fuzzy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pair of slippers


----------



## Michigal

hanging from the


----------



## claymud

Tires spiky treads


----------



## HalloweenRick

to provide better


----------



## ghostie

traction, obviously, and


----------



## BobC

Attract Bears Who


----------



## Hella

act like that


----------



## Death's Door

Stalk the woods


----------



## Blackwidow

looking for revenge


----------



## Sinister

on ******* types


----------



## grapegrl

who ate their


----------



## Sinister

smelly, dirty underwear


----------



## Death's Door

without any utensils


----------



## Hella

and used their


----------



## Death's Door

feet to eat


----------



## Blackwidow

huge portions of


----------



## Sinister

hot fecal matter


----------



## Death's Door

and **** punch


----------



## Blackwidow

which made them


----------



## Sinister

blow massive chunks


----------



## Blackwidow

which were green


----------



## Death's Door

and smelled bad


----------



## roadkill

but tasted wonderful


----------



## Death's Door

everyone was satisfield


----------



## roadkill

Spew and poo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wall to wall


----------



## Death's Door

all day long


----------



## Sinister

Hard Rock Hallelujah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While observing the


----------



## Sinister

babe next door


----------



## Death's Door

through the window


----------



## BobC

became erect and


----------



## claymud

Knocked the lamp


----------



## BobC

Over and said :jol:


----------



## claymud

Crap it broke!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thinking that maybe


----------



## BobC

I'll call Tony Little :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

about his five


----------



## roadkill

trampy older sisters


----------



## Death's Door

who have their


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hair in knots


----------



## Blackwidow

Maybe they need


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a good cleaning


----------



## Death's Door

or a brushing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mean while, back


----------



## Death's Door

at the office


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Two Men and


----------



## Death's Door

one hot lady


----------



## roadkill

amused themselves with


----------



## grapegrl

various methods of


----------



## roadkill

Spanish Inquisition devices


----------



## Death's Door

that included batteries


----------



## roadkill

from a car


----------



## Death's Door

that was red


----------



## HalloweenRick

and in need


----------



## BobC

Of a New


----------



## Hella

backseat. Over by


----------



## Faustian_Pact

the local Blockbuster.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where everyone was


----------



## Sinister

recieving spankings and


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Candy Corn,because


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they all needed


----------



## Faustian_Pact

to win the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

big paddle trophy


----------



## roadkill

Meanwhile at McDonald's


----------



## kevin242

Cat McNuggets were


----------



## Death's Door

were being devoured


----------



## roadkill

by desensitized voracious


----------



## Sinister

mutant, hillbilly children


----------



## Hella

with gigantic deformed


----------



## Sinister

misshapen potato heads.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

resembling paddle trophies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Suddenly, a large

ps I guess you really like paddle trophies?


----------



## roadkill

manacing, evil, and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

beautiful creature with


----------



## Sinister

very large melons


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that she grew


----------



## grim reaper

in her hidden


----------



## HalloweenRick

garden by the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

blood fountain that


----------



## roadkill

she always kept


----------



## BobC

Full of Juice :jol:


----------



## HalloweenRick

. There, she would


----------



## screamer

spend most nights,


----------



## Faustian_Pact

sculpting paddle trophies.


----------



## Hella

When she was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just a little


----------



## grim reaper

tipsy on mud


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slide party drinks,


----------



## Faustian_Pact

that she loved.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Those drinks make


----------



## grim reaper

her feel like


----------



## HalloweenRick

the queen of


----------



## ghostie

The World, and


----------



## Faustian_Pact

kind of whorish.


----------



## HalloweenRick

But that was


----------



## BobC

When the diarrhea :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

seeped through his


----------



## claymud

bowls into the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

damp grass below


----------



## Hella

where it dried


----------



## HalloweenRick

and became quite


----------



## Michigal

hard to remove


----------



## claymud

With a spoon


----------



## HalloweenRick

. But luckily for


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

her, she had


----------



## Michigal

a fork, so


----------



## Hella

using all her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

might, without hesitation,


----------



## Michigal

she plunged it


----------



## DeathTouch

into a big


----------



## slightlymad

thick meaty section


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

finding the soft


----------



## claymud

liquidy mess of


----------



## roadkill

tangled entrails and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a bag of


----------



## roadkill

putrified rodent underbellies.


----------



## kevin242

Slowly, she realized


----------



## roadkill

"...these are TASTY"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and not as


----------



## Death's Door

fattening or slimy


----------



## HalloweenRick

as the last


----------



## grim reaper

crows heads she


----------



## roadkill

ate with delight.


----------



## Hella

In the darkness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a cool mist


----------



## Dr Morbius

rose from bloody


----------



## Death's Door

prints on the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pink nighty worn


----------



## slightlymad

to webish shreds


----------



## Hella

over her green


----------



## HalloweenRick

tight fitting blouse.


----------



## Hella

The creepy looking


----------



## HalloweenRick

bedroom was empty


----------



## Death's Door

except for the


----------



## Hella

small hairy spider


----------



## Death's Door

lurking in the


----------



## kevin242

rotted skull of


----------



## HalloweenRick

her ex boyfriend


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But, before she


----------



## Hella

go any further


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two large slimmy


----------



## roadkill

slugs from hell


----------



## Michigal

crawled into her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

small beaded purse


----------



## Death's Door

which was hanging


----------



## krypt

from her metal


----------



## Hella

spike in her


----------



## krypt

scalie(sp) rancid *******


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cowboy hat that


----------



## Death's Door

was covered with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

smelly, greasy, dripping


----------



## Hella

ooey, gooey snot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Remembering a time


----------



## Dr Morbius

back in childhood,


----------



## krypt

picking my nose


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulling every boo-ger


----------



## krypt

then having lunch "crunchy! the booger that goes crunch!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dude, you have issues! lol

After lunch she


----------



## krypt

grabbed a toothpick


----------



## Hella

and jabbed it


----------



## HalloweenRick

at that wicked


----------



## slightlymad

bon-bon staring her


----------



## Hella

between her gigantic


----------



## slightlymad

Jiggly Wiggly withered


----------



## Hella

toenails. It was


----------



## slightlymad

rather sweet misery


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of over indulgence


----------



## roadkill

Later in the


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*quiet dark night​*


----------



## roadkill

the two lovers


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*got together secretly​*


----------



## HalloweenRick

at the deserted


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*asylum on the​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Unoriginal spooky island


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Where Dr. Morbius​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Died. The End.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*There once was​*


----------



## BobC

A stripper that :jol:


----------



## roadkill

fell into a


----------



## HalloweenRick

low paying job


----------



## screamer

needing more income,


----------



## roadkill

and some better


----------



## Bodybagging

Undies to wear


----------



## Dr Morbius

instead of the


----------



## Bodybagging

dirty undies she


----------



## roadkill

typical tawdry, cheap


----------



## Hella

nylons she found


----------



## roadkill

in a wastebasket


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Now she was


----------



## Bone Dancer

found out there


----------



## roadkill

finally getting her


----------



## Dr Morbius

face pimp slapped


----------



## Bodybagging

By Bodybags himself


----------



## Hella

where he was


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*became very excited​*


----------



## Bodybagging

as he hid


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Waiting to pounce​*


----------



## roadkill

on his next


----------



## Blackwidow

cheap bottle of


----------



## HalloweenRick

Jose Cuervo. But


----------



## Blackwidow

just when he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

swallowed the worm


----------



## roadkill

he finally realized


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it wasn't a


----------



## Hella

tequila, it was


----------



## roadkill

much, much worse.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a bottle of


----------



## Hella

plutonium mixed with


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Fresh dog urine​*


----------



## Hella

that smelled like


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*old rancid socks​*


----------



## Hella

that were worn


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*by a big​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

man called Sinister!


----------



## Bodybagging

who dressed like


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*A refined psycho​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in a pair


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*of fashonable glasses​*


----------



## claymud

and pink underpants


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who want's to​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wear them to


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*A gigantic gala​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where granny panties


----------



## Blackwidow

and high heels


----------



## Hella

are all the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rage, along with


----------



## Blackwidow

pink feather boas


----------



## Death's Door

and spiked boots


----------



## Hella

paired with short


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*orange sport's bra​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with hanging tassles


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*which was tacky​*


----------



## Death's Door

. She also had


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*blue polka dot​*


----------



## Death's Door

undies on that


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*looked rather obsurd​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but were comfortable


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*There was some​*


----------



## Hella

string hanging from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the bottom of


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*my broken heart​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

AWw...

left from stiches


----------



## Hella

that were not


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

healed and still


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*made tears fall​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Even when her


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*smile fell upon​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dead black flowers


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Oh how she​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

loved those flowers


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*love for death​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and long curled


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*wilted old fingers​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hanging from the


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Torn, broken wrist​*


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Alas, her misery


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Good bye world​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for now I'm


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*off to Disney ​*


----------



## Hella

to ride the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Magic Mountain into


----------



## Hella

the darkeness of


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*his warped mind​*


----------



## Hella

where he would


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*carefully plan his​*


----------



## Hella

seduction and take


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*her to his​*


----------



## Hella

lair, located deep


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*beneath the ragged​*


----------



## Hella

rocks over near


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*A crashing ocean​*


----------



## Hella

with the waves


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*fresh with salt​*


----------



## Hella

crash upon their


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mud encrusted cats.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Taken down by​*


----------



## Hella

the evil queen


----------



## Death's Door

who is the


----------



## Hella

mother of that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

evil bunch of


----------



## HalloweenRick

dwarves in "The


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hole Below"


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

the dark, stagnat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pole of green


----------



## Blackwidow

was vile and


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*caused one to​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to dance madly


----------



## Hella

around the circle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of burning umpa-lumpas


----------



## Hella

clad in ugly


----------



## Sinister

orange jumpsuits that


----------



## Hella

didn't match their


----------



## Sinister

ridiculous green hair


----------



## Hella

. They are trying


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*to invoke the​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the wicked witch


----------



## Hella

to give them


----------



## Dr Morbius

Powers like Spiderman


----------



## Hella

so they could


----------



## grim reaper

climb walls like


----------



## Hella

that huge one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Super DT" does.


----------



## Hella

But, Alas it


----------



## Faustian_Pact

wasn't an Xbox.


----------



## HalloweenRick

She had to


----------



## Hella

find something else


----------



## HalloweenRick

to occupy her


----------



## Hella

room in that


----------



## HalloweenRick

amusement park ride


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that continued to


----------



## Fangs

be her first


----------



## Faustian_Pact

of many euphoric


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*adventerous stories to​*


----------



## Hella

write in a


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*her own memoir​*


----------



## Sinister

written in blood


----------



## Hella

as it dripped


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*from every pore​*


----------



## Hella

Of her inner


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sweaty ,hairy armpit


----------



## Hella

that smelled like


----------



## Sinister

stale garlic bread


----------



## Hella

left over from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the Bradey family


----------



## Sinister

and Alice's meatloaf


----------



## Hella

that tasted like


----------



## krypt

old cheeze whiz


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mean while, back


----------



## Hella

at the rollercoaster


----------



## krypt

somone puked alot!


----------



## Hella

Guess who had


----------



## krypt

cheez-whiz for dinner


----------



## Hella

was is the


----------



## krypt

Hella said:


> was is the


was is the ......now that scrambled my brain .....i cant think of anything


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cheese meatloaf from


----------



## Hella

that awful restaurant


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

had served last


----------



## Hella

year at the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DT family reunion (we're pushing buttons)


----------



## Hella

Where everyone dressed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in tank tops


----------



## krypt

that were smelly


----------



## Hella

and long spiky


----------



## krypt

arm pit hairs


----------



## Hella

held in place


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with pieces of


----------



## krypt

that waxy buildup


----------



## Hella

from between your


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cheek and gums


----------



## Hella

that are bleeding


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from chewing a


----------



## Sinister

strand of barbwire


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulled from a


----------



## Sinister

smelly, slimy bog


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

near his Grandmothers


----------



## Sinister

dirty, smelly drawers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(also called Granny


----------



## Sinister

Smith's rotten apple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

worm pie delight


----------



## Fangs

but tasted like


----------



## Hella

a light chicken


----------



## Fangs

sandwich with mayo


----------



## Sinister

And limberger cheese


----------



## Fangs

without the bun


----------



## krypt

on his hand


----------



## Fangs

he stared at


----------



## Hella

the large hairy


----------



## Bodybagging

female wolf spyder


----------



## Sinister

eats her mate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but not before


----------



## Sinister

ingesting Kentucky bourbon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

straight from an


----------



## Sinister

old rubber tire


----------



## Faustian_Pact

a Rottweiler loved


----------



## Hella

to rid himself


----------



## Fangs

of every last


----------



## Sinister

drop of acidic


----------



## Hella

blood from that


----------



## Sinister

Xenomorph on *Alien*


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

until he realized


----------



## HalloweenRick

"Hey, I gotta


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

take a poo-poo ( sorry Sin, that wasn't in any movie  )


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*do you have​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

an extra piece


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*of stringy meat?​*


----------



## grapegrl

said the blind


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*man to his​*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

deaf and dumb


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*slightly large wife​*


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

who immediately began


----------



## screamer

searching for a


----------



## Fangs

long shiny black


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*pipe so she​*


----------



## Fangs

could teach him


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*how to impale​*


----------



## Fangs

the only thing


----------



## Fangs

he ever loved.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*his pet roach​*


----------



## Fangs

watched in horror


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as the many


----------



## Fangs

tried to escape


----------



## PrettyGhoul

down the sewer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where all of


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*the children float​*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*a zombie clown*


----------



## lewlew

and his balloons


----------



## claymud

into balloone monkies


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*I am lost​*


----------



## Hella

in the twisting


----------



## claymud

roller coster ride


----------



## lewlew

created by the


----------



## HalloweenRick

genius imagineers at


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HauntForum dot com :googly:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Who seem to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

normal at first


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*but are really​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

truly wicked little


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*halloween crazed psychos​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that wear clown


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*suits made of​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rubber and spandex


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*slippery when wet​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but only when


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*sprayed down with​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

olive oil and


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*cool whipped cream​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(not cool whip)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*licked off of​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

licked off of.... (I've got to hear the answer to this)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*the long banana​*


----------



## Fangs

and sucked the


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*whole thing dry​*


----------



## Death's Door

and enjoyed every


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*last tasty drop​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Then the police


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

arrived carrying their


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*big brown bag​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of wishful thinking


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*and longing for​*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*electric cattle prods*


----------



## kevin242

and meat hooks


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*to stab at​*


----------



## Fangs

that grotesque thing


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*creeping from the​*


----------



## Fangs

the deepest corners


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*of the haunted​*


----------



## screamer

grave of the


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*missed old man​*


----------



## lewlew

His tortured spirit


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*wandering around searching​*


----------



## lewlew

but never finding


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*that one special​*


----------



## Death's Door

heart he buried


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*in the foggy*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*damp old cellar​*


----------



## Hella

that was full


----------



## ShadyHallows

of dead bodies


----------



## Hella

smelling of decay


----------



## lewlew

and lost love.


----------



## Sinister

The zombie crawled


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*towards the pulsating*


----------



## Sinister

glowing blob of


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

what once was


----------



## Sinister

an alien lifeform


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that no longer


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*smelled of fresh​*


----------



## Fangs

sweet, untainted youth.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Untouched by any​*


----------



## gypsichic

human hands or


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*aging corrupt politicians*


----------



## gypsichic

who might be


----------



## Death's Door

trying to taste


----------



## gypsichic

the blood dripping


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*from the angry​*


----------



## kevin242

guy Cheney shot


----------



## ShadyHallows

mad and tempered


----------



## gypsichic

who had a


----------



## krypt

burn the size


----------



## gypsichic

of a big


----------



## krypt

pinto bean that


----------



## gypsichic

is shaped like


----------



## krypt

elvis presley and


----------



## Hella

his big black


----------



## krypt

guitar played wildy


----------



## Hella

while the beetle


----------



## PrettyGhoul

crawled over the


----------



## Hella

silky spider web


----------



## HalloweenRick

toward the unsuspecting


----------



## ShadyHallows

under cover cop


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who was struggling*


----------



## Fangs

to keep his


----------



## Dr Morbius

gun in his


----------



## ShadyHallows

new storage case


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Suddenly the cop*


----------



## HalloweenRick

whipped out his


----------



## grim reaper

gun and shot


----------



## gypsichic

and wounded the


----------



## HalloweenRick

beetle, who was


----------



## GreenCapt

extremely drunk again


----------



## ShadyHallows

doing silly dances


----------



## HalloweenRick

in an elaborate


----------



## gypsichic

attempt to impress


----------



## Hella

the ugly duck


----------



## gypsichic

who was lost


----------



## Hella

among the squirting


----------



## gypsichic

blood that dripped


----------



## Hella

like molasses from


----------



## gypsichic

the punctured artery


----------



## Hella

visible from the


----------



## GreenCapt

nearby futon. Then


----------



## gypsichic

the werewolf lunged


----------



## Hella

baring his sharp


----------



## gypsichic

pointed fangs that


----------



## Hella

were ripping flesh


----------



## gypsichic

from the dead


----------



## Hella

rotting buffalo in


----------



## gypsichic

in the swamp


----------



## GreenCapt

over the river


----------



## Hella

through the woods


----------



## gypsichic

to grandmas house


----------



## screamer

which is haunted


----------



## gypsichic

by several ghosts


----------



## Death's Door

who do not


----------



## gypsichic

want visitors or


----------



## Hella

anyone knocking down


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*the old oak​*


----------



## Hella

that shelters a


----------



## GreenCapt

dank mysterious well


----------



## Hella

once known to


----------



## gypsichic

grant 3 wishes


----------



## Hella

to golden haired


----------



## lewlew

virgins who climbed


----------



## gypsichic

outta the abandoned


----------



## GreenCapt

underground brothel where


----------



## Hella

Igor had chained


----------



## gypsichic

the 3 virgins


----------



## Hella

to be sacrificed


----------



## gypsichic

for the gods.


----------



## Hella

The Altar is


----------



## gypsichic

is made of


----------



## Hella

drippy candle wax


----------



## GreenCapt

and pink foam


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*the was really​*


----------



## HalloweenRick

quite comforable. The


----------



## gypsichic

moss covered railing


----------



## Hella

decorated with orange


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*bits and pieces*


----------



## Hella

leftover from the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

duck a'la orange


----------



## Death's Door

that was served


----------



## gypsichic

for dinner with


----------



## GreenCapt

the Spam musubi


----------



## gypsichic

that was on


----------



## Death's Door

filthy plates that


----------



## gypsichic

hadn't been washed


----------



## Hella

in fifty years.


----------



## gypsichic

so they had


----------



## Death's Door

to lick off


----------



## gypsichic

the remaining mold


----------



## Hella

using only their


----------



## gypsichic

forked tongues and


----------



## Death's Door

long clawed fingers


----------



## gypsichic

After they cleaned


----------



## Hella

gooey green muck


----------



## gypsichic

from the dishes


----------



## Hella

they had to


----------



## gypsichic

sterilize all of


----------



## Hella

bloody instruments used


----------



## gypsichic

cut off the


----------



## Hella

arm attached to


----------



## gypsichic

the lifeless body


----------



## Hella

that she murdered


----------



## gypsichic

so she could


----------



## Hella

be with that


----------



## gypsichic

true love that


----------



## Hella

understood her crazy


----------



## HalloweenRick

mentality. Alas, she


----------



## GreenCapt

never would know


----------



## Hella

how he felt


----------



## gypsichic

about her. She


----------



## Hellrazor

cried through the


----------



## gypsichic

night while digging


----------



## eidolon

in her garden


----------



## Hellrazor

under the grey


----------



## Death's Door

stone that displayed


----------



## gypsichic

magical powers that


----------



## Death's Door

got stronger as


----------



## gypsichic

she rubbed the


----------



## Hella

underbelly of a


----------



## HalloweenRick

one eyed newt.


----------



## Hella

The old witch


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stirred the caldron


----------



## gypsichic

while chanting and


----------



## Death's Door

in a voice


----------



## gypsichic

that sounds like


----------



## kevin242

a garbage truck


----------



## gypsichic

lol

with a grinding


----------



## Death's Door

stickshift that doesn't


----------



## gypsichic

engage properly. Her


----------



## Bodybagging

boobs fell into


----------



## Hella

sack holding the


----------



## gypsichic

dog poo that


----------



## Hella

Ed the garbage


----------



## gypsichic

man brought to


----------



## Hella

place in the


----------



## Dr Morbius

Municiple public pool


----------



## Wyatt Furr

that was full


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

of hairy immigrants


----------



## gypsichic

with fleas and


----------



## Death's Door

ticks that caused


----------



## gypsichic

a rash that


----------



## Death's Door

covered every part


----------



## gypsichic

and looked like


----------



## Death's Door

red oozing pustules


----------



## gypsichic

that itched. The


----------



## Hella

witch doctor sold


----------



## gypsichic

magic potion in


----------



## Hella

gold flecked bottles


----------



## gypsichic

with eye of


----------



## Hella

spotted grey geese


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Tastes Awful but,


----------



## gypsichic

takes care of


----------



## Hella

painful bloating and


----------



## gypsichic

gas but contains


----------



## Hella

tar, oysters and


----------



## gypsichic

hair of a


----------



## Hella

******* guy named


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooooo

jeff foxworthy who


----------



## Hella

plays the oddest


----------



## gypsichic

characters but has


----------



## Hella

no rhythm and


----------



## HalloweenRick

can't dance worth


----------



## Wyatt Furr

beans. Celine Dion,


----------



## gypsichic

is suppose to


----------



## Empress Nightshade

have killed her


----------



## gypsichic

with a sharp


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Ranch Flavored Dorito.


----------



## gypsichic

bwhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa

She then took


----------



## Empress Nightshade

her lousy perfume


----------



## gypsichic

sprinkled it over


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Zombie-F's head to


----------



## gypsichic

burn off any


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

reamining skin and


----------



## Empress Nightshade

it did, except


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for the large


----------



## Empress Nightshade

infected boil on


----------



## gypsichic

his nose and


----------



## Empress Nightshade

places unknown. Someday,


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

will burst with


----------



## Empress Nightshade

such gooey intensity


----------



## gypsichic

that a doctor


----------



## SpookyDude

will be repulsed


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

by the amount


----------



## Death's Door

of green ooze


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The Doc says, "


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what the Hell


----------



## gypsichic

is going on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with all this


----------



## gypsichic

stabbing, shooting and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and poop on


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

my new shoes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thinking this would


----------



## Hella

get everyone's attention


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to which it


----------



## SpookyDude

could possibly conceive


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to change everyone's


----------



## Hella

thoughts. He was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

truely impressed that


----------



## Hella

anyone was listening


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but when the


----------



## HalloweenRick

darkness fell in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and the diarrea


----------



## Dr Morbius

From the Postwhore


----------



## Empress Nightshade

the only solution


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was to slap


----------



## Empress Nightshade

a pair of


----------



## Hella

rancid old boots


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and tattered socks


----------



## Hella

once worn by


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE, the Postwhore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(good poke there Doc! lol)

only after giving


----------



## Hella

up his chatty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cathy doll did

(you too Hella!)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the buxom barmaid,


----------



## Dr Morbius

give postwhore FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the power to


----------



## Dr Morbius

Shoot Dr. Morbius


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in the foot


----------



## Dr Morbius

which caused him


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to drop a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

magic bowling ball


----------



## Dr Morbius

on FE's head


----------



## gypsichic

and smash his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ego to a


----------



## gypsichic

pulverized pile of


----------



## Sinister

pumpkin pulp and


----------



## gypsichic

juicy bits of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trick or treaters


----------



## gypsichic

lol

are mixed in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a boiling pot


----------



## gypsichic

of witch's brew


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

made for a


----------



## gypsichic

motley crew of


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

cannibals that eat


----------



## Hella

only the plumpest


----------



## gypsichic

horny toads and


----------



## Hella

red tailed newts.


----------



## gypsichic

The zombies came


----------



## Hellrazor

and played ring


----------



## SpookyDude

around the rosie


----------



## Hella

in the fairy


----------



## gypsichic

land that magically


----------



## Hella

hovered above the


----------



## SpookyDude

giant caterpillar's mushroom.


----------



## Hella

Evil Prince of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the firey pit


----------



## Hella

bestowed greatness upon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the many minions


----------



## Hella

slaving at making


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wicked haunted accessories


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

for the evil


----------



## Hella

Dr. Morbius so


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

postwhoreing he goes


----------



## Hella

trying to catch


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all the leprechauns


----------



## Hella

eating golden cheerios


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with a knife.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*and a fork*


----------



## Hellrazor

But the Leprechauns


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

prefered lucky charms


----------



## Hellrazor

and circled around


----------



## Death's Door

to get their


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

frosted oats and


----------



## Death's Door

sour milk that


----------



## Hellrazor

curdled in his


----------



## Death's Door

stomach when he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

began to jump


----------



## Death's Door

all over the


----------



## gypsichic

the trampoline and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

before it was


----------



## gypsichic

sunk to the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bottom of Davey


----------



## gypsichic

Crockett's wreck in


----------



## SpookyDude

front of a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

large pile of


----------



## Hellrazor

green and yellow


----------



## gypsichic

eyes and fingers


----------



## kevin242

rotting inside a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oiled filled jar


----------



## gypsichic

oozing with pink


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bloody red bubbles


----------



## gypsichic

dripping from the


----------



## Death's Door

rat infested room


----------



## Hellrazor

. During the night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two men and


----------



## Hellrazor

a where wolf (how do you spell that anyway) were


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with long black


----------



## gypsichic

fingernails capable of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

inflicting massive bodily


----------



## gypsichic

and taking out


----------



## Hella

internal organs with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a single blow


----------



## Hella

from his snot


----------



## HalloweenRick

covered claws. But


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

when the dust


----------



## Hella

cloud rained powdered


----------



## Hellrazor

sugar and acid


----------



## gypsichic

trees melted and


----------



## Hellrazor

turned to goo


----------



## Wyatt Furr

making a mess


----------



## Hella

on the new


----------



## gypsichic

that stuck to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the broom she


----------



## Wyatt Furr

was flying low


----------



## gypsichic

just bought from


----------



## gypsichic

lol.,....oops

picking it up from was flying low

to the ground


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the frighteners store LOL


----------



## gypsichic

was still open


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Young Harry Potter,


----------



## gypsichic

shopped FE's until


----------



## Wyatt Furr

past closing time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which is never


----------



## Wyatt Furr

past twelve midnight


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, opening at 1:00


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with special discounts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for Hauntforum Members


----------



## TipoDeemin

and free spiders


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in every order lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol............oh myyyyyyyyy

. If ordered by


----------



## Hellrazor

the dawn of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

every morning when


----------



## Hellrazor

the crows are


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crowing to the


----------



## kevin242

anguished screams of


----------



## Hellrazor

Jeffs victims in


----------



## gypsichic

his haunted house


----------



## Hellrazor

upon the darkly


----------



## gypsichic

graveyard where the


----------



## Hellrazor

scarecrow stands like


----------



## gypsichic

a lonely soul


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

amidst the tombstones


----------



## gypsichic

and moss covered


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Iron gates leading


----------



## gypsichic

to the dark


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

erie patch of


----------



## gypsichic

skulls, bones and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

over grown grass.


----------



## gypsichic

The scrarecrow looks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as if it


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

was going to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

creep its way


----------



## Hellrazor

down under the


----------



## gypsichic

the fence however


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

someone left the


----------



## gypsichic

the gate open


----------



## Hellrazor

so he made


----------



## gypsichic

his way out


----------



## Dr Morbius

that way instead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So on he


----------



## Hellrazor

wandered in the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mist covered swamp


----------



## Hellrazor

and came across


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a decaying metal


----------



## gypsichic

car with nasty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

white walled tires


----------



## gypsichic

still attached to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to the car


----------



## gypsichic

with only one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

one nut each


----------



## gypsichic

. Hanging out of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the back window


----------



## gypsichic

was three large


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and I mean


----------



## grim reaper

big dead elephants (random lol)


----------



## HalloweenRick

. You may wonder


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why there was


----------



## gypsichic

oil leaking from


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the locked trunk


----------



## Sinister

of a Buick 8


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but at a


----------



## krypt

but luckily there


----------



## Hellrazor

were three strong


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

three strong young


----------



## Hellrazor

bucks from northern


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

part of Michigan lol


ps not that I'm young, well, even strong lol


----------



## gypsichic

who were willing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to work for


----------



## gypsichic

money for diving


----------



## Hella

but not for


----------



## HalloweenRick

hard physical labor.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

After much discussion


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and large consumption


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

of home brewed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toe jam wine


----------



## Hella

it was decided


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that more wine


----------



## Hella

would help negotiate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the take over


----------



## Hella

plan hatched by


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

devil's dirty minions


----------



## Hella

to overthrow a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

naughty bunch of (be careful!)


----------



## Hellrazor

pole dancing blond


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

making everyone smile


----------



## Hellrazor

, well not everyone


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ones without poles


----------



## krypt

with telephone lines


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to call someone


----------



## krypt

to buy more


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poles to dance


----------



## Hellrazor

on the stage


----------



## Hella

in front of


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

several degenerate drooling


----------



## gypsichic

toothless pervs who


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

look like me lol


----------



## gypsichic

bwhahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaa

. The pervs decided


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to nominate a


----------



## gypsichic

best pole dancer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and DT raised


----------



## gypsichic

10 grand to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

be the leader


----------



## gypsichic

of a biker


----------



## HalloweenRick

bachelor party to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wear pink underware


----------



## gypsichic

and matching bra


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## gypsichic

the swamp the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

evil minnions try


----------



## gypsichic

to stab the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

smart ass from


----------



## gypsichic

michigan who was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

giving a beating


----------



## gypsichic

that pesky little


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic from OK lol


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooo

. She has a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hard time with


----------



## gypsichic

answering questions about


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all the choices


----------



## gypsichic

about flamin' poo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and who's step


----------



## gypsichic

is covered in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the gooey mess


----------



## gypsichic

from FE's underware


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> from FE's underware


Good one!!! lol

While laughing loudly


----------



## gypsichic

gypsichic takes the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bag from FE's


----------



## Dr Morbius

Over Priced Catalogue

hehe.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ouch!

"rent to own"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

magic whoppee cushion


----------



## gypsichic

and uses it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to beat the


----------



## gypsichic

lock off of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a chained goat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

named Paris Hilton


----------



## krypt

while she is


----------



## Hella

badly singing the


----------



## Dr Morbius

Theme from Shaft.


----------



## Hella

Once again the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

flaming bag of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

designer goat droppings


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was left on


----------



## slightlymad

the mantle to


----------



## Hella

explode, sending sparks


----------



## TipoDeemin

of beautiful fire


----------



## Wyatt Furr

onto the cat


----------



## Fangs

scorching his hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But not realizing


----------



## Hellrazor

the velocity of


----------



## gypsichic

the bag she


----------



## Hellrazor

was holding with


----------



## gypsichic

flamin poo was


----------



## Hellrazor

actually only a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

paper bag full


----------



## gypsichic

the corner of


----------



## Hella

sixth and main


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

right outside of


----------



## gypsichic

the movie theatre


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where sinister and


----------



## gypsichic

hella were waiting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to slowly pounce


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the metermaid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But before anyone


----------



## Hellrazor

could stop and


----------



## gypsichic

tell her a


----------



## Death's Door

lame excuse, she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

grabbed Sinister by


----------



## gypsichic

the neck and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tossed him around


----------



## gypsichic

like a rag


----------



## Hellrazor

doll that was


----------



## gypsichic

floppin about having


----------



## Hellrazor

a seisure and


----------



## gypsichic

foaming at the


----------



## Hellrazor

mouth with wild


----------



## grapegrl

reckless sexual abandon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my! LOL

But looking through


----------



## Death's Door

the window of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the car driving


----------



## Death's Door

up the alley


----------



## Hellrazor

in the downtown


----------



## gypsichic

area was a


----------



## Hellrazor

bloody freekin mess


----------



## gypsichic

with shreds of


----------



## Hellrazor

chipped bone and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

brain matter stuck


----------



## HalloweenRick

between its teeth.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking into the


----------



## gypsichic

window the beast


----------



## Wyatt Furr

saw a reflection


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of a truly


----------



## gypsichic

ugly and nasty


----------



## Hellrazor

beast just like


----------



## gypsichic

the monster in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the movie "The Unnamalbe"


----------



## gypsichic

who preys on


----------



## Hellrazor

unwittingly little young


----------



## gypsichic

tot's lost in


----------



## Hellrazor

the deep dard


----------



## gypsichic

woods far away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, very far away


----------



## gypsichic

from their home


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But the little


----------



## Death's Door

tots were far


----------



## gypsichic

too lost and


----------



## Death's Door

couldn't see the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the exit sign


----------



## gypsichic

at the end


----------



## Death's Door

of the dark


----------



## gypsichic

trail they saw


----------



## Hellrazor

a red light


----------



## Death's Door

glowing in the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the house window


----------



## Hellrazor

on top of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a small hanging


----------



## gypsichic

cliff. They decided


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that before they


----------



## gypsichic

went to the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crazy gypsichic's house


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooo

where they saw


----------



## Dr Morbius

her riding a


----------



## Hellrazor

broomstick overhead the


----------



## gypsichic

kids couldn't believe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

she wasn't wearing


----------



## gypsichic

her postwhore tiara


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but noticed that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it was really


----------



## gypsichic

she was wearing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a underware hat


----------



## HalloweenRick

,made out of


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

natural fibers that


----------



## gypsichic

resembled silk and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and the finest


----------



## gypsichic

woven gold ever


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

seen without a


----------



## gypsichic

an ounce of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gold or thread


----------



## gypsichic

. She wore them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

everywhere she could


----------



## gypsichic

without getting a


----------



## Fangs

stain or anything


----------



## gypsichic

on them so


----------



## Fangs

so she took


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

every pair she


----------



## gypsichic

and gave them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to good will


----------



## gypsichic

and got new


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, used underwear worn


----------



## gypsichic

NEVER still packaged


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wrong answer!!


----------



## gypsichic

hey! its 3 words and its my story and i'm stickin to it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*but Goodwill refused*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

every last pair


----------



## gypsichic

. She took FE's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Victoria Secret catalog


----------



## turtle2778

and ran away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,very far away


----------



## Hellrazor

, over the hill,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*into the mall*


----------



## turtle2778

into a store


----------



## Wyatt Furr

selling "love" potions


----------



## grim reaper

to desperate people


----------



## HalloweenRick

who can't get


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*There act together​*


----------



## turtle2778

and get laid


----------



## gypsichic

. The mall was


----------



## Death's Door

dark and gloomy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*with water dripping*


----------



## gypsichic

and red eyes


----------



## Hellrazor

and slime for


----------



## gypsichic

making a nasty


----------



## Hellrazor

drink for patrons


----------



## gypsichic

making them green


----------



## Death's Door

with envy and


----------



## gypsichic

jealousy making them


----------



## grapegrl

barf all over


----------



## grim reaper

the passing people


----------



## gypsichic

. The walk from


----------



## grim reaper

the dark overgrown


----------



## gypsichic

forest by the


----------



## Hellrazor

blood red lake,


----------



## gypsichic

several monstrosities were


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*plotting evil against*


----------



## Skrew2nite

all who entered


----------



## Hellrazor

and challenged the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lord of goats lmao!


----------



## HalloweenRick

The Lord of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

goats finds Gyspychic


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

weeping hysterically among


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the tattered remains


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of her goat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Donna Karan coat.


----------



## gypsichic

Gypsichic vows revenge


----------



## slightlymad

and screams a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cackle, as she


----------



## Hellrazor

madly exclaims to


----------



## gypsichic

get FE's goat


----------



## Hellrazor

and tear him


----------



## gypsichic

some newspaper for


----------



## Hellrazor

the bed he


----------



## gypsichic

will have at


----------



## Hellrazor

the side of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"what, scared to finish it?" lol


----------



## gypsichic

gypsichics bed forever.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> gypsichics bed forever.


So this means you want to be your SCUBA bitch, huh? lol


----------



## gypsichic

are you sure you typed that right?...........lol


----------



## Hellrazor

So off they


----------



## gypsichic

went to go


----------



## HalloweenRick

get SCUBA gear?


----------



## gypsichic

to fight off


----------



## Hellrazor

the cunningly evil


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sheriff Wyatt Furr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who was waiting*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with his sidekick,


----------



## Hellrazor

on the deserted


----------



## gypsichic

gravel road. Sheriff


----------



## Hellrazor

Wyatt Fur ran


----------



## gypsichic

up the road


----------



## Hellrazor

into the dark


----------



## gypsichic

rainy night looking


----------



## Hellrazor

for the one


----------



## gypsichic

who captured his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

big eyed goat! lol


----------



## gypsichic

L.O.G. (lord of the goats) was running


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fast,hands gripping


----------



## gypsichic

his trusty sharp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dive knife with


----------



## gypsichic

his right hand


----------



## Hellrazor

which was smeared


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with something red


----------



## gypsichic

dripping from the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tip of the


----------



## gypsichic

dive knife. The


----------



## Hellrazor

cold steel blade


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

appeared to have


----------



## gypsichic

bits of flesh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and pieces of


----------



## Hellrazor

ivory coloured bone


----------



## gypsichic

. His face looked


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gray and withered


----------



## gypsichic

from the stress


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of playing the


----------



## gypsichic

crow contest and


----------



## Hellrazor

he wanted to


----------



## gypsichic

rip something to


----------



## Hellrazor

little tiny pieces


----------



## gypsichic

. The bloody knife


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*taunted him to*


----------



## HalloweenRick

try his hand


----------



## Hellrazor

at fileting his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pacific coast salmon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that wasn't really


----------



## Hellrazor

tasty but fatty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but not fatty


----------



## gypsichic

enough to waste


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, while cutting


----------



## gypsichic

his salmon a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

shark knocked on


----------



## gypsichic

his door and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

said "Candy Gram"


----------



## gypsichic

lol........where'd you come up with that???

the shark then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

an old SNL show.

knocked again and


----------



## gypsichic

waited for the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

next reply, while


----------



## gypsichic

drinking coffee and


----------



## Hellrazor

smoking a dube


----------



## gypsichic

. The shark then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

replied" hey lady"


----------



## gypsichic

can I have


----------



## Hellrazor

a twinkee with


----------



## turtle2778

some blood filling


----------



## gypsichic

? she answered with


----------



## Hellrazor

an astounding NO


----------



## turtle2778

to his surprise


----------



## Hellrazor

that angered him


----------



## gypsichic

so he bit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

off his other


----------



## Hellrazor

already mangled limb


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But only having


----------



## Hellrazor

the pleasure of


----------



## gypsichic

being out of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

jail 1 day


----------



## gypsichic

before having to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*perform community service*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which he went


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wearing a costume


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

and carrying a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

lumpy gym bag.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The bag contained*


----------



## Spooklights

ten pounds of


----------



## HibLaGrande

untreated raw sewage


----------



## HalloweenRick

, which can be


----------



## HibLaGrande

used to make


----------



## slightlymad

a nice sufley


----------



## gypsichic

. Meanwhile the sheriff


----------



## Wyatt Furr

scans the horizon


----------



## gypsichic

looking for a


----------



## HalloweenRick

fugitive on the


----------



## gypsichic

run from the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Michigan Goat Farm.


----------



## HibLaGrande

near the town


----------



## HalloweenRick

known only as


----------



## HibLaGrande

Three Rivers. The


----------



## Wyatt Furr

trail was rough


----------



## HibLaGrande

but easy to


----------



## TipoDeemin

navigate if you


----------



## HibLaGrande

had a keen


----------



## gypsichic

sense of direction


----------



## Death's Door

to go by.


----------



## gypsichic

As he traveled


----------



## Death's Door

on the foggy


----------



## gypsichic

trail he saw


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*blood splatter and*


----------



## gypsichic

entrails leading to


----------



## HibLaGrande

the broken down


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Pinto which was*


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

engulfed in flames


----------



## HibLaGrande

and reeking of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*fear and despair*


----------



## HibLaGrande

Gazing into the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

broken front windshield


----------



## TipoDeemin

flaming wreckage, he


----------



## Dr Morbius

hurled his lunch


----------



## Death's Door

all over the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his new shoes


----------



## gypsichic

heaving and trying


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to undo his


----------



## gypsichic

his jacket so


----------



## Death's Door

he could feel


----------



## gypsichic

his chest and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and nipple ring (sorry)


----------



## gypsichic

..........too funny

Unfortunately his nipple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ring was missing


----------



## gypsichic

along with his


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*areola. Blood dripped *


----------



## HibLaGrande

the gapeing hole


----------



## HalloweenRick

causing him to


----------



## HibLaGrande

wretch in his


----------



## gypsichic

jacket. His head


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

being too big


----------



## TipoDeemin

made it impossible


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to wear a


----------



## gypsichic

tiara for best


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Confused man in​*


----------



## gypsichic

Unpleasant Street Forum.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*How dark was​*


----------



## gypsichic

the night that


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*all chaos broke​*


----------



## gypsichic

loose from all


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*corners of the​*


----------



## gypsichic

world. The demons


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

were playing poker


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, strip poker to


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*see the goods​*


----------



## gypsichic

raise money for


----------



## lewlew

their soul transplants.


----------



## Death's Door

Unfortunately, they didn't


----------



## lewlew

have any to


----------



## HibLaGrande

use, so they


----------



## gypsichic

borrowed from several


----------



## turtle2778

of their friends


----------



## Spooklights

who worked at


----------



## turtle2778

Souls R Us


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Unfortunately they lost*


----------



## turtle2778

*All Their Marbles*


----------



## slightlymad

into the abyss


----------



## HalloweenRick

. But on the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

slim chance that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Samantha and Endora


----------



## gypsichic

still had potions


----------



## turtle2778

then they would


----------



## lewlew

turn Darren into


----------



## slightlymad

a large puffin


----------



## Death's Door

with glowing purple


----------



## slightlymad

corpusels of putrid


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*stinking blue puss​*


----------



## lewlew

running between the


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*tall red oaks​*


----------



## Death's Door

and feeling that


----------



## Spooklights

he would never


----------



## Hella

find the green


----------



## HibLaGrande

stinky chronic bud.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Luckily, Snoop Dogg


----------



## HibLaGrande

came strollin' up


----------



## Hella

and started speaking


----------



## HibLaGrande

"shizzle badizle mawhizzle"


----------



## Omega

The young man


----------



## Spooklights

stared in shock


----------



## HibLaGrande

as the rapper


----------



## gypsichic

ate the heart


----------



## HibLaGrande

of a newborn


----------



## Mollins

little baby jesus


----------



## bodybagged

"Oh dear lord!"


----------



## grim reaper

shouted the old


----------



## gypsichic

witch who was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stirring a pot


----------



## Mollins

listening to battleheart


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but not enjoying


----------



## Mollins

because they suck


----------



## HibLaGrande

large slimey purple


----------



## roadkill

slugs from under


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the big shoes


----------



## Spooklights

of killer clowns.


----------



## Hella

The guy hanging


----------



## slightlymad

from the fence


----------



## HibLaGrande

drapes cold and


----------



## gypsichic

rotting fingers over


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the freshly cut


----------



## gypsichic

slab of ribs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still dripping blood


----------



## gypsichic

from being shredded


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with a dull


----------



## gypsichic

mulching machine in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in gypsi's backyard


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

next to the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stinky shoe collection


----------



## gypsichic

stolen from FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Greeeaattt....LOL

But before she


----------



## gypsichic

could fire up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that old broom


----------



## gypsichic

to chase FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

around the caldron


----------



## Death's Door

she wanted him


----------



## gypsichic

to take his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lighting fast shoes


----------



## gypsichic

that stink like


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsi's shoe collection


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*was very ennormus​*


----------



## gypsichic

lol

. Fe ran by


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*and tripped over​*


----------



## gypsichic

his own shoes


----------



## bodybagged

"Ouch! Damn it!"


----------



## gypsichic

he exclaimed as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

throws his shoes


----------



## slightlymad

to ward off


----------



## gypsichic

the evil djinn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on here broom


----------



## gypsichic

waving her wild


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

witch hat and


----------



## slightlymad

bucking like a


----------



## Death's Door

bat out of


----------



## gypsichic

hell. She vowed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to never use


----------



## gypsichic

gas to light


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

her flame thrower


----------



## gypsichic

setting FE's hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

into towing blazes


----------



## gypsichic

. He now looks


----------



## Death's Door

like he should


----------



## gypsichic

be wearing a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skimpy laced thong


----------



## gypsichic

not that!!!............lmao

and flip flops


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with a cold


----------



## gypsichic

piece of ice


----------



## Death's Door

dripping from his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

now wet underware


----------



## Death's Door

causing him to


----------



## gypsichic

fall off his


----------



## bodybagged

cold steel pole.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Not to be


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

confussed with a


----------



## HibLaGrande

three toed sloth.


----------



## Spooklights

Meanwhile, down at


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hibla's hangout everyone


----------



## roadkill

was whore posting


----------



## gypsichic

and drinking lots


----------



## HalloweenRick

of Tang and


----------



## roadkill

smelly foot cheese.


----------



## HibLaGrande

joyous was the


----------



## Fangs

feeling she got


----------



## Fangs

as she sank


----------



## Fangs

her fangs deep


----------



## Fangs

into his neck


----------



## slightlymad

only to find


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

him already dead


----------



## gypsichic

. The zombies that


----------



## bodybagged

ventured forth on


----------



## gypsichic

unaware victims were


----------



## lewlew

losing their toes


----------



## Death's Door

and fingers because


----------



## Spooklights

they were past


----------



## HalloweenRick

their due date.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But over head


----------



## turtle2778

they saw a


----------



## Spooklights

hungry vampire bat


----------



## gypsichic

circling, waiting for


----------



## Bodybagging

Their nightly snack


----------



## slightlymad

of squirming eels


----------



## Death's Door

and bloodworms that


----------



## gypsichic

sucked human blood


----------



## lewlew

from the veins


----------



## HalloweenRick

of the undead.


----------



## gypsichic

Vampires, witches and


----------



## Hella

ugly yellow crickets


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

were all found


----------



## slightlymad

to be delicious


----------



## bodybagged

especially when covered


----------



## slightlymad

with oozing corpusels


----------



## gypsichic

chocolate & sprinkles


----------



## bodybagged

Wait, these aren't........


----------



## slightlymad

the peices i


----------



## gypsichic

got out of


----------



## slightlymad

the fresh body


----------



## gypsichic

laying beside the


----------



## Death's Door

freshly dug grave!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not knowing that


----------



## gypsichic

gypsi's magic carpet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would detour through


----------



## gypsichic

the haunted woods


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

near her lair


----------



## gypsichic

where she captured


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

many a ToTer


----------



## gypsichic

making them do


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

evil house work


----------



## gypsichic

and yard work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and watching the


----------



## gypsichic

pet bats kept


----------



## Spooklights

in the tower.


----------



## slightlymad

Feasting on their


----------



## gypsichic

freshly killed mice


----------



## HalloweenRick

flavored with fresh


----------



## turtle2778

bits of liver


----------



## gypsichic

and onions seasoned


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with garlic powder.


----------



## Spooklights

Unfortunately the vampires


----------



## slightlymad

began to feast


----------



## HibLaGrande

just after nightfall


----------



## Fangs

on the gorgeous


----------



## slightlymad

garlic seasoned bats


----------



## HalloweenRick

inspired by Emeril


----------



## slightlymad

began to sizzle


----------



## roadkill

like bacon strips


----------



## Spooklights

in the pan.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

A whiff of


----------



## slightlymad

the garlic seasoning


----------



## gypsichic

wafted thru the


----------



## Death's Door

old decrepit castle


----------



## Lazario

where elk would


----------



## Death's Door

feed on the


----------



## Lazario

necks of white


----------



## HalloweenRick

******* hunters who


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dressed as ladies.


----------



## Fangs

Just one more


----------



## Bone Dancer

reason to look


----------



## slightlymad

real close at


----------



## Bone Dancer

the young lady


----------



## slightlymad

hovering over you


----------



## Bone Dancer

with long hair


----------



## slightlymad

and glowing eyes


----------



## gypsichic

and sharp fangs


----------



## slightlymad

Smiles as you


----------



## Death's Door

look into the


----------



## Fangs

deepest, darkest, loneliest


----------



## Fangs

minutes of your


----------



## Fangs

short mortal life.


----------



## Death's Door

Suddenly, the atmosphere


----------



## bodybagged

became thick and


----------



## Bone Dancer

filled with shadows


----------



## HalloweenRick

bearing an uncanny


----------



## slightlymad

reseblence to the


----------



## Fangs

way you feel


----------



## Wyatt Furr

after you eat


----------



## Fangs

an unsuspecting tourist


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who deep fried


----------



## Fangs

inside a large


----------



## Bone Dancer

vat of boiling


----------



## Fangs

other greasy fried


----------



## slightlymad

fat filled yummy


----------



## bodybagged

young tender tot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Much like Hanzel


----------



## gypsichic

& Grettel the


----------



## Death's Door

witch was hoping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to eat with


----------



## gypsichic

her peeps who


----------



## Death's Door

ravenously stalked with


----------



## gypsichic

sharpened nails and


----------



## slightlymad

slobbering jowels dripping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of blood and


----------



## Dr Morbius

melted Snickers bars.


----------



## Death's Door

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Lazario

the moon diner,


----------



## gypsichic

there was a


----------



## Lazario

loud crash of


----------



## gypsichic

breaking glass &


----------



## Lazario

bone fragments falling


----------



## Spooklights

shattering plates as


----------



## gypsichic

several witches were


----------



## Lazario

waiting with forks


----------



## gypsichic

while the vampires


----------



## Lazario

threw frisbees covered


----------



## gypsichic

in chocolate &


----------



## Lazario

vomit chunks. Mary


----------



## slightlymad

found the scene


----------



## gypsichic

while running from


----------



## slightlymad

green eyed goofy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

witch on a


----------



## slightlymad

honda scooter with


----------



## HalloweenRick

a banner waving


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Hi, I'm GypsiChic!"


----------



## slightlymad

The vampires stood


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,looked very amazed


----------



## turtle2778

at the sight


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Fangs spoke first,


----------



## Lazario

saying "it would


----------



## Bone Dancer

be the start"


----------



## Lazario

"of a very


----------



## slightlymad

disturbing trend if


----------



## gypsichic

all witches rode


----------



## turtle2778

on honda scooters.


----------



## gypsichic

As the moon


----------



## Death's Door

covered the night


----------



## Bone Dancer

with it'glowing


----------



## gypsichic

brightly over the


----------



## Bone Dancer

mist filled marsh


----------



## Death's Door

the witches seemed


----------



## Spooklights

to be flying


----------



## Vikeman

way too low


----------



## Fangs

to avoid the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

high tension wires.


----------



## Fangs

"Look out for


----------



## Fangs

those wires one


----------



## Lazario

day they will


----------



## Fangs

knock you off


----------



## Lazario

your celestial pedestal."


----------



## Bone Dancer

and then where


----------



## slightlymad

would the rest


----------



## gypsichic

world be without


----------



## slightlymad

wicked witches on


----------



## gypsichic

honda scooters. Meanwhile


----------



## slightlymad

the warlocks were


----------



## Lazario

preparing a hardy


----------



## gypsichic

breakfast of runny


----------



## Lazario

salt water pills


----------



## Death's Door

and pickled liver


----------



## slightlymad

for the soon


----------



## slightlymad

to arrive witches


----------



## gypsichic

. Dessert consisted of


----------



## Bone Dancer

chilled monkey brains


----------



## Lazario

lightly sprinkled with


----------



## Death's Door

dried brain matter


----------



## Lazario

(Brains on Brains? What a concept)

crumbled into granules


----------



## Vikeman

that gave it


----------



## gypsichic

a delightful taste


----------



## Spooklights

and an excellent


----------



## gypsichic

aroma much like


----------



## Fangs

that of decaying


----------



## gypsichic

bat poo and


----------



## HalloweenRick

raisins. After dessert,


----------



## Bone Dancer

the floor show


----------



## Vikeman

started with a


----------



## turtle2778

Big Band. They


----------



## Bone Dancer

played old songs


----------



## turtle2778

and danced together


----------



## Bone Dancer

until the morning


----------



## turtle2778

thats when they


----------



## Spooklights

returned to their


----------



## turtle2778

brooms and they


----------



## Wyatt Furr

flew right into


----------



## TearyThunder

a great big


----------



## Fangs

storm with heavy


----------



## TearyThunder

thunder and lightning


----------



## Wyatt Furr

."Curses",screeched Elfaba


----------



## TearyThunder

right as she


----------



## Wyatt Furr

narrowly missed the


----------



## Bone Dancer

bolt of lightning


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Her green skin


----------



## Lazario

began to gingerly


----------



## Spooklights

creep and crawl


----------



## Bone Dancer

slither and slide


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

up BD's leg


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Elfaba turned on


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a sharp angle,


----------



## Bone Dancer

only to find


----------



## HalloweenRick

that her broom


----------



## gypsichic

was having trouble


----------



## Wyatt Furr

staying aloft.Frightened,


----------



## gypsichic

due to the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

drops of rain,


----------



## slightlymad

concerned she would


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

put out the


----------



## Bone Dancer

fire if she


----------



## Lazario

forget to turn


----------



## gypsichic

left at the


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead oak tree


----------



## gypsichic

to avoid a


----------



## Death's Door

run-in with some


----------



## gypsichic

waiting werewolves hiding


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

behind trees that


----------



## Death's Door

became alive when


----------



## Spooklights

she hexed them


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Suddenly, she shrieked


----------



## Fangs

what do you


----------



## Fangs

think you are


----------



## Fangs

doing you crazy


----------



## Wyatt Furr

farmgirl. Dorothy looked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

skyward in horror,


----------



## Fangs

as the monkeys


----------



## Bone Dancer

desended apon her


----------



## Lazario

in factions of


----------



## Death's Door

hundreds and hundreds


----------



## gypsichic

. Then vultures flew


----------



## Bone Dancer

looking for the


----------



## Death's Door

remains that were


----------



## Lazario

right smack on


----------



## Death's Door

the ground hidden


----------



## Vikeman

under dense foliage


----------



## Lazario

which became moist


----------



## Vikeman

and smelled like


----------



## gypsichic

flamin' dog poo


----------



## Spooklights

bags thrown by


----------



## ShadyHallows

dirty obnoxious vandals.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

The stain that


----------



## HalloweenRick

was left by


----------



## Vikeman

the stinking poo


----------



## Bone Dancer

could be seen


----------



## Vikeman

through a thick


----------



## Spooklights

miasma of swirling


----------



## Bone Dancer

clouds of gas


----------



## Wyatt Furr

that stunk. Elphaba


----------



## Bone Dancer

held her nose


----------



## Lazario

until the stench


----------



## Bone Dancer

passd her by


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

though it left


----------



## Death's Door

it still had


----------



## Bone Dancer

a lasting effect


----------



## Death's Door

that surrounded her


----------



## Lazario

just as pumpkins


----------



## Death's Door

rotting in the


----------



## Lazario

vineyard began to


----------



## HalloweenRick

burst into small


----------



## Bone Dancer

chubby green goblins


----------



## Spooklights

that danced around


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the music


----------



## drbrandon73

a fairy ring


----------



## Lazario

fit squarely onto


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

its middle finger...


----------



## Death's Door

While the goblins


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

were still dancing


----------



## gypsichic

and the werewolves


----------



## Death's Door

were circling around


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a blazing fire


----------



## Death's Door

Elphaba farted and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

blew out the


----------



## Death's Door

fire. The goblins


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still laughing and


----------



## Vikeman

peeing on themselves


----------



## Death's Door

fell on the


----------



## Lazario

ground, rolling and


----------



## turtle2778

Peeing, Until They


----------



## HalloweenRick

saw Elfaba. Alarmed,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

she swiftly turned


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

green, then pale


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as the goblins


----------



## Fangs

came at her


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with water pistols.


----------



## Death's Door

Being quick on


----------



## gypsichic

her feet she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hitched a ride


----------



## gypsichic

on from the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

speeding broom stick


----------



## turtle2778

and went to


----------



## Death's Door

The Witches Tavern


----------



## turtle2778

where she bought


----------



## Death's Door

witches brew and


----------



## Fangs

and more toad


----------



## Death's Door

giblets that are


----------



## Spooklights

really cheap and


----------



## HalloweenRick

tasty. Elfaba knew


----------



## Spooklights

the chef there


----------



## grapegrl

and he said


----------



## darryl

my giblets good


----------



## darryl

eat my giblets.


----------



## Bone Dancer

every last one


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Suddenly,a bubble


----------



## Fangs

popped in her


----------



## Bone Dancer

snag toothed maw


----------



## Wyatt Furr

."Ewww,giblet gas"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Elfaba snorted loudly.


----------



## slightlymad

the taste was


----------



## HalloweenRick

unpleasant. Elfaba turned


----------



## ShadyHallows

around and said


----------



## HalloweenRick

"This is not


----------



## slightlymad

what I ordered"


----------



## Spooklights

.Where is the


----------



## Bone Dancer

stewed bunny guts


----------



## Spooklights

, she demanded angrily.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Waiter shuddered,


----------



## HalloweenRick

and said "We


----------



## Spooklights

don't have any


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stewed bunny guts,


----------



## slightlymad

But i recomend


----------



## HalloweenRick

a souffle made


----------



## slightlymad

with fresh bat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

balls.Elfaba drooled


----------



## Wyatt Furr

at the thought.


----------



## Spooklights

She ordered a


----------



## Bone Dancer

large steaming platter


----------



## Wyatt Furr

enough for two.


----------



## Bone Dancer

or maybe three


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just then, Chistery


----------



## Wyatt Furr

her flying monkey,


----------



## Bone Dancer

landed with a splat


----------



## Lilly

"soup du jour"


----------



## slightlymad

I always liked


----------



## slightlymad

the flavor of


----------



## Death's Door

bat balls with


----------



## gypsichic

louisiana hot sauce


----------



## Bone Dancer

on the side


----------



## Death's Door

. While feasting on


----------



## gypsichic

bbq'd frog toes


----------



## Death's Door

and snapper soup


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a lovely old


----------



## gypsichic

family recipe from


----------



## Death's Door

the oldest matriarch


----------



## Spooklights

at the inn,


----------



## slightlymad

who blessed the


----------



## Spooklights

cuisine with her


----------



## Bone Dancer

crystal of darkness


----------



## slightlymad

which the food


----------



## Bone Dancer

turned blood red


----------



## slightlymad

adding more flavor


----------



## Bone Dancer

much to the


----------



## slightlymad

shagrin of the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

chef who wanted


----------



## gypsichic

hired full time.


----------



## Death's Door

The main course


----------



## gypsichic

consisted of


----------



## grapegrl

cream of sumyungai soup,

(I got an extra word since gypsi only posted 2!)


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............oops

eye of newt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rotted toe nail,


----------



## gypsichic

spider souffle &


----------



## Death's Door

mad cow patties


----------



## gypsichic

. Dessert included chocolate


----------



## krypt

fried chicken claws


----------



## gypsichic

lime jello with


----------



## krypt

a side of


----------



## gypsichic

gopher giblets and


----------



## HalloweenRick

gravy.Elfaba then


----------



## slightlymad

Threw a fit


----------



## Bone Dancer

over the price


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Outragous",she howled,


----------



## Fangs

Thats too much


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,I ordered the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

early bat special.


----------



## Fangs

I want what


----------



## Fangs

I ordered, you


----------



## Fangs

twisted, half limbed,


----------



## Bone Dancer

burnt blacken kittens


----------



## slightlymad

I will squash


----------



## Death's Door

the life out


----------



## gypsichic

of you if


----------



## Spooklights

you dare to


----------



## Bone Dancer

chop them up


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Yes,Ms Elphaba.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

said the waiter.


----------



## Fangs

as he slithered


----------



## Fangs

back to the


----------



## Fangs

hot dark kitchen


----------



## turtle2778

before he went


----------



## Bone Dancer

he told the


----------



## gypsichic

hostess to give


----------



## turtle2778

the manager a


----------



## Bone Dancer

giant hairy spider


----------



## Death's Door

to remember him


----------



## Beepem

as his only


----------



## slightlymad

spice for the


----------



## Bone Dancer

dish she had


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

before returning home


----------



## Bone Dancer

to the castle


----------



## gypsichic

where large minions


----------



## Death's Door

and spiderwebs galore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hung from the


----------



## gypsichic

rafters and chandeliers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

along with a


----------



## gypsichic

singing bucky who


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was wearing a


----------



## gypsichic

tux and drinking


----------



## Death's Door

vampire punch with


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a lime twist.


----------



## Bone Dancer

She called out


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Dad get down,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

you'll break something."


----------



## slightlymad

He jumped gingerly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

onto the floor.


----------



## Spooklights

His bones rattled


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,then a loud


----------



## Bone Dancer

crack was heard


----------



## slightlymad

as he fell


----------



## Fangs

20 stories down


----------



## Bone Dancer

to the floor


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Thats gonna hurt"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Elfaba sighed,and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

picked him up.


----------



## slightlymad

if i only


----------



## slightlymad

had some gorilla


----------



## slightlymad

glue to help


----------



## Beepem

beepem build his


----------



## turtle2778

body over again.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Grabbing his femur,


----------



## slightlymad

frimly placing it


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in rubber cement,


----------



## HalloweenRick

he headed towards


----------



## Spooklights

the glue gun


----------



## Bone Dancer

to add the


----------



## bodybagged

lil itty bitty


----------



## grapegrl

patella bone that


----------



## gypsichic

that connected to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,of all places


----------



## gypsichic

the electrical outlet


----------



## HalloweenRick

. The shock of


----------



## grapegrl

ten thousand volts


----------



## Spooklights

shook him apart


----------



## Bone Dancer

bone by bone


----------



## Wyatt Furr

again.Elfaba sighed,


----------



## Bone Dancer

there you go


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

another day at


----------



## Death's Door

the hospital with


----------



## gypsichic

the salt mines.


----------



## gypsichic

oops!

needles and blood


----------



## Death's Door

transfusions that were


----------



## Spooklights

performed by vampires


----------



## Death's Door

that required no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hardware of any


----------



## gypsichic

kind but did


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

require a small


----------



## Bone Dancer

pair of holes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just large enough


----------



## Death's Door

to have the


----------



## HalloweenRick

witch screaming. Elfaba


----------



## Bone Dancer

what are you


----------



## Wyatt Furr

doing?", asked Nurse.


----------



## Fangs

Desdamona, "can't you


----------



## Fangs

read the signs?"


----------



## Death's Door

Apparently, Elfaba did


----------



## grapegrl

but decided to


----------



## Death's Door

throw all caution


----------



## Death's Door

to the wind


----------



## Koumajutsu

and seek out


----------



## HalloweenRick

her evil archnemesis:


----------



## Koumajutsu

Dick Van ****


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Dick sent his


----------



## Spooklights

regards to the


----------



## Koumajutsu

captain of the


----------



## Bone Dancer

good ship lollypop


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,Captain VonTrapp,


----------



## Death's Door

requesting his presence


----------



## Koumajutsu

at the top


----------



## Spookkid

of the hill


----------



## HalloweenRick

where Dick was


----------



## Vikeman

about to remove


----------



## HalloweenRick

the pin on


----------



## slightlymad

the gun he


----------



## Spooklights

stole from the


----------



## Bone Dancer

guy at the


----------



## Koumajutsu

Family Fun Center.


----------



## gypsichic

He was planning


----------



## Death's Door

to seek out


----------



## Spookkid

revenge on the


----------



## Koumajutsu

one who fortold


----------



## grapegrl

the demise of


----------



## Koumajutsu

the ancient wise


----------



## Spooklights

old crone who


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wrote the screenplay


----------



## Wyatt Furr

for the movie,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Bye ,Bye, Birdie.


----------



## Sinister

The entire production


----------



## HalloweenRick

was badly written


----------



## Sinister

and needed rewrites


----------



## HalloweenRick

from nonunion writers


----------



## Sinister

with bad attitudes.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*And*

And needed money..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to pay for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ann Margaret's brassierre.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

He secretly wore..


----------



## Bone Dancer

during the night


----------



## HalloweenRick

while visualizing himself


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as Mary Poppins.


----------



## Koumajutsu

He woke up


----------



## HalloweenRick

to find that


----------



## Spooklights

it was later


----------



## Fangs

and he was


----------



## Fangs

still wearing it.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Altho, now he


----------



## Bone Dancer

felt better then


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the time he


----------



## Fangs

was caught wearing


----------



## Bone Dancer

the bright red


----------



## HalloweenRick

sweater from the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rack at Bloomingdales.


----------



## Sinister

Then there was


----------



## HalloweenRick

a loud BOOM


----------



## Sinister

in Ladies Undergarments


----------



## Hella

where Black Lacey


----------



## Fangs

nightgowns were seen


----------



## Fangs

being tossed high


----------



## Fangs

into the air.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Someone call Security",


----------



## Bone Dancer

ladies were screaming


----------



## Death's Door

and running to


----------



## Koumajutsu

the front of


----------



## HalloweenRick

the large unassuming


----------



## Bone Dancer

man in the


----------



## Spooklights

next department said


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"I'm all yours"


----------



## Koumajutsu

to the cute,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

broom sales person


----------



## Koumajutsu

with a beard


----------



## turtle2778

that he wanted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

twist and twirl


----------



## gypsichic

. The commotion was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost too great


----------



## gypsichic

to miss so


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,the writer Sinister


----------



## Death's Door

took it upon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

himself to write


----------



## grapegrl

a most electrifying


----------



## Death's Door

screenplay that would


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

shock the world


----------



## Death's Door

and would definitely


----------



## Bone Dancer

be voted most


----------



## Spooklights

likely to succeed.


----------



## Sinister

likely to win


----------



## Spooklights

an oscar for


----------



## Death's Door

best horror and


----------



## Koumajutsu

Romantic Sequence in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"My Hairy Bride"


----------



## gypsichic

. He decided to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

write love stories


----------



## gypsichic

about hairy brides


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'cause it made


----------



## gypsichic

for entertaining reading


----------



## Bone Dancer

and easy money


----------



## Death's Door

which he needed


----------



## Death's Door

so he could


----------



## gypsichic

take his friends


----------



## Spooklights

to the nicest


----------



## HalloweenRick

Burger King in


----------



## Koumajutsu

East Westington City.


----------



## gypsichic

The oldest vampire


----------



## HalloweenRick

screamed, "WE MUST


----------



## Spooklights

Dine In Style!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

so they left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and headed to


----------



## halloweengirl

And went to


----------



## HalloweenRick

Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## Bone Dancer

a first rate


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dining experiance.Meanwhile,


----------



## Koumajutsu

back at the


----------



## Beepem

ranch, kouma said


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Them Dukes are


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cross-dressing gators again"


----------



## Spooklights

. What should we


----------



## Koumajutsu

do about the


----------



## HalloweenRick

witches?" He replied


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just as Elphaba,


----------



## slightlymad

Stod up and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*reached for her*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Grimmerie.She slowly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

read the text.


----------



## Spooklights

"Eye of newt,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

......but couldn't finish....


----------



## HalloweenRick

as she slowly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

heaved a sigh.


----------



## scareme

Turning around suddenly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and seeing the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cross-dressed gators.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Though not in


----------



## Bone Dancer

time to duck


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so she said


----------



## gypsichic

"Good Googlie Mooglie!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

then the alligators


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

danced and laughed


----------



## gypsichic

while chugging the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Guinness and milk


----------



## gypsichic

and smoking a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nice big fat


----------



## grapegrl

smelly Cuban cigar.


----------



## gypsichic

Cackling loudly the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crazy witch on


----------



## Death's Door

the broom yelled


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"I'm a goat!"


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

she then flew


----------



## Johnny Thunder

into the earth


----------



## Wildomar

laughing like a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

giddy school girl


----------



## scareme

on spring break


----------



## HalloweenRick

with Wyatt Furr.


----------



## slightlymad

All the while


----------



## HalloweenRick

the drinking continued


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and everyones toes


----------



## HalloweenRick

started to become


----------



## scareme

dark and hairy


----------



## Spooklights

like big spiders


----------



## gypsichic

. They hallucinated because


----------



## Bone Dancer

the drink was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

warm Dr.Pepper.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Suddenly a ghoul


----------



## gypsichic

popped up from


----------



## Death's Door

the moist grave


----------



## Wildomar

with peach schnapps


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dripping from its


----------



## gypsichic

fangs and tongue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and quickly exploded.


----------



## Death's Door

While this is


----------



## Wildomar

a real predicament


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the ghoul managed


----------



## gypsichic

to call 911


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and asked for


----------



## gypsichic

an ambulance for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a ride to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the beautiful princess's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

new Haunted Hospital


----------



## gypsichic

. Located on the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

edge of reality


----------



## Death's Door

and near the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

end of time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The building was


----------



## gypsichic

old, moldy and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

built out of


----------



## gypsichic

bones from many


----------



## Johnny Thunder

haunted discarded dreams.


----------



## gypsichic

The dr was


----------



## Wildomar

a peculiar man


----------



## gypsichic

dressing in drag


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

queen goat wear (my favorite)


----------



## Spooklights

and a stethoscope


----------



## Wildomar

and looking hot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but not slutty


----------



## scareme

. He asked to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

see her broom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and she replied


----------



## HalloweenRick

"That's gonna cost


----------



## Wyatt Furr

you an arm


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and a leg.....


----------



## Fangs

not to mention


----------



## Fangs

that torso you


----------



## Fangs

have sitting in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a KFC bucket.


----------



## Fangs

He smiled at


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the greasy bucket


----------



## gypsichic

and thought fondly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"gee I'm hungry"


----------



## gypsichic

thinking of the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

humans he consumed


----------



## gypsichic

the night before.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Then the witch


----------



## gypsichic

called her sister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to tell her


----------



## gypsichic

the dr was


----------



## Johnny Thunder

missing his head


----------



## Wildomar

but when she


----------



## Death's Door

checked it again,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

he was missing


----------



## gypsichic

his pantyhose and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so his hairy


----------



## gypsichic

toes were showing


----------



## Wildomar

and not his


----------



## gypsichic

garter belt. One


----------



## screamer

very stormy night


----------



## gypsichic

Sin & FE


----------



## Bone Dancer

Made a plan


----------



## Wildomar

to involve themselves


----------



## HalloweenRick

in Elfaba's plan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but a storm


----------



## Wildomar

was brewing quickly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but did 'nt interupt


----------



## Dr Morbius

thier passionate lovemaking.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Elphaba walked in


----------



## Koumajutsu

, grabbed the camera


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh crap look "you're all too funny"


----------



## gypsichic

"say cheese" she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

said, while clicking


----------



## gypsichic

and pointing. Then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while rolling on


----------



## gypsichic

the bed they


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

watched the mirror


----------



## grapegrl

as it loosened


----------



## gypsichic

and disco ball


----------



## Dr Morbius

fell on them


----------



## gypsichic

smashing FE's foot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

awww, come on...why my foot? LOL

now screamin' to


----------



## gypsichic

karma.........remember granting my wish earlier? LOL

get it off!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Meanwhile, the moon


----------



## gypsichic

was shining brightly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

too brightly perhaps


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you could see


----------



## Johnny Thunder

all of the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

witches hair blowing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

freely and wildly


----------



## gypsichic

. A zombie grabbed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

her hair, pulling


----------



## gypsichic

on it like


----------



## grapegrl

a taffy puller.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In response, she


----------



## gypsichic

stabbed him with


----------



## Johnny Thunder

her forked tongue


----------



## gypsichic

in the center


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of its eye,


----------



## gypsichic

blue drops oozed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

into her mouth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

turning her teeth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

into butterflies. Then


----------



## gypsichic

with a twist


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and a pull


----------



## Wildomar

she put the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

broom into the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sky and screamed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"don't look up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

butterfly poop is


----------



## Wildomar

terrible in a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

eye ball. But


----------



## Johnny Thunder

tastes great in


----------



## Sinister

chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Wildomar

with a cocktail.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A bat flew


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

by my head


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and bit down


----------



## HalloweenRick

upon his large


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sweaty hairy throbbing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

eyebrow, penetrating his


----------



## HalloweenRick

thick skin, yet


----------



## Sinister

he couldn't move


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

because the pain


----------



## Sinister

was absolutely excruciating


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

even wearing strech


----------



## Bone Dancer

pink polyester tights


----------



## TearyThunder

and blue boa


----------



## Koumajutsu

constrictor snakes on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

each finger and


----------



## HalloweenRick

toe. Yet he


----------



## Dr Morbius

sexed up FE


----------



## HalloweenRick

using a laced


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Victoria Secret corset.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that was much


----------



## HalloweenRick

heralded in the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

new fall catalog.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Out of nowhere,


----------



## gypsichic

a flock of


----------



## TearyThunder

huge pink ducks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

flew into view


----------



## TearyThunder

and swooped down


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dropping golden eggs


----------



## Koumajutsu

into the open


----------



## HalloweenRick

field. Shocked at


----------



## gypsichic

his good fortune


----------



## HalloweenRick

he stuffed as


----------



## Wyatt Furr

many as he


----------



## Wildomar

could into his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

laced under garments (thanks folks!)


----------



## gypsichic

. Out of nowhere


----------



## Wildomar

three blind mice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

turned into ghosts


----------



## Spooklights

, returning to haunt


----------



## Koumajutsu

their former favorite


----------



## Wyatt Furr

timeshare condo. Casper,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lost his glow


----------



## Dr Morbius

after seeing FE's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good one Doc! lol

golden under wares (yes thyey were old ones) LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

with burning skidmarks


----------



## Koumajutsu

down the front


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ouch!

leaves the room


----------



## gypsichic

to change into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

an even worse


----------



## gypsichic

looking pair of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tattered underware, even


----------



## gypsichic

though the lace


----------



## Dr Morbius

looks like Jesus.


----------



## gypsichic

Fe's herd of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

very hairy goats.......lol


----------



## Wildomar

crept cautiously toward


----------



## gypsichic

the dilapadated barn


----------



## Wildomar

Inside the barn


----------



## gypsichic

FE found many


----------



## Wildomar

curious and exciting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

animals. The most


----------



## gypsichic

hairy goats with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with horns and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fat and hairy


----------



## Wildomar

tails. Just then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a herd of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

albino mini buffalo


----------



## Wildomar

materialized in front


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of a golden


----------



## Koumajutsu

statue of a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nude fat alien


----------



## Koumajutsu

in a revealing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

thong and heels


----------



## Koumajutsu

, and was holding


----------



## Wildomar

his rather large


----------



## Koumajutsu

yellow, battery operated


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fake plastic chainsaw


----------



## Koumajutsu

with an upgraded


----------



## Wildomar

power supply. Recognizing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the terrible threat,


----------



## Wildomar

from the mini


----------



## Koumajutsu

Cooper manufacturer, BMW


----------



## Wildomar

the witch hiked


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

her striped stockings


----------



## Wildomar

with a sultry


----------



## Koumajutsu

pose. She muttered,


----------



## TearyThunder

I am going


----------



## Koumajutsu

to the place


----------



## HalloweenRick

where I can


----------



## Sinister

take a crap


----------



## Dr Morbius

, so watch my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Broom, you idiots!"


----------



## gypsichic

Off she stomped


----------



## Johnny Thunder

constipated, angry and


----------



## HalloweenRick

befuddled. Elfaba knew


----------



## Johnny Thunder

what she needed


----------



## HalloweenRick

to keep her


----------



## Dr Morbius

man, FE, happy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Voluptious, heavy sweaty


----------



## HalloweenRick

FE lumbered toward


----------



## Spooklights

a meeting with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

woman of the

(nice going everyone! lol)


----------



## Dr Morbius

corn. Fe sweated


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as she neared,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

long cornsilk hair,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

kernals falling everwhere,


----------



## gypsichic

they embraced and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

softly, she whispered


----------



## gypsichic

I just love


----------



## Death's Door

to make you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_scream_, like a


----------



## Sinister

little bitch, you


----------



## Death's Door

will be at


----------



## Wildomar

your wits end.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Raising her arms,


----------



## Death's Door

she cast a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

diabolical love spell


----------



## Wildomar

doing the "riverdance"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and shaking her


----------



## Wildomar

Moneymaker. Luckily she


----------



## spideranne

head. Then suddenly


----------



## spideranne

jinx...

was successful in


----------



## Wildomar

her incantation that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

love blossomed quickly


----------



## Wildomar

between the goats


----------



## Vikeman

and their only


----------



## Wildomar

true freind, FE.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

They sang, danced


----------



## Wildomar

and drank the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

warm butterfly poop


----------



## Wildomar

But this made


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the witch angry


----------



## HalloweenRick

as FE couldn't


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*give her adoration*


----------



## Wildomar

Lacking that capacity,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

she grabbed her


----------



## HalloweenRick

bouquet of fresh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nightshade, dandelions and


----------



## Vikeman

goat's milk and


----------



## Wildomar

raged at FE


----------



## Vikeman

"What do you


----------



## HalloweenRick

think I am,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

some kind of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dr Ruth wanna-be?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

He recoiled and


----------



## HalloweenRick

mulled over his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

predicament. He thought


----------



## HalloweenRick

"What if I


----------



## Johnny Thunder

use my corncob


----------



## debbityboo

he smiled grimly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his eyes narrowing


----------



## Ghostess

his teeth glinting


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*his heart pounding*


----------



## HalloweenRick

thinking of Elfaba.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A dancing skeleton


----------



## Dr Morbius

stripped for FE,


----------



## HalloweenRick

making him think


----------



## Dr Morbius

of his mom.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Elfaba looked somewhat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stunned that Doc (yes Morbius)


----------



## HalloweenRick

would even insinuate


----------



## Dr Morbius

such a horrible (sorry FE..I'm just messing with ya, you know that.)


----------



## HalloweenRick

comparison between Elfaba


----------



## Dr Morbius

and FE's mom.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Until the Doc (yes Morbius again) lol


----------



## HalloweenRick

looked at DNA


----------



## Spooklights

samples from the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lab, "Oh No"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the Doc (yes Morbius again) screams!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He couldn't believe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the test results.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's his own


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mother, sadness fell ( just couldn't stop this story, sorry folks! LMAO)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as he realized,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE"s my brother.


----------



## Fangs

Oh, now what....


----------



## Dr Morbius

do we do?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Blood rained down


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and the Doc's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

clothes melted away


----------



## Sinister

into molten slag


----------



## Johnny Thunder

leaving him in


----------



## Sinister

the most dire


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

need of a


----------



## Dr Morbius

Goat skin tunic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So he borrowed


----------



## Koumajutsu

his sister's pink


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frilly miniskirt and


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL!

impersonated FE during


----------



## Koumajutsu

the halloween ball.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Glinda was shocked,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Elphaba" she cried.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Is it you?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The heavens parted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the same time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the miniskirt fell


----------



## HalloweenRick

off of her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and also his


----------



## Dr Morbius

Goat skin tunic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

clouds rained turnips


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Great Oz",she


----------



## Johnny Thunder

screamed while he


----------



## Wyatt Furr

fell backwards suddenly


----------



## Spooklights

in total shock


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hairy legs thrashing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the air.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Doc was


----------



## Dr Morbius

cursing the day


----------



## HalloweenRick

he brought up


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE's oedipus complex.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Arriving on the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scene were seven


----------



## gypsichic

zombiefied fashion designers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scornful of the


----------



## gypsichic

pink miniskirt sported


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and blue boa


----------



## gypsichic

w/matching high


----------



## Johnny Thunder

top black converse


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

w/pink laces


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The zombies pounced


----------



## gypsichic

on Elphaba pulling


----------



## Johnny Thunder

their wagon of


----------



## gypsichic

gourds and pumpkins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

which amazingly spoke


----------



## Wildomar

in devilish tongues


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and twisted riddles


----------



## Wildomar

. Flying by night,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

swarms of bats


----------



## Wildomar

decended out of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the blue boa


----------



## Wildomar

around FE's neck


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and down his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

buldging beer bellie! (crap, you guys are talking about me again!)


----------



## Wildomar

FE: Its your fault wearing a feather boa and all the talk about Goats. 

Then the witch


----------



## Sinister

cast a spell


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,before she realized


Not true, it was a class project and I believe it was Gypsichic that started the goat stories!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

turning the boa


----------



## Sinister

wasn't a good


----------



## Johnny Thunder

thing, because then


----------



## Wildomar

the bats flew

FE: Did she also change your Avatar Line to "Herder of Hairy Goats"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

up his nose


----------



## Spooklights

to his brain


----------



## Johnny Thunder

where they pooped


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

evil dreams and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bad thoughts. Then


----------



## gypsichic

he began acting 

pssst.........thats right - i didn't change his title he did to herder of hairy goats!


----------



## Wildomar

strangely even for

(Exactly... By the way how much is that goat you have for sale Miss?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

him. A skeleton


----------



## Wildomar

pranced into view


----------



## Johnny Thunder

eating evil dreams


----------



## Wildomar

and smelling of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fresh apple pies


----------



## Wildomar

Recognizing that happiness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

comes from boas


----------



## gypsichic

he grabbed 3


----------



## Johnny Thunder

one for each


----------



## gypsichic

arm and his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

large thick boney


----------



## Spooklights

neck. He grinned


----------



## HalloweenRick

like a boy


----------



## Wildomar

with a flirtatious


----------



## HalloweenRick

look at Michael


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who was sitting


----------



## Wildomar

nearby, he reached


----------



## Johnny Thunder

for a gun


----------



## Sinister

that was loaded


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with green peas


----------



## halloweengirl

and shot at


----------



## Wildomar

one of the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

boas. He missed


----------



## Sinister

by a mile


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and hit a


----------



## halloweengirl

a big stinky


----------



## Sinister

pile of poo


----------



## Wildomar

Retching violently, FE


----------



## Sinister

falls heavily groundward


----------



## Johnny Thunder

poop splattering up


----------



## Wildomar

and exclaimed proudly,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"kids, Poop Rocks"


----------



## Vikeman

now let's eat!


----------



## Wildomar

Even FEs goats


----------



## Vikeman

turn to him


----------



## HalloweenRick

and could not


----------



## Vikeman

believe their eyes!


----------



## HalloweenRick

"How could you


----------



## Vikeman

take away our


----------



## Wildomar

only enjoyment in


----------



## Vikeman

which we can


----------



## Sinister

live every day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

says the Queen


----------



## Sinister

of Bloody Hearts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With a fork


----------



## Vikeman

in one hand


----------



## Sinister

and a knife


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in the other.


----------



## gypsichic

Fe's goats turn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and noticed the


----------



## gypsichic

the Queen grabbing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

at Gypsi's tail...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

<gasp> I know you just didn't.............lol

but Gypsi bit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the queen, She


----------



## gypsichic

pulled out her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

old broom and


----------



## gypsichic

kick started it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With a wisk


----------



## gypsichic

of her boa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and a cackle


----------



## gypsichic

so loud that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

it was heard


----------



## Wyatt Furr

all throughout OZ.


----------



## Sinister

Then suddenly there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was load BANG!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The moon exploded


----------



## Koumajutsu

spilling it's nougaty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

creamy center onto


----------



## Koumajutsu

the unsuspecting children


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who melted away


----------



## Koumajutsu

their excess pounds


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and ate all


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the goats. Sadly,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they only ate


----------



## Koumajutsu

half of their


----------



## Sinister

entrails, skins, bones


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the rest reanimated.


----------



## Sinister

As they crawled


----------



## gypsichic

out of the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

gooey mess, they


----------



## gypsichic

vowed revenge on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the crazy witch


----------



## gypsichic

and the herd


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hairy goats, Before


----------



## gypsichic

she could cast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

her fishing line


----------



## gypsichic

snakes, lizzards and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toads hung at


----------



## gypsichic

corner of the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the line. She


----------



## gypsichic

roped her victim


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pulling him closer


----------



## gypsichic

with an evil


----------



## Sinister

grin she said


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Do wah ditty


----------



## Sinister

*** ditty ***


----------



## Johnny Thunder

then puked blood


----------



## Sinister

all over his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

new red shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so nobody noticed


----------



## Sinister

the red miasma


----------



## Johnny Thunder

until the smell


----------



## gypsichic

overwhelmed the room


----------



## Sinister

and people therein.


----------



## gypsichic

Over the river


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was a village


----------



## Sinister

full of cretinous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

blood sucking freaks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as they gazed


----------



## gypsichic

longingly at fresh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zombie goat parts


----------



## Wildomar

The village idiot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rang the bell


----------



## Wildomar

and all held


----------



## Johnny Thunder

martinis in their


----------



## Vikeman

still for a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

moment of silence


----------



## Wildomar

thus creating the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

time vortex, sucking


----------



## Wildomar

the feather boa


----------



## Vikeman

right off of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

FE's nude body ( what the Hell, if I didn't you folks would have! LOL )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his small ugly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

butt, boils everywhere!


----------



## Vikeman

The whole town


----------



## Wildomar

laughed mercilessly before


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his boily ass


----------



## Wildomar

sauntered down the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

happy gingerbread lane


----------



## Wildomar

Looking back, FE


----------



## Johnny Thunder

exploded completely and


----------



## Wildomar

his mischeivious goats


----------



## Vikeman

started eating all


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the witch's corn


----------



## Wildomar

The witch became


----------



## Johnny Thunder

randy and pulled


----------



## Wildomar

up her mini


----------



## Sinister

skirt and then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all of her


----------



## HalloweenRick

various treats fell


----------



## Sinister

onto the ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While diggin into


----------



## HalloweenRick

her denim mini


----------



## Sinister

the crack of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

her butt was (sorry)


----------



## Sinister

stinkin' something awful


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, kind of like


----------



## Sinister

a dead horse


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,only not during


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But when the


----------



## Spooklights

witch saw the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the moon rise


----------



## Sinister

she realized it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was time to


----------



## Sinister

get the ****


----------



## Johnny Thunder

out of Dodge.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So on her


----------



## halloweengirl

way out,she


----------



## Koumajutsu

grabbed the last


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can of soda


----------



## gypsichic

hitched up her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wicked ass broom


----------



## gypsichic

put on her


----------



## halloweengirl

hat and went


----------



## gypsichic

to walmart to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

beat the idiots


----------



## gypsichic

buying halloween goodies


----------



## Sinister

at the local


----------



## gypsichic

store. As she


----------



## morgan8586

cast the spell


----------



## gypsichic

she passionately chanted


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"you All Suck!"


----------



## halloweengirl

Everyone looked at


----------



## Johnny Thunder

her, quizzically, and


----------



## morgan8586

began to undress


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and show their


----------



## morgan8586

swollen, sore covered


----------



## Johnny Thunder

partially undeveloped twins


----------



## gypsichic

. Hundreds of hands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

reached up, grabbing


----------



## Vikeman

grabbed at her


----------



## gypsichic

purple boa pulling


----------



## Johnny Thunder

her head off.


----------



## halloweengirl

so hard that


----------



## Vikeman

they ripped her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

twins out. They


----------



## Vikeman

both looked like


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tor Johnson. Then


----------



## Vikeman

to the surprise


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of all, a


----------



## Vikeman

third pitiful being


----------



## Death's Door

came spewing out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of her head.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"FE!" she cried,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Take me hard!"


----------



## Sinister

Then without further


----------



## Vikeman

hesitation, FE said


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Hard? huh?" and


----------



## Vikeman

started fluffing his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

long, beautiful supple


----------



## Sinister

pink feathered boa


----------



## Johnny Thunder

he ran away.


----------



## Vikeman

Embarrassed, FE thought


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh, what the


----------



## Sinister

hell! It's all


----------



## Johnny Thunder

good. I'll do


----------



## Vikeman

just a bad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

thing to her.


----------



## HalloweenRick

"But what?" he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thought....HMmmm, what???


----------



## Vikeman

I must think


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not too hard


----------



## Vikeman

as it hurts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

my swollen brain.


----------



## Vikeman

Just then it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

got really hard


----------



## Vikeman

and to his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

chagrin, fell off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my! Screamed


----------



## Dr Morbius

Fe. How am


----------



## Vikeman

going to be


----------



## HalloweenRick

a well known


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

underware model in


----------



## HalloweenRick

drag without my


----------



## Vikeman

biggest fluffy hard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hat, like the


----------



## Vikeman

one my mom


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

uses. But when


----------



## Sinister

I went to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

put it on


----------



## gypsichic

it didn't fit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, I went


----------



## gypsichic

to Sin's place


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, knocked on the


----------



## gypsichic

window whispering "Heyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ken, you naked? LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Yes! Come in!"..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

whispered naked Ken


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE entered silently,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stepping so lightly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

like a ballerina.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Come hither," said


----------



## morgan8586

naked Kens mom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and then she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

swatted at ol'


----------



## gypsichic

JT and yelled


----------



## Sinister

This Is Sick,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

really, really sick!


----------



## Sinister

Get The Hell


----------



## halloweengirl

Out of here


----------



## gypsichic

JT threw the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a blanket on


----------



## gypsichic

a bare spot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,but not his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hairy swimsuit parts.


----------



## Sinister

Then he ran


----------



## gypsichic

to call his


----------



## Sinister

own mother and


----------



## halloweengirl

told her what


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was happening. She


----------



## gypsichic

a great woman


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,well, used to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

be before the


----------



## Sinister

advent of JT's


----------



## morgan8586

strangely misshaped hands


----------



## gypsichic

told him to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not go in


----------



## Wildomar

the dillapidated bar


----------



## gypsichic

. He refused to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

listen and before


----------



## gypsichic

anyone could say


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Hey Dumb Ass!"


----------



## gypsichic

Lol

"don't Go In.............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

there is a


----------



## Wildomar

drunk JT in


----------



## gypsichic

lol

there!!!" He ran


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

like he was


----------



## gypsichic

on fire and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

forgot all about


----------



## Wildomar

his desire for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rolling in the


----------



## Wildomar

hay with a


----------



## gypsichic

bug eyed rat


----------



## Wildomar

. But as FE


----------



## gypsichic

drooled at the


----------



## Wildomar

thought of violet


----------



## gypsichic

boas with matching


----------



## Wildomar

lacey garters. Returning


----------



## gypsichic

to his vespa


----------



## Wildomar

, FE recollected that


----------



## gypsichic

his head was


----------



## Wildomar

chilly without his


----------



## Sinister

rainbow colored toboggan


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

having warm thoughts


----------



## gypsichic

matching scarf and


----------



## Sinister

Christmas green mittens


----------



## gypsichic

. His girlfriend showed


----------



## Sinister

the back of


----------



## gypsichic

her knee socks


----------



## Wildomar

which only heightened


----------



## Sinister

the extent of


----------



## Wildomar

FE's leg fetish.


----------



## Death's Door

Fearing he couldn't


----------



## Sinister

get her in


----------



## Wildomar

the newly purchased


----------



## Sinister

1970 VW`Van


----------



## Wildomar

, he set out


----------



## Sinister

to make it


----------



## gypsichic

plush and comfy


----------



## Wildomar

Only then, did


----------



## Sinister

he see the


----------



## Wildomar

effects of JT's


----------



## gypsichic

polyester suit and


----------



## Sinister

yellow straw hat


----------



## Wildomar

excess liquor bottles.


----------



## gypsichic

About that time,


----------



## Wildomar

FEs girlfriend arrived


----------



## gypsichic

seeing his van


----------



## halloweengirl

she got out


----------



## gypsichic

a disco ball


----------



## Wildomar

and 8-track player


----------



## gypsichic

along with shaggy


----------



## Wildomar

carpet and hip


----------



## gypsichic

waders along with


----------



## Wildomar

FE's boa artwork.


----------



## Vikeman

"Let's get started"


----------



## Wildomar

was all she


----------



## Sinister

and then no


----------



## Vikeman

noticed the van


----------



## Sinister

and it's flat


----------



## Vikeman

tire. Damn it,


----------



## Wildomar

he exclaimed before


----------



## Johnny Thunder

he peed. Then


----------



## Vikeman

with his wet


----------



## Wildomar

shoes and boa


----------



## Sinister

he slapped the


----------



## Vikeman

backside of his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sloppy sad wet


----------



## Vikeman

boiled covered ass.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Crying like a


----------



## Vikeman

kid who just


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got beat up


----------



## Wildomar

FE turned and


----------



## Vikeman

with tears in


----------



## Wildomar

his large puppy


----------



## Sinister

started to bark


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but became quiet


----------



## Sinister

when a cat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crept by, leaving


----------



## Sinister

a trail of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bloody remains unlike


----------



## Sinister

any that had


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

been seen before


----------



## Sinister

or since the


----------



## gypsichic

dawn of time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After the sun


----------



## Spooklights

FE decided to


----------



## Dr Morbius

do something different.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

He called Cher,


----------



## morgan8586

who was shaving


----------



## TearyThunder

her thick mustache


----------



## Sinister

and bikini waxing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Sinister

As gross as


----------



## Johnny Thunder

this sight was,


----------



## Sinister

it got even


----------



## Johnny Thunder

more horrific when


----------



## Sinister

Rosie decided to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

take off her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

her dirty boots


----------



## Johnny Thunder

revealing her deformed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and hairy foot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

which FE licked.


----------



## halloweengirl

And then he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(JT) noticed that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cher was bald.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"What was that?",


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cher barked out.


----------



## gypsichic

grimacing at FE's


----------



## Wildomar

and JTs peculiar


----------



## gypsichic

looking pet that


----------



## Wildomar

had wandered into


----------



## gypsichic

the graveyard hoping


----------



## Wildomar

to taste the


----------



## gypsichic

blood of a


----------



## Wildomar

medium rare zombie.


----------



## grapegrl

"Why it's a


----------



## Wildomar

real party here!!!!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yells the Mad


----------



## Wildomar

Monster Party participants.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE danced around


----------



## Death's Door

in his underwear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

boa in his


----------



## gypsichic

right hand and


----------



## Wildomar

right hand and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

twinkies in the


----------



## Wildomar

left. Even JT


----------



## Death's Door

was getting into


----------



## Wildomar

the dancing spirit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,Being a dancing


----------



## Wildomar

expert, FE was


----------



## halloweengirl

Busting moves that


----------



## gypsichic

a stripper would


----------



## Johnny Thunder

be embarassed of.


----------



## gypsichic

Wildomar, halloweengirl and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a griffin flew


----------



## gypsichic

over the graveyard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

looking for Cher.


----------



## gypsichic

Meanwhile grapgrl and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic were flying


----------



## Koumajutsu

across the atlantic


----------



## Wildomar

on their way


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to fing the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

philosopher's stone. They


----------



## Sinister

were both hot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and both wearing


----------



## Wildomar

the most provacative


----------



## Sinister

of black dresses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and cool sunglasses


----------



## Wildomar

They seemed above


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all others,but


----------



## Sinister

were indeed that


----------



## Wildomar

rare down to


----------



## Sinister

the very nylons


----------



## Wildomar

they wore beneath


----------



## Sinister

their beatiful dresses


----------



## Wildomar

. Poetic inspiration was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the key to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

their sexy hair.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(funny, you said hair!)


Thinking back, JohnnyThunder


----------



## Wildomar

mused over his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

antics from the


----------



## Wildomar

drunken previous night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ashamed, JT went


----------



## Wildomar

to the temple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Goat Herder FE"


----------



## Wildomar

The iconic temple


----------



## Sinister

that was on


----------



## Wildomar

the witch's property


----------



## Sinister

at the edge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of the urban


----------



## Wildomar

condo complex, required


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a sacrifice of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

something very rare


----------



## Johnny Thunder

like a virgin


----------



## Wildomar

but not as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

far as the


----------



## Wildomar

eye can see.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So, at temple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"goat man" JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

with his trusty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

long johns on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

under his shorts


----------



## Wildomar

offered up his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pal FE to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

torch his pants


----------



## Wildomar

to the goddess


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of flaming POO


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

FE cried hard


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as the pants


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fell fom JT's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rock hard buns.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(you're too kind)

Suddenly, they both


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looked into each


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of the windows


----------



## TearyThunder

and saw a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two bare bottoms


----------



## Sinister

babes baring bristols


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

standing in front


----------



## Sinister

of the window


----------



## TearyThunder

looking back at


----------



## Sinister

gawking college dudes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

giggling like little


----------



## Sinister

school girls in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a boys locker


----------



## Sinister

room at recess


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not realizing their


----------



## Sinister

somewhat sticky plight


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they entered anyways


----------



## Wyatt Furr

tripping the alarm,


----------



## Sinister

the football team


----------



## HalloweenRick

quickly put on


----------



## Sinister

their bulky pads


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on, began dancing


----------



## TearyThunder

to the song


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"it's raining men"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to honor FE.


----------



## HalloweenRick

FE blushed, thinking:


----------



## TearyThunder

These guys are


----------



## Spookkid

really, really, really


----------



## TearyThunder

way to much!


----------



## morgan8586

Just then the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

American Idol Judges


----------



## krypt

started playing pinball


----------



## Wyatt Furr

instead of listening


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to FE sing.


----------



## HalloweenRick

That's when it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hit the fan.


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE screamed at


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cher and Rosie


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"I love you"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

They grabbed him


----------



## halloweengirl

and told him


----------



## scareme

in the back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"we love you"


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Heartfelt as it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

seemed to be,


----------



## HalloweenRick

it was not


----------



## Johnny Thunder

at all loving.


----------



## HalloweenRick

This made FE


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pee his pants.


----------



## HalloweenRick

"Why have I


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wet soiled pants"


----------



## Sinister

he asked himself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Springing into action,


----------



## Sinister

he leapt out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of his clothes


----------



## HalloweenRick

and changed into


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a purple negligee.


----------



## TearyThunder

He then went


----------



## morgan8586

screaming into the


----------



## TearyThunder

bathroom and saw


----------



## morgan8586

a reflection of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Auntie Lizzie Borden.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After screaming "Arggghhh"


----------



## morgan8586

Smashing the mirror,


----------



## gypsichic

he cut his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lip kissing the


----------



## gypsichic

infamous Richard Simmons


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cut out on


----------



## gypsichic

his scooter. Aunt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lizzie wasn't fond


----------



## gypsichic

of richard simmons


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tank top or


----------



## gypsichic

his short shorts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, but even with


----------



## gypsichic

his brillo pad


----------



## Sinister

he could not


----------



## gypsichic

straighten that hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no matter how


----------



## TearyThunder

hard he tried.


----------



## gypsichic

Lizzie and Richard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

were found wreslin'


----------



## gypsichic

in green jello


----------



## Sinister

and reddi-wip


----------



## gypsichic

. They were rolling


----------



## morgan8586

around in the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

whipped madness for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a HBO Special.


----------



## halloweengirl

They had such


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fondness for wrasslin


----------



## gypsichic

that they did


----------



## Sinister

not share with


----------



## gypsichic

anyone else. Many


----------



## Johnny Thunder

days passed by,


----------



## gypsichic

before the couple


----------



## Johnny Thunder

realized their love.


----------



## gypsichic

Back at the


----------



## Sinister

lavish hacienda where


----------



## gypsichic

all the hauntforum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

members dance and


----------



## gypsichic

build animated props


----------



## halloweengirl

for a celebration


----------



## Koumajutsu

to last throughout


----------



## Koumajutsu

the year. So


----------



## Koumajutsu

bring your good


----------



## Koumajutsu

times and your


----------



## Koumajutsu

laughter too. We're


----------



## Koumajutsu

gonna celebrate your


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

halloween haunting butts


----------



## Koumajutsu

on a wagon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

straw and hay


----------



## Koumajutsu

got in places


----------



## halloweengirl

you dont even


----------



## Koumajutsu

want to know.


----------



## gypsichic

Staggering along Sin


----------



## Koumajutsu

FE said, "Look!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and grabbed a


----------



## halloweengirl

and began to


----------



## Koumajutsu

steal a goat


----------



## halloweengirl

to offer to


----------



## Koumajutsu

the god of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mischief, Loki. Then


----------



## Koumajutsu

out of nowhere


----------



## halloweengirl

out came a


----------



## Koumajutsu

lawn gnome named


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yig and his


----------



## Koumajutsu

parade of freaks


----------



## halloweengirl

They proudly marched


----------



## Koumajutsu

straight to Sin


----------



## halloweengirl

and bowed down


----------



## Koumajutsu

"My liege, we've


----------



## halloweengirl

come to tell


----------



## Koumajutsu

about a grave


----------



## halloweengirl

that a beautiful


----------



## Koumajutsu

young goat named


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Helen Cooper. Then


----------



## Koumajutsu

like a flash,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the heavens parted


----------



## Koumajutsu

and Zombie-F said,


----------



## halloweengirl

Thou,shalt be


----------



## Koumajutsu

merry and gay.


----------



## halloweengirl

And everyone began


----------



## Koumajutsu

dancing with kittens


----------



## halloweengirl

and singing a


----------



## Koumajutsu

lovely tale about


----------



## halloweengirl

Zombie F's kitten farm.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Night eventually came


----------



## halloweengirl

And the air


----------



## Koumajutsu

was unusually still


----------



## Wildomar

when a rather


----------



## halloweengirl

Everyone grew quiet


----------



## Koumajutsu

large trollish humanoid


----------



## Wildomar

peered up at


----------



## Koumajutsu

the party from


----------



## halloweengirl

his big red


----------



## Koumajutsu

cadillac el dorado


----------



## halloweengirl

that was dented


----------



## Wildomar

on the left


----------



## halloweengirl

And smelled of


----------



## Wildomar

cheap women and


----------



## halloweengirl

troll urine that


----------



## Wildomar

left the paint


----------



## halloweengirl

peeling all over


----------



## Wildomar

. Inside the cadillac


----------



## halloweengirl

sat his hairy


----------



## Wildomar

goat named after


----------



## halloweengirl

his Mother-in-law,that


----------



## Wildomar

looked abysmal in


----------



## halloweengirl

her green hat


----------



## Wildomar

but nobody seemed


----------



## halloweengirl

to mind because


----------



## Wildomar

they never liked


----------



## halloweengirl

her anyway.Everyone


----------



## Wildomar

wanted to see


----------



## halloweengirl

what would come


----------



## Wildomar

out of the


----------



## halloweengirl

Mother-in-laws mouth next.


----------



## Wildomar

FE and JT


----------



## halloweengirl

Danced around in


----------



## Wildomar

their polka dot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doc martin boots.


----------



## halloweengirl

Underwear hanging out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

their cammo shorts.


----------



## Wildomar

They were definitley


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skankin real hard.


----------



## Wildomar

They were well


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and drunk on


----------



## halloweengirl

the brew that


----------



## Wildomar

JT fermented in


----------



## gypsichic

his ******* workshop.


----------



## Wildomar

Using the backwash


----------



## gypsichic

in his spitoon


----------



## Wildomar

for extra flavoring.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A mummy jumped


----------



## gypsichic

up on the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bar shouting loudly


----------



## gypsichic

"Catch this boys!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and tossed his


----------



## gypsichic

wrapping to the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zombie bridesmaids who


----------



## gypsichic

were stripping on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the piano top.


----------



## Sinister

From a darkened


----------



## Wildomar

alcove, two corpsefied


----------



## gypsichic

skellies blew up


----------



## Spooklights

the last batch


----------



## gypsichic

of moon shine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and sobbed openly.


----------



## halloweengirl

Before they were


----------



## Wildomar

reduced to sniveling


----------



## Vikeman

little piles of


----------



## Wildomar

cry-baby drool, they


----------



## Vikeman

grabbed the closest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hula hoops and


----------



## Wildomar

entered the contest.


----------



## Vikeman

that JT was


----------



## Wildomar

hosting in his


----------



## HalloweenRick

awesome mansion in


----------



## Dr Morbius

Disneyland. Just then,


----------



## morgan8586

the sky turned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dark and stormy.


----------



## halloweengirl

It thundered and


----------



## gypsichic

As lightening flashed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

beer rained down


----------



## gypsichic

and peanuts fell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and everyone cheered.


----------



## gypsichic

DocM, Vikeman &


----------



## Sinister

Vlad all went


----------



## gypsichic

the mad scientist


----------



## halloweengirl

and asked him


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the secrets of


----------



## halloweengirl

spreading Halloween spirit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to which the


----------



## halloweengirl

mad scientist replied


----------



## gypsichic

"You have to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

strip down to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

your bare feet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and step on


----------



## gypsichic

hot coals and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while being blind


----------



## Johnny Thunder

folded, walk across


----------



## halloweengirl

the street and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

spin three times.


----------



## Wildomar

After accomplishing this,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the rain stopped.


----------



## gypsichic

Beer and peanuts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

were waist deep


----------



## gypsichic

and wine flowed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and everyone smiled.


----------



## gypsichic

The rising moon


----------



## Wildomar

cast an eerie


----------



## gypsichic

glow upon those


----------



## Johnny Thunder

druken joyous revelers.


----------



## Wildomar

Their swill cups


----------



## gypsichic

overflowed with gooey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mead from above,


----------



## gypsichic

they had plates


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

full of slippery


----------



## gypsichic

eels, frogs &


----------



## halloweengirl

toenails.They ate


----------



## Wildomar

ravenously ignoring the


----------



## gypsichic

squiggly squealing squid


----------



## Wildomar

sitting next to


----------



## gypsichic

a giant werewolf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

with red fur.


----------



## gypsichic

His bloody fangs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, covered in caramel,


----------



## gypsichic

were dripping on


----------



## Wildomar

his plaid trousers.


----------



## gypsichic

Dressed in drag


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a swamp monster


----------



## Wildomar

swaggered up to


----------



## gypsichic

the blood bar


----------



## Wildomar

and ordered a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

warm Shirely Temple


----------



## Wildomar

who looked great


----------



## gypsichic

in a miniskirt


----------



## Wildomar

for her age


----------



## gypsichic

. Agatha - Elpheba's sister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flew in for


----------



## Wildomar

the party sporting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a fecthing dress


----------



## Wildomar

made of vulture


----------



## gypsichic

& ostrich feathers


----------



## Wildomar

that smelled like


----------



## gypsichic

hot rotting eggs.


----------



## Wildomar

The Swamp Monster


----------



## gypsichic

wrapped his boa


----------



## Wildomar

around his thick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

neck and then


----------



## grapegrl

proceeded to strut


----------



## Spooklights

across the stage


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the song,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"it's raining men"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

then,it did.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After the men


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dried themselves off,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

found that thier


----------



## Wyatt Furr

shorts had shrunk


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two sizes too


----------



## Wyatt Furr

small.Painfully,they


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulled them away


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the amusement


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of the song


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"its a small world, after all"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You cheated, 3 word story!

You get the box! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then Wyatt Furr

"you're in for it now"


----------



## TearyThunder

sat down on


----------



## Wyatt Furr

yeah I forgot,got caught up in the moment
consider it two turns...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

totally unaware mentally


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on an old


----------



## Wyatt Furr

piano bench. The


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

seat flew open


----------



## Wyatt Furr

flinging poor Furr


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

everywhere, before he


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hit the roof.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And when he


----------



## halloweengirl

looked around,he


----------



## Johnny Thunder

saw something scary:


----------



## halloweengirl

It was something


----------



## grapegrl

so hideous it


----------



## gypsichic

made him pee


----------



## grapegrl

all over himself.


----------



## gypsichic

Grapegrl saw this


----------



## Death's Door

and fell down


----------



## gypsichic

a fit because


----------



## Sinister

she was about


----------



## gypsichic

to fall in


----------



## grapegrl

a deep sleep


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

under the bridge


----------



## gypsichic

with her bottle


----------



## morgan8586

of cheap wine


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

being almost empty


----------



## Sinister

from trolls drinking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from here bottle


----------



## Death's Door

she was pissed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,I mean really


----------



## Death's Door

pissed off with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

three drunkin' trolls


----------



## gypsichic

pulling her hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and slobering all


----------



## gypsichic

over her shoulder


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With all of


----------



## gypsichic

her might she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulled and pulled


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ripping their arms


----------



## gypsichic

and shredding their


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rotator cuffs. She


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

then began to


----------



## gypsichic

snarl & gnash


----------



## Dr Morbius

thinking FE would


----------



## Johnny Thunder

come to help.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How wrong she


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was, because he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wouldn't stop laughing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

at the sight


----------



## Death's Door

of three drunken


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zombie clowns juggling


----------



## Death's Door

the half eatened


----------



## Wildomar

small furry rodents


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Suddenly the music


----------



## Wildomar

took a different


----------



## Death's Door

melody and suddenly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

everyone fell down


----------



## Death's Door

and started to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hokey pokey on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the small table


----------



## Johnny Thunder

knocking over the


----------



## Death's Door

the brew and


----------



## Wildomar

salted beer nuts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT Yells "What


----------



## Wildomar

kind of smell


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is that? It's


----------



## Wildomar

strangely provocative and


----------



## Vikeman

kinda turns me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

on. Oh, it's


----------



## Wildomar

my turn to


----------



## Vikeman

buy the drinks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Says Jt, but


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his wallet was


----------



## Wildomar

too thin to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pay for everyone's


----------



## HalloweenRick

tab. So he


----------



## Spooklights

sold his watch


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to a Munchkin


----------



## gypsichic

with gold teeth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, but looked more


----------



## grapegrl

like Hervé Villechaize


----------



## HalloweenRick

, the famous German


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dirty video star.


----------



## Vikeman

With no watch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

he could pawn,


----------



## Vikeman

and empty pockets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

containing no money,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

there was nothing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

left to do.


----------



## Sinister

Suddenly, from the


----------



## gypsichic

distance a cloud


----------



## morgan8586

began to swirl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and out poured


----------



## HalloweenRick

gold coins from


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the storm's eye.


----------



## grapegrl

He scurried around


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grabbing the doubloons


----------



## Vikeman

only to find


----------



## Johnny Thunder

they were chocolate.


----------



## Sinister

Tasty little morsels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and also magical,


----------



## Sinister

Willy Wonka himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

would be proud.


----------



## Sinister

But then again


----------



## Vikeman

Willy had money


----------



## Sinister

and I don't!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But the Genie


----------



## grapegrl

who came out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of the bottle


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of Johnnie Walker,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was not kind.


----------



## HalloweenRick

He thundered, "Who


----------



## Sinister

Dares Disturb Me?!?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know


----------



## Sinister

I am the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Destroyer of Men?


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Where are my


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hellhounds of doom?"


----------



## Koumajutsu

asked the cranky


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

old toothless withered


----------



## Koumajutsu

sentient goat named


----------



## morgan8586

KJ the wise


----------



## Koumajutsu

along side his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Unicorn of Fire


----------



## HalloweenRick

."Release them into


----------



## Koumajutsu

Lake Titicaca. Where,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

my legion of


----------



## Koumajutsu

FE brand goats


----------



## Wildomar

can worship the


----------



## Koumajutsu

prop god Krough


----------



## Wildomar

However the legion


----------



## Koumajutsu

was on vacation


----------



## Wildomar

and only a


----------



## Koumajutsu

fresh baked apple


----------



## Wildomar

could be located


----------



## Koumajutsu

at the corner


----------



## Wildomar

store to take


----------



## Koumajutsu

a personal check


----------



## Wildomar

. While the apple


----------



## HalloweenRick

wafted its scent


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the Unicorn screamed


----------



## Koumajutsu

,"Snooch to the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rescue". His horn


----------



## Koumajutsu

itched from a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old battle scar,


----------



## Koumajutsu

as he remembered


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his tail was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

long and furry


----------



## Koumajutsu

and ended in


----------



## Death's Door

just below his


----------



## Koumajutsu

puffy, ball shaped


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hairy knee caps.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Looking toward the


----------



## Spooklights

edge of the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Oz Grand Canyon,


----------



## Koumajutsu

Scooby said, "Rey,


----------



## TearyThunder

what are you


----------



## Koumajutsu

Rooing Raggy? The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Unicorn screamed, and


----------



## Wildomar

dove headlong into


----------



## Koumajutsu

the pool of


----------



## Wildomar

warm goblin blood.


----------



## Koumajutsu

David Haslehoff and


----------



## Wildomar

his car Kit


----------



## Koumajutsu

parked at the


----------



## Wildomar

abandoned condo complex


----------



## Koumajutsu

next to the


----------



## Wildomar

Goat Strip Club.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

They both died.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The next day,


----------



## Wildomar

a cleric ressurected


----------



## Koumajutsu

the fallen duo


----------



## Wildomar

much to JT's


----------



## Koumajutsu

shock and awe


----------



## Wildomar

. Swearing to himself,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

JT killed them.


----------



## Wildomar

Surprised by JT's


----------



## Koumajutsu

lack of self


----------



## Wyatt Furr

control,Elfaba appeared


----------



## HalloweenRick

in a cloud


----------



## WickedWitch

with a golden


----------



## Koumajutsu

spoon resting on


----------



## WickedWitch

his large nose


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"What the Heck",


----------



## WickedWitch

he shouted while


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Elfaba chanted softly


----------



## WickedWitch

take the spoon


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,you durn buffoon...


----------



## WickedWitch

, toss it in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

an old spitoon...


----------



## WickedWitch

then howl at


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the harvest moon.


----------



## WickedWitch

now spin three


----------



## Wyatt Furr

times,singing clear,


----------



## Wildomar

and with rich


----------



## morgan8586

earth,throw it


----------



## Wildomar

at the next


----------



## Johnny Thunder

fang bearing cabbage.


----------



## Wildomar

Elfaba commenced his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cabbage repelling spell,


----------



## Wildomar

only to find


----------



## Johnny Thunder

it attracted cabbages.


----------



## Wildomar

Acting quickly, he


----------



## Koumajutsu

grabbed a stick


----------



## Wildomar

and began waving


----------



## Koumajutsu

it like a


----------



## Wildomar

High School Baton


----------



## Koumajutsu

made of bacon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slices and rotten


----------



## Wildomar

and smelling vaguely


----------



## Spooklights

of old socks


----------



## Hella

. It's legend was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

an Old Ozien


----------



## Wyatt Furr

folktale.Told to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Munchkinlanders for years.


----------



## Hella

to induce fear


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in thier hearts.


----------



## morgan8586

Just then the


----------



## Moon Dog

the doorbell rang


----------



## WickedWitch

which woke the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Mayor of Munchkinland


----------



## Johnny Thunder

from his coma.


----------



## Spooklights

He opened the


----------



## Fangs

creaky lid to


----------



## morgan8586

the toe pincher


----------



## HalloweenRick

recently made by


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Tin Man.


----------



## WickedWitch

and found a


----------



## Moon Dog

small black box


----------



## WickedWitch

Slowly he opened


----------



## Moon Dog

the lid, but


----------



## WickedWitch

once he saw


----------



## Moon Dog

the light inside


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his heart melted


----------



## Moon Dog

then he threw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

his hat in


----------



## morgan8586

and gave up


----------



## WickedWitch

Luckily, the Scarecrow


----------



## Death's Door

came to his


----------



## WickedWitch

aid with a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bowl of jello.


----------



## WickedWitch

Bowl of Jello? lol

and poured it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

into his chest


----------



## Spooklights

where it bubbled


----------



## Koumajutsu

like a boiling


----------



## WickedWitch

puss infested zit


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Soon it began


----------



## morgan8586

to give birth


----------



## Moon Dog

to a monstrous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ball of goo.


----------



## Moon Dog

This goo was


----------



## gypsichic

slimy & messy


----------



## Koumajutsu

and smelled of


----------



## morgan8586

freshly cut roses


----------



## gypsichic

and yellow mums


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and sweet pickles.


----------



## morgan8586

The goo then


----------



## WickedWitch

started to move


----------



## gypsichic

while pulsating and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dancing like a


----------



## gypsichic

fool with a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

really bad itch.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

Snakes crawled down


----------



## HalloweenRick

from the large


----------



## Johnny Thunder

swaying palm tree


----------



## Koumajutsu

down beside the


----------



## WickedWitch

gooey covered body


----------



## Spooklights

hissing and slithering


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

like a snake


----------



## Spooklights

in the grass.


----------



## Koumajutsu

On a plane,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

there were really


----------



## Fangs

reallly mean stewardesses


----------



## morgan8586

who were wearing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skulls as hats.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The passengers were


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zombies, vampires and


----------



## gypsichic

groundbreakers wearing boas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(all quite tasteful).


----------



## gypsichic

all were sipping


----------



## Death's Door

pond scum with


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a toenail chaser.


----------



## Koumajutsu

One day a


----------



## morgan8586

terrible storm raged


----------



## gypsichic

lightening stuck the


----------



## morgan8586

plane, causing the


----------



## Death's Door

engine to fall


----------



## morgan8586

off the wing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but, magically, the


----------



## gypsichic

the herd of


----------



## Death's Door

magic knomes started


----------



## gypsichic

throwing fire balls


----------



## Koumajutsu

at the goats


----------



## Wildomar

who were falling


----------



## Death's Door

engine, thus making


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the plane vanish.


----------



## Wildomar

"Where did the


----------



## Koumajutsu

last slice of


----------



## Wildomar

Goblin Blood Pizza


----------



## Koumajutsu

go? I called


----------



## Wildomar

Domino's but the


----------



## Koumajutsu

driver has not


----------



## Wildomar

found his missing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hands and legs."


----------



## Wildomar

Little by little,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as she watched,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

many cars go


----------



## morgan8586

tumbling off the


----------



## Moon Dog

cliff, towards the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sulfuric acid ocean.


----------



## gypsichic

JT hollared at


----------



## skullboy

the raging alien


----------



## Koumajutsu

, "Where's my burrito!


----------



## Wildomar

Shocked at his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

missing greasy food,


----------



## skullboy

He killed everyone!


----------



## gypsichic

Jumping into his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

supernatural ghost car,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*he headed back*


----------



## Wildomar

to the Domino's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to raise hell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And he did!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*People ran screaming*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with pizza sauce


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dripping from them.


----------



## Koumajutsu

A siren blared


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as the chant LINK "thougth this was a pretty cool chant"


----------



## Koumajutsu

loaded in IE


----------



## Spooklights

and blared over


----------



## Koumajutsu

the iPod nano


----------



## Fangs

they passed a


----------



## Koumajutsu

goldfish farm selling


----------



## Fangs

really bad smelling


----------



## Koumajutsu

goats milk with


----------



## Wyatt Furr

brussel sprout muffins.


----------



## Fangs

Moldy, slimy potatoes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with fried mongoose.


----------



## Fangs

were piling up


----------



## Fangs

in the corner


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The crowds were


----------



## Koumajutsu

lining up outside


----------



## morgan8586

with sporks and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

chopsticks, eager to


----------



## Wildomar

enjoy the buffet.


----------



## morgan8586

The house special


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was known as


----------



## morgan8586

the johnnythunder-morgan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

whose ingredients are


----------



## morgan8586

charred kid kabob,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

gorgonzola cheese and


----------



## morgan8586

a side of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

moldy strawberry shortcake.


----------



## morgan8586

At five bucks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

it's a steal!


----------



## morgan8586

The crowd surged


----------



## Johnny Thunder

in their frenzy


----------



## morgan8586

sporks and chopsticks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and dug in.


----------



## Wildomar

Unfortunately, the sneeze


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bar was covered


----------



## Wildomar

with puss covered


----------



## Johnny Thunder

demonic flying barnacles


----------



## Koumajutsu

spawned from Spongebob


----------



## Wildomar

Squarepants and his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

monsterous mermaid lover.


----------



## Wildomar

Spongebob had been


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dead some time


----------



## Wildomar

previously but resurrected


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no, dead again


----------



## Spooklights

and that's why


----------



## skullboy

He shoots blanks


----------



## Koumajutsu

but has plenty


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of sponge condoms,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to be safe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And before you


----------



## Koumajutsu

put one on


----------



## Wyatt Furr

remember the rule,


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Puff puff pass"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satified and full,


----------



## morgan8586

he died again


----------



## skullboy

only to milk


----------



## Koumajutsu

a hairy goat


----------



## HalloweenRick

for its final


----------



## morgan8586

drops of yellow


----------



## Dr Morbius

tainted man-milk.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"What is this


----------



## Dr Morbius

terrific magic liquid?"


----------



## morgan8586

"It has many


----------



## Koumajutsu

balls of tapioca!


----------



## Dr Morbius

So, he chewed


----------



## Fangs

the round, yellow


----------



## Koumajutsu

nuprin like pills


----------



## Fangs

hoping it would


----------



## morgan8586

not kill him


----------



## Koumajutsu

but, it did


----------



## morgan8586

As he layed,


----------



## Koumajutsu

life flashing before


----------



## morgan8586

his rotting eyes,


----------



## Dr Morbius

He saw FE


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in that hat


----------



## Dr Morbius

that makes him


----------



## morgan8586

look so much


----------



## Dr Morbius

Like Flavor Flav


----------



## morgan8586

dancing to the


----------



## Fangs

thundering beat of


----------



## Koumajutsu

Riverdance. From the


----------



## Fangs

huge, expensive speakers


----------



## Koumajutsu

made by Bose


----------



## gypsichic

rattled the glass


----------



## morgan8586

in the hearse


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*He whimpered "nooooooooooo"*


----------



## HalloweenRick

"Where is my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

blue feather boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ouch, replied FE.... (LOL)


----------



## Fangs

as he grabbed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*his spiked collar*


----------



## Fangs

while hitting a


----------



## Fangs

poor defenseless animal


----------



## Fangs

who just happened


----------



## Fangs

to wander infront


----------



## Fangs

of the speeding


----------



## Fangs

hearse driven by


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE. "Good Lord!"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Stop the insanity"


----------



## Fangs

they shouted to


----------



## morgan8586

three lost souls


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Run for it,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*But to late*


----------



## morgan8586

they were sucked


----------



## Death's Door

up by the


----------



## HalloweenRick

fearsome beast named


----------



## morgan8586

after the famous


----------



## gypsichic

Pillsbury Dough Boy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The beast oozed*


----------



## morgan8586

yeast and water


----------



## skullboy

into her quivering


----------



## gypsichic

bony hand that


----------



## skullboy

crushed his skull.


----------



## Spooklights

"What a headache!"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

loudly sighed, FE.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The aspirin was


----------



## morgan8586

too old and


----------



## Moon Dog

not enough anyway


----------



## gypsichic

so gypsichic's goat


----------



## Dr Morbius

nibbled his bald


----------



## gypsichic

head while he


----------



## morgan8586

pondered the fate


----------



## gypsichic

of the world.


----------



## Death's Door

Suddenly, at that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*moment, an ugly*


----------



## skullboy

hairy biker dude


----------



## morgan8586

wearing a Disturbed


----------



## skullboy

concert jersey,screamed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

loudly "Where's Morgan?"


----------



## Wildomar

But it was


----------



## Dr Morbius

too late. He


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*spotted Morgan ducking*


----------



## Dr Morbius

from flinging poop


----------



## Fangs

only to be


----------



## Fangs

hit with some


----------



## Fangs

himself, square in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his country muffins.


----------



## morgan8586

Down went the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

biker guy, crying


----------



## Death's Door

like a baby


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and Morgan laughed


----------



## skullboy

and asked about


----------



## morgan8586

the Disturbed jersey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Will it fit?"


----------



## morgan8586

"Hand It Over


----------



## Johnny Thunder

before I go


----------



## morgan8586

and fling more


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flaming poop." Amazingly,


----------



## morgan8586

the Disturbed jersy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

started to chant


----------



## grapegrl

"Rah, rah, rah..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheerleaders were summoned


----------



## skullboy

and sprayed toxic


----------



## morgan8586

to exorcise the


----------



## skullboy

the demon from


----------



## Johnny Thunder

this cursed jersey.


----------



## morgan8586

A foul mist


----------



## skullboy

of creamy green


----------



## morgan8586

split pea soup


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rose from their


----------



## morgan8586

sexy hot bodies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hypnotizing poor Morgan


----------



## skullboy

until the parents


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*cried foul and*


----------



## skullboy

chickens danced featherless


----------



## morgan8586

to Disturbs new


----------



## skullboy

tune called "We


----------



## Death's Door

Will Rock You"


----------



## Fangs

over and over


----------



## skullboy

until thier ears


----------



## Wildomar

blistered and bled


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Cthulhu suddenly appeared


----------



## Wildomar

wearing a fetching


----------



## Johnny Thunder

human flesh hat.


----------



## skullboy

began to eat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*his yummy crispy*


----------



## Spooklights

fried chicken fingers


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and duck livers.


----------



## morgan8586

His legs then


----------



## Wyatt Furr

began to wobble


----------



## morgan8586

as he too


----------



## Wyatt Furr

felt the effects


----------



## morgan8586

of Disturbs new


----------



## Wyatt Furr

CD,"Painful Toenails".


----------



## HalloweenRick

That CD was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a chart topper


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and award winner.


----------



## Koumajutsu

won 7 razzies,


----------



## Koumajutsu

1 daytime emmy,


----------



## HalloweenRick

and remains a


----------



## Koumajutsu

weekly top 40


----------



## Johnny Thunder

in Hell. Surprisingly,


----------



## Koumajutsu

noone really noticed


----------



## morgan8586

how Disturbeds cd


----------



## Dr Morbius

ended up in


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hell once again.


----------



## morgan8586

Just then the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

clowns appeared, and


----------



## Dr Morbius

died. The End.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dawn broke, and


----------



## morgan8586

the clowns changed


----------



## Koumajutsu

into fluttering butterflies


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that were so


----------



## morgan8586

pretty, that they


----------



## Koumajutsu

burned your retinas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

turning everyone insane.


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Sunglasses will protect


----------



## morgan8586

innocent, everyone else


----------



## Koumajutsu

will burn in


----------



## Dr Morbius

retinal images of


----------



## HalloweenRick

Morgan Freeman dressed


----------



## Koumajutsu

in women's socks.


----------



## morgan8586

As the sun


----------



## Johnny Thunder

set, night fell


----------



## Dr Morbius

and the coyotes


----------



## Wildomar

mauled the innocent


----------



## morgan8586

bystander, who should


----------



## skullboy

have been home


----------



## Johnny Thunder

eating his hair.


----------



## Wildomar

Silent as night


----------



## skullboy

he crept in


----------



## Wildomar

looking for the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

genie in the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jack Daniels bottle.


----------



## skullboy

In the morning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

everyone was insane


----------



## skullboy

the hangovers caused


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Flesh eating insanity


----------



## skullboy

,but only on


----------



## Wildomar

Wednesdays when the


----------



## skullboy

moon was blue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, people were ripe


----------



## skullboy

and saliva dripped


----------



## Wildomar

from the fangs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mixed with the


----------



## Wildomar

distinct smell of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*rotting flesh and*


----------



## Koumajutsu

11 herbs and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

spices. Col. Sanders,


----------



## morgan8586

rolled over in


----------



## Johnny Thunder

eggs and breadcrumbs


----------



## morgan8586

and fried to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a crisp, screamed


----------



## Wildomar

"AAaaaargh, where's the


----------



## skullboy

bottle of Jack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I is thirsty!"


----------



## Koumajutsu

I thought I


----------



## skullboy

saw a naked


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wildomar, but really


----------



## Spooklights

I only saw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skullboy drunk, chanting


----------



## skullboy

(be nice)
I will eat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

[they usually make the drunk cracks about me, brother, so i'm sharing the wealth ]

your greasy face


----------



## skullboy

until my guts
(thanks for sharing)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pour out of


----------



## skullboy

my rectal opening


----------



## Koumajutsu

Why is my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mom freaking out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Say's poor JT?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Its only Guts"


----------



## morgan8586

The Gods wept


----------



## skullboy

until the new


----------



## Johnny Thunder

potatoes were boiled.


----------



## skullboy

The brain stew


----------



## Johnny Thunder

boiled violently, while


----------



## skullboy

dragons flew over


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE's dress shop.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The Mario brothers


----------



## morgan8586

were skinned and


----------



## skullboy

cut into strips


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with JT's underwear


----------



## skullboy

that had stripes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and stains resembling


----------



## skullboy

cheap brownie mix


----------



## morgan8586

The strips were


----------



## skullboy

made into jerky


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE loved them.


----------



## skullboy

and ate 69


----------



## Johnny Thunder

in one sitting.


----------



## skullboy

After desert he


----------



## Wildomar

approached the murderous


----------



## Koumajutsu

american pig dog


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and grabbed it


----------



## Wildomar

with affection and


----------



## HalloweenRick

love that only


----------



## Wildomar

a boa wearing


----------



## HalloweenRick

fashionable pants made


----------



## Koumajutsu

goat color thong


----------



## Wyatt Furr

made by Goodyear.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Durring a rotation


----------



## Fangs

the boa got


----------



## Fangs

caught in the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Windmill of Doom


----------



## Fangs

"round and round


----------



## morgan8586

the millstone went


----------



## Fangs

winding the poor


----------



## morgan8586

son of a


----------



## skullboy

billy into a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

twisted dizzy hideous


----------



## skullboy

glob of fatty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

poop. Skullboy jumped


----------



## Wildomar

into the morass


----------



## Spooklights

trying to help


----------



## HalloweenRick

find the magical


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sword of Halloween


----------



## morgan8586

But slipped on


----------



## Moon Dog

the pool of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Morgan's supernatural moonshine.


----------



## morgan8586

"How did that


----------



## HalloweenRick

get there?" wondered


----------



## Fangs

Skullboy, as blood


----------



## morgan8586

dripped into his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Determined, he ran


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the graveyard


----------



## morgan8586

to meet JT's


----------



## Koumajutsu

sister-cousin-aunt


----------



## morgan8586

-mother-wife-daughter


----------



## skullboy

,even though it


----------



## HalloweenRick

wasn't really his


----------



## skullboy

ass that was


----------



## HalloweenRick

on the line.


----------



## morgan8586

In the background,


----------



## skullboy

a fairy spat


----------



## Koumajutsu

on the head


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of the Wizard


----------



## morgan8586

JT, who was


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drinking with Koumajutsu


----------



## morgan8586

"what the heck


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

was I thinking?


----------



## skullboy

Someone should take


----------



## Wildomar

the appetizers out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of the oven


----------



## Wildomar

before they burned.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Free nachos always


----------



## Wildomar

got JT hot


----------



## HalloweenRick

for large,sweaty


----------



## Wyatt Furr

motorcycle ridin' mamas


----------



## morgan8586

wearing Disturbed t's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(and that's all).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*These dangerous women*


----------



## morgan8586

were too much


----------



## Death's Door

for any man


----------



## Wildomar

except our hero


----------



## skullboy

who enjoyed a


----------



## Wildomar

pina colada with


----------



## skullboy

tomatoes and butter.


----------



## Wildomar

Tipping his hat,


----------



## HalloweenRick

he strutted down


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*the path towards*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the local tavern


----------



## morgan8586

Inside, a brawl


----------



## skullboy

began,so the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bartender grabbed his


----------



## skullboy

twelve gauge shotgun


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but didn't realize


----------



## morgan8586

that the shells


----------



## skullboy

were full of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flesh eating ants.


----------



## Wildomar

He fired twice


----------



## Death's Door

hitting two of


----------



## skullboy

the yuppie golfers,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but the ants


----------



## skullboy

didn't like scum


----------



## Wildomar

and imploded upon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

contact. The fight


----------



## skullboy

spilled out onto


----------



## Wildomar

the dark alley


----------



## Johnny Thunder

where stereo salesmen


----------



## skullboy

and JT were


----------



## Wildomar

quarreling about the


----------



## skullboy

speakers in the


----------



## Death's Door

pimpmobile he was


----------



## Johnny Thunder

renting out by


----------



## skullboy

the hour,until


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the Supernatural Cops


----------



## HalloweenRick

got wind of


----------



## Wildomar

his questionable dealings.


----------



## edwood saucer

Meanwhile, down the


----------



## Wildomar

alley, two competing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*dumpster divers fought*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

for the last


----------



## morgan8586

two copies of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Zombies United and*


----------



## Fangs

Lady Vamps in


----------



## Fangs

"Bloodfeast in Paradise"


----------



## HalloweenRick

You can find


----------



## Wyatt Furr

all kinds of


----------



## Spooklights

good stuff in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

your nieghbors trash.


----------



## morgan8586

said the little


----------



## Johnny Thunder

glowing skeleton gnome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Norman the Gnome,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dead for millenia,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

smelling like rotten


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cheesesteaks with, screamed


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Hey Beer Breath",


----------



## morgan8586

JT quickly turned


----------



## Wildomar

and gave his


----------



## morgan8586

best Michael Jackson


----------



## Wildomar

Moonwalk retreat knowing


----------



## HalloweenRick

Norman the Gnome


----------



## Johnny Thunder

would quickly die.


----------



## edwood saucer

Die! Die! Die!


----------



## HalloweenRick

This was not


----------



## Koumajutsu

his lucky day


----------



## Wyatt Furr

because Norman had


----------



## morgan8586

started to change


----------



## skullboy

into a woman,


----------



## Wildomar

a hot, sexy


----------



## edwood saucer

, yummy, sleep walking,


----------



## morgan8586

heavly tattooed and


----------



## Death's Door

big bosomed, with


----------



## skullboy

ears like Dumbo.


----------



## Wildomar

JT was irresistibly


----------



## HalloweenRick

drawn to Norman


----------



## edwood saucer

and his hump.


----------



## Spooklights

It was love


----------



## Wildomar

at first sight!


----------



## morgan8586

JT and Norman


----------



## HalloweenRick

the Gnome began


----------



## morgan8586

to dance the


----------



## Fangs

Happy Dance by


----------



## Johnny Thunder

stripping on the


----------



## skullboy

hood of his


----------



## morgan8586

mothers 1985 Dodge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Satan appeared and


----------



## morgan8586

began to throw


----------



## skullboy

Viagra into the


----------



## morgan8586

crowd, which caused


----------



## skullboy

a huge swelling


----------



## morgan8586

in the front


----------



## skullboy

of JT's undergarments.


----------



## morgan8586

Embarrassed, JT ran


----------



## skullboy

to tell Wildomar


----------



## morgan8586

about the magical


----------



## skullboy

blue pill.Wildomar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, Morgan and Skullboy


----------



## skullboy

didn't need this


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but loved it


----------



## Wildomar

anyway since they


----------



## skullboy

had such large


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hats on their


----------



## HalloweenRick

walnut sized heads.


----------



## Wildomar

Recognizing the carnage


----------



## HalloweenRick

Norman the Gnome


----------



## Spooklights

ran for the


----------



## HalloweenRick

safety of the


----------



## Koumajutsu

bowling alley where


----------



## morgan8586

he tried to


----------



## skullboy

grab a ball


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of pink lightning,


----------



## morgan8586

After being electrocuted


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the heavens parted


----------



## skullboy

,but the sun


----------



## HalloweenRick

shone on as


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan drank Jager


----------



## skullboy

until he puked


----------



## Johnny Thunder

firey baby demons


----------



## HalloweenRick

. Scared, Norman packed


----------



## morgan8586

his bags and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hitchhiked away. Then


----------



## skullboy

an enormous green


----------



## Wildomar

ball of yarn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, sentient and angry


----------



## Wildomar

descended with lightning


----------



## TearyThunder

bolts coming from


----------



## Wildomar

its cottony tendrils


----------



## Koumajutsu

It roared angrilly


----------



## Fangs

toward its victims


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and ate Skullboy


----------



## HalloweenRick

,who tasted like


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the Mask kid.


----------



## Wildomar

As the yarn


----------



## skullboy

wrapped around JT'S


----------



## Wyatt Furr

legs,it tickled


----------



## skullboy

his size 13


----------



## Koumajutsu

waistline. It thought,


----------



## TearyThunder

How good it


----------



## Koumajutsu

must be to


----------



## TearyThunder

experience JT's giggles.


----------



## Koumajutsu

it stuck a


----------



## morgan8586

twisted claw into


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a chocolate milkshake


----------



## TearyThunder

and began to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

violently sob. Perplexed,


----------



## TearyThunder

over the flavor


----------



## HalloweenRick

, he quickly began


----------



## morgan8586

to chug the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shake, but didn't


----------



## morgan8586

count on the


----------



## Koumajutsu

bones in it


----------



## morgan8586

. Choking he turned


----------



## Koumajutsu

to heimlich himself


----------



## morgan8586

but was unable


----------



## Koumajutsu

to find a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

way to do


----------



## skullboy

it,he decided


----------



## morgan8586

to just die.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Valkyries appeared to


----------



## morgan8586

eat his rotting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shake, but they


----------



## morgan8586

too began to


----------



## Koumajutsu

vibrate quite audibly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The soul ascended


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to the bottom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of the swamp


----------



## morgan8586

and shook loose


----------



## Johnny Thunder

direction, time and


----------



## morgan8586

space. As the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Valkyries flew off,


----------



## morgan8586

the universe began


----------



## skullboy

to spray green


----------



## morgan8586

life blood around


----------



## Fangs

the freshly painted


----------



## morgan8586

inkblot of the


----------



## Fangs

crazy doctor's office


----------



## Koumajutsu

"It's a sailboat!"


----------



## morgan8586

"No, its a "


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rocket ship." Then


----------



## skullboy

Satan returned,He


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wore a pink


----------



## skullboy

Pair Of Heels


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

much like you


----------



## skullboy

,I search for


----------



## HalloweenRick

bargain deals at


----------



## Hella

the Circle K.


----------



## skullboy

screamed the master


----------



## HalloweenRick

cashier. "What aisle


----------



## Hella

can I find


----------



## HalloweenRick

something to match


----------



## Hella

these cute little


----------



## skullboy

these blue stockings


----------



## HalloweenRick

so I can


----------



## Hella

get dressed and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

eat slimy worms.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Thankfully, the tavern


----------



## Johnny Thunder

served worm cassarole.


----------



## Hella

that pairs nicely


----------



## morgan8586

with jello shots


----------



## Moon Dog

she had on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the table. Satan


----------



## skullboy

was getting bored


----------



## Ms. Wicked

so he picked


----------



## skullboy

up three babes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(Brides of Dracula)


----------



## Death's Door

and decided to


----------



## Ms. Wicked

try something different.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Brides were


----------



## skullboy

tied to enormous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

red balloons, and


----------



## Death's Door

suspended in air


----------



## skullboy

for all to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

see. The crowds


----------



## edwood saucer

flailed mercelessly heaving


----------



## skullboy

heavy,wet stockings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Skullboy yelled out


----------



## skullboy

Here I am


----------



## Johnny Thunder

you sexy gals


----------



## skullboy

come and get


----------



## Johnny Thunder

all this beef!"


----------



## skullboy

They all fled


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ripping out their


----------



## skullboy

eyes and throwing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

accolades at the


----------



## HalloweenRick

applauding multitudes at


----------



## Johnny Thunder

an alarming rate.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This only aggravated


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan, who then


----------



## mnstrmum

sent his legions


----------



## edwood saucer

to sing the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hallelujah Chorus, backwards.


----------



## morgan8586

The sky parted


----------



## mnstrmum

and down came


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cats and dogs


----------



## morgan8586

howling and meowing


----------



## DeadSpider

scratching and biting


----------



## morgan8586

hair and fur


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flying everywhere. Luckily,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny thunder was


----------



## Johnny Thunder

talking to FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,while wearing a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pig mask and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a sexy flannel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. FE then flew


----------



## Ms. Wicked

in full costume,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

up to the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

witches night ball


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The ball was


----------



## Ms. Wicked

out of control.


----------



## skullboy

and the police


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

were looking for


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Satan disguised as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the little mermaid


----------



## skullboy

.He chuckled when


----------



## Ms. Wicked

King Titan said


----------



## skullboy

"burritos aren't sandwiches"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Darkseid was angry


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as well as


----------



## gypsichic

being a brat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(not like any


----------



## gypsichic

goatherders we know


----------



## skullboy

)So he took


----------



## Johnny Thunder

poison and died.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The village folks


----------



## skullboy

sang and danced


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, drank stout and


----------



## gypsichic

while flashing the


----------



## skullboy

breast from hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sang joyously. They


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

drink and slowly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the cats talked


----------



## gypsichic

while playing poker


----------



## skullboy

and eating mice.


----------



## gypsichic

3 legged turtles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shot fire from


----------



## Death's Door

the bottom of


----------



## skullboy

thier bleeding eyes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But before you


----------



## gypsichic

could snap your


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fingers and wiggle


----------



## gypsichic

your hips while


----------



## Ms. Wicked

gyrating the hoolahoop.


----------



## gypsichic

Sporting a boa,


----------



## Ms. Wicked

fashion's latest trend,


----------



## gypsichic

with matching purse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE cried out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why me? WHY?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Gods replied


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"because You Know


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nothing and answer


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the name


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of, Mary Poppins.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A volcano errupted


----------



## skullboy

spurting molten lava


----------



## Bodybagging

into the air


----------



## morgan8586

and frying the


----------



## Nefarious1

psycho zombie chickens


----------



## skullboy

into yummy bits.


----------



## Nefarious1

Eventually turning us


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all into feathered


----------



## Johnny Thunder

oozing freaks, the


----------



## skullboy

volcano went cold


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Morgan and Skullboy


----------



## skullboy

flexed thier huge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

brains and yelled


----------



## skullboy

"I"m king of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sticky lava, bitch!"


----------



## skullboy

Falling limp they


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they hugged until


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE gave them


----------



## skullboy

beer,and all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

laughed madly until


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE killed them.


----------



## skullboy

FE felt bad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and resurrected them.


----------



## skullboy

they were so


----------



## Johnny Thunder

zombie-like that


----------



## skullboy

nobody knew them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so everyone decided


----------



## Hella

to create a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Zombie Zoo. Later,


----------



## skullboy

The gates to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hell opened, revealing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE wearing only


----------



## skullboy

a black thong!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer

AAARGGHHH!!!! He yelled


----------



## HalloweenRick

"These are WAY


----------



## grapegrl

too small to


----------



## edwood saucer

scuba dive in!


----------



## grapegrl

Oh well, I'll


----------



## edwood saucer

dance like I


----------



## Wyatt Furr

never have before.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Invisible Man


----------



## skullboy

was sickened by


----------



## Johnny Thunder

this display and


----------



## edwood saucer

barfed blueberry muffins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

on The Wolfman.


----------



## HalloweenRick

His fur got


----------



## morgan8586

all sticky and


----------



## skullboy

since he needed


----------



## Nefarious1

a labotamy anyway


----------



## morgan8586

he headed towards


----------



## Nefarious1

me with a


----------



## Spooklights

drill and a


----------



## HalloweenRick

set of large


----------



## edwood saucer

knobby tires wreaking


----------



## Wyatt Furr

everything around him.


----------



## edwood saucer

Unfettered rage boiled


----------



## Nefarious1

within the depths


----------



## skullboy

of his bowels


----------



## Koumajutsu

where a squirrel


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

.At the beginning


----------



## gypsichic

of the spell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flying squirrels appeared


----------



## skullboy

casting demonic spells,


----------



## Nefarious1

turning people into


----------



## skullboy

axe handed dolls.


----------



## edwood saucer

Lava pools gurgled


----------



## Ms. Wicked

while the dolls


----------



## skullboy

skinned the hairy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

thong wearing FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT decided to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flee this scene


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but not before


----------



## Koumajutsu

Super Chicken joined


----------



## edwood saucer

a yodeling trio.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All 3 sang


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Climb Every Mountain",


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dressed as nuns.


----------



## Fangs

As they tried


----------



## Fangs

to keep thier


----------



## skullboy

thongs from showing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After the dance


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FE flew off


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to JT's, for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dirty martinis with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

family and friends


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and nekkid swimmin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT wore FE's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

boa to cover


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his swimsuit parts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The house was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

full of song


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, dance and nudity


----------



## Nefarious1

. When all of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the guests arrived


----------



## Nefarious1

naked and bleeding


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, the beer drinking


----------



## edwood saucer

, the sweat stinking,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nekkid twister started.


----------



## Nefarious1

The bloody orgy


lmfao that sounds AWESOME!


----------



## edwood saucer

Until someone farted.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The explosion destroyed


----------



## grapegrl

Right in the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

center of the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

old dance hall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Beer and blood


----------



## gypsichic

flowed like a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

crimson boozy wave


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

.It was an


----------



## Johnny Thunder

amazingly hideous sight.


----------



## Nefarious1

Until the smell


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of dirty underware


----------



## edwood saucer

assaulted the senses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and made everyone


----------



## edwood saucer

flesh eating mutants!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The hungry monsters


----------



## Wyatt Furr

burped in unison,


----------



## Nefarious1

then began dancing


----------



## Hella

a sultry conga


----------



## morgan8586

to the song"


----------



## Hella

Achy Breaky Heart!


----------



## morgan8586

by the mullet


----------



## Hella

loving hick named


----------



## morgan8586

billy ray cyrus


----------



## Nefarious1

who then exploded


----------



## morgan8586

spraying hillbilly matter


----------



## Nefarious1

all over the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*high paying patrons*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. Dr. Frankenstein emailed


----------



## DeadSpider

many abhorrent letters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

about the mess.


----------



## morgan8586

Nothing could be


----------



## Hella

found within the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

walls of the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ruined castle, only


----------



## HalloweenRick

the remains of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the drunken revelers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

None of which


----------



## Hella

Jingled when they


----------



## Johnny Thunder

were juggled by


----------



## HalloweenRick

the three large


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scary robotic apes.


----------



## morgan8586

Who were wearing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shirts made of


----------



## morgan8586

the skinned faces


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of broken clocks.


----------



## morgan8586

These shirts were


----------



## edwood saucer

frilly, fancy-man,


----------



## morgan8586

v-necks with


----------



## edwood saucer

a chipmunk collar


----------



## morgan8586

Printed across the


----------



## Nefarious1

top of them


----------



## morgan8586

was Disturbed's new


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bad poetry called


----------



## morgan8586

Ode to JT


----------



## Nefarious1

. While everyone laughed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Wolf Man


----------



## morgan8586

and Frankensteins Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

appeared from the


----------



## morgan8586

bed and breakfeast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. They both were


----------



## morgan8586

hung over and


----------



## Death's Door

apparently still drunk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

because they both


----------



## Death's Door

were celebrating the


----------



## Nefarious1

massacre of the


----------



## dynoflyer

townspeople. Next they


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drank and ate


----------



## HalloweenRick

fine French cuisine


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with used chopsticks.


----------



## Fangs

Not realizing they


----------



## Anachronism

were eating a


----------



## Fangs

raunchy, black glob


----------



## Anachronism

that caused them


----------



## Fangs

to double over


----------



## Fangs

in pain, knocking


----------



## morgan8586

over a pitcher


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of Victory StormKing.


----------



## gypsichic

A headless horseman


----------



## Nefarious1

ran through the


----------



## Death's Door

town naked on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flaming roller skates


----------



## dynoflyer

until a schoolbus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ran them over.


----------



## Spooklights

After which a


----------



## dynoflyer

cheerleader in tears


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with big pom-poms,


----------



## morgan8586

did a split


----------



## Johnny Thunder

on their graves.


----------



## morgan8586

Just then a


----------



## grapegrl

snowflake fluttered down


----------



## edwood saucer

a mine shaft


----------



## Johnny Thunder

killing the canary.


----------



## dynoflyer

Furious, the cheerleader


----------



## Spooklights

threw her pom-poms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and shouted, cursing


----------



## Fangs

at the spectators


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who then threw


----------



## Fangs

rotting piles of


----------



## dynoflyer

tomatoes and cabbage


----------



## Death's Door

directly at her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

huge, sweating, heaving


----------



## HalloweenRick

hairless friend. Then


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a UFO descended


----------



## mgrmax

on to Uranus


----------



## skullboy

.It felt odd


----------



## dynoflyer

standing in the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

UFO's landing bay,


----------



## dynoflyer

beside the cheerleader.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Who continued her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drunken antics and


----------



## morgan8586

screaming the chorus


----------



## dynoflyer

from the top


----------



## Bodybagging

of her car


----------



## Johnny Thunder

, suddenly lost her


----------



## Bodybagging

undies,but then


----------



## gypsichic

fell from the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bumper, skinning her


----------



## dynoflyer

Britney Spears imitation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. A giant robot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that looked like


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rose from the


----------



## slightlymad

dark murky depths


----------



## dynoflyer

gasping for breath


----------



## Johnny Thunder

its mechanical wheezing


----------



## skullboy

excited JT until


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it smiled at


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skullboy's pretty face


----------



## skullboy

which caused vomiting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

. The Archangel Gabriel


----------



## HalloweenRick

appeared and said,"


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think


----------



## Nefarious1

that you should


----------



## skullboy

clean that up?


----------



## Nefarious1

No I don't


----------



## skullboy

screamed JT,in


----------



## Nefarious1

his most petulant


----------



## skullboy

voice. Two penguins


----------



## Nefarious1

walk into a


----------



## skullboy

bar,the bartender


----------



## Nefarious1

walks over and


----------



## skullboy

says,"could you


----------



## Nefarious1

shut the ****


----------



## skullboy

ing door please"


----------



## Nefarious1

Afterwards, they sit


----------



## skullboy

and do shots


----------



## Nefarious1

while listening to


----------



## skullboy

the barkeep bitching


----------



## Nefarious1

about his woman.


----------



## skullboy

The goat questioned


----------



## Nefarious1

his ability to


----------



## skullboy

tell the truth


----------



## Nefarious1

when sharing spirits.


----------



## skullboy

A large group


----------



## Nefarious1

of drunken trolls


----------



## skullboy

devoured the barkeep,


----------



## Nefarious1

when the penguins


----------



## skullboy

challenged them to


----------



## Nefarious1

a blind duel.


----------



## skullboy

"I'm a lover


----------



## Nefarious1

of all things


----------



## skullboy

so you must


----------



## Nefarious1

do as I


----------



## skullboy

would do,kill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the Water Faries


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, unless you are


----------



## Nefarious1

a fairy yourself!


----------



## skullboy

Being offended by


----------



## Johnny Thunder

this directive, FE


----------



## skullboy

pulled out a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

tube of lipstick


----------



## skullboy

and wrote his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

name on the


----------



## skullboy

ass of one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

frozen pig head


----------



## skullboy

ed bastards.Now


----------



## Nefarious1

, the penguins pulled


----------



## Death's Door

pulled an all-nighter


----------



## Nefarious1

plotting against the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

man and the


----------



## Nefarious1

nasty mean trolls.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After looking under


----------



## skullboy

Thier beds,they


----------



## Nefarious1

pulled out uzis


----------



## skullboy

and sprayed the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Boa wearing JT


----------



## skullboy

full of lead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But to our


----------



## skullboy

hero, it felt


----------



## Death's Door

like nothing to


----------



## skullboy

his massive chest.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While skullboy was


----------



## skullboy

hiding in the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bathroom, waiting to


----------



## skullboy

call his mommy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

bathroom, drinking and


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> bathroom, drinking and


HUH?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> HUH?


Gosh Darn It!!!!!!!!!! I was too slow again and FE posted first!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Christ, the speed typing today should be noted


----------



## Death's Door

Back to the story.

He saw a


----------



## skullboy

larger than normal


----------



## Ms. Wicked

piece of equipment


----------



## Death's Door

next to the


----------



## skullboy

rubber covered bar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While wearing diapers


----------



## skullboy

skullboy taunted the


----------



## Death's Door

trolls until they


----------



## skullboy

skinned him alive.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now naked, SB


----------



## skullboy

showed his skin


----------



## Death's Door

thinking he was


----------



## skullboy

invisable to all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The diaper gave


----------



## Ms. Wicked

His voyeuristic tendancies


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> His voyeuristic tendancies


made him proud


----------



## Death's Door

to be showing


----------



## skullboy

his power tools.


----------



## Death's Door

Even though there


----------



## Nefarious1

was noone looking.


----------



## Death's Door

He strutted around


----------



## Nefarious1

like Ron Jeremy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,thinking to himself,


----------



## Death's Door

"I'm so hot."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While singing "I'm


----------



## Death's Door

too sexy for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my shirt, too


----------



## Nefarious1

sexy for my


----------



## Ms. Wicked

gold chains and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*shirt so sexy...*


----------



## skullboy

God i'm hot!"


----------



## Nefarious1

He exclaimed as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

he waves his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

magic black wand


----------



## Nefarious1

while also chanting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Nefarious1

!! I've come for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

joy giving and


----------



## skullboy

booze drinking,let's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

get drunk and


----------



## skullboy

burn a mule".


----------



## Nefarious1

In the meantime


----------



## skullboy

spongebob showed up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

riding a Harley


----------



## Johnny Thunder

made out of


----------



## skullboy

squidwards intestines.It


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looked totally awesome


----------



## skullboy

except for the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

color which was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

painted on the


----------



## skullboy

the gas tank.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The archangel Gabriel


----------



## skullboy

arrived with lemmy,


----------



## Johnny Thunder

both stoned and


----------



## skullboy

smashing guitars over


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spongebob's head, causing


----------



## skullboy

water to stream


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from his pores


----------



## Johnny Thunder

creating a lake


----------



## skullboy

of skin oil.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This just lubricated


----------



## skullboy

the knife blade


----------



## Ms. Wicked

which slipped out


----------



## skullboy

into lemmy's mole.


----------



## dynoflyer

Suddenly, it gushed


----------



## skullboy

a strange acidic


----------



## Ms. Wicked

liquid that transformed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

everyone into dinosaurs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with large pustuals (s)


----------



## skullboy

.Why do I


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

feel so lucky?


----------



## skullboy

Asked the gnome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Next to Johnny933


----------



## skullboy

"Where's that picture


----------



## dynoflyer

of you with


----------



## Nefarious1

drunken troll whores?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At his Mothers


----------



## HalloweenRick

Red Hat Party,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT began to


----------



## dynoflyer

slowly melt into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a pile of


----------



## Bone Dancer

steaming yellow slim


----------



## Ms. Wicked

that stank like


----------



## Bone Dancer

old rotten eggs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While making breakfast


----------



## Nefarious1

waiting for the


----------



## Bone Dancer

sun to rise


----------



## Nefarious1

he looked around


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

under his bed


----------



## Nefarious1

and found a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lost sock from


----------



## gypsichic

3 yrs ago


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(speaking of socks, hows that collection going?)
They were worn


----------



## gypsichic

out and had


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

many holes, most


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

of the material


----------



## skullboy

had been gnawed


----------



## dynoflyer

and regurgitated by


----------



## skullboy

a rabid bat.


----------



## Nefarious1

Death and destruction


----------



## skullboy

followed as the


----------



## Nefarious1

bat flew from


----------



## skullboy

house to house


----------



## dynoflyer

dropping guano on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the town's children


----------



## morgan8586

as they dreamed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of evil elves


----------



## skullboy

.Dark Santa entered


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wearing nothing but


----------



## skullboy

his filthy hat,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and soiled underware


----------



## skullboy

.His stench was


----------



## Johnny Thunder

like Skullboy's boots


----------



## skullboy

and made everyone


----------



## morgan8586

puke thier guts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

up, making everyone


----------



## morgan8586

laugh and puke


----------



## skullboy

out thier nostrils.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then spongebob skullboy


----------



## skullboy

blacked out,bringing


----------



## morgan8586

an end to


----------



## skullboy

the carnage.JT


----------



## morgan8586

finished his beer


----------



## Nefarious1

and sat back


----------



## skullboy

before scraping SB's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

badly beaten body


----------



## skullboy

into the trash.


----------



## Nefarious1

"Damn! This is


----------



## skullboy

some thick crap


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

SB yells, Hey


----------



## skullboy

"a Lil Help


----------



## Nefarious1

throwing this into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the pot. Meanwhile


----------



## skullboy

they smoked hair


----------



## Nefarious1

to get high.


----------



## skullboy

"Why are we


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ugly and sad?"


----------



## Bone Dancer

could it be


----------



## skullboy

the lack of


----------



## dynoflyer

exercise, or meaningful


----------



## skullboy

relationships?"What does


----------



## Nefarious1

all this mean???


----------



## skullboy

"NOTHING",screamed Moses,


----------



## Nefarious1

as he sat


----------



## skullboy

on his staff.


----------



## Nefarious1

"God Damnit, God!"


----------



## skullboy

"This isn't Funny"


----------



## Nefarious1

"Why are you


----------



## skullboy

tormenting me?"Someone


----------



## Nefarious1

kill me, pleeeeease!!!!"


----------



## Death's Door

Pulling the staff


----------



## skullboy

from his rectum,


----------



## Nefarious1

he wept silently.


----------



## dynoflyer

Then, after reloading


----------



## skullboy

his staff he


----------



## dynoflyer

went looking for


----------



## skullboy

the KY jelly.


----------



## dynoflyer

and some bread


----------



## Nefarious1

for reasons unknown


----------



## skullboy

.With his mighty


----------



## Nefarious1

stiff upper lip


----------



## dynoflyer

touching the cheerleader's


----------



## Nefarious1

small feet, he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

began clipping toe


----------



## ScareShack

nails and eating


----------



## skullboy

the slivers."YUMM"


----------



## dynoflyer

he belched, "Where's


----------



## skullboy

my toe jamm?


----------



## Nefarious1

for the toast!"


----------



## skullboy

MMMMMMMM good,I


----------



## Nefarious1

just need to


----------



## skullboy

rub my ass


----------



## dynoflyer

with this warm


----------



## skullboy

love butter.JT


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

smiled with delight


----------



## skullboy

as he rubbed


----------



## dynoflyer

until he noticed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

three large boils


----------



## skullboy

on his ass.


----------



## dynoflyer

Grabbing the biggest


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oozing boil first


----------



## skullboy

he cleaned ****


----------



## dynoflyer

with his tiny


----------



## Nefarious1

pooper scooper. Then


----------



## dynoflyer

after washing his


----------



## Nefarious1

hands off, he


----------



## skullboy

grabbed scooby and


----------



## Koumajutsu

the box of


----------



## skullboy

condoms and started


----------



## Fangs

down the street.


----------



## dynoflyer

seeking the cheerleader.


----------



## Fangs

She had tripped


----------



## dynoflyer

after taking some


----------



## Fangs

pills she thought


----------



## Johnny Thunder

made her smaller


----------



## Fangs

only they made


----------



## Nefarious1

bigger than a


----------



## dynoflyer

hookah smoking caterpillar


----------



## Nefarious1

. For some this


----------



## skullboy

might be a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drawback, but to Skullboy,


----------



## Nefarious1

he found it


----------



## skullboy

most pleasant.Digging


----------



## dynoflyer

the vibe, he


----------



## skullboy

danced like elfie.


----------



## Nefarious1

Without any worries


----------



## skullboy

he stripped off


----------



## Nefarious1

his striped tights.


----------



## dynoflyer

Soon it was


----------



## Nefarious1

naked pole dancing


----------



## dynoflyer

to the soundtrack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Charlie Brown Christmas."


----------



## dynoflyer

He invited the


----------



## skullboy

HF crew to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

join him, but


----------



## Johnny Thunder

they all died.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Behold, a Halloween


----------



## dynoflyer

hosted by ghosts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and evil trolls


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

who entertain the


----------



## skullboy

masses by drinking


----------



## dynoflyer

blood from chilled


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

boys and girls


----------



## dynoflyer

served in moldy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

martini glasses with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pink umbrellas twirling


----------



## Johnny Thunder

their oiled moustaches.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Days passed, as


----------



## scareme

I thought about


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the Necronomicon and


----------



## morgan8586

the pink bearded


----------



## scareme

troll that lived


----------



## morgan8586

in JT's basement


----------



## scareme

under his mom's


----------



## morgan8586

bed across the


----------



## scareme

hall from an


----------



## morgan8586

antique collection of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

General Motors engines


----------



## morgan8586

that were made


----------



## Johnny Thunder

from Morgan's skin


----------



## morgan8586

and JT"S bellyfat


----------



## Fangs

came a new


----------



## scareme

and really ugly


----------



## slimy

transvestite hooker possum.


----------



## gypsichic

"Holy ****!" said


----------



## slimy

the gardener. "That


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is truly wicked!"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This calls for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a tea party.


----------



## Fangs

And with that


----------



## slimy

he poured the


----------



## Fangs

foul smelling patron


----------



## Sickie Ickie

a toxic drink.


----------



## Fangs

"Blech, Are you


----------



## slimy

as big of


----------



## Sickie Ickie

a dork as


----------



## slimy

the bartender said


----------



## gypsichic

He start shaking


----------



## Sickie Ickie

pulled out his


----------



## HalloweenRick

lucky fishing pole.


----------



## Spookkid

and stuck it


----------



## slimy

where the sun


----------



## Sickie Ickie

burned a hole


----------



## slimy

in the back


----------



## Sickie Ickie

of an ugly


----------



## dynoflyer

dog barking at


----------



## Ghostess

the bearded lady


----------



## skullboy

who's ass smelled


----------



## Ghostess

like tartar sauce


----------



## dynoflyer

. Sensing nearby fish


----------



## slimy

she stealthily climbed


----------



## dynoflyer

into her wetsuit


----------



## Wyatt Furr

from "Victoria's Secret".


----------



## slimy

"It's too tight,"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

but just right


----------



## Ghostess

for the night


----------



## morgan8586

of swimming with


----------



## dynoflyer

the full moon


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wet t-shirts are


----------



## Wildomar

always acceptable if


----------



## Sickie Ickie

they're transparent enough


----------



## slimy

and worn by


----------



## Fangs

the girl next


----------



## morgan8586

door, who reminds


----------



## Fangs

me of what


----------



## morgan8586

happens when you


----------



## Fangs

buy things from


----------



## morgan8586

the back of


----------



## Fangs

an abandoned warehouse


----------



## morgan8586

in the wrong


----------



## Fangs

part of town


----------



## morgan8586

where bad things


----------



## Fangs

happen every second


----------



## morgan8586

of every minute


----------



## Fangs

of every hour


----------



## morgan8586

of every day


----------



## Fangs

of every week


----------



## morgan8586

of every month


----------



## Fangs

of every year


----------



## morgan8586

of every decade


----------



## Fangs

. Looking into the


----------



## morgan8586

neighbors window she


----------



## Fangs

gasped with delight


----------



## morgan8586

at the sight


----------



## Fangs

of his enormous


----------



## morgan8586

hands and feet


----------



## Fangs

as he sat


----------



## morgan8586

at his computer


----------



## Fangs

thinking of what


----------



## morgan8586

would happen if


----------



## Fangs

he let her


----------



## morgan8586

into his heart


----------



## Fangs

"would she hurt


----------



## morgan8586

him again?" The


----------



## Fangs

lady knew she


----------



## morgan8586

could break his


----------



## Fangs

heart and hers


----------



## morgan8586

forever, never to


----------



## Fangs

have the chance


----------



## morgan8586

at true love.


----------



## Fangs

Is he toying


----------



## Fangs

with her heart


----------



## morgan8586

with the affections


----------



## Fangs

she wonders quietly


----------



## morgan8586

.What to do


----------



## Fangs

should she give


----------



## Fangs

in to him


----------



## Fangs

or run away?


----------



## morgan8586

This is a


----------



## Fangs

complicated thing that


----------



## morgan8586

must be treated


----------



## Fangs

with respect, kindness


----------



## Fangs

and lasting friendship


----------



## morgan8586

friends forever.Amen


----------



## Fangs

he thought as


----------



## morgan8586

said good night


----------



## Fangs

and she became


----------



## Fangs

sad to see


----------



## Fangs

him leave her


----------



## morgan8586

Time to go


----------



## Fangs

no other choice


----------



## morgan8586

the clock has


----------



## Fangs

run out of


----------



## morgan8586

time. The end.


----------



## Fangs

Good nite dear


----------



## Fangs

friend she thought


----------



## Death's Door

as she was


----------



## dynoflyer

lifted off her


----------



## Nefarious1

high and mighty


----------



## morgan8586

throne of skulls


----------



## Wildomar

and felt lighter


----------



## dynoflyer

after taking a


----------



## Death's Door

liquid exlax and


----------



## Wildomar

softly cooing at


----------



## dynoflyer

her mate whispering, "


----------



## Ghostess

Can you hear


----------



## Wildomar

the dwarfs in


----------



## skullboy

my special spot?"


----------



## Ghostess

"Why yes, I


----------



## skullboy

love that way


----------



## Wildomar

the gentle sound


----------



## skullboy

makes me sleep"


----------



## dynoflyer

But the big


----------



## skullboy

hambone always makes


----------



## dynoflyer

my fingers greasy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

when it's wet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Suddenly, skeleton cowboys


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with guns blazing,


----------



## Fangs

broke into thier


----------



## morgan8586

love chamber and


----------



## Fangs

screamed at the


----------



## morgan8586

two fools sitting


----------



## Fangs

in the corner


----------



## morgan8586

playing thier favorite


----------



## Fangs

video of ladies


----------



## morgan8586

gone wild in


----------



## Fangs

every room of


----------



## morgan8586

the love boat


----------



## Fangs

that was actually


----------



## morgan8586

a broken down


----------



## Fangs

set from another


----------



## morgan8586

80's tv sitcom


----------



## Fangs

The Adams Family.


----------



## morgan8586

Starring in alphabetical


----------



## Fangs

order and according


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the small closet


----------



## dynoflyer

sign, it was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to be dark


----------



## dynoflyer

enough to see


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the green toenail


----------



## dynoflyer

floating on top


----------



## slimy

of the purple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

colored soup bowl.


----------



## dynoflyer

Suddenly, a mouse


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with three legs


----------



## dynoflyer

started to morph


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

before JT eyes


----------



## dynoflyer

could focus it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ran up his


----------



## dynoflyer

sleeve only to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stop and stare


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

at two large


----------



## Ghostess

beef nuggets and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, well where do you go from here?

cheese fries on


----------



## Ghostess

Whoa whoa... I did not post anything about beef nuggets!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You did my dear...
but to keep the story going.....

a silver plater


----------



## Sickie Ickie

with hair around


----------



## morgan8586

the bone handles


----------



## dynoflyer

. Still hot from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

drinking all night


----------



## Ms. Wicked

it was decided


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

long before the


----------



## Ms. Wicked

apocolypse came that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked flew


----------



## dynoflyer

under the radar


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on here Broom (uh oh)


----------



## dynoflyer

ducking UFO's while


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cackling and chanting


----------



## dynoflyer

'clearance request, O'Hare'


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dynoflier, the controller


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

easly postioned the


----------



## dynoflyer

broom mounted pilot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

along side of


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

something unknown to


----------



## dynoflyer

Glinda, but her


----------



## slimy

broom had other


----------



## Sickie Ickie

plans in mind.


----------



## Koumajutsu

With a flash


----------



## slimy

the broom lunged


----------



## Sickie Ickie

for the jugular


----------



## dynoflyer

which was protected


----------



## slimy

by the corrugated


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cardboard skull in


----------



## Nefarious1

his back pocket.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

His first reaction


----------



## Ghostess

was to jump


----------



## slimy

from the airborne


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cockroach into the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

little old lady's


----------



## Sickie Ickie

waterbed and curl


----------



## Nefarious1

into the fetal


----------



## Sickie Ickie

position between her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two big toes


----------



## dynoflyer

. Smelling something foul


----------



## Death's Door

and knowing that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

toejam tastes like


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sour apple jelly,


----------



## Fangs

made her squeal


----------



## Wyatt Furr

like a pig.


----------



## slimy

"Oink!" She gleefully


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

expressed, while sipping


----------



## Ghostess

castor oil and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

firing up her


----------



## Ghostess

blow torch with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two matches and


----------



## Ghostess

a handful of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lighter fluid. When


----------



## Ghostess

suddenly a sound


----------



## Death's Door

that can be


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heard world wide


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Buurrrrpppp,cough,gasp"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and a fart


----------



## Death's Door

which smelled to


----------



## scareme

everyone around like


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old egg salad.


----------



## turtle2778

She turned and


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sexilly whispered, "I


----------



## slimy

can't believe that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you would make


----------



## slimy

me pay for


----------



## Death's Door

for that meal


----------



## Johnny Thunder

."

Zombies attacked and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stumbled across the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bar, tinkling all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the way from


----------



## scareme

one side to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the other. Thor


----------



## scareme

was upset about


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

about the tinkle


----------



## scareme

all over the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bar top, in


----------



## scareme

a pattern that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scream and yell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Odin Was Here*


----------



## scareme

. I just shook


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and shouted "Hail


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the Chief".


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Or maybe sleet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

or cats and


----------



## slimy

and the fact


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of this scary


----------



## Ghostess

moment of pleasure


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Loki appeared with


----------



## morgan8586

Thor and they


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sang a duet


----------



## morgan8586

about mead and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

tales of Asgard.


----------



## morgan8586

Wenches bearing more


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grog and meat


----------



## Death's Door

danced wildly as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

many did in


----------



## dynoflyer

pursuit of pleasure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## dynoflyer

Loki's Longhouse Tavern


----------



## Death's Door

the atmosphere was


----------



## dynoflyer

smoke filled, dark


----------



## scareme

,stinky and crowded.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just the kind


----------



## dynoflyer

of haunt that


----------



## Ghostess

Regis Philbin would


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

run into the


----------



## dynoflyer

minute he gets


----------



## scareme

a madman to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

kidnap Kelly Ripa


----------



## Fangs

and take her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

down to the


----------



## dynoflyer

shrinkwrap machine where


----------



## Ghostess

they put huge


----------



## Sickie Ickie

buckies on her


----------



## dynoflyer

feet and nearly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

let the items


----------



## slimy

rattle around as


----------



## Sickie Ickie

her brain slowly


----------



## Ghostess

melted into a


----------



## Sickie Ickie

pool of gooey


----------



## Ghostess

greenish-grey gelatinous


----------



## Sickie Ickie

icky stinky flatuous


----------



## Ghostess

disgusting hideous gnarly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

bubbly smokey shimmery


----------



## Ghostess

stuff, then hardened


----------



## dynoflyer

into a diamond.


----------



## Ghostess

Regis found out


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what had happened


----------



## Ghostess

and called upon


----------



## dynoflyer

Tinkerbell to bring


----------



## Ghostess

some magical fairy


----------



## dynoflyer

dust in her


----------



## Ghostess

tiny woolen bag


----------



## dynoflyer

from Prada that


----------



## Spooklights

so that the


----------



## dynoflyer

syntax was correct


----------



## slimy

. The syntax then


----------



## dynoflyer

attacked the cheerleader


----------



## turtle2778

and ate her


----------



## Death's Door

pompoms along with


----------



## dynoflyer

her English homework


----------



## slimy

. The syntax moved


----------



## dynoflyer

to Oklahoma with


----------



## scareme

the right wing


----------



## dynoflyer

snowplow operator with


----------



## scareme

a bad southern


----------



## dynoflyer

aim who drove


----------



## scareme

on the wrong


----------



## dynoflyer

side of the


----------



## Death's Door

sidewalk and had


----------



## slimy

a shaky left


----------



## Death's Door

hand that constantly


----------



## dynoflyer

saluted. His other


----------



## Death's Door

hand kept giving


----------



## dynoflyer

the cheerleader a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bloody nose.Meanwhile,


----------



## slimy

back at the


----------



## Ghostess

Okeedokee Corral, the


----------



## dynoflyer

sheriff's posse gathered


----------



## Ghostess

their potato guns


----------



## Death's Door

and started to


----------



## dynoflyer

make hashbrowns with


----------



## Fangs

the rotten leftovers


----------



## Ghostess

and some lint.


----------



## HalloweenRick

The sheriff said,"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## slimy

". "You always make


----------



## dynoflyer

us slimy eggs


----------



## Ghostess

, burnt beef nuggets,


----------



## slimy

and toenail flavored


----------



## Ghostess

jelly; this time


----------



## Death's Door

whip up some


----------



## turtle2778

Pancakes..you freaking


----------



## Ghostess

flatulent toilet tongue!"


----------



## Death's Door

After spewing insults


----------



## dynoflyer

and barfing breakfast


----------



## Ghostess

all over the


----------



## dynoflyer

toilet tongued Sheriff


----------



## slimy

, the syntax then


----------



## dynoflyer

began searching for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Waldo.The Sheriff,


----------



## HalloweenRick

Elfaba's cousin, remarked


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"What in the


----------



## Ghostess

dang tarnation is


----------



## dynoflyer

Elfaba's cheerleader cousin


----------



## Ghostess

doing wearing that


----------



## Death's Door

pink and blue


----------



## Ghostess

feather boa from


----------



## Death's Door

FE's closet that


----------



## Ghostess

Skullboy stole while


----------



## Death's Door

doing a panty


----------



## Ghostess

raid in FE's


----------



## Death's Door

house. Apparently he


----------



## Ghostess

has a fetish


----------



## Death's Door

and knew FE


----------



## Ghostess

has plenty of


----------



## dynoflyer

patience. Suddenly, he


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Had A Thought.


----------



## dynoflyer

Which gave him


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

an awesome idea!


----------



## slimy

"I'll sell FE's


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

old book of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Crossdressing For Dummies".


----------



## Ghostess

The book was


----------



## dynoflyer

committed to memory


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

so he didn't


----------



## dynoflyer

need it anymore.


----------



## Ghostess

He longed for


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

the darkness of


----------



## Ghostess

the bat cave


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

where he could


----------



## Ghostess

wear his pink


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

warm fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Ghostess

But alas, he


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

he was caught


----------



## dynoflyer

by the cheerleader


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

with a whip


----------



## Ghostess

and a compass


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

running away from


----------



## dynoflyer

due South but


----------



## Ghostess

silly string covered


----------



## dynoflyer

the cave exit


----------



## Ghostess

so he couldn't


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

escape the cheerleader


----------



## turtle2778

with the whip


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Meanwhile,Heather Locklear,


----------



## Ghostess

having failed miserably


----------



## dynoflyer

at scrabble decided


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to try acting.


----------



## Ghostess

Unfortunately, her shows


----------



## Wyatt Furr

did not showcase


----------



## Ghostess

for very long


----------



## Wyatt Furr

her enormous "talents".


----------



## Ghostess

Then Ren, Stimpy,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and David Hasselholf,


----------



## Ghostess

with his hairy


----------



## dynoflyer

palms, began singing


----------



## Ghostess

"I feel pretty"


----------



## dynoflyer

, "Oh so pretty"


----------



## Ghostess

, and dancing with


----------



## dynoflyer

his anger management


----------



## slimy

teacher's pet iguana


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Hamlet". The director,


----------



## dynoflyer

Syntax the recluse,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and his assistant,


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

began twirling about


----------



## dynoflyer

the cave singing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Viva Las Vegas".


----------



## slimy

Suddenly they heard


----------



## morgan8586

Elvis & James Brown


----------



## slimy

crawling from the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

back of the


----------



## dynoflyer

morgue freezer with


----------



## Ghostess

some Nutty Buddies


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and banana sandwhichs.


----------



## dynoflyer

James, still unburied


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

tried to find


----------



## Ghostess

his wiffle balls


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

so he could


----------



## roadkill

pick them up


----------



## HalloweenRick

and play a


----------



## slimy

tune on them.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Before he got


----------



## Ghostess

finished bathing his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pet porcupine, Stickers,


----------



## HalloweenRick

he remembered that


----------



## slimy

Stickers had already


----------



## Wyatt Furr

had a bath.


----------



## Ghostess

Meanwhile, Jerry Springer


----------



## turtle2778

a young woman


----------



## Ghostess

,and an armadillo


----------



## turtle2778

walked onstage to


----------



## slimy

dance with Stickers.


----------



## Ghostess

Sadly, Stickers killed


----------



## Death's Door

a spectator with


----------



## Ghostess

quills dipped in


----------



## Death's Door

arsenic and blood


----------



## Ghostess

from a wallaby.


----------



## dynoflyer

The laughing armadillo


----------



## Death's Door

was watching as


----------



## Ghostess

a midget named


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Baby Dew Dee


----------



## slimy

giggled merrily while


----------



## Ghostess

taking off his


----------



## dynoflyer

motorcycle helmet and


----------



## Ghostess

chartreuse leather chaps.


----------



## dynoflyer

With tattoos showing


----------



## Ghostess

and piercings glinting


----------



## dynoflyer

Baby Dew Dee


----------



## Ghostess

wanted to eat


----------



## dynoflyer

enough Twinkies to


----------



## Ghostess

cause his stomach


----------



## dynoflyer

, like Tom Cruises',


----------



## Ghostess

to expand into


----------



## dynoflyer

a lightbulb shape.


----------



## Ghostess

Then the crazed


----------



## dynoflyer

one, Syntax, leaped


----------



## Ghostess

over a building


----------



## turtle2778

in a single


----------



## dynoflyer

bound, revealing his


----------



## HalloweenRick

large pair of


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

hairy scarred buttocks.


----------



## HalloweenRick

The left cheek


----------



## Wyatt Furr

tattooed with a


----------



## dynoflyer

Chinese character representing


----------



## Ghostess

emotional imbalance was


----------



## HalloweenRick

displayed prominently near


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his butt crack.


----------



## Fangs

Seeing that he


----------



## Ghostess

was hooked on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the stair rail


----------



## Ghostess

, he couldn't get


----------



## dynoflyer

at the splinter


----------



## Ghostess

lodged in his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

left elbow.Unfortunetly,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

his fangs started


----------



## Ghostess

to ache when


----------



## dynoflyer

he stopped brushing.


----------



## Ghostess

Freddy Fender came


----------



## Death's Door

with his guitar


----------



## dynoflyer

case loaded with


----------



## Ghostess

bubble gum and


----------



## slimy

Stickers poisoned quills.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

He gave them


----------



## turtle2778

all a piece


----------



## Ghostess

of FE's cheesecake


----------



## Death's Door

and a seared


----------



## Ghostess

cow flesh with


----------



## dynoflyer

blood red chianti


----------



## Sickie Ickie

type "O" naturally


----------



## Ghostess

and fava beans.


----------



## Death's Door

After they purged


----------



## Ghostess

their sins and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulled D's finger


----------



## Ghostess

, they stole FE's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yummy cheese cake


----------



## Ghostess

and then vomited


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from the cloud


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

floating around D....


----------



## Death's Door

They were surprised


----------



## Ghostess

at how gnarly


----------



## Death's Door

her fart can


----------



## Ghostess

get after eating


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Everyone was scared


----------



## Ghostess

of FE's boa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,so as they


----------



## Ghostess

ripped it apart


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

watching FE dance


----------



## Ghostess

and shuddering at


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the moment when


----------



## Ghostess

FE stripped. Horrifed,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but still amazed


----------



## dynoflyer

at the sight


----------



## Ghostess

of his white


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pimpled ass swinging


----------



## dynoflyer

high above his


----------



## Ghostess

knobby bulbous knees.


----------



## dynoflyer

An entertaining, frightening


----------



## Ghostess

freak with big


----------



## dynoflyer

headlights like ghostess'


----------



## Ghostess

, legs like dynoflyers',


----------



## dynoflyer

with JT's moves


----------



## Ghostess

and Morg's wit,


----------



## dynoflyer

blending SB's sauce


----------



## slimy

with haunti's tattoo


----------



## ShadyHallows

super stinky socks


----------



## scareme

and an icy


----------



## Wyatt Furr

glare from Furr.


----------



## Fangs

"You wouldn't dare,"


----------



## Bodybagging

Touch my hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while in underwear


----------



## Ghostess

and using Nair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

near open flames


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

or you would


----------



## Ghostess

catch everything on


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

fire in this


----------



## Ghostess

place we call


----------



## dynoflyer

tornado alley, where


----------



## Ghostess

the **** hits


----------



## dynoflyer

Osama Bin Laden


----------



## slimy

right square in


----------



## Ghostess

the groin really


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

causing great pain


----------



## Ghostess

and suffering. Meanwhile,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Flying Nun


----------



## Fangs

in her robe


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of silver polyester


----------



## Fangs

flew thru the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

pouring rain without


----------



## Wyatt Furr

protective ear plugs


----------



## slimy

or any fear


----------



## Ghostess

of dancing pigs


----------



## dynoflyer

seeing her singing


----------



## turtle2778

on her broom


----------



## slimy

was quite the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

musical comedy moment.


----------



## scareme

Not that I


----------



## Wyatt Furr

have any objection


----------



## scareme

to your wearing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of spandex hosiery


----------



## scareme

,but if you


----------



## Wyatt Furr

shop at Sears


----------



## scareme

then you should


----------



## slimy

buy the Craftsman


----------



## HalloweenRick

tool set that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

is on sale.


----------



## scareme

heavy-duty guarantied line


----------



## slimy

toting performance. She


----------



## scareme

picked up the


----------



## Ms. Wicked

biggest one and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

found it too


----------



## gypsichic

heavy to carry


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so, she called


----------



## gypsichic

Super Mod Man


----------



## scareme

to help her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

use this contraption


----------



## scareme

that she had


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have, in the


----------



## scareme

house since before


----------



## Wyatt Furr

last Halloween. Meanwhile,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

a shot rang


----------



## Fangs

out from the


----------



## Fangs

dark side of


----------



## Fangs

the vacant alley


----------



## slimy

and she glanced


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

over the picket


----------



## Bodybagging

Lines she seen


----------



## gypsichic

at a distance


----------



## slimy

and moved toward


----------



## scareme

the light at


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the end of


----------



## scareme

the tunnel. Suddenly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

without control, she


----------



## scareme

pick up the


----------



## turtle2778

shovel and slammed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it onto her


----------



## scareme

boy friend's head


----------



## turtle2778

over and over.


----------



## gypsichic

He bit her


----------



## turtle2778

on the ankle


----------



## scareme

but it didn't


----------



## turtle2778

hurt bad enough


----------



## scareme

to stop her


----------



## gypsichic

. So he grabbed


----------



## turtle2778

a skull head


----------



## scareme

and hit her


----------



## turtle2778

over and over


----------



## gypsichic

until they were


----------



## scareme

both covered in


----------



## turtle2778

each others blood.


----------



## scareme

Looking into each


----------



## turtle2778

others eyes, they


----------



## scareme

laughed, then kissed


----------



## slimy

then started making


----------



## gypsichic

mud pies with


----------



## slimy

imported mud from


----------



## Ghostess

the swamps of


----------



## slimy

exotic foreign localities.


----------



## Ghostess

Esmerelda, the good


----------



## turtle2778

witch from iceland


----------



## scareme

found a magic


----------



## Ghostess

salamander that could


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

spit "meat" nuggets


----------



## Ghostess

and shoot feather


----------



## scareme

blue boas as


----------



## Ghostess

fast as a


----------



## scareme

greased duck in


----------



## HalloweenRick

the opening lap


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in the duck


----------



## HalloweenRick

boat race in


----------



## slimy

the frozen custard


----------



## Wyatt Furr

barrel at Denny's.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But before the


----------



## Ghostess

witch could squeeze


----------



## slimy

the already purple


----------



## Ghostess

neck of FE's


----------



## slimy

newly adopted pet


----------



## skullboy

fire spewed forth


----------



## Death's Door

into her face


----------



## Ghostess

singeing her bushy


----------



## Death's Door

unibrow and nosehairs


----------



## slimy

until they smelled


----------



## turtle2778

like old feet


----------



## Ghostess

with toe jam.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While thinking back


----------



## Ghostess

about the times


----------



## turtle2778

they shared together


----------



## Ghostess

and the places


----------



## turtle2778

they had been.


----------



## Ghostess

FE knew he


----------



## turtle2778

really loved his


----------



## Ghostess

boa and nylons


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but never lost


----------



## Ghostess

his passion for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

green eggs and


----------



## Ghostess

toe jam. So


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess thought she


----------



## Ghostess

was the shiznit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

until the bad


----------



## Ghostess

FE gave her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the stomach flu


----------



## Ghostess

from his cooties


----------



## slimy

that she liked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

better than Halloween.


----------



## Ghostess

Poor Ghostess lay


----------



## slimy

sleepily on her


----------



## skullboy

vomit soaked couch,


----------



## Ghostess

while skullboy ran


----------



## skullboy

and fetched Oprah.


----------



## Ghostess

Oprah brought cookies


----------



## skullboy

which she devoured,


----------



## Ghostess

then cried about


----------



## skullboy

her muffin top.


----------



## Ghostess

FE asked Oprah


----------



## skullboy

if she would


----------



## Ghostess

lend him her


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

TV show for


----------



## Ghostess

his crossdressing idea


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

that he wants


----------



## slimy

to go public


----------



## Ghostess

with on national


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Drag Queen Day".


----------



## Ghostess

Oprah told him


----------



## slimy

not to worry


----------



## Death's Door

she will sponsor


----------



## Ghostess

FE's "Crossdresser's Anonymous"


----------



## skullboy

if he promised


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to wear his


----------



## Ghostess

leather chaps while


----------



## turtle2778

she spanked his


----------



## Ghostess

big pimpled ass


----------



## turtle2778

over and over


----------



## Ghostess

again until he


----------



## Wyatt Furr

screamed like a


----------



## slimy

silly little girl.


----------



## Big Howlin

Without warning Oprah


----------



## slimy

strangled the frightened


----------



## BobC

Book Club People


----------



## Big Howlin

*with her mind*


----------



## slimy

blowing extra powerful


----------



## Ghostess

glowing gamma chunks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of homemade cookies.


----------



## slimy

"Gimme those cookies!"


----------



## Big Howlin

*Yelled Tom Cruise*


----------



## Ghostess

as he jumped


----------



## slimy

all over the


----------



## HalloweenRick

fine leather couch


----------



## slimy

and pounding his


----------



## Ghostess

fists on his


----------



## BobC

Scientology Books that


----------



## roadkill

aspires to reveal


----------



## Big Howlin

that aliens are


----------



## slimy

fond of couches


----------



## Wyatt Furr

made of horsehair.


----------



## slimy

"I'm in LOVE


----------



## BobC

said katie Holmes


----------



## slimy

"with a living


----------



## Ghostess

hot air bag


----------



## Death's Door

who thinks he's


----------



## slimy

being used by


----------



## Ghostess

aliens to save


----------



## BobC

Halloween Prop Builders


----------



## slimy

as well as


----------



## scareme

anyone else who


----------



## BobC

Likes Jelly Beans


----------



## NW Wraith

and ice cream


----------



## scareme

for breakfast. Sadly


----------



## slimy

no one else


----------



## HalloweenRick

can digest such


----------



## BobC

products as these


----------



## Big Howlin

except Oprah who


----------



## Wyatt Furr

has the colon


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of an Amazon.


----------



## Ghostess

After the show,


----------



## Big Howlin

Tom passed out


----------



## slimy

from eating too


----------



## Ghostess

many meat nuggets


----------



## Death's Door

with fiery hot


----------



## BobC

wings with dressing


----------



## Ghostess

and red Twizzlers


----------



## scareme

on top of


----------



## Ghostess

Old Smokey, all


----------



## Big Howlin

covered in acid


----------



## scareme

. No wonder he


----------



## NW Wraith

fell on his


----------



## BobC

ego and started


----------



## scareme

bleeding in places


----------



## Wyatt Furr

unknown to man.


----------



## Big Howlin

Tom Died Horribly


----------



## Ghostess

, thank goodness, and


----------



## turtle2778

was never heard


----------



## BobC

from by sofas


----------



## slimy

or couches, or


----------



## BobC

Celebrity UFO religions


----------



## slimy

again. However the


----------



## Ghostess

evil genius monkeys


----------



## skullboy

made a magic


----------



## Big Howlin

stinky spunk jar


----------



## slimy

that had special


----------



## scareme

powers to change


----------



## Ghostess

men into women


----------



## Big Howlin

Thats when Cheetahclub


----------



## Ghostess

, with his silky


----------



## scareme

black hair, touched


----------



## Ghostess

FE's blue boa


----------



## scareme

and wrapped it


----------



## Ghostess

ever so gently


----------



## scareme

around the neck


----------



## Ghostess

of his llama


----------



## scareme

he calls Frisky


----------



## Ghostess

Doodle-Pants, and


----------



## Big Howlin

then Cheetah stroked


----------



## scareme

the mad beast


----------



## Ghostess

very quickly and


----------



## scareme

then choked the


----------



## Ghostess

spit out of


----------



## scareme

the little dickens.


----------



## Big Howlin

another kinda beast


----------



## Ghostess

was waiting patiently


----------



## Big Howlin

behind FEs pants


----------



## Ghostess

with a long


----------



## scareme

pointed sword, waiting


----------



## Big Howlin

for striking time.


----------



## scareme

Suddenly without warning


----------



## Ghostess

SkullBoy rushed in


----------



## scareme

from out of


----------



## Ghostess

the kitchen with


----------



## scareme

a butcher knife


----------



## Big Howlin

n'cut the cheese


----------



## Ghostess

while drinking beer.


----------



## Big Howlin

"What a turn-on


----------



## Ghostess

," said Scareme, "but


----------



## Big Howlin

I just finished."


----------



## Ghostess

Poor Skullboy started


----------



## scareme

to turn towards


----------



## Big Howlin

Scaremes naked chest


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with sweaty palms


----------



## scareme

, when the alien


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with four eyes


----------



## scareme

burst out of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his flying dishwasher.


----------



## Big Howlin

"A Flying Dishwasher!"


----------



## slimy

cried the hapless


----------



## Big Howlin

scareme. Thats when


----------



## BobC

The Stove Stepped


----------



## scareme

in and started


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to warm up.


----------



## Ghostess

The dish ran


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

up Ghostess's leg


----------



## Ghostess

, which was a


----------



## Ghostess

very short trip,


----------



## slimy

and into her


----------



## Ghostess

camo pants pocket


----------



## Koumajutsu

with some gummybears


----------



## Ghostess

and Milk Duds


----------



## Big Howlin

which tickled her


----------



## Ghostess

tush and made


----------



## Big Howlin

her get undressed


----------



## Ghostess

faster than Tequila


----------



## slimy

." I can't believe


----------



## Ghostess

how warm those


----------



## BobC

Melted Chocolate Candies


----------



## Ghostess

felt against my


----------



## scareme

lilly white skin,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and flannel boxers.


----------



## scareme

"Did you hear


----------



## Big Howlin

how hot she


----------



## slimy

must be to


----------



## Big Howlin

dance like a


----------



## BobC

stripper with the


----------



## scareme

pole and boa


----------



## slimy

wrapped around her


----------



## scareme

body, knife tucked


----------



## slimy

strategically in her


----------



## scareme

chest, blood oozing


----------



## BobC

Down Her Breasts


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of chicken. Suddenly,


----------



## slimy

her head popped


----------



## skullboy

off and Satan


----------



## scareme

screamed I love


----------



## skullboy

Peter Pan Peanut


----------



## Ghostess

Bacteria on toast!!"


----------



## skullboy

They all puked


----------



## Ghostess

in their hands


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,which was messy.


----------



## Big Howlin

but very sexy


----------



## Lilly

in a twisted,


----------



## scareme

ugly, inbred sort


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of way.Suddenly,


----------



## BobC

Music Played In


----------



## Big Howlin

my under pants


----------



## BobC

It Felt Good


----------



## Ghostess

, kinda like when


----------



## scareme

you were little


----------



## Big Howlin

and daddy would


----------



## scareme

chain monsters to


----------



## slimy

your fingernails with


----------



## BobC

Love And Respect


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and a little


----------



## Big Howlin

tenderness. Wyatt Furr


----------



## Wyatt Furr

tipped his hat,


----------



## scareme

then pulled out


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his six-shooter


----------



## slimy

and started slinging


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and singing, while


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Drilling The Holes


----------



## scareme

in tiny little


----------



## Wyatt Furr

harmonicas. Deputy Scareme,


----------



## BobC

Dressed As Oj


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and driving a


----------



## slimy

white bucking bronco


----------



## scareme

drove wildly through


----------



## BobC

The Night To


----------



## skullboy

"The Happy Palace"


----------



## gypsichic

where they intended


----------



## Spookkid

to lick the


----------



## gypsichic

whip cream off


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of several milkshakes.


----------



## BobC

Until they puked


----------



## slimy

big slimy chunks


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Of Cherries With


----------



## scareme

pea filling centers


----------



## Spooklights

onto the floor.


----------



## scareme

"Now look at


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the giant mess


----------



## skullboy

you have made!


----------



## slimy

"Quickly, grab some


----------



## scareme

cute pupies and


----------



## skullboy

one dead crow,


----------



## slimy

stir them together


----------



## skullboy

and blend with


----------



## BobC

Tom Jones for


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

a wonderful night


----------



## Big Howlin

Cheetah the Sexbeast


----------



## scareme

and his mother


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Anna Nicole Smith,


----------



## BobC

who also loved


----------



## Death's Door

everyone in town


----------



## Big Howlin

except Cheetah Sexbeast


----------



## Ghostess

because he is


----------



## skullboy

too sexy for


----------



## Ghostess

his shirt, too


----------



## skullboy

sexy for his


----------



## Ghostess

shirt, so sexy


----------



## skullboy

it hurts.He


----------



## Ghostess

flew over the


----------



## skullboy

monkey headed man


----------



## Ghostess

and landed on


----------



## skullboy

the pile of


----------



## Ghostess

warm, wet ca-ca


----------



## skullboy

.He screamed "Yuck


----------



## Ghostess

, that's some nasty


----------



## skullboy

stuff you made


----------



## Ghostess

there, Count Chocula!"


----------



## skullboy

Maybe some veggies


----------



## Ghostess

would help with


----------



## skullboy

the output of


----------



## Ghostess

those hard lumps


----------



## skullboy

in your stool.


----------



## Ghostess

Then a goat


----------



## skullboy

ate everyones coat


----------



## Ghostess

while dancing to


----------



## scareme

Beer Barrel Polka


----------



## skullboy

and feeling gay!


----------



## scareme

Now we can


----------



## skullboy

remove the secret


----------



## scareme

from the chest


----------



## skullboy

of that stripper.


----------



## scareme

"Your mind is


----------



## skullboy

slightly off kilter"


----------



## scareme

screamed the rabid


----------



## skullboy

two-headed melon!


----------



## scareme

"And now I'm


----------



## skullboy

going to eat


----------



## scareme

every lawyer who


----------



## skullboy

likes skullboy.He


----------



## scareme

must be stabbed


----------



## skullboy

until dead,then


----------



## slightlymad

chopped up into


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

chicken McNuggets and


----------



## Ghostess

served hot with


----------



## Big Howlin

sauce and fries


----------



## skullboy

The children loved


----------



## Big Howlin

skullboys hairy chest


----------



## Ghostess

and the way


----------



## skullboy

spanked them with


----------



## Ghostess

his long hard


----------



## Big Howlin

hot wet throbbing (get out of that one lol)


----------



## Ghostess

giant steamed earthworms


----------



## skullboy

covered in slime.


----------



## Big Howlin

(nice)
Suddenly erecting from


----------



## skullboy

the ashes,a


----------



## Big Howlin

long pulsating pink


----------



## slightlymad

zombie nawed brains


----------



## Wyatt Furr

spoke in Yiddish.


----------



## skullboy

Confused by this


----------



## Big Howlin

soft furry flesh


----------



## skullboy

he began to


----------



## Big Howlin

touch himself with


----------



## skullboy

an electric cattle


----------



## Big Howlin

rod. "Oh BABY!"


----------



## skullboy

He screamed as


----------



## Death's Door

he placed it


----------



## skullboy

on JT's thigh


----------



## scareme

unused, like Cheetahs


----------



## Wyatt Furr

brain. JT laughed,


----------



## Fangs

and then cried


----------



## Big Howlin

and Cheetah rejoiced


----------



## Fangs

because he was


----------



## scareme

not the only


----------



## Ghostess

man with pink


----------



## Big Howlin

snakes in his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

strechy pants. Later,


----------



## slimy

Ghostess tried to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sell Tupperware online


----------



## Fangs

only to find


----------



## morgan8586

someone had beat


----------



## Fangs

her Tupperware into


----------



## morgan8586

small pieces resembling


----------



## Fangs

hundreds of little


----------



## Big Howlin

pink snakes like


----------



## Fangs

the ones your


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Walmart boxers. Alarmed,


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

only to find


----------



## Ghostess

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## Big Howlin

rippin' a stinkle


----------



## Ghostess

'n'takin' a tinkle


----------



## Big Howlin

with mini van-winkle


----------



## slimy

and Kristopher Kringle.


----------



## Ghostess

FE saw this


----------



## Death's Door

and decided to


----------



## Fangs

give away his


----------



## Ghostess

favorite blue boa


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the VanWinkle's


----------



## Ghostess

best buddy Wyatt.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Speechless with amazement,


----------



## skullboy

he cried and


----------



## Big Howlin

whispered sweet nothings


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to saloon girls


----------



## Fangs

at the Furr


----------



## Fangs

Fan Club meeting :devil:


----------



## Fangs

where Fangs was


----------



## Fangs

the president. She


----------



## Ghostess

got so excited


----------



## Fangs

when he walked


----------



## Big Howlin

naked around the


----------



## Ghostess

ring of posies.


----------



## Big Howlin

Ghostess suddenly got


----------



## Ghostess

really woozie from


----------



## Big Howlin

tanning for over


----------



## Ghostess

8 hours in


----------



## scareme

nothig but a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dental floss bikini.


----------



## scareme

Now that is


----------



## Wyatt Furr

one hot mama


----------



## Big Howlin

that I would


----------



## Death's Door

make dinner for


----------



## slimy

using only my


----------



## Ghostess

trusty wooden spatula


----------



## skullboy

.I know she


----------



## Fangs

would enjoy every


----------



## slimy

tasty morsel that


----------



## Fangs

I put in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

my Armadillo Pie.


----------



## slightlymad

Now what should


----------



## slimy

we have for


----------



## skullboy

breakfast,maybe we


----------



## slightlymad

could have green


----------



## skullboy

ham and beans.


----------



## Ghostess

Of course, breakfast


----------



## Lauriebeast

would taste better


----------



## Big Howlin

on your naked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

flying babies dinnerware.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

While eating, you


----------



## slimy

stab vigorously at


----------



## Ghostess

the peas on


----------



## Big Howlin

a camels hairy


----------



## Ghostess

upper lip. Suddenly


----------



## Lauriebeast

the doorbell rings


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and to my


----------



## Ghostess

wild imagination, it


----------



## Wyatt Furr

was Blackbeards Ghost.


----------



## Big Howlin

The best disney


----------



## Wyatt Furr

movie since "Pollyanna".


----------



## Lauriebeast

The ghost says


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Walk the plank"


----------



## Fangs

and he does


----------



## Ghostess

but once he


----------



## Lauriebeast

reaches the end


----------



## slimy

, he turns and


----------



## Death's Door

flips the bird


----------



## slimy

. The bird then


----------



## Death's Door

craps on his


----------



## Ghostess

nifty pirate hat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thinking this was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a bad omen,


----------



## slimy

the captain pulled


----------



## turtle2778

out his knife


----------



## Ghostess

and stabbed himself


----------



## Death's Door

which left a


----------



## Ghostess

pool of blood


----------



## Death's Door

on his shoe


----------



## turtle2778

He tried to


----------



## slimy

clean the mess


----------



## Big Howlin

with his tounge


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of a whale.


----------



## turtle2778

The man started


----------



## slimy

scrubbing and scouring


----------



## Lauriebeast

to no avail


----------



## scareme

,the blood stained


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ralph Lauren knockoff


----------



## Spooklights

was completely ruined.


----------



## scareme

Now he has


----------



## slimy

noone to cry


----------



## Lauriebeast

with him over


----------



## scareme

the evil child


----------



## dflowers2

who was lost


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the woods.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Before anyone could


----------



## skullboy

notice JT offered


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to make cookies


----------



## slimy

, made from real


----------



## skullboy

liver and fish.


----------



## Ghostess

Meanwhile, Skullboy stalked


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

around in an


----------



## scareme

buttugly three piece


----------



## skullboy

duct tape suit.


----------



## scareme

"Don't I look


----------



## Wyatt Furr

like Britney Spears


----------



## Ghostess

when she still


----------



## scareme

had half a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

brain? Fox News


----------



## scareme

wrongly reported that


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

her new boobies


----------



## scareme

were made of


----------



## skullboy

the hair she


----------



## slimy

harvested from the


----------



## scareme

head shaving incindent.


----------



## turtle2778

Finally the woman


----------



## Wyatt Furr

drew a bullseye


----------



## scareme

on the clown


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

circling his big


----------



## scareme

red honking nose


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Then she swiftly


----------



## Spooklights

ran away and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bought a pie


----------



## slightlymad

to throw at


----------



## slimy

FE, who was


----------



## skullboy

dancing in the


----------



## Death's Door

dark with his


----------



## Lilly

purple boa on


----------



## skullboy

.Lilly offered to


----------



## scareme

help him adjust


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his fake boobs


----------



## Spooklights

but he said


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Leggo my Eggos"


----------



## scareme

and turned towards


----------



## slightlymad

to see falling


----------



## scareme

stars from the


----------



## Death's Door

sky. While gazing


----------



## scareme

wildly upon his


----------



## Lilly

reflection in the


----------



## scareme

murky water of


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

the green swamp


----------



## slightlymad

when suddenly a


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

big black burly


----------



## scareme

orge lumbered out


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

into the dark


----------



## scareme

forrest of lost


----------



## Ghostess

souls and roared


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who dare goes


----------



## Spooklights

into my domain?"


----------



## Koumajutsu

"Ninjas in thongs!"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

shouted ,Jackie Chan.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

lets team up


----------



## scareme

and kick some


----------



## Lauriebeast

itty bitty stones


----------



## scareme

into the biggest


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pile of rocks


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you've ever seen


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Then We'll Start


----------



## Sickie Ickie

making whoopie when


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

the rocks start


----------



## slightlymad

to crumble and


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

fall on top


----------



## scareme

of the bus


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of zombie cheerleaders.


----------



## scareme

"Now that was


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

a trip from


----------



## BobC

Heaven" The Zombies


----------



## scareme

cheered in unison.


----------



## Spooklights

Are we there


----------



## Wyatt Furr

yet?,they screeched.


----------



## scareme

The full moon


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bathed the forest


----------



## Spooklights

with an eerie


----------



## scareme

light showing every


----------



## Ms. Wicked

ounce of happiness


----------



## skullboy

cause her braces


----------



## scareme

just came off.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Smiling, Ms. Wicked,


----------



## Fangs

happily adorned herself


----------



## scareme

with a little


----------



## Spooklights

bikini and a


----------



## scareme

bottle of wine


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Raising her glass,


----------



## slimy

she poured out


----------



## scareme

two glasses for


----------



## slimy

new post whores.


----------



## Death's Door

After many hours


----------



## slimy

of posting away


----------



## turtle2778

she finally got


----------



## scareme

close to the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

magical special place


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that everyone strives


----------



## slimy

to find before


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

the last dawn


----------



## scareme

takes them away.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Suddenly a strange


----------



## Spooklights

man in a


----------



## scareme

brown werewolf coat


----------



## Dr Morbius

Knocked the wineglass


----------



## scareme

off the table


----------



## Wyatt Furr

spilling it everywere.


----------



## Death's Door

Looking to see


----------



## Ghostess

if anyone was


----------



## Spooklights

if she had


----------



## scareme

left behind anyone


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the elevator.


----------



## scareme

The door closed


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with a bang


----------



## Spooklights

and then the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

desk clerk screamed


----------



## scareme

a blood curding


----------



## slimy

version of the


----------



## scareme

"Friends" theme song.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just then,Cher


----------



## scareme

holding an ax,


----------



## Death's Door

and lip syncing


----------



## slimy

to Vanilla Ice


----------



## Death's Door

who was stroking


----------



## scareme

a wild puma


----------



## BobC

Farted Very Loudly


----------



## Lilly

the cat sniffed


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and ran amuk.


----------



## slimy

"Come back here


----------



## scareme

Slimy yelled to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the sexy Skullboy


----------



## scareme

wearing nothing but


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a banana hammock.


----------



## slimy

"and don't slip


----------



## scareme

and fall on


----------



## slimy

that banana peel


----------



## scareme

covered with jello


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

and whipped cream"


----------



## Lilly

just then a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

carload of Strippers


----------



## scareme

stopped and asked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

which way to


----------



## scareme

Slimy and Skullboy's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Pole Dancin' Palace


----------



## scareme

and house of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pancakes. Slimy waved


----------



## scareme

"Come on in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and drink up."


----------



## scareme

Wanting to be


----------



## Wyatt Furr

close as possible,


----------



## scareme

Slimy snuggled Skullboy


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

while watching TV


----------



## Spooklights

while drinking a


----------



## BobC

Near Beer and


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

eating spicey wings


----------



## scareme

dipped in jelly.


----------



## Ghostess

Skullboy thought he


----------



## BobC

was in heaven.


----------



## slimy

As the music


----------



## BobC

Of Tom Jones


----------



## Death's Door

was playing softly


----------



## scareme

and nearby goats


----------



## Spooklights

sang with the


----------



## BobC

cast of lost


----------



## Wyatt Furr

," Selections from Phantom",


----------



## slimy

although off key,


----------



## Death's Door

Simon Cowell gave


----------



## Ghostess

the thumbs up


----------



## scareme

to the event.


----------



## BobC

Meanwhile back at


----------



## scareme

the ranch, Frankenstein


----------



## slimy

twisted Scareme's arm


----------



## BobC

who laughed and


----------



## slimy

twisted it back.


----------



## Fangs

Only to realize


----------



## scareme

it was broken


----------



## Death's Door

with no doctor


----------



## BobC

Except, House and


----------



## slimy

Doogie Howser MD,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

clean rubber gloves,


----------



## BobC

And toaster ovens


----------



## Dr Morbius

they worked feverishly


----------



## scareme

to reattach the


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

severed limb, but


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to no avail.


----------



## slimy

"Quickly, grab the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

electric staple gun


----------



## Lauriebeast

and Monster Mud


----------



## Wyatt Furr

."We'll build another


----------



## Fangs

demon for the


----------



## scareme

school talent show.


----------



## slimy

This time, it


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wont run amuk


----------



## Fangs

because Furr installed


----------



## scareme

a brand new


----------



## Wyatt Furr

global tracking device


----------



## slimy

behind the devil's


----------



## scareme

long curling tail


----------



## Wyatt Furr

but, beware of


----------



## Fangs

the flames coming


----------



## gypsichic

from his nostrils


----------



## Lauriebeast

When that happens


----------



## slimy

the smoke detector


----------



## turtle2778

starts to scream


----------



## scareme

and little kids


----------



## turtle2778

run around like


----------



## scareme

ants on fire


----------



## turtle2778

Just then the


----------



## scareme

mad doctor grabbed


----------



## turtle2778

the man by


----------



## scareme

his neck and


----------



## slimy

removed scarred tissue


----------



## scareme

to be used


----------



## Death's Door

in the next


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie Ickie film.


----------



## Ghostess

Also starring in


----------



## scareme

the film, Ghostess


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and Drew Carey,


----------



## scareme

as two twisted


----------



## Death's Door

American Idol wannabees


----------



## slimy

that have no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

talent, what so


----------



## turtle2778

ever and should


----------



## Death's Door

stick to making


----------



## turtle2778

cheeseburgers at McDonalds


----------



## slimy

. It was a


----------



## Fangs

bad thing, what


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Simon Cowell did


----------



## Fangs

to make that


----------



## scareme

poor girl cry


----------



## slimy

so hard, she


----------



## Death's Door

she callapsed on


----------



## turtle2778

the stage and


----------



## slimy

began spewing forth


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

a green slimy


----------



## turtle2778

disgusting piece of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

leftover Easter Egg.


----------



## scareme

Slowly she turned


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

and ran toward


----------



## scareme

the bright lights


----------



## slimy

stopping just short


----------



## turtle2778

of the edge


----------



## scareme

of the stage


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

She couldn't believe


----------



## BobC

It Wasn't butter


----------



## turtle2778

She looked up


----------



## Fangs

and saw a


----------



## turtle2778

large blonde vampire


----------



## Wyatt Furr

named,Anita Mann


----------



## Fangs

hovering over her,


----------



## Death's Door

with glowing eyes


----------



## slimy

and razor sharp


----------



## Death's Door

tongue that extended


----------



## scareme

down to the


----------



## slimy

back of her


----------



## scareme

long slim legs


----------



## Wyatt Furr

."That's some tongue",


----------



## scareme

Slimly exclamied, as


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

they jumped rope


----------



## scareme

with said tongue


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

and ate dinner


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the Veranda.


----------



## scareme

The dark cloud


----------



## Lilly

began rumbling and


----------



## turtle2778

they looked up


----------



## BooGirl666

and ran inside


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

before the falling


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rain melted her.


----------



## scareme

It was cold


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the Mansion,


----------



## HalloweenRick

yet still the


----------



## turtle2778

girl didnt shiver.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Suddenly, she heard


----------



## turtle2778

a cry from


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

outside the grounds.


----------



## turtle2778

It was the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old groundskeeper, Rick


----------



## turtle2778

who had always


----------



## Wyatt Furr

loved her secretly.


----------



## turtle2778

Too bad he


----------



## scareme

had that secret


----------



## turtle2778

twin under his


----------



## BooGirl666

shirt who looked


----------



## turtle2778

like Shemp Howard


----------



## scareme

and smelled like


----------



## turtle2778

Limburger with Saurkraut


----------



## scareme

.Even with that


----------



## Spooklights

disadvantage he still


----------



## turtle2778

wanted to be


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in her bloomers.


----------



## scareme

Suddenly lightening struck


----------



## turtle2778

and hit him


----------



## slimy

, sending him twenty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

years into the


----------



## Ghostess

past, where bellbottoms


----------



## Lilly

and flower power


----------



## turtle2778

were still cool.


----------



## BobC

Just Then Hippies


----------



## slimy

grabbed Scareme and


----------



## skullboy

Bobc to remove


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

any traces of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

polyester or mircofiber.


----------



## scareme

But moments later,


----------



## skullboy

an evil gnome


----------



## turtle2778

jumped up and


----------



## scareme

took a bite


----------



## turtle2778

out of skullboy's


----------



## scareme

lean muscled leg.


----------



## slimy

"Yummy" said the


----------



## turtle2778

twin cyclops hunchbacks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wearing plaid." Wait",


----------



## slimy

said a very


----------



## BooGirl666

hungry lil man


----------



## scareme

with pink eyes


----------



## BobC

And Yellow nails


----------



## scareme

,"I want more


----------



## slimy

rum with my


----------



## BobC

Monster Mud Sandwich


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Comin right up",


----------



## turtle2778

she yelled loudly


----------



## Lilly

as the clink


----------



## scareme

of the glasses


----------



## BobC

echoed for miles


----------



## BudMan

in the foggy


----------



## scareme

woods of lost


----------



## Spooklights

souls. She poured


----------



## scareme

the blood red


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wine into glasses.


----------



## Death's Door

Unfortunately, the wine


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

was not wine


----------



## slimy

,but a concoction


----------



## turtle2778

of blood and


----------



## BooGirl666

alcohol that was


----------



## Spooklights

poisonous to most


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*but delightful to*


----------



## Death's Door

others that used


----------



## slimy

such substances on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

frequent occasions including


----------



## Wyatt Furr

weddings,anniversarys and


----------



## slimy

wakes of all


----------



## Spooklights

kinds. "Here's to


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

the living dead


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,down the hatch,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skippidy do da,


----------



## BooGirl666

walla walla bam.


----------



## Lilly

Said the Odd


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

little man in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the feather boa.


----------



## BudMan

Then he began


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to dance about


----------



## BooGirl666

on one leg


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to polka music.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Along with Furr,


----------



## BooGirl666

he has many


----------



## Spooklights

friends who are


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on hairball medication.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With the razor


----------



## slimy

held tightly between


----------



## Ghoulbug

his sharp teeth


----------



## Lilly

,for later use


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

when the doctor


----------



## BudMan

he slashed his


----------



## Ghostess

ears off with


----------



## slimy

a rusty, dull


----------



## BooGirl666

saw blade, missing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his dental appointment.


----------



## slimy

" I can't believe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the plane was


----------



## Death's Door

how big they


----------



## BobC

said it was


----------



## slimy

when they were


----------



## Ghostess

eating Count CHocula


----------



## turtle2778

the best cereal


----------



## BobC

Since Cookie Crisp


----------



## TwistedDementia

could be consumed


----------



## maureenpr

by maniacal children


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in torn pajamas


----------



## TwistedDementia

hanging from the


----------



## Death's Door

rafters upside down,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

only by threads,


----------



## TwistedDementia

while her eyes


----------



## Death's Door

rolled around her


----------



## BobC

On The Floor.


----------



## TwistedDementia

In the cellar


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hazel,the witch,


----------



## TwistedDementia

brewing a concoction


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of toe jam


----------



## TwistedDementia

for the town's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

class clown TwistedDementia


----------



## TwistedDementia

pet monkey FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but before TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

fe pioneered a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

moon







for TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

that scared him


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

senseless, but not


----------



## TwistedDementia

to the death


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, one would think


----------



## TwistedDementia

but never know


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

how silly TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

and very tired


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TD is. But


----------



## TwistedDementia

won't go sleep


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

because if he


----------



## TwistedDementia

get's 100 posts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,wins 3 wishes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and sings showtunes,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while in underwear!


----------



## TwistedDementia

In other news,


----------



## Fangs

spiderman was seen


----------



## Fangs

wearing a pair


----------



## Fangs

of underwear that


----------



## Fangs

appeared to have


----------



## Fangs

the words: FE


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stitched on them.


----------



## Fangs

He appeared to


----------



## Fangs

have a quirky


----------



## Fangs

grin while swinging


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as he walked


----------



## scareme

down the dark


----------



## Fangs

alley next to


----------



## scareme

the haunted house


----------



## Lilly

a bat swooped


----------



## scareme

from a broken


----------



## turtle2778

bell and grabbed


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his head off.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Suddenly, A HUGE


----------



## Wyatt Furr

man-eating plant


----------



## turtle2778

came up behind


----------



## scareme

the crazy man


----------



## turtle2778

and grabbed his


----------



## scareme

long thin neck


----------



## TwistedDementia

with cold forceps


----------



## turtle2778

and shook him


----------



## TwistedDementia

until his brain


----------



## Wyatt Furr

fell out.Twisted,


----------



## TwistedDementia

controlling the dead,


----------



## Death's Door

ordered everyone to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wear tighty whiteys


----------



## Death's Door

and pink boas


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to the Prom.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Driving a yellow


----------



## Wyatt Furr

short bus, FE


----------



## scareme

led the way


----------



## Spooklights

to the cemetery


----------



## Wyatt Furr

for the festivities.


----------



## Fangs

But on the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

way there, Fangs


----------



## BooGirl666

yelled loudly "STOP"


----------



## TwistedDementia

"I have a"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

container of liquid


----------



## TwistedDementia

from a old


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rusted beer can


----------



## TwistedDementia

Found at Ironstock


----------



## Death's Door

behind FE's table


----------



## TwistedDementia

under the cooler


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where all the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

old underwear from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

years past were


----------



## TwistedDementia

were being replaced


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with nylon thongs.


----------



## scareme

The memory of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

all those undergarments


----------



## TwistedDementia

fermenting in the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

backseat of a


----------



## scareme

sedan driven by


----------



## TwistedDementia

three large skeleton


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Corporate Accounting Excecutives.


----------



## Fangs

Furr's Postwhore status


----------



## Fangs

quickly went to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hell in a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hand basket. Fangs,


----------



## TwistedDementia

Then proceded to...


----------



## scareme

to follow Furr


----------



## TwistedDementia

across the country


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to Las Vegas,


----------



## Lilly

where he hooked


----------



## Spooklights

a rug while


----------



## TwistedDementia

laying on it


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with Celine Dion.


----------



## TwistedDementia

playing patty cakes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and gin rummy.


----------



## TwistedDementia

In other news,


----------



## scareme

death stalks those


----------



## slimy

who have been


----------



## Revenant

dying, according to


----------



## TwistedDementia

a ghost from


----------



## slimy

the town where


----------



## TwistedDementia

people don't talk,


----------



## slimy

but they will


----------



## TwistedDementia

when the great


----------



## Revenant

Pumpkin demands it.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Then suddenly, a


----------



## scareme

blood drenched bat


----------



## TwistedDementia

with no teeth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and three eyes


----------



## TwistedDementia

and a wooden


----------



## scareme

leg, flew through


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a barn door


----------



## scareme

out into the


----------



## TwistedDementia

a pickle patch


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where TD was


----------



## slimy

waiting patiently with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

two chickens and


----------



## TwistedDementia

BBQ sauce from


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## TwistedDementia

He saw FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dancing about the


----------



## slimy

sombrero with a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tulip behind his


----------



## slimy

feathered blue boa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While Slimy was


----------



## Revenant

playing the kazoo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Revenant was singing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"La Cucaracha Grande",


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to everyones amazement


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and fright. FE,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

began dancing again


----------



## Lilly

Little did he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

know that Lilly


----------



## TwistedDementia

Had a banjo


----------



## Revenant

aimed at his


----------



## Lilly

snake of a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

different color. "Hissssss",


----------



## TwistedDementia

said the silly


----------



## scareme

windmill naked as


----------



## TwistedDementia

a piece of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

moldy vanilla pudding.


----------



## scareme

"I'm not aware


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme was wearing


----------



## Revenant

so many layers


----------



## slimy

of spiderwebs and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

nylon support garments.


----------



## Lilly

So when Revenant


----------



## slimy

dropped by lily's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

web, Revenant became


----------



## scareme

stuck to the


----------



## Lilly

boa she stole


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(uh oh! LOL) from Jeff, but


----------



## Death's Door

realized he had


----------



## slimy

secretly doused it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in antiseptic suave


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and whipped cream.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, Wyatt Furr


----------



## slimy

began his long


----------



## Lilly

journey to mystery


----------



## scareme

from FE's closet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Many things were


----------



## Death's Door

confiscated, thus leaving


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me almost pantless


----------



## Lilly

he then ran


----------



## Revenant

to the tailor's


----------



## scareme

for a yellow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pair of undies


----------



## gypsichic

around his head


----------



## slimy

that made him


----------



## TwistedDementia

Look like a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Paula Abdul Impersonator.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Then... without warning,


----------



## Death's Door

he tripped over


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his keg of


----------



## Death's Door

moose **** and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ran for the


----------



## Death's Door

closet to get


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hot Sauce to


----------



## Fangs

dip the moose


----------



## Fangs

strips in but


----------



## scareme

when he got


----------



## TwistedDementia

to the bathroom


----------



## Death's Door

someone forgot to


----------



## Death's Door

replace the toilet


----------



## TwistedDementia

with a big


----------



## slimy

foul smelling peice


----------



## TwistedDementia

of orange fuzzy


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bean bag chair.


----------



## Revenant

Recoiling in horror,


----------



## scareme

Slimy shook his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

favorite magic wand


----------



## Death's Door

and "poof" the


----------



## slimy

wand exploded in


----------



## TwistedDementia

his hand, turning


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TD into a


----------



## slimy

very small conglomeration


----------



## Revenant

of gypsy moths.


----------



## Fangs

In his newly


----------



## scareme

built crypt, Revenant


----------



## slimy

toiled away aimlessy


----------



## morgan8586

trying to rebuild


----------



## Fangs

what was left


----------



## slimy

of his already


----------



## Moon Dog

mutilated hands and


----------



## scareme

his sainty, lost


----------



## TwistedDementia

long long ago.


----------



## Spooklights

As time passed


----------



## Spookkid

he went and


----------



## Fangs

tried to rebuild


----------



## scareme

props left from


----------



## TwistedDementia

ironstock, then realized


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slimy had them


----------



## TwistedDementia

and wouldn't give


----------



## scareme

them up for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

anything, even a


----------



## scareme

bottle of his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

most favorite blood


----------



## scareme

from bats, living


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in scareme's attic


----------



## TwistedDementia

twenty years dead.


----------



## scareme

amoungst the dead


----------



## TwistedDementia

he found a


----------



## scareme

never finished letter


----------



## TwistedDementia

he wrote to


----------



## scareme

his lost love


----------



## TwistedDementia

far away in


----------



## scareme

Dearborn, MI, by


----------



## TwistedDementia

all the wacko's.


----------



## scareme

If you see


----------



## TwistedDementia

a big ghost


----------



## scareme

with sharp teeth


----------



## TwistedDementia

,a rubber neck


----------



## scareme

and long boney


----------



## TwistedDementia

knees on it's


----------



## scareme

knobby bow leggs


----------



## TwistedDementia

all covered with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

boils, most oozing


----------



## TwistedDementia

out orange looking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

goo, with specks


----------



## TwistedDementia

of dog DNA


----------



## scareme

of green moss


----------



## TwistedDementia

and keebler cookies


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.The ghost of


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wyatt Furr was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

annoying the heck


----------



## TwistedDementia

out of all


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the guests at


----------



## TwistedDementia

HauntForum until He


----------



## Wyatt Furr

smelled a strange


----------



## TwistedDementia

brew of beer


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and pizza.Drooling,


----------



## TwistedDementia

he looked for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

TD, who had


----------



## TwistedDementia

ate the pizza


----------



## Lilly

, but still had


----------



## Wyatt Furr

beer on ice.


----------



## Lilly

With his big


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hairy paws,Furr


----------



## Fangs

tried to open


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a Miller Lite,


----------



## TwistedDementia

but only had


----------



## Fangs

stubs for fingers


----------



## TwistedDementia

with fur at


----------



## Fangs

the bottoms of


----------



## TwistedDementia

his left foot.


----------



## Fangs

And on his


----------



## TwistedDementia

neck there was


----------



## Fangs

the makings of


----------



## TwistedDementia

a cute little


----------



## Fangs

second Furr who


----------



## TwistedDementia

called him daddy.


----------



## Fangs

TD and Fangs


----------



## Fangs

seem to be


----------



## Fangs

picking on someone.....


----------



## TwistedDementia

But it turned


----------



## TwistedDementia

out they were


----------



## TwistedDementia

just being silly...


----------



## Fangs

and adding to


----------



## Fangs

their posts because


----------



## Fangs

Fangs is close


----------



## Fangs

to 2000 posts!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

to 2 thousand.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Whops


----------



## Fangs

TD said as


----------



## TwistedDementia

he was trying


----------



## Fangs

to beat Fangs


----------



## TwistedDementia

with a feather


----------



## Fangs

. She laughed while


----------



## TwistedDementia

he tried to


----------



## Fangs

find the one


----------



## TwistedDementia

feather from a


----------



## Fangs

black crow with


----------



## Fangs

red glowing eyes


----------



## Fangs

which is the


----------



## TwistedDementia

a huge eye


----------



## Fangs

that would turn


----------



## TwistedDementia

oops


----------



## TwistedDementia

unleash all hell


----------



## Fangs

upon those in


----------



## TwistedDementia

a mortal body


----------



## Fangs

. Good thing that


----------



## TwistedDementia

her mood was


----------



## Revenant

so chipper, or


----------



## TwistedDementia

she could change


----------



## Fangs

into a bat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

kicking some butt.


----------



## TwistedDementia

And after that


----------



## Fangs

she would drain


----------



## TwistedDementia

all the blood


----------



## Fangs

till their heart


----------



## Fangs

almost stopped beating.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Then she gave


----------



## TwistedDementia

everyone a peice


----------



## TwistedDementia

of delicious' homemade


----------



## Fangs

brownie pie that


----------



## TwistedDementia

she made with


----------



## Fangs

bits and pieces


----------



## TwistedDementia

of her famous


----------



## Fangs

brownies, but that


----------



## TwistedDementia

was not enough


----------



## Fangs

she also added


----------



## TwistedDementia

a glass full


----------



## Fangs

of Captain Morgan


----------



## Fangs

parrot bay rum


----------



## TwistedDementia

which made us


----------



## TwistedDementia

all drunk and


----------



## Fangs

flirty, aggressive, and


----------



## TwistedDementia

loving all at


----------



## TwistedDementia

the same time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,but before they


----------



## Lilly

did something drastic


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,Lilly slipped into


----------



## Revenant

something more uncomfortable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

revealing her broken


----------



## scareme

clavical and ruptured


----------



## TwistedDementia

our eyes. Suddenly,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TD jumped in


----------



## TwistedDementia

a red wagon


----------



## Wyatt Furr

made of jello,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wiggling side to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

side and back


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and forth, TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

doing the happy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

puppy dance, sang


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ted Nugent songs


----------



## Fangs

and Fangs stalked


----------



## TwistedDementia

about, while FE


----------



## Fangs

unknowingly distracted Twisted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dementia away from


----------



## TwistedDementia

the beer tent


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(ohhh, 666 on this post!)

where TD consumed


----------



## Fangs

what he thought


----------



## Fangs

was flavored beer


----------



## Fangs

only to realize


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it smelled like


----------



## Lilly

dung from beyond.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fangs and FE


----------



## Fangs

laughed at Twisted's


----------



## Fangs

face that he


----------



## Fangs

made when he


----------



## Fangs

realized it wasn't


----------



## TwistedDementia

a leeping lizard.


----------



## Lilly

The whole bunch


----------



## scareme

of drunkards, swayed


----------



## Spooklights

crazily down the


----------



## scareme

middle of the


----------



## Fangs

uncrowded street, towards


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Hollywood Bowl,


----------



## scareme

to get free


----------



## TwistedDementia

elephant ears from


----------



## Fangs

FE's sidewalk cart.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Quitely, a huge


----------



## Fangs

elephant missing one


----------



## TwistedDementia

tusk, started to


----------



## Death's Door

protest by using


----------



## TwistedDementia

his little tail,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which TD had


----------



## TwistedDementia

brushed FE with. LOL  (I couldn't put tickled, sounds fruity)


----------



## scareme

Now that was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_SO_ uncalled for


----------



## scareme

and tramatic for


----------



## TwistedDementia

FE, but it


----------



## TwistedDementia

it wasn't TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

but a clown


----------



## TwistedDementia

from outer space.


----------



## Fangs

Who sat behind


----------



## Fangs

Twisted while he


----------



## Fangs

chatted on HF


----------



## TwistedDementia

right about now


----------



## Fangs

and made him


----------



## Fangs

type mean things


----------



## Death's Door

that were probably


----------



## scareme

funny and true.


----------



## TwistedDementia

TD, being misunderstood,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

continued with his


----------



## TwistedDementia

mild possession, and


----------



## slimy

went on with


----------



## scareme

the surgery he


----------



## TwistedDementia

conducted on his


----------



## BooGirl666

assistant, the clown,


----------



## Lilly

which was a


----------



## slimy

midget that trained


----------



## Spooklights

fleas to dance


----------



## Fangs

and pigs to


----------



## scareme

hokey pokey, while


----------



## slimy

pedaling the minature


----------



## BooGirl666

tricycle down the


----------



## Lilly

revolving escalator that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stands in the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

fountain at the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Forum Shops in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Caesars Palace. Cleopatra,


----------



## scareme

gave away the


----------



## Lilly

the monkey that


----------



## TwistedDementia

made her crazy.


----------



## Lilly

She then found


----------



## slimy

that it wasn't


----------



## slimy

the monkey after


----------



## slimy

all but a


----------



## Ghostess

wolf in monkey's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

clothing, can you


----------



## Ghostess

believe that? Since


----------



## slimy

Ghostess and FE


----------



## Ghostess

were discussing spurs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and pulling ears


----------



## Ghostess

of giants while


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

riding on morgans


----------



## Ghostess

enormous and manly


----------



## TwistedDementia

,hairy and sofistacated


----------



## Ghostess

kneecaps. Without warning,


----------



## TwistedDementia

he decided to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

break said kneecaps


----------



## TwistedDementia

with a tiny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hammer TD had


----------



## TwistedDementia

made of rubber.


----------



## scareme

get back the


----------



## TwistedDementia

hammer", said scareme,


----------



## scareme

and use it


----------



## TwistedDementia

like a wild


----------



## scareme

club, to beat


----------



## TwistedDementia

down the best


----------



## scareme

viking bartender to


----------



## TwistedDementia

ever walk out


----------



## scareme

of a woman's


----------



## TwistedDementia

dark and evil


----------



## scareme

dressing room full


----------



## TwistedDementia

of the scariest


----------



## scareme

underware you've ever


----------



## TwistedDementia

layed you eyes


----------



## scareme

on. Now it's


----------



## TwistedDementia

howdy doody time!


----------



## scareme

And with that


----------



## TwistedDementia

a slimy red


----------



## scareme

slug crawled out


----------



## TwistedDementia

into the sun


----------



## scareme

and began to


----------



## TwistedDementia

burn like a


----------



## scareme

salt covered wound


----------



## TwistedDementia

with gasoline and


----------



## scareme

festering yellow blisters.


----------



## TwistedDementia

It's not as


----------



## scareme

painful as it


----------



## TwistedDementia

may first look,


----------



## scareme

but it smells


----------



## TwistedDementia

way worst than


----------



## scareme

a dirty diaper


----------



## TwistedDementia

taken off a


----------



## scareme

a dead fish


----------



## TwistedDementia

found in the


----------



## scareme

drain of a


----------



## TwistedDementia

major city. Today


----------



## scareme

the message is


----------



## TwistedDementia

no matter what,


----------



## scareme

try,try, til


----------



## TwistedDementia

you can get


----------



## scareme

the most scare


----------



## TwistedDementia

from a post


----------



## scareme

on the forum


----------



## TwistedDementia

about crazy people


----------



## scareme

and their hobbies.


----------



## TwistedDementia

In other news...


----------



## Death's Door

That being said,


----------



## TwistedDementia

there a slick


----------



## scareme

dark oil spot


----------



## TwistedDementia

under the bed


----------



## scareme

where noone ever


----------



## TwistedDementia

dare to crawl


----------



## slimy

because if they


----------



## Ghostess

do, the big


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toe jam monster


----------



## Death's Door

would jump up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

screaming "Booga Booga


----------



## slimy

Wee twiddle diddle


----------



## TwistedDementia

boo bop be


----------



## slimy

doo bop!!!" Then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from outta nowhere,


----------



## TwistedDementia

the smell of


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wet dog farts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(oh my Sickie....LOL)

has entered the


----------



## Sickie Ickie

crypt where porno


----------



## BooGirl666

was banned forever.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Since the ban,


----------



## scareme

out of nowhere


----------



## BooGirl666

a big giant


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Spider With Big


----------



## TwistedDementia

gloves on his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

tiny little feet.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Today a big


----------



## Fangs

thing happened to


----------



## slimy

the person who


----------



## Ghostess

woke up on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the wrong side


----------



## Ghostess

of the toilet


----------



## Death's Door

. After realizing that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

spiders who wear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no underwear should


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wear feathery boas


----------



## TwistedDementia

to ward off


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the horribly frighteningly


----------



## slimy

entertainingly thing that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wiggles giggles jiggles


----------



## TwistedDementia

inside us all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But back at


----------



## TwistedDementia

the work shop


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie, TD and


----------



## TwistedDementia

FE we're going


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to the costume


----------



## TwistedDementia

makers workshop to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

build a pair


----------



## TwistedDementia

of rotted, stinky


----------



## slimy

hairy, man sized


----------



## scareme

pants to run


----------



## TwistedDementia

all the way


----------



## slimy

back to the


----------



## TwistedDementia

little red shed


----------



## slimy

where they first


----------



## TwistedDementia

seen the scary


----------



## Lilly

feathered boa. That


----------



## TwistedDementia

crazy and wild


----------



## Ghostess

dude, FE, left


----------



## slimy

a big mess


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the kitchen


----------



## Lilly

He smeared jelly


----------



## Ghoulbug

all over his


----------



## scareme

bucky and two


----------



## Lilly

tater tots with


----------



## scareme

a feather duster


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and a big


----------



## TwistedDementia

wet, two foot


----------



## Wyatt Furr

loaf of bread.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Now knowing about


----------



## Bodybagging

the mold infested


----------



## Wyatt Furr

kitchen at Hooters,


----------



## Fangs

she happily smeared


----------



## Spooklights

peanut butter on


----------



## scareme

the top of


----------



## TwistedDementia

her pok-a-dot bikini,


----------



## Lilly

FE foaming at


----------



## scareme

the mouth, ran


----------



## TwistedDementia

over to her


----------



## scareme

and slapped the


----------



## TwistedDementia

back of his


----------



## scareme

bottom with a


----------



## TwistedDementia

rubber snake that


----------



## Fangs

had jewel encrusted


----------



## scareme

teeth and gold


----------



## Fangs

coins for eyes.


----------



## TwistedDementia

After the swelling


----------



## maureenpr

went down he


----------



## scareme

jumped on a


----------



## TwistedDementia

big rubberized green


----------



## Death's Door

magic carpet and


----------



## slimy

began flailing away


----------



## Spooklights

at the invisible


----------



## TwistedDementia

friend in his


----------



## slimy

back pants pocket.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Meanwhile, two big


----------



## slimy

hairy, smelly and


----------



## Ghostess

green anteaters were


----------



## 1031fan

getting it on


----------



## Ghostess

while FE watched.


----------



## Death's Door

Just then FE


----------



## Ghostess

howled and shuddered


----------



## Death's Door

like a banshee


----------



## maureenpr

rolling her eyes


----------



## scareme

out of her


----------



## slimy

bowl that she


----------



## Ghostess

made with toothpicks.


----------



## scareme

Now you started


----------



## Ghostess

to stir the


----------



## scareme

pot of ugly


----------



## Ghostess

sauce for the


----------



## scareme

boyscout pancake breakfast


----------



## TwistedDementia

at the girlscouts


----------



## Ghostess

cookie drive in


----------



## Ravenscroft

a dark place


----------



## slimy

that only Ghostess


----------



## Ghostess

would venture into


----------



## TwistedDementia

all alone, especially


----------



## Ghostess

when Twisted Dementia


----------



## 1031fan

was getting dirty


----------



## Ghostess

with his socks


----------



## TwistedDementia

in the big


----------



## 1031fan

puddle of wet


----------



## TwistedDementia

,juicy, orange flavored


----------



## Ghostess

swamp mud that


----------



## TwistedDementia

causes a reaction


----------



## Ghostess

that starts with


----------



## TwistedDementia

really soft skin


----------



## Ghostess

from the exfoliating


----------



## TwistedDementia

and ever so


----------



## slimy

tingly from the


----------



## 1031fan

acidic chemicals inside


----------



## Ghostess

the caterpillar larvae.


----------



## scareme

Not if Ghostess


----------



## TwistedDementia

was the last


----------



## slimy

penguin impersonating midget


----------



## 1031fan

to drink the


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Wonderful Fish Broth


----------



## Ravenscroft

from New England's


----------



## TwistedDementia

worst pub, located


----------



## slimy

stealthily behind the


----------



## TwistedDementia

big green broken


----------



## scareme

in beautiful downtown


----------



## TwistedDementia

you lost me


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I was on the wrong page (story of my life)
taxidermy shop with


----------



## TwistedDementia

Got ya!

warewolf hair everywhere!


----------



## scareme

The moon shone


----------



## TwistedDementia

through the thick


----------



## scareme

dark forrest of


----------



## TwistedDementia

rotted out tree's


----------



## scareme

filled with bloodthirsty


----------



## TwistedDementia

green blooded maggots


----------



## scareme

eating the flesh


----------



## TwistedDementia

off of the


----------



## scareme

bones of bats


----------



## TwistedDementia

left behind from


----------



## scareme

the killer fog.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Off in the


----------



## scareme

distance, three men


----------



## TwistedDementia

carrying large shovels,


----------



## scareme

snuck through cornfields


----------



## TwistedDementia

and over tall


----------



## scareme

moss covered gravestones


----------



## TwistedDementia

smelling of rotton


----------



## scareme

worms and moldy


----------



## TwistedDementia

bodies left behind


----------



## scareme

from the plague


----------



## TwistedDementia

of the century.


----------



## Ghostess

A dark figure


----------



## slimy

rose from the


----------



## Ghostess

mists of the


----------



## 1031fan

putrid forbidden swamp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and out of


----------



## TwistedDementia

the red bio


----------



## Lilly

that was bubbling


----------



## skeletonowl

oh my god


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

,skeletonowl started dancing!


----------



## scareme

Never before have


----------



## BooGirl666

you ever seen


----------



## TwistedDementia

a crazy and


----------



## Ghostess

talented bunch of


----------



## Lilly

bones, boogieing on


----------



## BooGirl666

the top of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Scareshack's new car


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,a Ford Pinto.


----------



## scareme

Now's the time


----------



## Spookkid

to do the


----------



## scareme

nasty work you've


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all been talking


----------



## scareme

about, but don't


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

forget to wear


----------



## scareme

an overcoat containing


----------



## Moon Dog

the best protection


----------



## scareme

from guts and


----------



## TwistedDementia

flaling arms that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

money can buy.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Just when everyone


----------



## Ravenscroft

thought they couldn't


----------



## scareme

get any sicker,


----------



## Ravenscroft

then it happened


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ravenscroft showed his


----------



## scareme

ugly side to


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the Sickie Ickie.


----------



## scareme

Did you see


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sickie Ickie's reaction


----------



## TwistedDementia

when he turned


----------



## BooGirl666

to gaze at


----------



## TwistedDementia

the disturbing site,


----------



## BooGirl666

O my he


----------



## TwistedDementia

fell over the


----------



## BooGirl666

the extremely large


----------



## TwistedDementia

red swollen saggy


----------



## BooGirl666

puss filled peice


----------



## TwistedDementia

of nasty and


----------



## BooGirl666

dont forget about


----------



## TwistedDementia

that special technique


----------



## BooGirl666

you must do


----------



## TwistedDementia

before the start


----------



## BooGirl666

and after the


----------



## TwistedDementia

ending of the


----------



## Spookkid

story. Why the


----------



## scareme

heavens haven't you


----------



## Sickie Ickie

middle sized thingie


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of a armadillo.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Now that the


----------



## slimy

rest of the


----------



## Death's Door

group is doing


----------



## slimy

the thing we


----------



## 1031fan

all said that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1031fan would do


----------



## Samhain

I'd suppose that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ethically we shouldn't


----------



## scareme

complain about his


----------



## Lilly

bbq ethics,and


----------



## slimy

awful smelling foul


----------



## Death's Door

goop at the


----------



## slimy

end of his


----------



## TwistedDementia

time in the


----------



## Death's Door

slammer with the


----------



## scareme

no chance of


----------



## scareme

Sorry Weiner, missed your "the". Ignore the last post.

dirty, grouchy maneating


----------



## TwistedDementia

purple poke-a-dotted skimpy


----------



## slimy

piece of bisket


----------



## Spookkid

in a basket


----------



## Spookkid

with a grape


----------



## TwistedDementia

and grey poupon.


----------



## Spookkid

Then he went


----------



## TwistedDementia

to Spookkid's cellar


----------



## Spookkid

and did the


----------



## TwistedDementia

cha cha like


----------



## Spookkid

a crazy monkey


----------



## TwistedDementia

raised by zombies.


----------



## Spookkid

Then Spookkid came


----------



## TwistedDementia

from the dark


----------



## Spookkid

and said "Hey!


----------



## TwistedDementia

"what the hee-haw


----------



## Spookkid

And then he


----------



## TwistedDementia

didn't finish talking


----------



## Spookkid

and just continued


----------



## TwistedDementia

to dance in


----------



## Spookkid

a weird way.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Just when things


----------



## Spookkid

got out-of-hand, the


----------



## TwistedDementia

halloween police started


----------



## Spookkid

to raid the


----------



## TwistedDementia

booths at ironstock


----------



## Spookkid

and everyone got


----------



## TwistedDementia

off, except FE


----------



## Spookkid

who did the


----------



## TwistedDementia

panty thing again


----------



## Spookkid

and went to


----------



## TwistedDementia

panty jail for


----------



## Spookkid

75 years or


----------



## TwistedDementia

community service in


----------



## Spookkid

the place where


----------



## TwistedDementia

he had his


----------



## Spookkid

fill of different


----------



## TwistedDementia

little black rocks.


----------



## Spookkid

Anyway, the moral


----------



## TwistedDementia

of this story


----------



## Spookkid

is to never


----------



## TwistedDementia

ever ever ever


----------



## Spookkid

talk to spookkid.


----------



## Spookkid

But the story


----------



## Spookkid

is not over.


----------



## scareme

Yesterday goons attacked


----------



## TwistedDementia

the front of


----------



## Spookkid

the white house,


----------



## slimy

knocking down all


----------



## Spookkid

of the president's


----------



## scareme

men made of


----------



## TwistedDementia

paper and plastic


----------



## scareme

and puppy dog


----------



## Lilly

toenails with the


----------



## Spookkid

candy coated chocolate


----------



## scareme

hair and teeth.


----------



## TwistedDementia

That nothing comparied


----------



## scareme

to the evil


----------



## slimy

that lurks beneath


----------



## scareme

the hearts of


----------



## Lilly

the chocolate bunnies,


----------



## TwistedDementia

and those filthy


----------



## Death's Door

pezz dispensers containing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wet rabbit droppings


----------



## TwistedDementia

from legend's past.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny, for a


----------



## TwistedDementia

short time, a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

short haired rabbit


----------



## TwistedDementia

with greasy brown


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tail, no need


----------



## scareme

to look for


----------



## slimy

the shining gold


----------



## TwistedDementia

cracker jack box.


----------



## scareme

Don't look now


----------



## TwistedDementia

but the big


----------



## slimy

one with the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pimple and baggy


----------



## TwistedDementia

,over worked, painted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

toe nails. But


----------



## TwistedDementia

the most shocking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

twist of all


----------



## TwistedDementia

was the deception


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of panties over


----------



## TwistedDementia

a certain booth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that appeared to


----------



## Sickie Ickie

of haunt stuff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but were not


----------



## TwistedDementia

ready for the


----------



## Sickie Ickie

incredibly ugly host


----------



## TwistedDementia

that was lurking


----------



## Sickie Ickie

in the shadows behind


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a pile of


----------



## TwistedDementia

wet diapers smelling


----------



## Sickie Ickie

like DT's feet


----------



## TwistedDementia

with crusty old


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yellow toe nails


----------



## TwistedDementia

that cracked when


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

walking on gravel


----------



## TwistedDementia

in a tootoo.


----------



## slimy

It was apparent


----------



## TwistedDementia

that all little


----------



## scareme

children must face


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the wrath of


----------



## scareme

ugly looking witches


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and uglier looking


----------



## Fangs

zombies whose flesh


----------



## TwistedDementia

turn's blue after


----------



## slimy

they eat from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the lake TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

went swimming in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yelling, "follow me"


----------



## TwistedDementia

,FE's cooking bird


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poop for everyone.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Seeing a fish,


----------



## slimy

who was related


----------



## TwistedDementia

to FE from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a life long


----------



## TwistedDementia

fetish of panties


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that TD stored


----------



## Lilly

On his ice


----------



## scareme

bucket he carries


----------



## TwistedDementia

from place to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

place, under his


----------



## Lilly

double wide motorhome


----------



## CerysCrow

, which is painted


----------



## TwistedDementia

HALLOWEEN ORANGE! Suddenly


----------



## Spookkid

a giant pumpkin


----------



## TwistedDementia

looking like a


----------



## Spookkid

giant albino rat


----------



## TwistedDementia

,took to the


----------



## Spookkid

sky! While in


----------



## TwistedDementia

the deep south,


----------



## Spookkid

the pumpkin-rat


----------



## TwistedDementia

who's only joy


----------



## Spookkid

was to shake


----------



## TwistedDementia

the bejeepers outta


----------



## Spookkid

anything that moves.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The large hairy


----------



## Lilly

tarantula was hoping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

creep into Spookkid's


----------



## slimy

double secret stash


----------



## Lilly

little did he


----------



## scareme

know about the


----------



## TwistedDementia

big brother spider


----------



## slimy

who was lurking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

inside of Slimy's


----------



## Lilly

boxer shorts that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly had hidden


----------



## scareme

in the dark


----------



## slimy

corner that nobody


----------



## Lilly

even knew was


----------



## slimy

there. Lily then


----------



## scareme

decided to slash


----------



## TwistedDementia

the boxers with


----------



## Lilly

Edward scissor-hands action,


----------



## TwistedDementia

and a shot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of bourbon with


----------



## TwistedDementia

and one beer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Before anyone noticed


----------



## scareme

she took five


----------



## Sickie Ickie

glow in the


----------



## scareme

dark wands and


----------



## slimy

some of the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

smelly trolls to


----------



## Spookkid

destroy the evil


----------



## slimy

that lurks around


----------



## Lilly

the dismal Forrest


----------



## TwistedDementia

located next to


----------



## slimy

the foul smelling


----------



## Death's Door

portapotties that desparately


----------



## TwistedDementia

need cleaning by


----------



## Lilly

tuesday last week


----------



## TwistedDementia

like no other


----------



## scareme

we have smelled


----------



## TwistedDementia

in this life.


----------



## slimy

So, here we


----------



## pyro

are , searching for


----------



## scareme

lost sign of


----------



## TwistedDementia

quartermain's big black


----------



## scareme

spooky looking, hairy


----------



## Lilly

oozing,drooling,gnarling


----------



## slimy

black, smoke filled


----------



## scareme

1975 Ford Pinto.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Just when everyone


----------



## slimy

started in with


----------



## TwistedDementia

their hum's and


----------



## slimy

hoe's and their


----------



## TwistedDementia

wining and bickering,


----------



## Death's Door

the Pinto belched


----------



## TwistedDementia

a silly song


----------



## Death's Door

out of exhaust


----------



## TwistedDementia

from the rear


----------



## Death's Door

and left a


----------



## Dr Morbius

foul smelling stench


----------



## Death's Door

that could kill


----------



## Lilly

only when that


----------



## scareme

about long ago


----------



## TwistedDementia

,doo bee doo.


----------



## Lilly

The ground soured


----------



## scareme

beneath the footsteps


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of the troll.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Across the graveyard


----------



## slimy

a song was


----------



## TwistedDementia

being hummed by


----------



## Lilly

Sickies marionette, it


----------



## Death's Door

was causing soo


----------



## Ghostess

much chaotic noise


----------



## slimy

that the others


----------



## Death's Door

ears started bleeding


----------



## BooGirl666

running down their


----------



## slimy

furry black little


----------



## TwistedDementia

prickly backs. Meanwhile,


----------



## slimy

all along the


----------



## TwistedDementia

graveyard, 1,000 crows


----------



## Death's Door

were chanting loudly


----------



## TwistedDementia

"we want bodies


----------



## BooGirl666

yes we do...


----------



## TwistedDementia

" and after that


----------



## scareme

they were going


----------



## TwistedDementia

to a bird-b-que


----------



## ScareShack

to round up


----------



## TwistedDementia

some more victim's


----------



## scareme

for sacrificial rites.


----------



## TwistedDementia

But over at


----------



## slimy

scareme's local tavern,


----------



## TwistedDementia

where drink's are


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

green, green you


----------



## TwistedDementia

will love to


----------



## slimy

take a bath


----------



## scareme

out in the


----------



## slimy

backroom and wash


----------



## Beepem

and eat a


----------



## scareme

rotten liver sandwich


----------



## slimy

from the platter


----------



## Lilly

of fresh made


----------



## slimy

typhoid flavored chocolate


----------



## Lilly

delectably delicious body


----------



## slimy

bagged for your


----------



## turtle2778

dining pleasures. The


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Troll, named Booger,


----------



## slimy

kept sticking his


----------



## scareme

tounge in Slimy's


----------



## slimy

extremely hard and


----------



## scareme

waxxy ear, while


----------



## pyro

slimy just sits


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and enjoys it.


----------



## slimy

"Enough, Pyro!" shouted


----------



## Sickie Ickie

to his goldfish


----------



## Lilly

"You cannot come


----------



## Wyatt Furr

To Aunt Lilly's


----------



## scareme

house of horror


----------



## Spookkid

After that he


----------



## scareme

ran into the


----------



## pyro

kitchen,looking for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

an egg timer.


----------



## slimy

"Dammit, Wyatt!" said


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy, while the


----------



## Spookkid

oven spewed oil


----------



## scareme

all over the


----------



## Lilly

new cheesecloth for


----------



## slimy

the last time.


----------



## scareme

Now this time


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Dont over-cook it".


----------



## Lilly

yells Wyatt to


----------



## slimy

Lily, scareme, and


----------



## BooGirl666

some lil creepy


----------



## slimy

doctor guy with


----------



## BooGirl666

a rubber glove


----------



## pyro

In One Hand


----------



## BooGirl666

and a knife


----------



## slimy

protruding from his


----------



## slimy

very large and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

throbbing toe nails


----------



## turtle2778

so he bent


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

over, only to


----------



## BooGirl666

have farted loudly.


----------



## Death's Door

Thinking no one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heard the noise


----------



## BooGirl666

he fanned vigorously


----------



## TwistedDementia

with a toothbrush


----------



## slimy

that was lit


----------



## scareme

with cooking oil


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"OWWWW, that's hot",


----------



## slimy

screamed the ill-tempered


----------



## scareme

old hag, dropping


----------



## BooGirl666

his hot pants


----------



## scareme

on the floor


----------



## Lilly

,"Guess what is


----------



## slimy

underneath this old


----------



## Wyatt Furr

petticoat,big boy."


----------



## TwistedDementia

When all the


----------



## slimy

commotion died down,


----------



## BooGirl666

we all grabbed


----------



## slimy

the big, black


----------



## Lilly

Kettle that was


----------



## Spooklights

boiling on the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stove."What smells?",


----------



## slimy

asked Wyatt to


----------



## Lilly

BooGirl666. She said


----------



## slimy

"This is the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old family recipe,


----------



## slimy

that was handed


----------



## Lilly

down from FE's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

grandmother,Lilly Munster.


----------



## Lilly

Spot donated generously


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Dragon Dung.


----------



## BooGirl666

Which is used


----------



## Lagrousome

to make some


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wickedly good biscuts.


----------



## slimy

Lagrousome commented on


----------



## BooGirl666

the shape of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the dung biscuts,


----------



## slimy

which were of


----------



## Lagrousome

appropriate size and


----------



## slimy

smell. The other


----------



## Lilly

pan was very


----------



## BooGirl666

smelly, full of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

boiled fresh okra.


----------



## slimy

, which was just


----------



## Sickie Ickie

as smelly as


----------



## slimy

SI's under pants.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Chef Slimy created


----------



## slimy

a whole new


----------



## Spooklights

fricassee made of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

fried troll toes,


----------



## TwistedDementia

after chef slimy


----------



## slimy

partook of the


----------



## TwistedDementia

boiling pot of


----------



## Lilly

toes, ooze started


----------



## slimy

flowing from lily's


----------



## BooGirl666

ears and the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

woodchuck upchucked wood.


----------



## slimy

After seeing the


----------



## BooGirl666

very large pumpkin


----------



## Lilly

get up and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dance the limbo,


----------



## RavenLunatic

i decided to


----------



## BooGirl666

eat some pie


----------



## Wyatt Furr

made from rotten


----------



## BooGirl666

apples. It was


----------



## turtle2778

the best ever.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then, from outta


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Tombstone Courthouse,


----------



## BooGirl666

the lawyer came


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his guns blazing.


----------



## Lilly

"Your next" yells


----------



## slimy

the visibly irate


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

and very ugly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Big Nose Kate.


----------



## slimy

"Put that nose


----------



## TwistedDementia

in that big


----------



## slimy

old, creepy yellow


----------



## turtle2778

purse and come


----------



## slimy

down to the


----------



## Lilly

waterin' hole for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a apple martini,


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

and bloody mary


----------



## slimy

with lots of


----------



## Death's Door

hot sauce to


----------



## turtle2778

ease your pain.


----------



## slimy

After that, turtle


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

hid quietly beside


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

the dark empty


----------



## gypsichic

hole that led


----------



## slimy

all the way


----------



## Lilly

down and through


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the sewer system.


----------



## slimy

"It smells in


----------



## Wyatt Furr

here",She cried.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

as she fell


----------



## Wyatt Furr

into the pipe.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Suddenly, a dark


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

eerie presence showed


----------



## Lilly

and put a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

stop to the


----------



## HalloweenRick

workings of the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hershey Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Death's Door

All the sudden


----------



## slimy

a kind of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rude noise erupted.


----------



## scareme

What was that


----------



## Nightwing

cried the woman


----------



## slimy

who was busy


----------



## Darkside

tightly covering her


----------



## Death's Door

ears and nose


----------



## slimy

by using her


----------



## Wyatt Furr

extra large bra.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

It was her


----------



## Nightwing

fear that caused


----------



## turtle2778

her to shriek


----------



## Adam I

in ghastly terror


----------



## Darkside

when she saw


----------



## Lilly

the feared boa


----------



## TwistedDementia

and began to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dance like Madonna.


----------



## Darkside

Suddenly, Brittney appeared


----------



## slimy

out of nowhere,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

smelling like beer.


----------



## Adam I

Suddenly outside a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Vegas Wedding Chapel


----------



## slimy

Teary met up


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with Fat Elvis


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who wasn't even


----------



## Darkside

wearing any undies


----------



## Lilly

He said, " Does


----------



## Wyatt Furr

this make my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

butt look big?"


----------



## slimy

"Not at all


----------



## Lilly

said Teary. Then


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

chained him to


----------



## slimy

One of the


----------



## Lilly

big cats Slimy


----------



## slimy

was riding on


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

as it arched


----------



## Adam I

over the wet


----------



## slimy

and slippery green


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pool of Jello.


----------



## Fangs

Meanwhile, Furr and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Fangs, laughing uncontrollably,


----------



## gypsichic

at the mummies


----------



## slimy

that were in


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

the middle of


----------



## slimy

making something diabolically


----------



## Adam I

putrid in the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mad scientist's lab.


----------



## BobC

When Suddenly The


----------



## slimy

blackness started filling


----------



## BobC

In Richard Simons


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old gym shorts.


----------



## slimy

Just around the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

block at Starbucks,


----------



## BobC

Star Jones Was


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

tasting her first


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

hairless midget. Unfortunately,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

midgets fidget,so


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

a piece of


----------



## Lilly

the styrofoam underwear


----------



## Wyatt Furr

crumbled to bits.


----------



## BobC

After the commotion


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wyatt Furr started


----------



## Lilly

sniff sniff sniffing


----------



## BobC

peoples butts like


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

a rabid dog


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"Ahhhh,cold nose",


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE yelped,loudly.


----------



## Fangs

To their amazement


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

they fell into


----------



## Lilly

a black hole


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

and were never


----------



## BobC

able to eat


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Lima beans again.


----------



## slimy

Suddenly, they could


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hear and smell


----------



## slimy

the small but


----------



## Adam I

very loud thump


----------



## scareme

coming from behind


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slimy, of all


----------



## slimy

the things he


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

has ever seen


----------



## Adam I

a monochromatic wonder


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bra of steel.


----------



## slimy

Just then, a


----------



## Lilly

silver bullet zinged


----------



## slimy

past lilly and


----------



## BobC

She said "I


----------



## slimy

don't think I


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

want slimy to


----------



## BobC

Watch Opera Because


----------



## TwistedDementia

of my three


----------



## slimy

last wishes that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the magic genie


----------



## slimy

bestowed on my


----------



## Adam I

1970 color Television


----------



## BobC

That Made It


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a flat screen.


----------



## slimy

on to the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

next revealing episode,


----------



## Adam I

of David Letterman


----------



## slimy

that was on


----------



## BobC

With Paris Hilton


----------



## Big Howlin

who stated that


----------



## Darkside

that she wasn't


----------



## Darkside

oops that should have read
"she wasn't going"


----------



## slimy

to jail with


----------



## Adam I

this fabulous dress


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

she made for


----------



## Big Howlin

her slut party


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and Sunday Service


----------



## slimy

with wyatt, cheetahclub


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,FE and Slimy.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The four guys,


----------



## Big Howlin

were grabbing hiltons


----------



## Wyatt Furr

small yapping dog


----------



## Big Howlin

when she yelled


----------



## BobC

I like that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in a man".


----------



## Spooklights

The dog bit


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Slimy on the


----------



## slimy

big smelly black


----------



## Adam I

ruffled cape fringe


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

that hung below


----------



## Big Howlin

from the horses


----------



## BobC

Saddle Which Looked


----------



## Lagrousome

like black oversized


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wonder Bras. FE,


----------



## Adam I

stood in wonderment


----------



## Big Howlin

because he never


----------



## slimy

saw a spectacle


----------



## Death's Door

right in front


----------



## Adam I

of the 7/11


----------



## Darkside

The slurpee machine


----------



## BobC

even said WOW!


----------



## Big Howlin

The clerk even


----------



## NickG

fell over backwards


----------



## Wyatt Furr

into the hotdogs.


----------



## Adam I

With all eyes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

staring at him,


----------



## slimy

Adam took the


----------



## Big Howlin

rubber cucumber and


----------



## slimy

stuck it all


----------



## Adam I

in the shredder


----------



## Big Howlin

On another note


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,which was sour,


----------



## Fangs

Furr howled at


----------



## Fangs

what he thought


----------



## slimy

was the blatantly


----------



## Darkside

obvious exhibition of


----------



## Adam I

a cherry lollypop


----------



## Big Howlin

penetrating the horses


----------



## slimy

from the back


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Repulsed and nauseous,


----------



## BobC

But Feeling Happy


----------



## NickG

an confused astronaut


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wearing a diaper,


----------



## Adam I

driving to see


----------



## Big Howlin

the Wedding Planner


----------



## slimy

which was on


----------



## Lilly

24th and Vine


----------



## Big Howlin

Her dead groom


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sporting a pantless


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

tuxedo that just


----------



## Adam I

was to much


----------



## AzKittie74

clothes for him


----------



## Big Howlin

so he stripped


----------



## Adam I

to Spandau Ballet


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

and jiggled his


----------



## Lilly

tinker bells on


----------



## BobC

A Cheese Platter


----------



## Big Howlin

And not just


----------



## Ghostess

his bells, but


----------



## AzKittie74

would you believe


----------



## slimy

he also jiggled


----------



## Darkside

,without any modesty,


----------



## Big Howlin

his really big


----------



## Adam I

left big toe.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then he went


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

skipping along to


----------



## Darkside

his grandmothers house


----------



## Big Howlin

where he noticed


----------



## slimy

that the gnarly


----------



## Adam I

grandmother had big


----------



## slimy

disgustingly green and


----------



## Big Howlin

yellow apples in


----------



## AzKittie74

-side of her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ToT candy bowl


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Suddenly, Grandmother belched,


----------



## Adam I

the entire alphabet


----------



## Big Howlin

including the word


----------



## Adam I

Halloween very loudly


----------



## AzKittie74

she proudly smiled


----------



## Wyatt Furr

into the camera.


----------



## Big Howlin

The photographer killed


----------



## Darkside

over with laughter


----------



## Adam I

into the row


----------



## slimy

of middle aged


----------



## Moon Dog

spooks and goblins.


----------



## Big Howlin

When Martha Stewart


----------



## EvilQueen1298

who was waiting


----------



## Darkside

for inside info


----------



## Big Howlin

on halloween stocks


----------



## Adam I

of lace wings


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and portfolios. Martha,


----------



## Darkside

started to seductively


----------



## Moon Dog

figure out how


----------



## Death's Door

beat the system


----------



## Big Howlin

by beating her


----------



## Moon Dog

very large round


----------



## Darkside

homemade buns against


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a timid employee.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then she made


----------



## Wyatt Furr

nutty bran muffins


----------



## Big Howlin

which were made


----------



## Moon Dog

by taking some


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Moon Dog pies


----------



## Moon Dog

and Frighteners Entertainment's


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

great big hairy


----------



## BobC

Arm pits and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bob C's little (LOL)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

toenail clippings.Suddenly,


----------



## Moon Dog

Wyatt Furr heard


----------



## Big Howlin

orgasmic moaning from


----------



## Darkside

Rachel Ray, who


----------



## Death's Door

whipping up some


----------



## Moon Dog

beans and franks


----------



## Death's Door

decided to add


----------



## Adam I

puppy dog tails


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while Moon Dog


----------



## Lilly

sniffed her stinky


----------



## Wyatt Furr

feet.Moon Dog,


----------



## Nchaunting

shaved his head


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but not before


----------



## Moon Dog

Frighteners Entertainment made


----------



## Moon Dog

Wyatt Furr come


----------



## Moon Dog

to his senses.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then MoonDog began


----------



## Moon Dog

tearing his claws


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

through SickieIckies sock


----------



## Moon Dog

(eeewwwww!  )

Then Big Howlin


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with all his


----------



## Moon Dog

sharp bloody teeth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ripped through SickieIckies


----------



## Moon Dog

other smelly sock.


----------



## Adam I

Meanwhile back at


----------



## Spooklights

the Haunted Mansion,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the Ghost Host


----------



## Adam I

quietly moved across


----------



## Moon Dog

the wood floor


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,leaving a trail


----------



## Moon Dog

of an unidentified


----------



## Moon Dog

substance known as


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Moon Dog Pies" lol


----------



## Moon Dog

Then he went


----------



## Spooklights

to get the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

shovel that was


----------



## Adam I

in the trunk


----------



## Wyatt Furr

by the staircase


----------



## Moon Dog

to dig up


----------



## Adam I

he's best socks


----------



## AzKittie74

that smelled so


----------



## Wyatt Furr

awful they melted.


----------



## Moon Dog

But not before


----------



## Big Howlin

midnight did he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

realize that "Magic Taco Truck"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

had an accident.

Hey Fe...Magic Taco Truck is one word?..LOL


----------



## Moon Dog

The truck then

Yeah, and I'll bet FE goes through the express line with more than 10 items too...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

flew over to

Man, you guys are tough! LOL 
Just trying to help Magic Taco Truck get a few posts in.


----------



## Adam I

the deep ravine


----------



## Eric Striffler

where it smashed


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

headfirst into a


----------



## Spooklights

old muddy tombstone.


----------



## AzKittie74

where Aunt Martha


----------



## Big Howlin

stewart lay resting.


----------



## Moon Dog

Suddenly, there was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a loud bang


----------



## Moon Dog

which woke up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

every evil dead


----------



## Moon Dog

butler there was.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But, before anyone


----------



## Moon Dog

saw what happened


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Moon Dog slipped


----------



## BobC

On Britney Spears


----------



## Moon Dog

Then Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Moon Dog

became quite scared


----------



## AzKittie74

and started to


----------



## BobC

Eat Frosted Flakes


----------



## Adam I

with chop sticks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

between his toes.


----------



## Adam I

The sight alone


----------



## Moon Dog

caused the grave


----------



## AzKittie74

to sprout weeds


----------



## Adam I

in the freshly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

made pile of


----------



## Moon Dog

droppings made by


----------



## scareme

a mad dog


----------



## Adam I

know by many


----------



## scareme

as Spot, the


----------



## Adam I

follically challenged canine


----------



## scareme

infested with fleas.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then, from nowhere


----------



## AzKittie74

Elton John ran


----------



## Mist

in his pink


----------



## turtle2778

nightie and matching


----------



## Grave Watcher

fuzzy bunny slippers


----------



## Adam I

with pink sequins


----------



## Lagrousome

to the front


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of the stage


----------



## Moon Dog

where Michael Jackson


----------



## Adam I

was trying to


----------



## Mist

moon walk slowly


----------



## Moon Dog

down the forbidden


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

little kids section


----------



## turtle2778

With angry parents


----------



## Lagrousome

throwing out some


----------



## Adam I

choice words and


----------



## AzKittie74

row of little


----------



## Wyatt Furr

security guards watching.


----------



## scareme

"Now that's enough"


----------



## Moon Dog

said Bill Murry


----------



## BobC

Then Bill "Murray"....................... lol


----------



## scareme

"Don't make me


----------



## Wyatt Furr

eat your socks".


----------



## scareme

The moon shone


----------



## Moon Dog

BobC said:


> Then Bill "Murray"....................... lol


Well... exxxxccccuuuuuuusssseee mmmmeeee!  

down the eerie


----------



## Adam I

vine covered lane


----------



## AzKittie74

hopping and skipping


----------



## Wyatt Furr

between the trees.


----------



## turtle2778

So one day


----------



## Moon Dog

the black cat


----------



## Adam I

walked around while


----------



## scareme

drooling blood colored


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hairballs.Salem sneered


----------



## Dr Morbius

at the donkey


----------



## turtle2778

who said MEOW


----------



## BobC

And Chewed Tobacco


----------



## Moon Dog

then spit at


----------



## scareme

the one legged


----------



## turtle2778

parrot who said


----------



## scareme

"Polly want a


----------



## Moon Dog

finger sandwich". Then


----------



## Big Howlin

the parrot rocked


----------



## Adam I

upon the damp


----------



## scareme

dank,smelly ground


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Salem hissed,"Polly,


----------



## scareme

"don't pull the


----------



## Adam I

dark green cord


----------



## scareme

that's wrapped around


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the fog machine."


----------



## scareme

Darkness fell over


----------



## Moon Dog

the cold autumn


----------



## Wyatt Furr

evening.Shivering slightly,


----------



## Adam I

in the pale


----------



## Wyatt Furr

faux fog,Salem


----------



## turtle2778

went to see


----------



## scareme

a man, about


----------



## Spooklights

more fog juice.


----------



## Adam I

Polly was having


----------



## Wyatt Furr

crackers and wine


----------



## Big Howlin

when he choked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on a saltine.


----------



## scareme

"Quick, give him


----------



## turtle2778

the heimlick maneuver


----------



## scareme

before he dies


----------



## BobC

The What Lick?


----------



## scareme

that's not how the story goes Bob


----------



## Lagrousome

Ouch, that hurts


----------



## scareme

my funny bone


----------



## Adam I

as the rubber


----------



## turtle2778

hammer slammed on


----------



## Adam I

the top of


----------



## scareme

my right arm


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"It's Hammer Time",


----------



## Adam I

producing a compound


----------



## turtle2778

fracture of the


----------



## Adam I

brass elbow pad


----------



## Spooklights

and a minor


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sprain of the


----------



## Moon Dog

right foot while


----------



## Wyatt Furr

trick or treating.


----------



## Fangs

Checking their bag


----------



## Wyatt Furr

full of goodies,


----------



## Adam I

the carmel apple


----------



## Wyatt Furr

started to speak,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*but it's worm*


----------



## BobC

Interrupted The Apple


----------



## Adam I

in mid spiel


----------



## scareme

,"I don't believe


----------



## Adam I

you can say


----------



## Moon Dog

that without any


----------



## Adam I

concern for them.


----------



## turtle2778

Oh but I


----------



## Adam I

can't wait for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

everyone to get


----------



## Adam I

ready for the


----------



## UFO8MyCow

Big night of


----------



## Adam I

apple pie eating


----------



## scareme

and chocolate covered


----------



## Wyatt Furr

raisin Bingo.Suddenly,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareshack opened the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*can of worms*


----------



## Adam I

with unrivaled flair


----------



## scareme

and cut his


----------



## Adam I

nose almost off


----------



## scareme

his face. Next,


----------



## AzKittie74

he went for


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*his flask of*


----------



## Adam I

pink Kool Aid


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which was kept


----------



## ScareShack

underneith his pink


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nightgown where scareshack's


----------



## ScareShack

hand wasnt going


----------



## scareme

,except on Sundays


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*his day of*


----------



## BobC

Wearing Purple Pj's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and fuzzy yellow


----------



## AzKittie74

handcuffs around his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fuzzy bunny ears.


----------



## ScareShack

that make for


----------



## Adam I

great conversation starter


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

at the scareshack


----------



## ScareShack

where love is


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

marked in $$$ (LOL)


----------



## scareme

. Not another one


----------



## Adam I

can possibly match


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the class act


----------



## Adam I

performed while in


----------



## scareme

the bathtub, filled


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with foamy bubbles


----------



## Dr Morbius

with toothless Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and his sidekick


----------



## Spookkid

the giant dwarf,


----------



## Adam I

singing a duet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

like Huey Lewis


----------



## Adam I

and the news.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Suddenly, a yawning


----------



## scareme

orge, with bad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

breath, glared over


----------



## Dr Morbius

Jeff, who shook


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the sleeping Dr.


----------



## Dr Morbius

and said "Wake


----------



## Adam I

up old man


----------



## Dr Morbius

You need to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have your diaper


----------



## Dr Morbius

returned to Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yelling "Hold On!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Jeff's zipper got


----------



## Adam I

stuck on his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

left leg while (shhhhew!)


----------



## Adam I

playing guitar hero.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

While playing hard


----------



## scareme

and working up


----------



## Adam I

a real thrist


----------



## scareme

Adam hurt his


----------



## Dr Morbius

bilingual bisexual parrot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mean while, back


----------



## scareme

at the ranch,


----------



## Adam I

she was making


----------



## Dr Morbius

horrible stick replicas


----------



## Adam I

voodo dolls of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dr. Morbius and


----------



## ScareShack

his little friend


----------



## Dr Morbius

Jeff, who hated


----------



## scareme

everyone smarter than


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a box of


----------



## scareme

wet oreo cookies.


----------



## Adam I

Suddenly the lights


----------



## scareme

went out, and


----------



## Adam I

while gropeing around


----------



## Dr Morbius

his crotch, Adam


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

found Dr. Morbius


----------



## Adam I

empty left shoe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

full of jam (EeewwwW!)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Which Jeff ate


----------



## tuck

On wheat bread


----------



## Adam I

with a glass


----------



## Dr Morbius

of crotch juice.


----------



## crossblades400

Later I decided


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to join in,


----------



## crossblades400

because it was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

such disturbing fun


----------



## Dr Morbius

. Everyone puked after


----------



## AzKittie74

they saw him


----------



## Dr Morbius

so Jeff decided


----------



## Adam I

to take pictures


----------



## Dr Morbius

and post them


----------



## scareme

on the HauntForum.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Zombie-F banned him,


----------



## Fangs

and he cried


----------



## scareme

and hit his


----------



## Dr Morbius

head on the


----------



## BobC

Coffin, Then He


----------



## Mazz

said,,,,,,,,oh,Duhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why am I (you guys are sick! LOL)


----------



## scareme

wetting my pants?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Even after the


----------



## crossblades400

dramatic hurtful news


----------



## scareme

about his private


----------



## Mazz

encounter with a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Florida man named


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mazz, who slurrped


----------



## Mazz

a cherry slushy (heck I had to save myself!)


----------



## AzKittie74

from a bedpan


----------



## crossblades400

to the windooooowwww


----------



## Revenant

Jeff leaped, shouting


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Hey! My crotch-slushy!" (Heheh..sorry Mazz.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is cold and


----------



## Dr Morbius

squishy! Meanwhile, Revenant


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulled a large


----------



## AzKittie74

pink fluffy bunny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from the Doc's


----------



## Dr Morbius

bag of tricks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which was in


----------



## Bone Dancer

the back seat


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

that also contained


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE's battery operated


----------



## crossblades400

and decided to


----------



## Adam I

see the ball


----------



## crossblades400

that was placed


----------



## scareme

with great care


----------



## crossblades400

under the guitar? 0_o


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then crossblades began


----------



## Dr Morbius

to hammer his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fingers until they


----------



## ScareShack

started to pop


----------



## scareme

off his hands.


----------



## Adam I

While placing reservations


----------



## scareme

, we didn't know


----------



## Dr Morbius

fingerless people weren't


----------



## Bone Dancer

allowed in brothels


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that Dr. Morbius operates


----------



## crossblades400

on gigantic brains


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

which are located


----------



## scareme

behind the curtain


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and under his


----------



## scareme

dirty, baggy underwear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, before the


----------



## Bone Dancer

show really started


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Johnny bared all


----------



## crossblades400

his nice boobs


----------



## scareme

on his Birthday


----------



## Dr Morbius

Despite everyone puking.


----------



## randyaz

and going blind


----------



## Dr Morbius

creating mass suicide


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while dancing







the


----------



## Dr Morbius

dance of death.


----------



## Bone Dancer

around the fire


----------



## Dr Morbius

of eternal stench.


----------



## scareme

What is that


----------



## Dr Morbius

smell?" asked scareme.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did someone put


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE's dirty underwear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on Dr.Morbuis's head?


----------



## Dr Morbius

"AAAAAA!" Screamed Morbius,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

then he danced!


----------



## crossblades400

to the music


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of the Carpenters


----------



## scareme

, and drank moonshine


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with pixie elves


----------



## Adam I

singing and dancing


----------



## scareme

til the cows


----------



## Dr Morbius

milked themselves. "Holy..


----------



## scareme

Crap, did you


----------



## Dr Morbius

see that?!" Cried


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Death Touch while


----------



## Dr Morbius

touching his death


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

labeled girlie panties


----------



## Dr Morbius

that he bought


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from Frighteners Ent. (yeah, I know you want soem too!) LoL


----------



## scareme

Jealous with rage,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Morbius tries to


----------



## crossblades400

Dr Morbius said:


> milked themselves. "Holy..


crap on a


----------



## scareme

moving target, while


----------



## Dr Morbius

Scareme's bullseye teeshirt


----------



## scareme

was just the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thing Doc wanted


----------



## Dr Morbius

to *poop* on!! (Thank you Triumph, The Insult Comic Dog!)


----------



## Moon Dog

Next came the


----------



## scareme

screams of Scareme


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

echoing from the


----------



## crossblades400

clown room that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crossblades was hiding


----------



## Dr Morbius

in, shaking and


----------



## scareme

sobbing softly, like


----------



## Dr Morbius

a little girl.


----------



## scareme

"I lothe anyone


----------



## Adam I

who can't sing


----------



## Bone Dancer

and dance like


----------



## Dr Morbius

me," sobbed crossblades.


----------



## scareme

What was that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

screamed scareme from


----------



## crossblades400

the hot dog


----------



## Adam I

costume with the


----------



## Bone Dancer

drizzel of mustard


----------



## scareme

on the buns


----------



## Dr Morbius

and flowery underwear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thanks to Bone Dancer


----------



## scareme

and his fashion


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sense and color


----------



## scareme

blindness. Ever since


----------



## Dr Morbius

he saw FE


----------



## Adam I

used underwear collection


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hanging from Adam I's


----------



## scareme

shower curtin rod.


----------



## scareme

We can never


----------



## Dr Morbius

wear underwear again!


----------



## plistumi

What will happen


----------



## crossblades400

when he takes


----------



## Adam I

off in him


----------



## scareme

John Deere tractor


----------



## Moon Dog

down the long


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dirt path behind


----------



## crossblades400

the clown under


=)


----------



## Death's Door

the tree waiting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with a mini


----------



## scareme

submachine gun, and


----------



## Adam I

Big Red gum


----------



## scareme

. Next, he will


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

be looking for


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Frighteners Entertainment's underwear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

positioned on SI's


----------



## Dr Morbius

head, with eyeholes


----------



## Sickie Ickie

to see Morbius's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

big ole smile


----------



## Dr Morbius

as he swings


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his hips from


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the trapeze swing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while the underwear


----------



## Sickie Ickie

droops lower and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lower onto the


----------



## Sickie Ickie

dusty but usable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pillow cases at


----------



## scareme

the local Walmart.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awaiting scareme's arrival


----------



## Death's Door

FE decides to


----------



## scareme

kill time by


----------



## Adam I

pulling the wings


----------



## scareme

off baby dragons


----------



## Dr Morbius

while playing with


----------



## scareme

cracked lizzard eggs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that Adam brought


----------



## Dr Morbius

from home. However,


----------



## Ms. Wicked

FE's underwear distracted


----------



## scareme

the yellow orge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from getting into


----------



## Death's Door

playing the game


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that Ms.Wicked started


----------



## scareme

back when she


----------



## Death's Door

was suppose to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

be cooking dinner


----------



## Dr Morbius

for her master


----------



## scareme

and little masteretts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Alas, she screams


----------



## Dr Morbius

, Methinks thou dost


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

need a good


----------



## scareme

home cooked meal


----------



## Adam I

and a bottle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of bat blood


----------



## scareme

from the year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

without a Santa


----------



## scareme

Claus present under


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his bed where


----------



## Death's Door

he keeps his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ruffled shirts and


----------



## Death's Door

ballerina tights stored


----------



## scareme

in pink boxes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The first thing


----------



## scareme

that Da Weiner did


----------



## Dr Morbius

was call her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bodyguard onto the


----------



## scareme

peep show stage


----------



## Adam I

for a private


----------



## scareme

showing of her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

old rustic bloomers


----------



## scareme

and feather boa


----------



## Adam I

from Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But, one would


----------



## scareme

have to wonder


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

how these stories


----------



## Death's Door

are started in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the first place?


----------



## scareme

Slowly he turned,


----------



## Adam I

step by step


----------



## scareme

, inch by inch,


----------



## slimy

and gave the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"uh oh" finger to


----------



## scareme

anyone who was


----------



## Adam I

with sight of


----------



## scareme

the horrid act.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Meanwhile,back at


----------



## scareme

the Dairy Queen,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Adam I began


----------



## scareme

to look for


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his long-lost uncle,


----------



## Lilly

whose one leg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was longer than


----------



## Death's Door

the nose hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from Da Weiner's


----------



## scareme

very pretty face.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Uncle Harry Tounge,


----------



## scareme

recently paroled from


----------



## Bone Dancer

a chain gang


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

headed by BD (uh oh!)


----------



## scareme

was seen eating


----------



## Wyatt Furr

leftover posssum nuggets


----------



## scareme

dipped in puss


----------



## Bodybagging

flavored olive oil


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with sprinkles of


----------



## Bodybagging

tasty tuna tibbits


----------



## Wyatt Furr

.Aunt Virginia Hamm,


----------



## Adam I

was not afraid


----------



## scareme

to try to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

eat the tender


----------



## Bone Dancer

parts first and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

left the bones


----------



## Adam I

to her favorite


----------



## Bodybagging

little back stabbing


----------



## scareme

nephew, who choked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the ham.


----------



## scareme

"Not again", screamed


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Columbia,the maid.


----------



## scareme

"I'll kill you


----------



## Bodybagging

and feed your


----------



## scareme

brain to the


----------



## Adam I

cat next door.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Salem meowed hungrily,


----------



## scareme

and licked his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cat nuggets again,


----------



## Bodybagging

thinking to himself


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"where is my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hairball reducing juice?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Finding it behind


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wyatt Furr's hairy butt


----------



## ScareShack

where FE was sniffin


----------



## scareme

with watery eyes,


----------



## Bodybagging

and drooling saliva


----------



## scareme

running out his


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mouth.The smell


----------



## scareme

was so rancent


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE got excited


----------



## scareme

and ran in


----------



## Bodybagging

,Grabbed his spoon


----------



## scareme

and his fork,


----------



## perdidoman

In the eye


----------



## Death's Door

of the beholder


----------



## scareme

,Da Weiner was as


----------



## Bodybagging

she is now


----------



## perdidoman

In the doghouse


----------



## scareme

because of the


----------



## perdidoman

you know what


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, to you know


----------



## psyko99

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## scareme

. The worst part


----------



## Adam I

they all knew


----------



## perdidoman

about the skulls


----------



## scareme

and hidden bodies


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the mailbox.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This wasn't an


----------



## Bodybagging

attempt to befriend


----------



## perdidoman

anyone living in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the dark cold


----------



## psyko99

a dank scent


----------



## perdidoman

Box in the


----------



## Lilly

dungeon was all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wet and gooey


----------



## perdidoman

but what about


----------



## scareme

the zombie under


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the garage refrigerator.


----------



## scareme

"Won't he start


----------



## perdidoman

melting like a


----------



## HallowSkeen

pile of snow


----------



## psyko99

Was left standnig.


----------



## perdidoman

He went to


----------



## psyko99

find his missing


----------



## Adam I

box lunch with


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a liverwurst sandwich,


----------



## scareme

and spoiled milk,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with anchovy entrails.


----------



## scareme

Everyone watching ran


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to grab a


----------



## perdidoman

nice bag lunch


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from the lunch


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

lady who always


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

serves with a


----------



## Death's Door

toothless grin and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

one big eyebrow


----------



## scareme

on her ugly


----------



## Bethene

wrinkled old face


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

.But when the


----------



## scareme

party got started,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Andrew Lloyd Webber,


----------



## scareme

knew how to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

scratch the weasel,


----------



## scareme

while doing the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

giggly wiggly dance


----------



## scareme

in high heels.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just behind the


----------



## scareme

curtian, was the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HauntForum crew with


----------



## ScareShack

open arms and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bad costume choices.


----------



## ScareShack

that were offered


----------



## Lilly

up to he


----------



## scareme

who has no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

clothes on now.


----------



## scareme

After last night,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly and Scareme


----------



## scareme

were in no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

way able to


----------



## scareme

to find the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

keys to their


----------



## scareme

yellow school bus


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Screaming from the


----------



## scareme

tiny banchee only


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the little elves


----------



## scareme

could stop their


----------



## psyko99

maniacally loud laughing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

caused by scareme's


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bad costume chocies.


----------



## Lilly

That's because scareme


----------



## scareme

has no fashion


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sense, but great


----------



## Bone Dancer

legs that looked


----------



## Wyatt Furr

like Cathy Rigby's.


----------



## scareme

After Wyatt coughed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

icky fur balls


----------



## psyko99

onto the table


----------



## perdidoman

, he then went


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looking for perdidoman


----------



## Adam I

to have a


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pedicure.Meanwhile,Adam


----------



## scareme

, just back from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his coffee run,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

smelled a horriffic


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

odor coming from


----------



## Bone Dancer

the open hole


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

found in DT's


----------



## DeathTouch

room but all


----------



## scareme

we could find


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was a cloud


----------



## psyko99

was a vortex


----------



## skeletonowl

which was very


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dense and gooey


----------



## ScareShack

taking a closer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

look, discovered that


----------



## ScareShack

what apperared to


----------



## Bodybagging

be Scareshacks dirty


----------



## ScareShack

laundry getting spread


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

across the floor.


----------



## ScareShack

the sight seen


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

only by those


----------



## ScareShack

seeing the body


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to realize that


----------



## scareme

it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The French Maid,


----------



## scareme

who was really


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE in disguise,


----------



## Bodybagging

as if disguised,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with that moustache,


----------



## scareme

fishnet stockings, red


----------



## Wyatt Furr

boa and heels,


----------



## Adam I

would fool anyone


----------



## scareme

who really knew


----------



## Wyatt Furr

him. "OO-laaa, Bonjour",


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

says Wyatt Fur.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE looked puzzled,


----------



## scareme

as usual, while


----------



## Wyatt Furr

serving small appitizers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Appitizers, get your


----------



## scareme

red hot appitizers


----------



## Wyatt Furr

here.The crowd


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

viewed in terror.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Screaming and running


----------



## scareme

for their lives,


----------



## Wyatt Furr

everyone fled the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scene. Even mighty


----------



## scareme

Mouse was seen


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dropping little doo-dee's.


----------



## scareme

FE scooped them


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

up before anyone


----------



## scareme

, so he could


----------



## psyko99

make that recipe


----------



## scareme

for cookies with


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mint chocolate chips.


----------



## turtle2778

The cookies turned


----------



## Wyatt Furr

out quite yummy,


----------



## Lilly

no one could


----------



## BobC

Get Over How


----------



## Adam I

chewy gooey minty


----------



## Wyatt Furr

,smelly and rancid


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turtle's baking is.


----------



## Silent Requiem

never the less,


----------



## scareme

zombies refused to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dance the mambo


----------



## BobC

But Did Agree


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to eat jello.


----------



## Adam I

While the cookies


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

were in the


----------



## psyko99

oven. Meanwhile, smoke


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

started filling the


----------



## scareme

the entire house


----------



## skeletonowl

and the cat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, bless her furry


----------



## scareme

smoke filled butt.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Peruvian Monks,


----------



## psyko99

began to chant


----------



## scareme

in Chinese about


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cell phone service


----------



## scareme

and the price


----------



## psyko99

of rancid tofu


----------



## Wyatt Furr

at the market.


----------



## scareme

Never before had


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

such a topic


----------



## skeletonowl

arouse such speculation


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and total disregard


----------



## psyko99

for good tasting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

humor found on


----------



## Wyatt Furr

this web site.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Alas, such a


----------



## scareme

thing is expected


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from the likes


----------



## skeletonowl

of Frightners Entertainment...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and Wyatt Furr.


----------



## scareme

Never forget, in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the heat of


----------



## Adam I

of a click


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, eye of the


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wicked old witch.


----------



## scareme

will wander over


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*and drool on*


----------



## scareme

your pretty face.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pretty face you


----------



## Lilly

always did think


----------



## scareme

of the wildest


----------



## Wyatt Furr

costumes to wear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On that note


----------



## scareme

, Wyatt decided not


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*to wear the...*


----------



## scareme

yellow fringed pants


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with the tye-dyed


----------



## scareme

vest, and rainbow


----------



## Wyatt Furr

underwear.Instead, he


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*opted to wear...*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his disney knickers.


----------



## TwistedDementia

After shocking the


----------



## Adam I

cat with an extention cord


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

...smoke filled the room...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...the cat bit...*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

FE in the


----------



## scareme

nethier regions of


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his plaid kilt.


----------



## scareme

Ooohh, that felt


----------



## Lilly

like a fishhook


----------



## Wyatt Furr

in the eye,


----------



## Lilly

as ooze started


----------



## scareme

to flow from


----------



## Wyatt Furr

his new boo-boo,


----------



## BobC

Hannah Montana Jumped


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

right in to


----------



## Bone Dancer

the bath tub


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thinking it was


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Disney on Ice.


----------



## scareme

Never one to


----------



## psyko99

miss an opportunity


----------



## scareme

,Gary Busey started


----------



## Death's Door

to hog the


----------



## scareme

red carpet, while


----------



## BobC

Barack Obama Sang


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Supercalifralisticxpalidoius in French.


----------



## scareme

Wild horses couldn't


----------



## plistumi

understand that word.


----------



## BobC

because its atrocious


----------



## Lilly

always sound precocious


----------



## scareme

to Dick Van ****.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dick was stunned


----------



## scareme

to realize that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the dancing penguins


----------



## turtle2778

were really just


----------



## Bethene

his long lost


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

dwarfed relatives who


----------



## Adam I

desperately needed work


----------



## plistumi

to eat fish


----------



## turtle2778

and grow bigger.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

It began to


----------



## BobC

Get Old When


----------



## Adam I

the snow started


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

and he knew


----------



## Lilly

Mary Poppins wasn't


----------



## Wyatt Furr

having any fun


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*"bloody hell" she...*


----------



## Adam I

yelled as the


----------



## Lilly

wind lifted her


----------



## scareme

up and away.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Avoiding a smokestack,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Mary Poppins crashed...*


----------



## BobC

Into Hot Coco


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Chanel's penthouse skylight.


----------



## scareme

Coco was enterntaining


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a high profile


----------



## Adam I

client in her


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Barbie Princess bed.


----------



## plistumi

Then suddenly she


----------



## crossblades400

woke up and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...smelled the delicious...*


----------



## Lilly

roasted hobbit that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

her butler, Alfredo


----------



## scareme

the hunchback, had


----------



## Wyatt Furr

prepared for supper.


----------



## scareme

Outside, rain fell


----------



## BobC

And hearts Broke


----------



## Wyatt Furr

as Coco decended


----------



## Bethene

into the pit


----------



## scareme

,disco bar extraodinar,


----------



## BobC

Aka Vlad's Basement


----------



## scareme

and danced with


----------



## De Caye

a Bucky because


----------



## scareme

noone else could


----------



## Wyatt Furr

follow his steps.


----------



## De Caye

What's that bone


----------



## scareme

chilling scream I


----------



## De Caye

heard last night


----------



## scareme

while I was


----------



## De Caye

wiping the blood


----------



## Sickie Ickie

off my lips?


----------



## De Caye

Could it be


----------



## scareme

someone I once


----------



## Lilly

tasted before, hmmm


----------



## scareme

, yes it's Sickie


----------



## De Caye

Sweet Lorraine from


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Queen Anne Hill.


----------



## scareme

But I never


----------



## De Caye

knew she could


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dance the Cacucha


----------



## De Caye

or I would've


----------



## skeletonowl

took a hammer


----------



## De Caye

and smashed my


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*feet in tribute*


----------



## scareme

to the dancer


----------



## De Caye

in the cake.


----------



## BobC

After things calmed


----------



## De Caye

down and the


----------



## scareme

keg ran dry,


----------



## Adam I

everyone started to


----------



## skeletonowl

"Jiggy Wit It"


----------



## scareme

in the dark


----------



## Wyatt Furr

old movie theater.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wyatt frequents it


----------



## De Caye

and RavenLunatic does


----------



## Lilly

it so naturally


----------



## RookieSpooker

under the seats


----------



## Wyatt Furr

there is popcorn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*and bubble gum*


----------



## De Caye

and nasty stuff


----------



## Lilly

is that gum?,


----------



## Adam I

came a voice


----------



## skeletonowl

from the dark


----------



## BobC

The Geico Lizard


----------



## scareme

hopped around angerly


----------



## RookieSpooker

and offered insurance..


----------



## scareme

to those with


----------



## Wyatt Furr

gas guzzzling SUV's.


----------



## Adam I

While the smaller


----------



## BobC

Cars Got Free


----------



## Spooklights

car wash and


----------



## scareme

and diaper changes


----------



## Death's Door

every 30,000 miles


----------



## Adam I

or three months


----------



## RookieSpooker

whichever has the..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

most sunny days.


----------



## Adam I

In the dark


----------



## scareme

no one knows


----------



## RookieSpooker

what lurks inside


----------



## scareme

the chained box


----------



## BobC

Some Say That


----------



## RookieSpooker

it eats only...


----------



## Silent Requiem

raw dripping flesh


----------



## Lilly

spiced up with


----------



## scareme

battery acid and


----------



## RookieSpooker

it REALLY craves...


----------



## Lilly

the tender baby


----------



## scareme

diapers full of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a greenish yellow


----------



## BobC

Lemon Lime Jello


----------



## RookieSpooker

It comes out...


----------



## scareme

soft and sweet


----------



## Lilly

and ooey gooey


----------



## scareme

,not all clumpy,


----------



## turtle2778

lumpy or bumpy.


----------



## De Caye

but oh so


----------



## BobC

Good till the


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

realization hits that


----------



## De Caye

it's not jello


----------



## BobC

Its Jello's Cousin


----------



## De Caye

Pudding that always


----------



## scareme

in the way


----------



## RookieSpooker

in the fridge...


----------



## BobC

As well as


----------



## Lilly

between the toes


----------



## scareme

and up your


----------



## Lilly

nose, like a


----------



## scareme

rubber hose. Later,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*the reaction is...*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

quite chilly and


----------



## De Caye

so startling that


----------



## Lilly

chills and shivers


----------



## De Caye

ran through my


----------



## Wyatt Furr

underpants. Laughing hysterically,


----------



## De Caye

because it's cold,


----------



## scareme

Wyatt reached for


----------



## RookieSpooker

a spoon and..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*begin to flick*


----------



## Lilly

crusted chunks of


----------



## scareme

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Lilly

that has spoiled


----------



## Bloodhound

attracting the only


----------



## Wyatt Furr

finest of roaches.


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't go


----------



## Bloodhound

Back into the.......


----------



## Death's Door

Bates Motel if


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I were you.


----------



## Bloodhound

Unless you have...........


----------



## HibLaGrande

ca hones the


----------



## Lilly

great balls of


----------



## Bloodhound

Protecting you from


----------



## scareme

witches and werewolves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

The Spirit King


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sat on his


----------



## Fangs

skeleton throne and


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ate Hot Pockets.


----------



## scareme

Next you'll say


----------



## Lilly

Kool-aid running through


----------



## Bloodhound

our yard haunt


----------



## Lilly

in the swamp


----------



## Dr Morbius

singing "Zippety Dooda"!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"My, oh ,my


----------



## Bloodhound

What a wonderful


----------



## scareme

smell this place


----------



## Bloodhound

has, Bacon-N-Egg's yeah


----------



## scareme

from todays breakfast.


----------



## Bloodhound

oh, yum, yum.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Then,.....he barfed.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Quite a lot,


----------



## scareme

for such a


----------



## Bloodhound

small plate full


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*of raw turtle...*


----------



## Bloodhound

that still crawled


----------



## RAWR

with legless fairies.


----------



## scareme

Never again will


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Harry Potter's butt


----------



## Bloodhound

become coverd with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

latex and burlap


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to hide the


----------



## Bloodhound

tatoo image of


----------



## scareme

George W Bush riding


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a grand piano.


----------



## Bloodhound

This is well


----------



## Lilly

not the first


----------



## Wyatt Furr

time a president


----------



## Bloodhound

has been caught


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with his fingers


----------



## Bloodhound

all the way


----------



## Lilly

in a spot


----------



## scareme

where they shouldn't


----------



## Bloodhound

be. Due to


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the current state


----------



## scareme

of the weather,


----------



## Lilly

a kite would


----------



## Wyatt Furr

fly upside down


----------



## Bloodhound

with it's tail


----------



## De Caye

coated in jello.


----------



## scareme

Now why did


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Cher and Madonna,


----------



## Bloodhound

get together in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*such a clandestine...*


----------



## scareme

meeting with Bob


----------



## Moon Dog

Marley on the


----------



## Bloodhound

the beach. Drinking


----------



## Wyatt Furr

rum and cokes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with no shoes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*and singing I...*


----------



## Bloodhound

just want to


----------



## scareme

get out of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this big hole


----------



## Bloodhound

in the moonlight


----------



## scareme

with your help.


----------



## Bloodhound

Now to drunk


----------



## scareme

to drive, Bloodhound


----------



## Wyatt Furr

grabbed a waffle,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a handful of


----------



## Lilly

of M & M's, then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme arrived with


----------



## Bloodhound

a big ladder


----------



## Wyatt Furr

and her bloomers.


----------



## Bloodhound

Just watching this


----------



## scareme

spectacle is enough


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to make a


----------



## Bloodhound

Frighteners Entertainment turn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

his head and


----------



## Bloodhound

wink at scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who was oblivious...*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

about the postion


----------



## scareme

of the peephole


----------



## Bloodhound

in her bloomers.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just then a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

strange man and


----------



## Lilly

and his funny


----------



## Bloodhound

little pet zombie


----------



## Lilly

peeked around the


----------



## Bloodhound

big ladder and


----------



## scareme

screamed, "Never touch


----------



## Moon Dog

my bloomers again!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Confused, Scareme began


----------



## Bloodhound

to perform a


----------



## TommaHawk

interpretive dance holding


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pumpkins, cats and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a skillet. But


----------



## Bloodhound

in a blink


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of an eye


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## Bloodhound

horrible accendent and


----------



## scareme

the cats slashed


----------



## Lilly

the guts out


----------



## Bloodhound

of the pumpkins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and Vampira screamed!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Johnnythunder ran to


----------



## Moon Dog

her aid, but


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slipped and skid


----------



## Moon Dog

smack dab into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a pile of


----------



## Moon Dog

rabbit poop. Then


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly began to


----------



## Lilly

laugh and point


----------



## scareme

at the unfortunate


----------



## Bloodhound

yet, passionate kiss


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of Dr.Morbious and


----------



## Bloodhound

Vampira. Dr.Morbious began


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

winking and smiling


----------



## Bloodhound

while slowly taking


----------



## scareme

his hands out


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of his pants


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*cuff where a...*


----------



## Moon Dog

slimy yet satisfying


----------



## Bloodhound

Soft bodied Tick


----------



## scareme

had embedded itself.


----------



## Moon Dog

Now, on to


----------



## turtle2778

the next phase


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where Turtle begins


----------



## turtle2778

to tell the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

stories of time


----------



## Moon Dog

about how she


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

rode her broom


----------



## Moon Dog

from here to


----------



## Bloodhound

The Land of


----------



## mrskeleton

The darkest depths


----------



## scareme

and smallest minds.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then Turtle became


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the Queen of


----------



## Lilly

Darkmoon demons and


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

little forest pixies


----------



## Moon Dog

that would dance


----------



## Bloodhound

The Dum Dum


----------



## scareme

dance while singing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"we are the


----------



## Bloodhound

pixie's from hell"


----------



## Lilly

the pixies from..


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly's little nest..


----------



## Moon Dog

we think Lilly's...


----------



## scream1973

thoughts are strange


----------



## Lilly

so does lilly,


----------



## Moon Dog

isn't that silly?


----------



## scream1973

I really think so said..


----------



## Moon Dog

Frighteners Entertainment, then


----------



## tonguesandwich

ate the pixies


----------



## Moon Dog

and wondered why


----------



## scream1973

they gave us


----------



## tonguesandwich

some major bloating


----------



## scream1973

and noxious gas..


----------



## Bloodhound

Once we sat


----------



## scream1973

Down upon our ..


----------



## Bloodhound

throne of honer


----------



## sharpobject

we realized that...


----------



## scream1973

We left behind


----------



## tonguesandwich

The momma pixie


----------



## scream1973

Boy was she


----------



## randyaz

gratefull because the


----------



## scream1973

group had eaten


----------



## Moon Dog

all of their


----------



## scream1973

loud annoying young


----------



## Moon Dog

whippersnappers, then along


----------



## scream1973

with DT and


----------



## Koumajutsu

some ice-cream sandwiches


----------



## Moon Dog

she became very


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...full and bloated.*


----------



## Moon Dog

By now, things


----------



## Bloodhound

seem to settle


----------



## Moon Dog

down a bit


----------



## Bloodhound

except for the


----------



## Moon Dog

glowing red eyes


----------



## randyaz

some Visine couldv'e


----------



## scareme

helped out there.


----------



## Moon Dog

By now, the


----------



## Bloodhound

Momma Pixie became


----------



## scream1973

very irrate and


----------



## Bloodhound

could not even


----------



## scareme

manage to talk


----------



## Moon Dog

to her kids


----------



## scareme

about how misbehaved


----------



## tonguesandwich

the little ****z


----------



## Moon Dog

were being this


----------



## Bloodhound

time on the


----------



## Lilly

frog ferry, crossing


----------



## Bloodhound

from hells spawn


----------



## scareme

to north of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Dead Man's City.*


----------



## Moon Dog

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Spookyboo

the birthing room


----------



## Wyatt Furr

at Mockingbird General,


----------



## Spookyboo

Matilda was pushing


----------



## Bloodhound

and cursing at


----------



## scareme

everyone in sight


----------



## Spookyboo

just then a


----------



## Bloodhound

mist filled the


----------



## Spookyboo

room and obscured


----------



## Moon Dog

the doctor's view


----------



## AzKittie74

of little Eddie's


----------



## Spookyboo

tentacles as they


----------



## Bloodhound

wiggleing about wildly


----------



## scream1973

flailing to and


----------



## Spookyboo

fro until one


----------



## scareme

snagged an instrument


----------



## Spookyboo

and it struck


----------



## Moon Dog

the doctor right


----------



## Bloodhound

on the tip


----------



## Moon Dog

of his giant


----------



## Spookyboo

hairy wrinkled thumb


----------



## Bloodhound

that now has


----------



## Spookyboo

two halves split


----------



## tonguesandwich

down the middle


----------



## Spookyboo

Now you cant


----------



## Moon Dog

imagine the sight


----------



## Lilly

of veins and


----------



## tonguesandwich

bone, the maggots


----------



## scareme

eating away hungerly,


----------



## Bloodhound

Growing insainly fast


----------



## tonguesandwich

burrowing in substrates


----------



## Moon Dog

began digesting the


----------



## Bloodhound

muscle tissue and


----------



## scareme

blood vessels around


----------



## Moon Dog

the bone. Then


----------



## Bloodhound

suddenly digging into


----------



## Spookyboo

the bloody marrow


----------



## Moon Dog

out came a


----------



## scareme

bunny, with razor


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sharp teeth and


----------



## Bloodhound

wrinkly skin, disfigured


----------



## PrettyGhoul

face and screaming...


----------



## Bloodhound

howl. One couldn't


----------



## scareme

help but notice


----------



## Bloodhound

that on the


----------



## scareme

full moon eve,


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## scareme

awful sight of


----------



## Moon Dog

bunny fur flying


----------



## randy2084

and the flash


----------



## Moon Dog

from the razor


----------



## Bloodhound

sharp teeth. Slashing


----------



## scareme

his way through


----------



## Moon Dog

Moondog's golf ball.


----------



## Bloodhound

Moondog was so


----------



## Moon Dog

relieved that he


----------



## Bloodhound

only had his


----------



## Moon Dog

one golf ball.


----------



## Bloodhound

The unlucky practice


----------



## Moon Dog

of the doctor's


----------



## scream1973

hacking and slashing


----------



## Bloodhound

proved to be


----------



## scream1973

alot of fun


----------



## Bloodhound

and fatel. Unfortunatly


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## scareme

mummy in the


----------



## Moon Dog

coffin that opened


----------



## scream1973

to reveal that


----------



## Bloodhound

underneath the tightly


----------



## Moon Dog

wrapped bandages there


----------



## scream1973

was revealed a


----------



## scareme

stained old bone.


----------



## Bloodhound

This strange and


----------



## Moon Dog

eerie bone smelled


----------



## scareme

like rotted earth


----------



## Moon Dog

and was looking


----------



## Bloodhound

as if it


----------



## Moon Dog

had been ran


----------



## Bloodhound

over several times


----------



## randyaz

by a rancid


----------



## scream1973

slug , as it


----------



## gypsichic

over by a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

flat bike tire


----------



## gypsichic

smashing and flattening


----------



## Moon Dog

everthing in it's


----------



## gypsichic

path. All of


----------



## Bloodhound

the slime coverd


----------



## scream1973

all of the


----------



## gypsichic

creatures were carrying


----------



## Bloodhound

small part's of


----------



## gypsichic

fingers and toes


----------



## Bloodhound

that began to


----------



## gypsichic

wiggle while being


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

chewed on by


----------



## gypsichic

a short fat


----------



## scareme

ogre wearing red


----------



## Bloodhound

scareshack thongs stretched


----------



## gypsichic

over his head


----------



## scream1973

like an eyepatch


----------



## Bloodhound

Squinting through the


----------



## gypsichic

hole in the


----------



## scareme

torn dusty curtian,


----------



## Moon Dog

he saw such


----------



## gypsichic

madness and mayhem


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and something small.....


----------



## Bloodhound

wet and furry..........


----------



## gypsichic

hairy and small...........


----------



## Bloodhound

creep onto the


----------



## gypsichic

moss covered casket


----------



## Bloodhound

dripping with slime


----------



## gypsichic

very slowly searched


----------



## Bloodhound

every knook and


----------



## Moon Dog

cranny to find


----------



## gypsichic

squishy red worms


----------



## Lilly

coming out of


----------



## Moon Dog

the wound caused


----------



## Lilly

oozing yellow pockets


----------



## randyaz

of putrid puss


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

to coagulate upon


----------



## Lilly

the already rotting


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Pumpkin. But then...*


----------



## scareme

,before anyone knew...


----------



## randyaz

the pumplin rised


----------



## Lilly

and Linus fainted,


----------



## randyaz

falling into dreamland


----------



## skeletonowl

while Snoopy flew


----------



## Lilly

over and dropped


----------



## Bloodhound

fresh pumpkin seed's


----------



## skeletonowl

all over the


----------



## scareme

limp young man.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

dreaming of blankets


----------



## randyaz

of scratchy wool


----------



## Bloodhound

to snuggle with


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound on a


----------



## skeletonowl

cold Autumn day.


----------



## scream1973

On that day


----------



## Bloodhound

before the morning's


----------



## Lauriebeast

sun came up


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

a ghostly chill


----------



## Lauriebeast

permeated the air


----------



## Bloodhound

A stinch so


----------



## randyaz

punjent it could


----------



## Bloodhound

only be of


----------



## Moon Dog

Sickie Ickie's socks


----------



## randyaz

So vile they


----------



## Bloodhound

summond Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

his nostrils flaring


----------



## randyaz

stung with a


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bee's rear end


----------



## randyaz

spread apart to


----------



## Lauriebeast

blow his nose


----------



## Bloodhound

trying desperatly to


----------



## Moon Dog

keep from having


----------



## Bloodhound

the stinch from


----------



## Moon Dog

randyaz's overcoat, keeping


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog from


----------



## randyaz

enjoying his breakfast


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

of poached roadkill


----------



## randyaz

the maggots rolled


----------



## Lauriebeast

across his plate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

while lauriebeast watched


----------



## Lauriebeast

in utter disgust


----------



## randyaz

asking..."Where's mine?"


----------



## Lauriebeast

You should share


----------



## scareme

with everyone who


----------



## randyaz

wanted a bite


----------



## Bloodhound

MoonDog selfishly ate


----------



## Lauriebeast

chomping, drooling, belching


----------



## randyaz

devoured the roadkill.


----------



## Lauriebeast

When he finished


----------



## Bloodhound

a loud deep


----------



## Lauriebeast

groan came from


----------



## randyaz

the broom closet


----------



## Lauriebeast

in the basement


----------



## Bloodhound

next to the


----------



## Lauriebeast

freezer with the


----------



## Bloodhound

mop by the


----------



## Lauriebeast

bloody rag pile


----------



## Bloodhound

arranged in a


----------



## Lauriebeast

curious design of


----------



## randyaz

Lucky Charms cereal.


----------



## Lauriebeast

LMAO.....sorry! continue whilst I get it together here


----------



## Lauriebeast

the strangest thing


----------



## randyaz

about charms are


----------



## Lauriebeast

the way they


----------



## randyaz

soak up fluids


----------



## Lauriebeast

and taste like


----------



## scareme

something you never


----------



## Lauriebeast

would want to


----------



## Bloodhound

share with your


----------



## scareme

best friend forever.


----------



## BobC

But on the


----------



## Lilly

flipside whoever thought


----------



## Bloodhound

lucky charms would


----------



## randyaz

squirt like that.


----------



## Bloodhound

To everyones surprise


----------



## randyaz

The Trix rabbit...


----------



## Lauriebeast

found some Cheerios


----------



## randyaz

just as Frakenberry


----------



## Lauriebeast

hurled his Cornflakes


----------



## randyaz

at Count Chocula


----------



## Lauriebeast

How dare you!


----------



## randyaz

You made me


----------



## scareme

spray milk out


----------



## randyaz

my tear ducts


----------



## Lauriebeast

and into my


----------



## scareme

bathroom sink, filled


----------



## Bloodhound

with booberry's and


----------



## randyaz

and pink hearts


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and yellow moons


----------



## randyaz

blinded the leprachaun


----------



## scareme

who stumbled backwards


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and fell into


----------



## Bloodhound

a big pile


----------



## scareme

of wedding dresses


----------



## Moon Dog

wishing that he


----------



## Bloodhound

could strip naked


----------



## scareme

and run through


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

endless thistle fields


----------



## randyaz

while whistling the


----------



## Koumajutsu

same old tune:


----------



## randyaz

Andy Griffith Theme


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and eating bait


----------



## randyaz

on a Ritz


----------



## Koumajutsu

whole wheat cracker


----------



## randyaz

with sesame seeds


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and extract of


----------



## randyaz

poly unsaturated fat


----------



## scareme

. Opening his eyes,


----------



## randyaz

he observed that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

time flowed backwards


----------



## Bloodhound

unsure what to


----------



## randyaz

He pulled out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a golden stopwatch.


----------



## dynoflyer

The cheerleader squealed,


----------



## Bloodhound

and looked surprised.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Her pom-poms jiggled


----------



## dynoflyer

to and fro


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

as the axe


----------



## randyaz

severed her pompom


----------



## dynoflyer

her boyfriend reached


----------



## randyaz

and grabbed her


----------



## Lauriebeast

other jiggling pompom


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and twisted hard


----------



## Moon Dog

which made her


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

nurple turn purple


----------



## dynoflyer

matching her eyes.


----------



## scareme

She reached over


----------



## lewlew

and grabbed his


----------



## scareme

lower lip, pulling


----------



## randyaz

over his face


----------



## scareme

and nailing it


----------



## lewlew

with a huge


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

bloodstained ballpeen hammer.


----------



## Bloodhound

Bang, Bang, Bang......


----------



## randyaz

oooowieee....my thumb


----------



## dynoflyer

looks like a


----------



## randyaz

serving of liver


----------



## skeletonowl

on a table


----------



## Bloodhound

served with blood


----------



## Moon Dog

and a dash


----------



## scareme

of MoonDog's famous


----------



## Moon Dog

redhot sauce called


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Moondog's redhot sauce


----------



## randyaz

thats bound to


----------



## Moon Dog

make anyone run


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

for the restroom


----------



## scareme

with pink walls.


----------



## randyaz

The Flushmaster 2000


----------



## scareme

is so quiet


----------



## Bloodhound

that in a


----------



## dynoflyer

darkened room you


----------



## randyaz

you can hear LB


----------



## AzKittie74

shove it in


----------



## Moon Dog

overdrive and then


----------



## Bloodhound

realease it slowly


----------



## dynoflyer

, while the cheerleader


----------



## randyaz

contemplated her navel.


----------



## scareme

Nothing like that


----------



## AzKittie74

has ever happened


----------



## scareme

to someone so


----------



## Bloodhound

different and so..


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

darn good looking!


----------



## scareme

But it was


----------



## Bloodhound

and it did


----------



## randyaz

on the front


----------



## scareme

of every newspaper


----------



## Bloodhound

and posted on


----------



## scareme

the bedroom door


----------



## Bloodhound

Were these words


----------



## scareme

"Stay out unless


----------



## Bloodhound

you can prove


----------



## scareme

you have been


----------



## Bloodhound

here once before


----------



## scareme

or know someone


----------



## Bloodhound

That would like


----------



## scareme

to wear women's


----------



## randyaz

1920's style swimsuits


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and bathing caps


----------



## spideranne

that smelled like


----------



## randyaz

used chastity belts


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

worn by spinsters


----------



## scareme

who never saw


----------



## Bloodhound

the light of


----------



## randyaz

my trench coat.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

having been blinded


----------



## Bloodhound

by whats underneath


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

which reeked horribly


----------



## Bloodhound

looked somewhat like


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

a dessicated corpse


----------



## Bloodhound

coverd with maggots


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

and oozing pus


----------



## Bloodhound

dripping green slime


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

covering his putrescent


----------



## randyaz

but large Johnson


----------



## Bloodhound

left arm and


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

hairy right palm


----------



## ghost37

then fell down


----------



## randyaz

when the antibiotics


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

dehydrated his johnson


----------



## randyaz

he returned to


----------



## Moon Dog

the medicine cabinet


----------



## randyaz

searching for something


----------



## scareme

to perk up


----------



## randyaz

his spirits, he


----------



## scareme

found a blue


----------



## Moon Dog

pill that did


----------



## scareme

the job. Later


----------



## spideranne

he unexpectedly found


----------



## Moon Dog

that the pill


----------



## Bloodhound

could just make


----------



## randyaz

a four hour


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

swollen pinky toe


----------



## randyaz

turn into a


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

$5 foot long


----------



## Bloodhound

ketchup and mustard


----------



## randyaz

will cost extra


----------



## AzKittie74

between 12-3pm


----------



## randyaz

with the coupon


----------



## ghost37

but the relish


----------



## randyaz

and the chicks


----------



## Bloodhound

are only to


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

hide the shame


----------



## ghost37

from the laughing


----------



## randyaz

because Bloodhound went


----------



## dynoflyer

with the cheerleader


----------



## randyaz

to see MammaMia


----------



## Bloodhound

and got caught


----------



## randyaz

in the turnstile


----------



## Bloodhound

because the cheerleader


----------



## randyaz

heard someone say


----------



## spideranne

"I can't find


----------



## randyaz

anyone who will


----------



## Bloodhound

lift me by


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

my ear lobes."


----------



## scareme

However, that didn't


----------



## Bloodhound

help get them


----------



## randyaz

proceed with the


----------



## scareme

suprise party that


----------



## randyaz

became an afterthought


----------



## Bloodhound

simply because randyaz


----------



## randyaz

forgot to bring


----------



## ghost37

the dark brown


----------



## randyaz

orb that summons


----------



## Bloodhound

the cast of


----------



## randyaz

Lepers In Paradise


----------



## dynoflyer

starring "The Cheerleader".


----------



## spideranne

After that debacle


----------



## scareme

noone was safe


----------



## randyaz

from the revenge


----------



## Bloodhound

of the sneering


----------



## randyaz

Awfulawfulous and it's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bob Marley corpse


----------



## randyaz

that was smoking


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pork for his


----------



## randyaz

journey to the


----------



## spideranne

fair. However, he


----------



## randyaz

he could only


----------



## Lilly

use worm larvae


----------



## Bloodhound

and butterfly guts


----------



## Holyhabanero

, as hunting season


----------



## randyaz

opened for insects


----------



## scareme

and large sheep,


----------



## Spanky

over 15 lbs.


----------



## Bloodhound

insects wieghing less


----------



## Johnny Thunder

than a ghost


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

at Weight Watchers.


----------



## randyaz

are only legal


----------



## Bloodhound

until school starts


----------



## randyaz

cause thats when


----------



## Bloodhound

all hell breaks


----------



## randyaz

breaks loose at


----------



## Holyhabanero

the Copacabana, where


----------



## Bloodhound

Holyhabanero and his


----------



## randyaz

trained gila monster


----------



## Moon Dog

move to Margaritavile


----------



## dynoflyer

Blender Sports Arena


----------



## randyaz

to attend the


----------



## r0b3r7

annual Haunt Fest


----------



## randyaz

and trade show


----------



## Bloodhound

Where you can


----------



## randyaz

trade your body


----------



## Bloodhound

and haunt your


----------



## Fangs

neighbors house for


----------



## randyaz

letting the dog


----------



## spideranne

do a little


----------



## randyaz

bojangles dance for


----------



## Bloodhound

a rawhide bone


----------



## Moon Dog

and some big


----------



## randyaz

ju ju beans


----------



## Spanky

.Then later on


----------



## dynoflyer

the cheerleader crept


----------



## Monk

over to me


----------



## Bloodhound

eyes wide open


----------



## Monk

lips puckered up


----------



## Spanky

and she whispered


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Save the world


----------



## Bloodhound

and I will


----------



## Monk

after I eat


----------



## Moon Dog

. Just then there


----------



## Monk

was an eerie


----------



## spideranne

noise from across


----------



## Monk

the cold dark


----------



## randyaz

expanse, a moan


----------



## Lauriebeast

suddenly came from


----------



## randyaz

over there by


----------



## Bloodhound

the mound of


----------



## Monk

freshly dug dirt.


----------



## randyaz

The band camp


----------



## Bloodhound

was the only


----------



## randyaz

people around for


----------



## NickG

lightyears and lightyears


----------



## spideranne

except for one


----------



## randyaz

creature that survived


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wearing a kilt


----------



## Monk

and nothing else.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On lookers thought


----------



## randyaz

it wore underware


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

though, after reinspection


----------



## randyaz

they were blinded


----------



## spideranne

by what appeared.


----------



## randyaz

The kilted creature


----------



## Wyatt Furr

with his bagpipes


----------



## turtle2778

had lifted his


----------



## randyaz

kilt and shook


----------



## Bloodhound

his wee little


----------



## randyaz

winkie at the


----------



## Bloodhound

band camp members


----------



## Dr Morbius

who, upon noticing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

something just didn't


----------



## Bloodhound

look like it


----------



## randyaz

was something that


----------



## Bloodhound

could harm anyone


----------



## randyaz

if they got


----------



## Bloodhound

to close to


----------



## spideranne

it. They then


----------



## Bloodhound

made the effort


----------



## randyaz

not to look


----------



## Bloodhound

at it anymore.


----------



## randyaz

So, the campers


----------



## Bloodhound

turned around and


----------



## randyaz

hid their eyes


----------



## Bloodhound

shivering and shaking


----------



## randyaz

because they knew


----------



## RavenLunatic

*way too much*


----------



## randyaz

about what kilts


----------



## RavenLunatic

*have in common *


----------



## randyaz

with other blinding


----------



## RavenLunatic

*acts of fashion. *


----------



## Bloodhound

Standing together they


----------



## randyaz

unveiled the omnipotent


----------



## Bloodhound

green and rusty


----------



## randyaz

kilt sliting axe


----------



## Moon Dog

that was dripping


----------



## Dr Morbius

Then he died.


----------



## Bloodhound

or did he?


----------



## randyaz

Only the campers


----------



## RavenLunatic

*will ever know.*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

It is said


----------



## RavenLunatic

*that you can *


----------



## Bloodhound

only become a


----------



## Moon Dog

raving lunatic when


----------



## rottincorps

the bite of


----------



## RavenLunatic

*the vampire coincides*


----------



## rottincorps

the taste of


----------



## gypsichic

blood and sugar


----------



## rottincorps

in the dawn.


----------



## LJClarke

When the vampire


----------



## Spooky1

rises at dusk


----------



## randyaz

the first thing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that raises an


----------



## rottincorps

eyebrow,to see


----------



## scareme

if there was


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a scary monster


----------



## scareme

lurking in the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

misty wooden forest.


----------



## scareme

I have never


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

seen the fog


----------



## scareme

so thick that


----------



## scReamR

you couldn't see


----------



## RavenLunatic

*into his eyes.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

or find the


----------



## randyaz

bathroom door knob


----------



## rottincorps

in the dark


----------



## gypsichic

dripping with green


----------



## RoxyBlue

scrubbing bubbles. Now..


----------



## RavenLunatic

*how did you*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

convince my dog


----------



## RavenLunatic

*not to eat*


----------



## rottincorps

the toilet cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

or the towels


----------



## rottincorps

while going to....


----------



## RoxyBlue

clean the sink?


----------



## Bloodhound

Reaching up and


----------



## randyaz

scratching his left


----------



## rottincorps

eye socket on


----------



## Bloodhound

the corner of


----------



## randyaz

12th and broadway


----------



## rottincorps

where demons and


----------



## Bloodhound

half rotted bodies


----------



## Moon Dog

were kept for


----------



## randyaz

public display and


----------



## RoxyBlue

delectation, he hastily


----------



## randyaz

tore off one


----------



## Bloodhound

of the rotted


----------



## RoxyBlue

fence posts, then


----------



## RavenLunatic

*scratched his ass. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

As he turned


----------



## Monk

towards the light


----------



## RoxyBlue

of the moon


----------



## randyaz

he noticed that


----------



## RoxyBlue

a pulsating shadow


----------



## Spooklights

was slowly creeping


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

across the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

carrying a bag


----------



## Firedawg

covered in blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

smelling of laudanum


----------



## rottincorps

and pungent garlic


----------



## randyaz

the bag contained


----------



## rottincorps

severed limbs and


----------



## randyaz

a meatball sandwich


----------



## OLYhaunt

they were hungry


----------



## RoxyBlue

for something salty


----------



## randyaz

with grey poupon


----------



## RoxyBlue

and Heinz 57


----------



## rottincorps

to go with


----------



## randyaz

a cold beer


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

to the game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

After he ate


----------



## randyaz

he got diarrhea


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

on his favorite


----------



## RoxyBlue

pair of overalls


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

that he had


----------



## RoxyBlue

recently embroidered with


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

fluffly, little pink


----------



## RoxyBlue

daisies and birdies.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Suddenly, out of


----------



## rottincorps

fear, for his


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lost love, Penelope.....


----------



## randyaz

was still lost


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

to his ever-lasting


----------



## rottincorps

stench, that could


----------



## evil-within

wake the dead


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

with ease because


----------



## RoxyBlue

it was so


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

much apart of


----------



## RoxyBlue

his essence. Suddenly


----------



## randyaz

Penelope's sinuses cleared


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

so she'd be


----------



## RoxyBlue

able to breathe


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

without inhaling thumbtacks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the other


----------



## RoxyBlue

foot, she wore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

blue nail polish


----------



## RoxyBlue

and toe rings


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

that would vibrate


----------



## RoxyBlue

whenever she kicked


----------



## randyaz

her dog for


----------



## bohica

always sniffing the..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

old cat box.


----------



## randyaz

The vibration from


----------



## RoxyBlue

her cell phone


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, hidden in her


----------



## RoxyBlue

left back pocket


----------



## Spooky1

reminded her to..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

change her socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

and rotate the


----------



## rottincorps

lint balls under


----------



## RoxyBlue

her double bed.


----------



## rottincorps

Could anybody tell


----------



## Spooky1

she hadn't dusted ..


----------



## RoxyBlue

in many years


----------



## Dr Morbius

? Probably not, however..


----------



## Spooky1

..the small creatures ..


----------



## rottincorps

rotted in to


----------



## RoxyBlue

shapeless smelly blobs


----------



## randyaz

of defiled dirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

and oozing goo.


----------



## rottincorps

that tasted so.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

much like a


----------



## rottincorps

sun dried road....


----------



## RoxyBlue

apple. Now that...


----------



## rottincorps

her taste buds


----------



## RoxyBlue

were awakened, she...


----------



## rottincorps

couldn't get enough


----------



## Spooky1

. She started to ....


----------



## rottincorps

collect all the.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

edible items within


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

reach of her


----------



## Spooky1

dusty little hands


----------



## Bloodhound

stuffing them into


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

anyone's pockets, looking for loose change and lint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She sat down..


----------



## Don Givens

on a big


----------



## RoxyBlue

pile of fungus


----------



## Don Givens

and ate till


----------



## RoxyBlue

she exploded. Then...


----------



## Spooky1

as she reformed ...


----------



## Don Givens

The Grateful Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

they went on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and on and


----------



## Don Givens

and on till


----------



## RoxyBlue

they reached a


----------



## Don Givens

to e flat


----------



## rottincorps

then jerry went........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and passed away


----------



## randyaz

not being grateful


----------



## Spooky1

enough to stay.


----------



## rottincorps

BUT, as a


----------



## RoxyBlue

small rodent appeared


----------



## rottincorps

from the lamp


----------



## RoxyBlue

by Penelope's bed


----------



## rottincorps

she gasped in


----------



## randyaz

anticipation of rodent


----------



## RoxyBlue

droppings falling on


----------



## rottincorps

the bridge of


----------



## Spooky1

her large nose.


----------



## rottincorps

She jumped up...


----------



## Moon Dog

and screamed like


----------



## rottincorps

A cat that......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was being chased


----------



## Spooky1

by a rabid


----------



## RoxyBlue

werewolf on crack.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Behold the Great


----------



## Don Givens

Butt cheeks of


----------



## RoxyBlue

the neighbor's dog


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

came calling. Swifty


----------



## RoxyBlue

changing the storyline


----------



## Spooky1

a plane crashed (okay this is creepy, an hour or two after I posted this a military jet crashed into a house in San Diego)


----------



## RoxyBlue

on Penelope's house


----------



## Don Givens

in the middle


----------



## RoxyBlue

of the night


----------



## Spooky1

interrupting the coven


----------



## RoxyBlue

that was performing


----------



## Don Givens

My Fair Lady


----------



## Spooky1

for homeless witches.


----------



## Don Givens

Needless to say,


----------



## RoxyBlue

the lead actress


----------



## Don Givens

had the smelliest


----------



## RoxyBlue

lines to read


----------



## Spooky1

because a skunk


----------



## RoxyBlue

had written them.


----------



## Don Givens

So she decided


----------



## RoxyBlue

to go outside


----------



## Spooky1

to get some


----------



## Don Givens

freshly made cow


----------



## RoxyBlue

patties for breakfast.


----------



## Don Givens

However, she changed


----------



## RoxyBlue

her mind and


----------



## Don Givens

picked up some


----------



## Spooky1

beer and chips


----------



## Don Givens

to go with


----------



## RoxyBlue

the guacamole dip.


----------



## Spooky1

The ravenous coven


----------



## RoxyBlue

wanted the beer


----------



## Spooky1

to boil a


----------



## Don Givens

cauldron full of


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken dumplings, so..


----------



## Don Givens

Penelope started a


----------



## RoxyBlue

fire in the


----------



## Don Givens

herth. The simmering


----------



## Spooky1

cauldron suddenly cracked


----------



## RoxyBlue

spewing its contents


----------



## Don Givens

into their bowls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The hungry witches


----------



## Don Givens

ate till they


----------



## Spooky1

gorged themselves on


----------



## Don Givens

dumplings and brew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Suddenly they belched


----------



## Don Givens

which made room


----------



## RoxyBlue

for eating more


----------



## Spooky1

Guacamole and chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

loaded down with


----------



## Don Givens

lots of beandip.


----------



## rottincorps

and no restroom's


----------



## RoxyBlue

were in sight!


----------



## rottincorps

Grasping there butt's


----------



## Don Givens

they exploded violently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The resulting carnage


----------



## Spooky1

and cloud of


----------



## Don Givens

noxious gas was


----------



## RoxyBlue

so overwhelming that


----------



## Don Givens

even Madonna upchucked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope was very


----------



## Spooky1

distressed and nauseous


----------



## Don Givens

by the thought


----------



## RoxyBlue

of having to


----------



## Don Givens

cleanup Madonna's mess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She grabbed a


----------



## Don Givens

squeegee and a


----------



## RoxyBlue

large fluffy towel


----------



## rottincorps

to mop up


----------



## Don Givens

Madonna's gut gruel.


----------



## rottincorps

Corn! she yelled!


----------



## Don Givens

Dumplings, she sobbed.


----------



## Spooky1

Is that an


----------



## Don Givens

upper plate, she


----------



## rottincorps

reached for it


----------



## RoxyBlue

but it bit


----------



## rottincorps

into her left


----------



## RoxyBlue

ear lobe. She


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

suddenly lost consciousness


----------



## RoxyBlue

and fell to


----------



## Spooky1

sleep, dreaming of


----------



## Mr_Chicken

flying cantaloupe with


----------



## RoxyBlue

cherries on top.


----------



## Spooky1

An ambulance arrived


----------



## randyaz

a 1949 Cadillac


----------



## RoxyBlue

driven by a


----------



## Spooky1

tall exotic looking


----------



## Don Givens

stripper with big


----------



## Spooky1

hair and no


----------



## Don Givens

tolerance for shinanigans.


----------



## Spooky1

The EMT checks


----------



## Don Givens

Madonna for vital


----------



## Spooky1

creditcard and insurance


----------



## RoxyBlue

information and then


----------



## Don Givens

handed her some


----------



## RoxyBlue

Valium. Penelope asked...


----------



## Don Givens

"pardon me but


----------



## RoxyBlue

do you know


----------



## Spooky1

the muffin man?


----------



## ShellHawk

wind, tore open


----------



## Don Givens

Madonna's conical brassiere


----------



## RoxyBlue

which flew off


----------



## Spooky1

and wrapped around


----------



## Don Givens

Penelope's legs. "Help


----------



## RoxyBlue

she cried, "I'm


----------



## Don Givens

late for my


----------



## RoxyBlue

yearly dental appointment.


----------



## Don Givens

Penelope struggled to


----------



## Don Givens

reach the scissors


----------



## Spooky1

to cut free


----------



## RoxyBlue

her legs from


----------



## Don Givens

Madonna's freaky bra.


----------



## Spooky1

Then Madonna's ex-husband..


----------



## RoxyBlue

grabbed the bra


----------



## Don Givens

and strangled A-Rod.


----------



## Spooky1

Penelope then asked


----------



## RoxyBlue

for another Valium


----------



## Spooky1

and A-Rods autograph


----------



## RoxyBlue

but A-Rod couldn't


----------



## Don Givens

stop choking. Penelope


----------



## scareme

batted her eyelashes


----------



## Spooky1

and Madonna's ex .....


----------



## RoxyBlue

husband took her


----------



## Don Givens

on the counter.


----------



## scareme

Someone at the


----------



## RoxyBlue

police station saw


----------



## scareme

the murderer take


----------



## RoxyBlue

Madonna's bra from


----------



## rottincorps

the fondue pot


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was covered


----------



## scareme

with dark chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

and tasted like


----------



## Spooky1

burnt cheese and


----------



## RoxyBlue

marshmallows.  Penelope decided


----------



## scareme

to skip the


----------



## Spooky1

autograph and she


----------



## RoxyBlue

caught a cab


----------



## Spooky1

to the nearest


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Waxing.


----------



## Don Givens

"I'll have the


----------



## Spooky1

the works please


----------



## RoxyBlue

and make sure


----------



## Don Givens

you use plenty


----------



## RoxyBlue

of skin numbing


----------



## scareme

oil. But later,


----------



## Spooky1

can I get


----------



## RoxyBlue

some acrylic nails?


----------



## scareme

It's so cold


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I


----------



## Don Givens

had a fur-lined


----------



## RoxyBlue

parka to wear.


----------



## scareme

Merry Christmas to


----------



## Spooky1

all and to


----------



## rottincorps

all a good


----------



## Spooky1

night. So where


----------



## RoxyBlue

can Penelope go


----------



## rottincorps

to cash in


----------



## Spooky1

a lottery ticket


----------



## RoxyBlue

that she bought


----------



## Don Givens

with her last


----------



## RoxyBlue

hard earned dollar?


----------



## scareme

It will never


----------



## ededdeddy

change her life


----------



## RoxyBlue

winning so much


----------



## ededdeddy

money but a


----------



## scareme

crazy plastic surgeon


----------



## ededdeddy

can mess up


----------



## Moon Dog

a perfectly good


----------



## Don Givens

three word story.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope decided to


----------



## scareme

run for office


----------



## Don Givens

give her ticket


----------



## scareme

to the party


----------



## Don Givens

scareme said:


> to the party


( nice save, scareme )

to help fund


----------



## scareme

the society of


----------



## BrokebackHaunter

Zombie's R Us


----------



## scareme

,to help relocate


----------



## Don Givens

campaign headquarters to


----------



## scareme

Gary, Indiana, home


----------



## RoxyBlue

of Music Men.


----------



## rottincorps

The crowd of...


----------



## scareme

half eaten mummies


----------



## RoxyBlue

started shambling down


----------



## scareme

the city block


----------



## ededdeddy

to the local


----------



## Don Givens

thrift store to


----------



## RoxyBlue

find new clothing


----------



## Don Givens

but all the


----------



## scareme

the really tacky


----------



## Don Givens

clothes were gone.


----------



## scareme

But that didn't


----------



## RoxyBlue

stop them from


----------



## Don Givens

trying on some


----------



## scareme

purple pants with


----------



## RoxyBlue

pink fuzzy bunnies


----------



## scareme

and a tiny


----------



## ededdeddy

orange hat which


----------



## RoxyBlue

looked totally smashing!


----------



## rottincorps

So it's off....


----------



## RoxyBlue

to see the


----------



## scareme

the wizzard, the


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wonderful wizard of


----------



## scareme

Hauntforum. And he's


----------



## ededdeddy

a stumbling ogre


----------



## rottincorps

that reeks of


----------



## Don Givens

cheese and garlic


----------



## scareme

and rips arms


----------



## Don Givens

off his sister's


----------



## RoxyBlue

dolls. The ogre


----------



## scareme

has a soft


----------



## Don Givens

spot for kittens


----------



## RoxyBlue

and little puppies


----------



## Lilly

Then suddenly he


----------



## RoxyBlue

let out a


----------



## Don Givens

"Yippee-yi-ay, yippee-yi-o, ghost-ogres


----------



## scareme

do it in


----------



## Don Givens

ogre sized beds.


----------



## rottincorps

and bit the


----------



## Don Givens

beginning words off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope returned to


----------



## rottincorps

Wall-mart and began


----------



## RoxyBlue

looking for a


----------



## rottincorps

a left handed


----------



## scareme

iron and two


----------



## ededdeddy

bags of apples


----------



## rottincorps

a shoe horn


----------



## Dark Angel 27

for what he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thought was a


----------



## scareme

was a deap


----------



## Don Givens

pair of shoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She then left


----------



## Don Givens

to go to


----------



## RoxyBlue

the bathroom, where


----------



## Don Givens

she could get


----------



## ededdeddy

some paper to


----------



## RoxyBlue

wipe her nose.


----------



## ededdeddy

which was filled


----------



## Don Givens

with tapioca pudding.


----------



## ededdeddy

From having been


----------



## rottincorps

at Rottin's Smack..


----------



## Don Givens

a Biotch with


----------



## RoxyBlue

a salted herring.


----------



## ededdeddy

under her arm


----------



## Moon Dog

suddenly a shot


----------



## ededdeddy

rang through the


----------



## Don Givens

We interupt this


----------



## RoxyBlue

regularly scheduled story


----------



## Don Givens

for this important


----------



## RoxyBlue

message from our


----------



## Don Givens

newsroom. Bundle up.


----------



## ededdeddy

Baby it's Cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

Outside! We now


----------



## ededdeddy

go back to


----------



## Don Givens

our regularly scheduled


----------



## ededdeddy

program Already in


----------



## Don Givens

progress. .... Penelope looked


----------



## Don Givens

("deleted double post" - either my computer or this site is acting wacky )


----------



## RoxyBlue

at the clouds


----------



## ededdeddy

which were high


----------



## RoxyBlue

above the trees


----------



## ededdeddy

And sighed happily


----------



## RoxyBlue

as she devoured


----------



## ededdeddy

her true love


----------



## Don Givens

,Tapioca Pudding. "Yummy


----------



## ededdeddy

that's good stuff"


----------



## Don Givens

After she finished,


----------



## RoxyBlue

she belched quietly


----------



## rottincorps

and picked her....


----------



## Don Givens

her teeth with


----------



## rottincorps

a comb she


----------



## RoxyBlue

found in her


----------



## rottincorps

glove box in


----------



## RoxyBlue

her snazzy Ferrari.


----------



## rottincorps

Needing a tums


----------



## Don Givens

she decided to


----------



## RoxyBlue

go to Walmart


----------



## rottincorps

remembering to hold


----------



## morgan8586

the door open


----------



## RoxyBlue

for old ladies


----------



## ededdeddy

who are always


----------



## Don Givens

looking for bargains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope walked down


----------



## Don Givens

the main aisle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not noticing Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

was carrying a


----------



## Don Givens

sack full of


----------



## ededdeddy

sardines and cottonballs


----------



## rottincorps

smothered in vinegar


----------



## Don Givens

with a touch


----------



## RoxyBlue

of parmesan cheese.


----------



## Don Givens

All of a


----------



## Moon Dog

sudden a voice


----------



## RoxyBlue

pierced the stillness


----------



## Don Givens

" and just where


----------



## RoxyBlue

"do you think..."


----------



## Don Givens

you are going"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope screamed shrilly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Wait a minute ...


----------



## Spooky1

where is that ...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fuzzy green and


----------



## RoxyBlue

purple lawn chair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I keep in


----------



## ededdeddy

the space between


----------



## RoxyBlue

my three toes?"


----------



## rottincorps

She looked around


----------



## RoxyBlue

and found a


----------



## rottincorps

hair ball in


----------



## RoxyBlue

the middle of


----------



## ededdeddy

Aisle 1 and


----------



## RoxyBlue

the cashier's desk.


----------



## Don Givens

" Clean up on


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aisle 1", squawked


----------



## Don Givens

a pimply-faced kid


----------



## RoxyBlue

holding a mop


----------



## Don Givens

and a squeegee.


----------



## Monk

through an intercom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope got disgusted


----------



## scareme

and cut off


----------



## RoxyBlue

her hair using


----------



## Don Givens

SpongeBob safety scissors.


----------



## scareme

The mirror showed


----------



## Monk

her new look


----------



## rottincorps

with all it's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Britney-like style and


----------



## Monk

cool as Kojak


----------



## rottincorps

with a tootsie pop


----------



## ededdeddy

in the hand


----------



## RoxyBlue

. Her bald head


----------



## ededdeddy

Gleamed in the


----------



## RoxyBlue

bright fluorescent lighting


----------



## Monk

just like a


----------



## ededdeddy

radioactive egg on


----------



## RoxyBlue

a phoenix's nest.


----------



## ededdeddy

So She decided


----------



## RoxyBlue

to go out


----------



## ededdeddy

And try to


----------



## Monk

find a new


----------



## RoxyBlue

pair of shoes


----------



## Monk

that would compliment


----------



## RoxyBlue

her lovely pink


----------



## Don Givens

buns. On the


----------



## Monk

way, she noticed


----------



## RoxyBlue

something lying in


----------



## Don Givens

the ditch. It


----------



## RoxyBlue

seemed to be


----------



## Moon Dog

moving until she


----------



## scareme

stabbed it with


----------



## Spooky1

a carrot stick.


----------



## Monk

She then proceeded


----------



## RoxyBlue

to eat the


----------



## Monk

bloodstained carrot stick.


----------



## rottincorps

with thousand island


----------



## Monk

dressing, until she


----------



## rottincorps

needed to wash


----------



## Monk

her hands and


----------



## rottincorps

face,reaching for


----------



## Monk

some soap, she


----------



## rottincorps

it fell into


----------



## Monk

a deep hole


----------



## rottincorps

Thinking fast she


----------



## Monk

quickly grabbed a


----------



## rottincorps

fork and stabbed


----------



## Monk

the soap as


----------



## rottincorps

it fell down


----------



## Monk

saving it from


----------



## rottincorps

the garbage disposal


----------



## Monk

Relieved, she began


----------



## RoxyBlue

to jump upon


----------



## rottincorps

a corpse and


----------



## Monk

began laughing uncontrolably.


----------



## rottincorps

The thought of


----------



## Monk

a giggly girl


----------



## rottincorps

with a knife


----------



## Monk

brings a smile


----------



## rottincorps

and with that


----------



## Monk

a breath of


----------



## rottincorps

fresh garlic on


----------



## RoxyBlue

toast. Penelope realized


----------



## rottincorps

the body had


----------



## RoxyBlue

burst wide open


----------



## rottincorps

creachers of all


----------



## RoxyBlue

kinds were crawling


----------



## Monk

from every orifice


----------



## RoxyBlue

covered with slime


----------



## rottincorps

and enormous maggots.


----------



## Spooky1

The aroma was


----------



## RoxyBlue

so horribly offensive


----------



## Moon Dog

that the dog


----------



## Spooky1

wouldn't even sniff


----------



## RoxyBlue

the corpse's butt.


----------



## Monk

However, the dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

was really hungry


----------



## Don Givens

so he bit


----------



## Spooky1

Penelope on the


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tip of her


----------



## Spooky1

tongue and held


----------



## RoxyBlue

on tightly. Penelope


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

laughed hysterically while


----------



## RoxyBlue

swinging the dog


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

from her bleeding


----------



## RoxyBlue

tongue and lip.


----------



## Don Givens

"Sombaboby hep me,"


----------



## Monk

she painfully mumbled


----------



## Moon Dog

but the dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

would not release


----------



## Don Givens

its painful grip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A passing pedestrian


----------



## Don Givens

tickled the dog's


----------



## Spooky1

left ear and


----------



## RoxyBlue

poked a finger


----------



## scareme

in his belly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dog yelped


----------



## scareme

and spun around,


----------



## RoxyBlue

releasing its grip


----------



## Moon Dog

but then biting


----------



## RoxyBlue

the passing pedestrian


----------



## scareme

in the keister.


----------



## mattjfishman

So he exclaimed


----------



## RoxyBlue

"ow, Ow, Ow!"


----------



## mattjfishman

I'm going to


----------



## rottincorps

kill that stink en


----------



## scareme

rotten, dirty, lowdown


----------



## RoxyBlue

sonza bitchin' Bumpus'


----------



## rottincorps

"Daddy's gona kill


----------



## Moon Dog

what's left of


----------



## RoxyBlue

this thread. Penelope


----------



## Don Givens

reached in her


----------



## mattjfishman

big red purse


----------



## RoxyBlue

and pulled out


----------



## Spooky1

her hitchhikers guide


----------



## Don Givens

a big red


----------



## RoxyBlue

a big red Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (incorporating last two posts)


----------



## Don Givens

of Misfit Props (thanks Roxy)


----------



## Spooky1

labeled PANIC NOW.


----------



## ededdeddy

She opened it


----------



## RoxyBlue

and screamed loudly


----------



## ededdeddy

" What is this


----------



## RoxyBlue

disgusting and horrifying


----------



## ededdeddy

Piece of fingernail


----------



## RoxyBlue

doing in my


----------



## Spooky1

new Hitchhikers Guide?


----------



## Moon Dog

When there was


----------



## scareme

no answer, except,


----------



## Don Givens

the blowing wind,


----------



## Spooky1

so she threw


----------



## RoxyBlue

the guide at


----------



## Don Givens

a poor defenseless


----------



## RoxyBlue

passing pedestrian, who


----------



## mattjfishman

suddenly pulled out


----------



## Don Givens

pointed his cane


----------



## ededdeddy

At her and


----------



## RoxyBlue

shouted loudly."YOU


----------



## Don Givens

Should Be Ashamed


----------



## Spooky1

of yourself, Missy".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope started crying


----------



## Draik41895

and wailing and


----------



## RoxyBlue

carrying on like


----------



## Draik41895

a dying cat


----------



## ededdeddy

She then flipped


----------



## Don Givens

the old man


----------



## Draik41895

off and went


----------



## Don Givens

her merry way.


----------



## ededdeddy

Towards an ugly


----------



## Don Givens

street performer named


----------



## Spooky1

Cletus the Mime.


----------



## Don Givens

Now Cletus was


----------



## RoxyBlue

trying to perform


----------



## scareme

a solo on


----------



## RoxyBlue

a nose flute


----------



## Spooky1

without making noise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope started laughing


----------



## Draik41895

while drinking some


----------



## scareme

spoiled milk, with


----------



## RoxyBlue

a side of


----------



## Draik41895

fresh corn beef


----------



## RoxyBlue

and some chips.


----------



## Spooky1

Then she noticed


----------



## Moon Dog

that in the


----------



## RoxyBlue

car next to


----------



## scareme

her, was Richard


----------



## RoxyBlue

the Lionhearted. He


----------



## scareme

winked at her


----------



## Don Givens

then Cletus pinched


----------



## RoxyBlue

a loaf from


----------



## Don Givens

the neighborhood deli.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope walked away


----------



## scareme

from the scene


----------



## Don Givens

but Cletus came


----------



## RoxyBlue

running after her


----------



## Don Givens

"here, hold this"


----------



## RoxyBlue

loaf of bread


----------



## Don Givens

Roxy took the


----------



## RoxyBlue

loaf from Cletus


----------



## Don Givens

then Cletus ran


----------



## RoxyBlue

up a tree


----------



## Draik41895

to catch a


----------



## Monk

a squirrel before


----------



## RoxyBlue

he lost his


----------



## mattjfishman

life to the


----------



## Spooky1

meteorite heading for


----------



## RoxyBlue

the earth. Penelope


----------



## scareme

ran out and


----------



## Don Givens

bought some nuts


----------



## Spooky1

and an umbrella


----------



## RoxyBlue

to protect her


----------



## scareme

new hat from


----------



## Spooky1

the rapidly approaching


----------



## Don Givens

midlife crisis she


----------



## RoxyBlue

was experiencing as


----------



## Don Givens

her youth slipped


----------



## RoxyBlue

away like sand


----------



## rottincorps

through an hour-glass...................THATS FOUR WORDS DUMMY.......I know but it works.......AND WHY DID YOU PUT A DASH BETWEEN THE WORDS..........oh just let it go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope was saddened


----------



## Draik41895

by her problematic


----------



## rottincorps

hair peace that


----------



## Spooky1

was styled by


----------



## Moon Dog

Boy George. Now


----------



## scareme

don't you ever


----------



## Draik41895

come knocking on


----------



## RoxyBlue

my door again.


----------



## ededdeddy

Came the reply


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Why am I


----------



## Draik41895

worried about such


----------



## ededdeddy

an outrageous comment


----------



## Moon Dog

while you go


----------



## Draik41895

lolligaging around in


----------



## RoxyBlue

the street?" Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

trudged off towards


----------



## scareme

the old abandoned


----------



## rottincorps

DQ to get


----------



## scareme

a dilly bar,


----------



## ededdeddy

to shove down


----------



## scareme

her very hungry


----------



## ededdeddy

mouth of razor


----------



## scareme

sharp teeth. After


----------



## ededdeddy

licking her lips


----------



## scareme

and finding she


----------



## ededdeddy

still needed food


----------



## scareme

she looked in


----------



## ededdeddy

The moldy bag


----------



## scareme

and found three


----------



## ededdeddy

black eggs and


----------



## scareme

rotten chicken strips,


----------



## ededdeddy

which she stuck


----------



## scareme

in the fryer


----------



## ededdeddy

and cooked until


----------



## scareme

it was burned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

to warm them


----------



## scareme

so she could


----------



## ededdeddy

bait her trap


----------



## RoxyBlue

and catch a


----------



## scareme

man for Valentine's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bar and Grill.


----------



## Draik41895

it worked,but


----------



## scareme

the specimen was


----------



## Draik41895

deformed and mentally


----------



## scareme

gifted with ESP.


----------



## Draik41895

using his power


----------



## ededdeddy

he convinced her


----------



## Don Givens

that her pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

were made of


----------



## Don Givens

bisquits and gravy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope ran screaming


----------



## Spooky1

to get coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

and a paper


----------



## ededdeddy

napkin to wipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

her dainty lips


----------



## ededdeddy

since they were


----------



## RoxyBlue

a little smeared


----------



## Draik41895

with some brown


----------



## RoxyBlue

and grey Poupon.


----------



## Draik41895

then she ate


----------



## Bloodhound

her nieghbors arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

with some salt


----------



## ededdeddy

to bring out


----------



## RoxyBlue

the delicate flavor.


----------



## ededdeddy

After burping contently


----------



## Spooky1

she started on


----------



## RoxyBlue

his left shoulder


----------



## rottincorps

with BBQ sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

and sliced pickles


----------



## scareme

with red wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A passing policeman


----------



## scareme

noticed the smell


----------



## RoxyBlue

and asked Penelope


----------



## Monk

for directions to


----------



## scareme

the nearest bath-house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope slapped him


----------



## scareme

across his bottom


----------



## RoxyBlue

then ran quickly


----------



## scareme

down the street


----------



## ededdeddy

and into a


----------



## RoxyBlue

nearby Victoria's Secret


----------



## Don Givens

to buy some


----------



## RoxyBlue

frilly lace things


----------



## Spooky1

and a whip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

After paying for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a few hours


----------



## Draik41895

of great delight


----------



## RoxyBlue

at the amusement


----------



## Draik41895

park,she headed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

over to Roxy's


----------



## RoxyBlue

to tell her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just what she


----------



## Draik41895

had done there.


----------



## scareme

Slowly he tuned,


----------



## RoxyBlue

step by step,


----------



## scareme

ooopps, he tripped,


----------



## randyaz

and stumbled into


----------



## RoxyBlue

a steaming vat


----------



## ededdeddy

of boiled off


----------



## scareme

pig fat and


----------



## RoxyBlue

rose oil. Penelope


----------



## scareme

sniffed the air,


----------



## Monk

taking in the


----------



## RoxyBlue

fine aroma of


----------



## ededdeddy

deep fried bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

vomit. Penelope decided


----------



## ededdeddy

to invite her


----------



## RoxyBlue

friends over for


----------



## ededdeddy

a feast of


----------



## RoxyBlue

curried slugs and


----------



## Spooky1

Sautéd baby cockroaches.


----------



## Don Givens

So she sent


----------



## ededdeddy

out her creeping


----------



## RoxyBlue

servant with written


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

instructions not to


----------



## scareme

touch themselves with


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poison ivy vines


----------



## scareme

unless they can


----------



## RoxyBlue

find some calamine


----------



## ededdeddy

to rub on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

to keep the


----------



## RoxyBlue

welts from getting


----------



## ededdeddy

large and sore


----------



## scareme

,open and pussy.


----------



## ededdeddy

People listened to


----------



## RoxyBlue

the soothing sounds


----------



## ededdeddy

of dogs chewing


----------



## RoxyBlue

on the postman


----------



## scareme

's leg while watching


----------



## ededdeddy

the entertainment of


----------



## Spooky1

pillow fighting coeds.


----------



## scareme

Tomorrow we will


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

be another day.....


----------



## scareme

closer to the


----------



## RoxyBlue

grand opening of


----------



## ededdeddy

Mrs. Grossly's House


----------



## Spooky1

of anatomically correct


----------



## ededdeddy

Field Mice from


----------



## scareme

southern north Antarctica.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope was delighted


----------



## scareme

to see her


----------



## RoxyBlue

best friend walking


----------



## ededdeddy

on all four


----------



## scareme

legs, and holding


----------



## ededdeddy

a vase of


----------



## RoxyBlue

pretty posies. Penelope


----------



## scareme

smelled the flowers,


----------



## RoxyBlue

then grabbed the


----------



## Don Givens

Postman by the


----------



## RoxyBlue

mail satchel and


----------



## scareme

pulled hard enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

to release letters


----------



## scareme

and sent them


----------



## RoxyBlue

into the sewer


----------



## scareme

with the slime


----------



## RoxyBlue

from mutant alligators


----------



## scareme

and their friends,


----------



## RoxyBlue

the giant slugs.


----------



## scareme

The slime trail


----------



## RoxyBlue

led to a


----------



## scareme

dark,dank, forrest,


----------



## RoxyBlue

where tiny creatures


----------



## scareme

hid beneath the


----------



## RoxyBlue

rotting deer carcass.


----------



## Don Givens

"Rancid venizen again",


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope muttered angrily


----------



## ededdeddy

as she looked


----------



## RoxyBlue

for her spectacles


----------



## ededdeddy

she put her


----------



## RoxyBlue

foot down on


----------



## ededdeddy

an alligator with


----------



## RoxyBlue

big pointy teeth


----------



## ededdeddy

and one fake


----------



## RoxyBlue

zircon ring. Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

tried to snatch


----------



## RoxyBlue

the ring from


----------



## ededdeddy

the alligators mouth


----------



## dynoflyer

as it suddenly


----------



## RoxyBlue

stood up and


----------



## ededdeddy

and said to


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope, "You stupid


----------



## ededdeddy

Girl that is


----------



## RoxyBlue

not a wise


----------



## ededdeddy

way to lose


----------



## scareme

something very dear


----------



## RoxyBlue

to your heart.


----------



## Spooky1

You should try


----------



## rottincorps

putting it on


----------



## ededdeddy

a clip in


----------



## RoxyBlue

your back pocket.


----------



## dynoflyer

Reaching into her


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

large open wound


----------



## RoxyBlue

filled with maggots


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"dinner", she thought


----------



## ededdeddy

She carefully started


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

picking the maggots


----------



## RoxyBlue

up with chopsticks


----------



## ededdeddy

and dropping them


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in soy sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

with some wasabi


----------



## ededdeddy

so she could


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

finally eat them.


----------



## ededdeddy

She ate the


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

maggots one by


----------



## ededdeddy

one until they


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

reached her stomach


----------



## ededdeddy

and then she


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

felt a pain


----------



## RoxyBlue

in her patootie.


----------



## ededdeddy

Oops off to


----------



## RoxyBlue

the doctor's office


----------



## ededdeddy

She ran while


----------



## RoxyBlue

being chased by


----------



## ededdeddy

vipers with wings


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

She ran and


----------



## RoxyBlue

ran until she


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

was finally caught


----------



## scareme

by the ugliest


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zombie she had


----------



## scareme

ever laid eyes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

on. "Brains", the


----------



## scareme

zombie moaned, as


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

she pulled out


----------



## scareme

a song book


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

of beatles classic


----------



## scareme

chants in Spanish.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The zombie was


----------



## scareme

surprised to find


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

he enjoyed the


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spanish chants and


----------



## ededdeddy

started to dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

with wild abandon


----------



## ededdeddy

like a moth


----------



## RoxyBlue

on caffeine. Penelope


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sang and sang


----------



## RoxyBlue

until her throat


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

was dry. The


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

beer didn't help


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The zombie attacked


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with lusting revenge


----------



## RoxyBlue

grabbing the beer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and grabbing her


----------



## RoxyBlue

pretty pink purse


----------



## scareme

and running out


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

of the gas


----------



## ededdeddy

the zombie's arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

suddenly fell off


----------



## dynoflyer

into the soup


----------



## ededdeddy

she looked with


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

shock and envy


----------



## ededdeddy

at the boiling


----------



## dynoflyer

soup, and said


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Bring a spoon!"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never get to


----------



## ededdeddy

eat the whole


----------



## RoxyBlue

enchilada. Penelope turned


----------



## ededdeddy

to face a


----------



## RoxyBlue

writhing white wraith


----------



## ededdeddy

with a taste


----------



## RoxyBlue

for fancy shoes


----------



## ededdeddy

"It's all mine"


----------



## RoxyBlue

said the wraith


----------



## ededdeddy

and started torwards


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope's fancy shoes


----------



## ededdeddy

"GIve them to


----------



## Don Givens

me or else


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

, your entire family


----------



## RoxyBlue

will be thrown

(good to see you posting again, DD)


----------



## ededdeddy

in the outhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

where they will


----------



## ededdeddy

Stew until they


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

with the poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

and horseflies. Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

and it will


----------



## Bloodhound

once again start


----------



## RoxyBlue

a new storyline.


----------



## Bloodhound

From the deep


----------



## RoxyBlue

abyss of terror


----------



## Spooky1

known as Disneyland


----------



## RoxyBlue

there arose a


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

smattering of duck-billed


----------



## scareme

platypuses, wearing shredded


----------



## ededdeddy

coveralls on their


----------



## RoxyBlue

beaky mouths. Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

bent down to


----------



## RoxyBlue

pull some fur


----------



## ededdeddy

from their backs


----------



## RoxyBlue

which made them


----------



## scareme

bare-backed and cold,


----------



## RoxyBlue

so Penelope knit


----------



## ededdeddy

them new hats


----------



## RoxyBlue

and little gloves


----------



## ededdeddy

for on their


----------



## RoxyBlue

tiny little ears.


----------



## ededdeddy

and beaver-like tails


----------



## RoxyBlue

The platypuses were


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

laughig at a


----------



## RoxyBlue

one eyed moose


----------



## ededdeddy

with peg leg


----------



## RoxyBlue

and iron lung


----------



## ededdeddy

"How are you


----------



## RoxyBlue

doing with that


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

with your elbows


----------



## ededdeddy

"What?" he replied


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Confused the moose


----------



## ededdeddy

with logic. Penelope


----------



## RoxyBlue

ran quickly along


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the dark forest


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where evil trolls


----------



## ededdeddy

with ragefull hearts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

captured her and


----------



## RoxyBlue

dressed her in


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

an ugly rabbit


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

which was gutted


----------



## ededdeddy

lay beside the


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

unattractive pile of


----------



## RoxyBlue

second hand shoes.


----------



## Monk

All the while


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

we watched in


----------



## RoxyBlue

delight as the


----------



## Monk

blood slowly oozed


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

out of seventeen


----------



## RoxyBlue

freshly made sausages


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

that nobody wanted


----------



## RoxyBlue

to feed to


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

our troops only


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to the caged


----------



## RoxyBlue

politicians. Penelope grabbed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

her hammer and


----------



## Monk

began pounding away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

at the sausage


----------



## Monk

until it looked


----------



## RoxyBlue

like potato pancakes


----------



## Monk

smothered in syrup


----------



## RoxyBlue

and raspberry jelly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Before her eyes


----------



## Monk

the heaping slop


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of sausage and


----------



## RoxyBlue

jelly leaped up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

like a mad


----------



## Monk

dog with rabies


----------



## RoxyBlue

and bit her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the tip


----------



## Monk

of her nose


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

, blood poured from


----------



## Monk

the gaping wound


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

causing everyone close


----------



## Monk

by to gasp


----------



## RoxyBlue

and grab buckets


----------



## Monk

to collect the


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

well water from


----------



## ededdeddy

streaming on the


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the table cloth


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

which was once


----------



## RoxyBlue

a lovely damask


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh no not


----------



## RoxyBlue

my tablecloth!" cried


----------



## Draik41895

the dreaded,evil,


----------



## Moon Dog

Dr Sanguinary. I


----------



## Draik41895

thought that she


----------



## Dark Angel 27

put it away


----------



## dynoflyer

in her secret


----------



## Moon Dog

three lock box


----------



## RoxyBlue

guarded by a


----------



## ededdeddy

three headed mouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

with tiny swords


----------



## ededdeddy

able to stab


----------



## RoxyBlue

and penetrate deeply


----------



## ededdeddy

into the ankles


----------



## RoxyBlue

of Penelope. She


----------



## ededdeddy

Squealed "get away


----------



## RoxyBlue

you miserable rodent!"


----------



## ededdeddy

And stomped on


----------



## RoxyBlue

its tiny toes


----------



## ededdeddy

They made a


----------



## RoxyBlue

tiny origami airplane


----------



## ededdeddy

which flew away


----------



## RoxyBlue

over the rainbow


----------



## ededdeddy

" Wow that was


----------



## Spooky1

a beautiful sight"


----------



## ededdeddy

and slightly crazy"


----------



## RoxyBlue

said Penelope to


----------



## GothicCandle

the spider which


----------



## RoxyBlue

then offered her


----------



## GothicCandle

a piece of


----------



## RoxyBlue

moldy bread with


----------



## GothicCandle

cheese which then


----------



## ededdeddy

started to sour


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in front of


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope's eyes. Suddenly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sprouted legs and


----------



## ededdeddy

ran for her


----------



## RoxyBlue

bus stop where


----------



## ededdeddy

it flattened the


----------



## RoxyBlue

...we Interrupt This....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

program or a


----------



## ededdeddy

story as it


----------



## spideranne

contains disturbing and


----------



## Monk

somewhat confusing material


----------



## RoxyBlue

We now return


----------



## Monk

to your regularly


----------



## RoxyBlue

scheduled thread. Penelope


----------



## Monk

now realized that


----------



## RoxyBlue

her life was


----------



## ededdeddy

on the big


----------



## RoxyBlue

screen. Autograph seekers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lined up around


----------



## Draik41895

her doorstep,and


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yelled for her


----------



## Draik41895

to come out.


----------



## ededdeddy

Penelope, We love


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

your shiny new


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bling bling tooth


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

,shiny as the


----------



## RoxyBlue

newly minted penny


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in her pocket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope graciously offered


----------



## monstermakerswife

force just grew


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it grew and


----------



## ededdeddy

started to blossom


----------



## RoxyBlue

then fade away


----------



## ededdeddy

into nothingness. "HUH


----------



## RoxyBlue

thought Penelope. "Now


----------



## ededdeddy

what do I


----------



## RoxyBlue

do with the


----------



## ededdeddy

extra time. I


----------



## RoxyBlue

think I'll build


----------



## ededdeddy

a $20 prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

and enter it


----------



## ededdeddy

on Haunt forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

and impress everyone


----------



## GothicCandle

about how I


----------



## RoxyBlue

can create a


----------



## GothicCandle

hell demon that


----------



## RoxyBlue

bakes cookies and


----------



## GothicCandle

weird cakes which


----------



## ededdeddy

vacuums drapes,while


----------



## GothicCandle

mopping floors all


----------



## ededdeddy

clean. It ran


----------



## RoxyBlue

$40 over budget


----------



## GothicCandle

but since thats


----------



## ededdeddy

making it a


----------



## Monk

sixty dollar prop,


----------



## dynoflyer

, the cheerleader sighed.


----------



## ededdeddy

What to do


----------



## Monk

she thought sadly.


----------



## ededdeddy

Swim in the


----------



## Monk

green swimming pool?


----------



## ededdeddy

She slowly started


----------



## RoxyBlue

fading away into


----------



## ededdeddy

the thick fog


----------



## RoxyBlue

peopled with spirits


----------



## Monk

and thicker than


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein's skull. Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

reached to save


----------



## RoxyBlue

the cheerleader from


----------



## hlmn

Cheeky Monkey paws


----------



## Monk

but unfortunately, she


----------



## RoxyBlue

slipped and fell


----------



## rottincorps

on the banana


----------



## RoxyBlue

split and hurt


----------



## ededdeddy

her elbow on


----------



## RoxyBlue

the cheerleader's nose.


----------



## ededdeddy

It broke into


----------



## RoxyBlue

tiny pieces that


----------



## ededdeddy

sprouted wings and


----------



## RoxyBlue

flew up to


----------



## hlmn

meet the shelf


----------



## RoxyBlue

with many knick-knacks


----------



## Don Givens

paddy-wacks give a


----------



## RoxyBlue

dog a bone,


----------



## Monk

but before you


----------



## RoxyBlue

go any further


----------



## Draik41895

just wait untill


----------



## RoxyBlue

this thread begins


----------



## Monk

to make sense.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting afresh, Penelope


----------



## Don Givens

cried out for


----------



## RoxyBlue

release from her


----------



## Monk

own twisted thoughts


----------



## hlmn

was very interested


----------



## Monk

in finding a


----------



## randyaz

reverse threaded locknut


----------



## RoxyBlue

for building a


----------



## ededdeddy

huge, super flying


----------



## RoxyBlue

extra turbo charged


----------



## ededdeddy

grocery cart for


----------



## RoxyBlue

her annual trip


----------



## Monk

to her gynocologist


----------



## randyaz

to check if


----------



## ededdeddy

her last toenail


----------



## Monk

was where she


----------



## RoxyBlue

expected it to


----------



## ededdeddy

run a long


----------



## Monk

time ago, before


----------



## Draik41895

she had noticed


----------



## Monk

that she had


----------



## RoxyBlue

lost her way


----------



## Monk

and was now


----------



## RoxyBlue

completely confused by


----------



## Monk

the randomness of


----------



## RoxyBlue

this thread. Penelope


----------



## Monk

then decided to


----------



## RoxyBlue

go home and


----------



## Monk

give herself a


----------



## Draik41895

nice hot bath.


----------



## Monk

While she filled


----------



## Draik41895

the tub,she


----------



## Monk

realized that she


----------



## Draik41895

was being watched


----------



## Monk

by a stranger


----------



## Draik41895

who looked like


----------



## Monk

a dirty old


----------



## Draik41895

bloodshed brother,though


----------



## Monk

the brothers were


----------



## RoxyBlue

actually a hallucination


----------



## Monk

Her eyes were


----------



## RoxyBlue

wide with terror


----------



## chrizzo

when she realized


----------



## Just Whisper

she had filled


----------



## RoxyBlue

her toilet with


----------



## Monk

used cat litter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She immediately called


----------



## Monk

Joe the plumber


----------



## chrizzo

who was busy


----------



## RoxyBlue

fixing his pants


----------



## Monk

paying his taxes


----------



## Monk

darn too slow


----------



## Monk

Let's start again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope woke up


----------



## Monk

from her dream


----------



## RoxyBlue

and realized that


----------



## Monk

she wasn't dreaming


----------



## RoxyBlue

because her toilet


----------



## Monk

was still full


----------



## RoxyBlue

of cat litter


----------



## Monk

. Her dilema was


----------



## RoxyBlue

how to remove


----------



## Monk

the dreadful material


----------



## RoxyBlue

without getting her


----------



## Monk

pretty little fingernails


----------



## RoxyBlue

broken and torn.


----------



## Monk

The only idea


----------



## chrizzo

she had was


----------



## RoxyBlue

to get a


----------



## Draik41895

powerful garden hose


----------



## chrizzo

and shove it


----------



## Draik41895

right into the


----------



## Wildcat

pail that she


----------



## Draik41895

had next to


----------



## Wildcat

toe pincher that


----------



## Draik41895

she made last


----------



## Wildcat

year but she


----------



## Monk

could not find


----------



## RoxyBlue

her way out


----------



## chrizzo

due to the


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

intense humidity and


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the fact that


----------



## Wildcat

her vision is


----------



## Moon Dog

blurred because of


----------



## RoxyBlue

broken glasses. Penelope


----------



## Monk

finally decided that


----------



## RoxyBlue

she should buy


----------



## ededdeddy

an inflatable sheep


----------



## RoxyBlue

to use in


----------



## Monk

her play group.


----------



## ededdeddy

TO dance away


----------



## RoxyBlue

the night with


----------



## Monk

the overwhelming feeling


----------



## ededdeddy

of death right


----------



## Monk

around the corner


----------



## ededdeddy

Then in an


----------



## RoxyBlue

instant, Penelope decided


----------



## Monk

that she needed


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

help for O.C.D.


----------



## chrizzo

she repeatedly checked


----------



## ededdeddy

all the lights


----------



## Moon Dog

but they didn't


----------



## Monk

seem to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

so she bought


----------



## Monk

some new bulbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

and threw them


----------



## Monk

against the wall


----------



## RoxyBlue

which caused them


----------



## Monk

to violently explode


----------



## RoxyBlue

and release shards


----------



## Monk

that pierced through


----------



## RoxyBlue

the zombie's skull


----------



## Monk

as it lounged


----------



## RoxyBlue

by the pool.


----------



## ededdeddy

What a great


----------



## RoxyBlue

day for a


----------



## ededdeddy

chicken wing sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

and a bottle


----------



## ededdeddy

of fruit ripple


----------



## Monk

flavored soft drink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope drank the


----------



## Monk

odd smelling beverage


----------



## RoxyBlue

and promptly puked


----------



## Monk

all over her


----------



## RoxyBlue

old shag rug.


----------



## Monk

Disgusted by the


----------



## chrizzo

growing stain she


----------



## randyaz

puked some more


----------



## RoxyBlue

then added some


----------



## chrizzo

ice to her


----------



## Monk

hot, putrid vomit


----------



## RoxyBlue

and served it


----------



## Monk

in little cups


----------



## RoxyBlue

to her guests.


----------



## Moon Dog

Over the rainbow


----------



## Monk

flew a little


----------



## chrizzo

clown car with


----------



## Wildcat

marshmallow tires that


----------



## Monk

started to melt


----------



## RoxyBlue

and clogged up


----------



## Monk

the interstate exit.


----------



## rottincorps

Reaching into a


----------



## RoxyBlue

hidden side pocket


----------



## Monk

she slowly removed


----------



## RoxyBlue

a gleaming object


----------



## Monk

that shined brightly


----------



## RoxyBlue

then sprouted wings


----------



## Monk

and began to


----------



## RoxyBlue

cluck like a


----------



## Monk

obviously virgin chicken


----------



## chrizzo

that have never


----------



## Draik41895

eaten any kind


----------



## chrizzo

of poultry when


----------



## Draik41895

she now realized


----------



## chrizzo

that the small


----------



## Draik41895

that the small


----------



## chrizzo

chicken was running


----------



## Draik41895

around in circles


----------



## chrizzo

when she smelled


----------



## Draik41895

like a large


----------



## chrizzo

sized pepperoni pizza


----------



## Draik41895

from a week


----------



## chrizzo

ago. when she


----------



## Monk

hastily decided to


----------



## RoxyBlue

restart this story


----------



## Monk

Thank heaven above.


----------



## kevin242

are we done


----------



## RoxyBlue

D)

Penelope awakened from


----------



## Monk

her terrible nightmare


----------



## RoxyBlue

and got dressed


----------



## Monk

and brushed her


----------



## chrizzo

hair till it


----------



## Monk

was no longer


----------



## RoxyBlue

on her head.


----------



## Monk

The now bald


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope walked out


----------



## Monk

onto the sidewalk


----------



## RoxyBlue

and hailed a


----------



## Monk

taxi but she


----------



## RoxyBlue

slipped on a


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

pancreas someone left


----------



## Draik41895

from a bad


----------



## Monk

visit to the


----------



## RoxyBlue

corner deli. Penelope


----------



## Monk

suddenly realized that


----------



## RoxyBlue

she needed a


----------



## Spooky1

good strong drink


----------



## chrizzo

She was surprised


----------



## Wildcat

by cats on


----------



## RoxyBlue

her car's engine


----------



## Wildcat

singing Monster Mash


----------



## Monk

and joyfully dancing


----------



## RoxyBlue

while wearing tutus.


----------



## Monk

What a sight


----------



## chrizzo

when the cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

opened their umbrellas


----------



## chrizzo

and started singing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Broadway show tunes


----------



## Monk

in broken english


----------



## RoxyBlue

. Penelope took pictures


----------



## Monk

of the musical


----------



## RoxyBlue

and mailed them


----------



## Monk

to her sister


----------



## RoxyBlue

who published them


----------



## Monk

in her memoirs


----------



## RoxyBlue

entitled "My Life..."


----------



## Don Givens

Sucks So Die"


----------



## Monk

available at all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Borders' $1.00 bins


----------



## Spooky1

for a limited


----------



## RoxyBlue

time period. Penelope


----------



## ededdeddy

was unsure about


----------



## RoxyBlue

whether she should


----------



## Monk

purchase her sister's


----------



## RoxyBlue

old Cadillac or


----------



## ededdeddy

flying gerbil that


----------



## RoxyBlue

could recite the


----------



## ededdeddy

entire score of


----------



## RoxyBlue

"West Side Story"


----------



## Monk

The decision was


----------



## RoxyBlue

too difficult for


----------



## Monk

her to make


----------



## RoxyBlue

so she tossed


----------



## Monk

a garden salad


----------



## RoxyBlue

with chopped gerbil


----------



## Monk

and sliced cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

then served it


----------



## Monk

to her neighbors


----------



## Spooky1

with a smile


----------



## RoxyBlue

and some ketchup


----------



## ededdeddy

wOW THAT IS


----------



## Monk

not what she


----------



## chrizzo

wanted so she


----------



## Monk

thought she would


----------



## chrizzo

try to make


----------



## Draik41895

A new kind


----------



## chrizzo

salad without pets


----------



## Monk

but she wasn't


----------



## RoxyBlue

sure she could


----------



## Draik41895

do such a


----------



## Monk

normal thing when


----------



## RoxyBlue

her brain was


----------



## Monk

apparently quite abnormal


----------



## Spooky1

. The alien possessing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope's brain was


----------



## Spooky1

snuggled up in


----------



## RoxyBlue

a cookie jar


----------



## Monk

next to her


----------



## RoxyBlue

electric foot bath


----------



## Moon Dog

that needed to


----------



## RoxyBlue

be refilled with


----------



## Monk

sea salt and


----------



## scareme

red rose petals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope opened a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

really cold beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

and grabbed a


----------



## Draik41895

glazed donut from


----------



## RoxyBlue

the pantry shelf


----------



## Draik41895

and went to


----------



## RoxyBlue

the neighbor's house


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Dracula lived there


----------



## Draik41895

and had invited


----------



## RoxyBlue

her for tea


----------



## Monk

and cake. However,


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope didn't want


----------



## ededdeddy

to ruin her


----------



## RoxyBlue

new party shoes


----------



## ededdeddy

by walking in


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

so instead she


----------



## RoxyBlue

hailed a cab


----------



## chrizzo

that was driven


----------



## Spooky1

by Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope got into


----------



## Monk

the dirty taxi


----------



## Spooky1

filled with soiled


----------



## Monk

bed sheets and


----------



## RoxyBlue

empty Coke bottles


----------



## ededdeddy

He drove her


----------



## Monk

down the street


----------



## RoxyBlue

and through a


----------



## Monk

park where children


----------



## RoxyBlue

were building scarecrows


----------



## Wildcat

out of discarded


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

toothpaste tubes and


----------



## RoxyBlue

paper towel rolls.


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein stopped the


----------



## randyaz

taxi, screeching suddenly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

to a halt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope and Frankenstein


----------



## Monk

waited to exhale


----------



## RoxyBlue

the noxious fumes


----------



## Monk

that filled their


----------



## RoxyBlue

nostrils and smelled


----------



## Monk

of elderberries and


----------



## RoxyBlue

killer rabbits. Penelope


----------



## Monk

left the cab


----------



## Spooky1

kissed Frankenstein and


----------



## Monk

ran into the


----------



## RoxyBlue

woods where she


----------



## Monk

quickly got lost.


----------



## Spooky1

As the darkness


----------



## RoxyBlue

began to fall,


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

she suddenly realized


----------



## RoxyBlue

she had forgotten


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

the tickets for


----------



## Monk

the Muppet Show


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

revival, starring the


----------



## Monk

one and only


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rue Paul. Penelope


----------



## Monk

loves Rue Paul


----------



## ededdeddy

the greatest champion


----------



## Don Givens

she-male "sword" swallower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope decided to


----------



## Monk

run back home


----------



## Don Givens

and get her


----------



## Monk

forgotten tickets and


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

race to the


----------



## RoxyBlue

bathroom before she


----------



## Spooky1

broke wind loudly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Her toilet was


----------



## Spooky1

overflowing an ugly


----------



## RoxyBlue

putrid pulsing mass


----------



## Spooky1

oozing out toward


----------



## Goblin

the door where


----------



## Spooky1

penelope stood staring


----------



## RoxyBlue

in utter horror.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## RoxyBlue

the local diner,


----------



## Moon Dog

witnesses said she


----------



## randyaz

calmly ate her


----------



## Wyatt Furr

chicken and waffles


----------



## RoxyBlue

while loading a


----------



## Spooky1

purse full of


----------



## RoxyBlue

condiments and brains.


----------



## Wildcat

To make a


----------



## RoxyBlue

long story short,


----------



## Bone To Pick

she had given


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula a call.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

He asked her


----------



## scareme

about wearing boas


----------



## RoxyBlue

with high heels


----------



## Bone To Pick

and erotic underwear


----------



## scareme

to a bar,


----------



## RoxyBlue

but she denied


----------



## scareme

she had any


----------



## RoxyBlue

interest in wearing


----------



## scareme

underwear to bars.


----------



## Bone To Pick

He exclaimed, "Why


----------



## Devils Chariot

would you say


----------



## RoxyBlue

such a thing?"


----------



## Spooky1

When you know


----------



## scareme

I never knew


----------



## Bone To Pick

how to dance


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

without underwear on.


----------



## Monk

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Bone To Pick

his undead laundromat


----------



## Spooky1

the baby zombies


----------



## Monk

playfully enjoyed some


----------



## Bone To Pick

lower intestines and


----------



## Monk

pickled bowel bites


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Pumpkins started laughing


----------



## RoxyBlue

until stabbed by


----------



## scareme

rabid, angry, yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue

hornets with machetes


----------



## Bone To Pick

bent on destruction


----------



## scareme

and world domation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope suddenly awakened


----------



## scareme

to the sound


----------



## RoxyBlue

of woodpeckers pecking


----------



## Bone To Pick

her wooden leg.


----------



## Dr Morbius

She screamed like


----------



## scareme

hell when she


----------



## jtees

howling was heard


----------



## Dr Morbius

a mile away.


----------



## Creep Cringle

her ears bled


----------



## Bone To Pick

and her nose


----------



## Moon Dog

smelled an awful


----------



## scareme

pile of flesh


----------



## Creep Cringle

It was mother


----------



## scareme

McCreaty before she


----------



## Creep Cringle

fell victom to


----------



## scareme

the new tapeworm


----------



## Creep Cringle

but fear not


----------



## Johnny Thunder

for the Devil


----------



## Creep Cringle

takes all souls


----------



## Bone To Pick

and credit cards


----------



## Creep Cringle

With valid identification


----------



## scareme

and a blood


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

and semen sample


----------



## Bone To Pick

, some restrictions apply.


----------



## scareme

The next person


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope saw was


----------



## Monk

Michael Jackson's doctor


----------



## RoxyBlue

in red leotards


----------



## Monk

and high heels


----------



## Kaoru

holding a needle


----------



## RoxyBlue

and pinking shears


----------



## scareme

while hiding behind


----------



## Monk

an elderberry bush


----------



## scareme

infected with poison


----------



## randyaz

from the neverland


----------



## scareme

cotton candy machine.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Her agonized screams


----------



## RoxyBlue

awakened the dogs


----------



## Spooky1

which began howling


----------



## RoxyBlue

and prancing wildly


----------



## Bone To Pick

to the music.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope got up


----------



## Monk

and brushed her


----------



## RoxyBlue

left front tooth


----------



## scareme

with dirty water


----------



## RoxyBlue

and table salt


----------



## Monk

mixed with some


----------



## RoxyBlue

pickled okra and


----------



## Dr Morbius

cat litter. Finally,


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope walked out


----------



## scareme

of the store


----------



## RoxyBlue

and hailed a


----------



## scareme

a passing hearse


----------



## RoxyBlue

loaded with rotting


----------



## Monk

lettuce and tomatoes


----------



## scareme

over the bodies


----------



## Bone To Pick

of restaurant cooks.


----------



## scareme

"That makes me


----------



## RoxyBlue

really hungry now


----------



## Bone To Pick

for blood and


----------



## RoxyBlue

pickled okra!" Penelope


----------



## Bone To Pick

cried as she


----------



## RoxyBlue

grabbed a fork


----------



## Spooky1

and plunged it


----------



## RoxyBlue

into a nearby


----------



## scareme

firehydrant. As water


----------



## Wildcat

flowed over a


----------



## rottincorps

body with severed


----------



## scareme

limbs, Penelope remembered


----------



## RoxyBlue

her brother's birthday


----------



## Bone To Pick

was next year.


----------



## scareme

Crawling on bloody


----------



## RoxyBlue

hands and knees


----------



## scareme

out of the


----------



## RoxyBlue

local 7-Eleven store,


----------



## Bone To Pick

she shook her


----------



## RoxyBlue

tangled tresses and


----------



## scareme

put on lipstick,


----------



## RoxyBlue

then winked at


----------



## scareme

a passing cop


----------



## RoxyBlue

who immediately arrested


----------



## scareme

the floozy on


----------



## RoxyBlue

the corner of


----------



## scareme

Hollywood and Vine.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

You'll be sorry


----------



## Bone To Pick

you ever messed


----------



## RoxyBlue

with my grandmother


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

once you find


----------



## Bethene

out what she


----------



## Kaoru

did to my


----------



## Moon Dog

snarling, gnashing little


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pomeranian!" Penelope decided


----------



## Bone To Pick

to show them


----------



## RoxyBlue

how to dance


----------



## scareme

the Hokey Pokey


----------



## RoxyBlue

so she put


----------



## Bone To Pick

on something hokey


----------



## RoxyBlue

and turned on


----------



## scareme

the record player


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the music begins


----------



## Mr_Chicken

but it was


----------



## scareme

too loud there.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Worse still, the


----------



## Devils Chariot

monkey bit me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

and it hurt


----------



## Devils Chariot

like a mother


----------



## Bone To Pick

breastfeeding a barracuda


----------



## Devils Chariot

libido a mosquito


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dum ditty dum.


----------



## Devils Chariot

little drummer boy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

was marching through


----------



## Devils Chariot

the pumpkin patch


----------



## Spooky1

in search of


----------



## Devils Chariot

post whore congratulations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"What a dream!"


----------



## Bone To Pick

said the boy


----------



## RoxyBlue

as he wiped


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

his bloody tears


----------



## Mr_Chicken

which were very


----------



## Moon Dog

salty and filled


----------



## RoxyBlue

with leftover meatloaf


----------



## Bone To Pick

and mashed potatoes


----------



## Mr_Chicken

with lots of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

newts and spiders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The boy turned


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

a fine shade


----------



## RoxyBlue

of purplish blue


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

for only two


----------



## Bone To Pick

days before someone


----------



## RoxyBlue

called the cops


----------



## rottincorps

about donuts on


----------



## RoxyBlue

sale at the


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

local slaughter house.


----------



## rottincorps

The cops went


----------



## rottincorps

crying to the


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

baker who suddenly


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

wanted to try


----------



## RoxyBlue

to make some


----------



## Dark Angel 27

examples of the


----------



## rottincorps

Last supper with


----------



## RoxyBlue

bread dough and


----------



## rottincorps

and denture cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

. Penelope opened her


----------



## scareme

mouth to scream,


----------



## RoxyBlue

when suddenly a


----------



## scareme

a spider dropped


----------



## RoxyBlue

onto her nose


----------



## scareme

and kissed her


----------



## RoxyBlue

, turning her into


----------



## scareme

a horney toad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope loudly croaked


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eh- hem.









I won.

Again.


----------



## scareme

Not this time


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I believe you both think you're on another thread)


At the risk of repeating myself:


Penelope loudly croaked


----------



## Johnny Thunder

LOL! oops.
_
Penelope loudly croaked _

"JT won again!!!"


----------



## scareme

I knew what thread I was in, that's why I gave JT a three word answer. 


and looked for


----------



## RoxyBlue

a prize trophy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but only found


----------



## RoxyBlue

three dead flies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

two teeth and


----------



## scareme

a rainbow unicorn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope thought that


----------



## scareme

the weather looked


----------



## RoxyBlue

a little threatening


----------



## scareme

so she got


----------



## RoxyBlue

a large umbrella


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

a metal plate,


----------



## RoxyBlue

and some pierogis


----------



## scareme

to take to


----------



## RoxyBlue

the bridal shower


----------



## scareme

for Lotus and


----------



## sparky

her other friend


----------



## scareme

Gothic Candle. They


----------



## RoxyBlue

wrapped their gifts


----------



## sparky

with an occasional


----------



## RoxyBlue

time out for


----------



## Night Watchman

a cup of


----------



## Spooky1

rum and a


----------



## Bone To Pick

bologna sandwich with


----------



## randyaz

fried pork rinds


----------



## RoxyBlue

with extra lard.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Meanwhile, at the


----------



## ededdeddy

Bunny Ranch in


----------



## sparky

the creepy old


----------



## RoxyBlue

barn next door


----------



## scareme

to the haunted


----------



## RoxyBlue

car dealership, Penelope


----------



## scareme

had enough money


----------



## RoxyBlue

to pay for


----------



## sparky

a brand new


----------



## RoxyBlue

turbo charged diesel


----------



## Bone To Pick

coffin for her


----------



## scareme

Aunt Maude and


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

their pet monster


----------



## sparky

"Thing" ,he is


----------



## Johnny Thunder

very very smelly.


----------



## scareme

Last night Zombie-F


----------



## jaege

ate a juicy


----------



## RoxyBlue

zombie hot dog


----------



## jaege

covered in sweet


----------



## Bone To Pick

stomach contents with


----------



## scareme

a little rotted


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken liver and


----------



## jaege

a nice kianti


----------



## RoxyBlue

. Zombie-F invited Penelope


----------



## sparky

, but not before


----------



## Bone To Pick

eating her arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

up to the


----------



## jaege

hairy unshaved armpit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

UFOs attacked and


----------



## jaege

became identified as


----------



## scareme

low flying cows


----------



## RoxyBlue

carrying radioactive manure


----------



## scareme

to drop on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

all the roofs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope grabbed her


----------



## jaege

Shovel and umbrella


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and danced through


----------



## RoxyBlue

the rain puddles


----------



## jaege

filled with floating


----------



## Johnny Thunder

candy corn and


----------



## RoxyBlue

dead rats. She


----------



## Bone To Pick

busted a move


----------



## jaege

but tripped over


----------



## sparky

her freshly made


----------



## RoxyBlue

pierogis with sausage


----------



## scareme

and a sauce


----------



## jaege

of orange marmalade


----------



## RoxyBlue

, causing her to


----------



## scareme

break into hives


----------



## Kaoru

and scratch her


----------



## scareme

self all over.


----------



## jaege

When her brother


----------



## scareme

Prince Philip, fell


----------



## jaege

he tore his


----------



## scareme

pants in the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

same place that


----------



## scareme

Camillia stained with


----------



## The Creepster

donkey dung then


----------



## morbidmike

slit his throat


----------



## The Creepster

with a very


----------



## scareme

dull butter knife,


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

although- she wouldn't


----------



## morbidmike

summon the devil


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

until dinnertime, against


----------



## The Creepster

The wish's of


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Mo Larry and


----------



## The Creepster

Jo-bob the perverted


----------



## scareme

, three legged dog.


----------



## morbidmike

limped over the


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

stained g*r*ass ceiling


----------



## scareme

looking for a


----------



## The Creepster

large sweet onion


----------



## morbidmike

To go with


----------



## debbie5

the pierogi/sausage combo


----------



## morbidmike

cooked by the


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

3-fingered Peruvian derelict


----------



## The Creepster

Named Sue, that


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

wouldn't take Britney


----------



## morbidmike

with her huge


----------



## debbie5

zit to dinner.


----------



## morbidmike

she said I


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

make a lot


----------



## The Creepster

Of vomit in


----------



## morbidmike

seconds I can


----------



## The Creepster

show you my


----------



## morbidmike

lower intestines and


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

barely without the


----------



## morbidmike

help of her


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

best friend- kangaroo


----------



## The Creepster

jack the biggest


----------



## debbie5

(this is becoming like a Tourette's-fest..)


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Creepster said:


> jack the biggest


blimp from Huntington


----------



## The Creepster

Beach where the


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

sand is covered


----------



## debbie5

with sausage/pieroi combos


----------



## morbidmike

with a glass


----------



## debbie5

uff vharm milk


----------



## morbidmike

and a cold


----------



## debbie5

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## morbidmike

and Michael Jackson


----------



## debbie5

swim in Hades


----------



## morbidmike

doing the backstroke


----------



## The Creepster

while drinking a


----------



## morbidmike

molitoff cocktail with


----------



## The Creepster

coco the monkey


----------



## morbidmike

and captin kangaroo


----------



## The Creepster

they realized that


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

hell isn't swimmable.


----------



## morbidmike

he sank to


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

the bottom of


----------



## morbidmike

a storm drain


----------



## The Creepster

with sea monkeys


----------



## morbidmike

and magical geini's


----------



## The Creepster

soon discover that


----------



## morbidmike

A severed head


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

cannot make fourteen


----------



## The Creepster

cheese sandwiches go


----------



## morbidmike

and a order


----------



## debbie5

of Nazi Stormtroopers


----------



## morbidmike

with big purple


----------



## scareme

thumbs wraped with


----------



## morbidmike

bandages soaked in


----------



## debbie5

Billy Beer dregs


----------



## scareme

. Now stop that


----------



## The Creepster

said the taco


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

-carrying velociraptor, who


----------



## morbidmike

has no teeth


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

today or any


----------



## morbidmike

persipration glands too


----------



## The Creepster

water the corn


----------



## morbidmike

which will magically


----------



## The Creepster

sever the Toyota


----------



## morbidmike

by pulling it's


----------



## The Creepster

potato on the


----------



## morbidmike

burning stake of


----------



## The Creepster

pizza when they


----------



## morbidmike

vomited on the


----------



## The Creepster

heat register last


----------



## morbidmike

new years eve


----------



## The Creepster

Then out came


----------



## scareme

the ugliest little


----------



## debbie5

frayed nostril hair


----------



## morbidmike

hooked to a


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

large, inlfatable car


----------



## jaege

floating in a


----------



## RoxyBlue

bowl of Jello.


----------



## morbidmike

with little chunks


----------



## The Creepster

of happiness pie


----------



## morbidmike

and seriously a


----------



## The Creepster

singing wombat went


----------



## jaege

to the river


----------



## rottincorps

bolding holding a


----------



## morbidmike

pair of gucci


----------



## PrettyGhoul

gloves; which he


----------



## The Creepster

decide to poach


----------



## rottincorps

two eggs,and


----------



## morbidmike

crow meat and


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

six dozen shiny


----------



## The Creepster

pickles when out


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

on Electric Farm ...


----------



## The Creepster

when the platypus


----------



## ededdeddy

ran to the


----------



## morbidmike

silver mountain of


----------



## ededdeddy

gleaming Skull bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Penelope suddenly awakened


----------



## The Creepster

to find her


----------



## Night Watchman

not in the


----------



## RoxyBlue

mood for a


----------



## ededdeddy

lizard blizzard soda


----------



## RoxyBlue

and some chocolate


----------



## ededdeddy

bunny ears of


----------



## The Creepster

happy little tree


----------



## Night Watchman

broke into pieces


----------



## RoxyBlue

...We interrupt this


----------



## Night Watchman

program for a


----------



## RoxyBlue

sudden news flash


----------



## fick209

regarding a serious


----------



## RoxyBlue

distortion in the


----------



## The Creepster

time space continuum


----------



## Night Watchman

that is causing


----------



## The Creepster

a short in


----------



## Night Watchman

the aurora borealis


----------



## RoxyBlue

resulting in devastating


----------



## Night Watchman

neverending white lights


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Popcorn rained down


----------



## Night Watchman

killing all that


----------



## fick209

stood in it's


----------



## The Creepster

big clown pants


----------



## Night Watchman

that didn't fit


----------



## The Creepster

no matter how


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hard Godzilla tried.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla and Penelope


----------



## The Creepster

found a little


----------



## fick209

destruction whenever they


----------



## RoxyBlue

danced at the


----------



## fick209

top of a


----------



## RoxyBlue

local radio tower.


----------



## fick209

Along came a


----------



## The Creepster

tub of fat


----------



## morgan8586

, fresh from the


----------



## RoxyBlue

local slaughter house


----------



## The Creepster

where Creepster enjoys


----------



## RoxyBlue

a light lunch


----------



## haunted canuck

his favoroite, puss


----------



## The Creepster

which is yellow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and green, with


----------



## RoxyBlue

a side of


----------



## The Creepster

Creamed corn and


----------



## RoxyBlue

frosted eye boogers.


----------



## The Creepster

Just then a


----------



## morgan8586

zombie wearing a


----------



## RoxyBlue

top hat and


----------



## Bone To Pick

a smile began


----------



## RoxyBlue

singing a merry


----------



## The Creepster

Tune of dismemberment


----------



## RoxyBlue

while juggling a


----------



## Mr_Chicken

gaggle of geese


----------



## RoxyBlue

and twelve pipers


----------



## The Creepster

suddenly realized that


----------



## scareme

there wasn't time


----------



## The Creepster

To go south


----------



## Mr_Chicken

if there was


----------



## RoxyBlue

no money for


----------



## The Creepster

a giant Jalapeno


----------



## RoxyBlue

burrito and tickets


----------



## Bone To Pick

for jaywalking then


----------



## The Creepster

donkey punched the


----------



## scareme

woman's head after


----------



## The Creepster

She paid for


----------



## morgan8586

tickets that she


----------



## scareme

could not exchange.


----------



## The Creepster

until her vegetables


----------



## scareme

were cooked in


----------



## The Creepster

a new car


----------



## morbidmike

with shiny red


----------



## The Creepster

duck made of


----------



## scareme

slop and bread.


----------



## The Creepster

Just then migrant


----------



## DarkLore

workers ditched the


----------



## morbidmike

bed pan full


----------



## scareme

of kitten ears


----------



## morbidmike

covered in barbaque


----------



## nixie

sauce and roasted


----------



## Mr_Chicken

over a massive


----------



## morbidmike

tank full of


----------



## scareme

red hot lava.


----------



## morbidmike

with gold flakes


----------



## The Creepster

that would be


----------



## morbidmike

sprinkled in the


----------



## The Creepster

carpet for you


----------



## nixie

to walk barefoot


----------



## morbidmike

thru the tickling


----------



## scareme

tongues of lost


----------



## morbidmike

hounds of hell


----------



## The Creepster

which got their


----------



## scareme

shorts ina bunch


----------



## nixie

and ready to


----------



## scareme

kick some butt.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats when a


----------



## fick209

creepy hairy thing


----------



## Spooky1

crawled up her


----------



## RoxyBlue

water spout and


----------



## Spooky1

mutated into a


----------



## The Creepster

a chop stick


----------



## nixie

which wasn't very


----------



## RoxyBlue

comfortable for her.


----------



## Zurgh

The hamster cannon


----------



## RoxyBlue

exploded into a


----------



## fick209

big ball of


----------



## nixie

curdled milk and


----------



## The Creepster

one foot long


----------



## morbidmike

chillie cheese dog


----------



## The Creepster

came through the


----------



## nixie

broken window to


----------



## Unclecreepy

tease me with


----------



## scareme

a lurid dance


----------



## morbidmike

while I stared


----------



## fick209

blindly through my


----------



## morbidmike

dark sunglasses from


----------



## The Creepster

a blue-blocker


----------



## fick209

salesrep that promised


----------



## The Creepster

to come and


----------



## morbidmike

behead all those


----------



## The Creepster

little spicy vegetables


----------



## fick209

which upset his


----------



## The Creepster

talking bed post


----------



## morbidmike

from the haunted


----------



## nixie

used furniture store


----------



## morbidmike

of eastern michigan


----------



## nixie

where you can


----------



## morbidmike

stubb your toe


----------



## The Creepster

on a trout


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and get pricked


----------



## The Creepster

by a lead


----------



## morbidmike

bone saw from


----------



## The Creepster

E-bay for a


----------



## morbidmike

small fee on


----------



## The Creepster

the last known


----------



## Spooky1

UFO abduction site.


----------



## morbidmike

in the state


----------



## fick209

of creepy items


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## The Creepster

Evil taco salad


----------



## scareme

planning world domination


----------



## Moon Dog

By taking artichokes


----------



## The Creepster

back to the


----------



## Zurgh

pit of DOOM


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Then, Dr. Jekyll


----------



## scareme

made a new


----------



## The Creepster

Kung-Fu grip for


----------



## scareme

his riding mower


----------



## Moon Dog

which became airborn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

after hitting a


----------



## The Creepster

Paper towel rack


----------



## scareme

that was left


----------



## Moon Dog

on the track


----------



## morbidmike

of love and


----------



## The Creepster

then was abused


----------



## morbidmike

killed and put


----------



## fick209

in a casket.


----------



## The Creepster

Joe first realized


----------



## Bone To Pick

he forgot to


----------



## morbidmike

brush his teeth


----------



## fick209

after eating the


----------



## The Creepster

Taco Bell Diet


----------



## fick209

which caused his


----------



## Bone To Pick

colon to explode


----------



## morbidmike

in to a


----------



## Zurgh

gooey, oozing mass


----------



## morbidmike

of epic porportions


----------



## fick209

which doctors were


----------



## morbidmike

baffled by the


----------



## Zurgh

unsightly wriggling worms


----------



## morbidmike

oozing out of


----------



## fick209

his chest cavity


----------



## The Creepster

and ruined his


----------



## Zurgh

after dinner appetite.


----------



## The Creepster

The giant pickle


----------



## Zurgh

eating, snaggle toothed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

werewolf leaped from


----------



## Zurgh

beyond the gaping


----------



## Bone To Pick

curtain holes and


----------



## fick209

found himself in


----------



## Bone To Pick

an infommercial where


----------



## fick209

he was decapitated


----------



## Zurgh

by the Chop-o-matic


----------



## The Creepster

Just then a


----------



## morbidmike

bowl of buttered


----------



## fick209

half eaten fingers


----------



## The Creepster

decided to skip


----------



## fick209

directly into the


----------



## The Creepster

local gas station


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and buy some


----------



## fick209

beer and chips


----------



## Bone To Pick

for the big


----------



## The Creepster

Basket weaving contest


----------



## morbidmike

in eastern Connecticut


----------



## fick209

. However the snow


----------



## scareme

caused a change


----------



## The Creepster

in the way


----------



## Zurgh

that bacteria congeal


----------



## fick209

around edges of


----------



## Bone To Pick

a perfect sphere


----------



## The Creepster

of chunky paste


----------



## fick209

the brain matter


----------



## The Creepster

was ready to


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

mutate into a


----------



## The Creepster

A snuggie of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

unimaginable horrific proportions!


----------



## The Creepster

The citizens then


----------



## Howlinmadjack

took their pitchforks


----------



## The Creepster

to the market


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and began stabbing


----------



## fick209

at everyone within


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sight of the


----------



## Moon Dog

howlin mad jack


----------



## Zurgh

,because there desire


----------



## Howlinmadjack

to wet their


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

insatiable taste for


----------



## morbidmike

pepermint candy cane's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

will never be


----------



## morbidmike

inserted into the


----------



## fick209

upper left side


----------



## morbidmike

of the right


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hand side of


----------



## RoxyBlue

the neighbor's mailbox.


----------



## The Creepster

Joe the guy


----------



## fick209

who runs around


----------



## The Creepster

on his pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

coach and four


----------



## fick209

extremely majestic white


----------



## Bone To Pick

supremacist mimes with


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Grotesquely distorted noses


----------



## The Creepster

of the model


----------



## Zurgh

no one remembered.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Suddenly the tall


----------



## Goblin

evil kid decided


----------



## Howlinmadjack

to pull out


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

the one thing


----------



## Howlinmadjack

that made him


----------



## Zurgh

the object of


----------



## fick209

a very scandalous


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and thought provoking


----------



## Goblin

conversation about the


----------



## Zurgh

evil ham and


----------



## The Creepster

possessed scalloped potato's


----------



## fick209

which burned the


----------



## Zurgh

poor mouse. Suddenly


----------



## The Creepster

a jar of


----------



## Bone To Pick

peculiarly mild jalapenos


----------



## The Creepster

that seem to


----------



## Howlinmadjack

turn different shades


----------



## Wyatt Furr

of green. Meanwhile,


----------



## Howlinmadjack

a very large


----------



## Zurgh

irate hamster, who


----------



## Goblin

preceded to attack


----------



## The Creepster

the sleeping mushroom


----------



## fick209

fell into a


----------



## Howlinmadjack

a nasty trance.


----------



## Zurgh

"Hi there" said


----------



## Goblin

a giant chicken.


----------



## morbidmike

with huge feet


----------



## The Creepster

and no socks


----------



## Bone To Pick

on its beak


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and no feathers


----------



## The Creepster

to sweep the


----------



## Zurgh

dusty old graves


----------



## Goblin

and call forth


----------



## The Creepster

the parchment of


----------



## Howlinmadjack

demented living through


----------



## The Creepster

a good policy


----------



## Goblin

for the other


----------



## Howlinmadjack

alternate planes of


----------



## Goblin

existence that were


----------



## The Creepster

cut short by


----------



## Zurgh

A raving lunatic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bugs Bunny appeared


----------



## RoxyBlue

with Donald Duck


----------



## Goblin

and said that


----------



## Zurgh

"this sure don't


----------



## Goblin

look like Disneyland


----------



## Bone To Pick

brochure photos that


----------



## Goblin

Minnie took last


----------



## The Creepster

night in the


----------



## Goblin

Haunted Mansion when


----------



## The Creepster

the ticket stub


----------



## Zurgh

was found" and


----------



## Howlinmadjack

shadows began to


----------



## The Creepster

take the cheese


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and cut it


----------



## The Creepster

down to the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

core, when the


----------



## The Creepster

mighty mushroom said


----------



## Howlinmadjack

oh the colors


----------



## Goblin

are so brilliant


----------



## scareme

when I close


----------



## Goblin

my eyes I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

see transparent leprechauns


----------



## Goblin

that look like


----------



## Howlinmadjack

wee little children


----------



## Bone To Pick

with beards and


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and thick shaggy


----------



## Goblin

head of hair.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cocktails were served


----------



## Bone To Pick

in goblets carved


----------



## scareme

out of human


----------



## The Creepster

shin bones because


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the skulls were


----------



## Goblin

singing a irish


----------



## Howlinmadjack

pub song about


----------



## Goblin

evill leprechauns that


----------



## Howlinmadjack

haunt the upstairs


----------



## Goblin

of the WMCA


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and flush all


----------



## Goblin

all the toilets


----------



## Howlinmadjack

As I was


----------



## Goblin

dancing a jig.


----------



## The Creepster

The Sun came


----------



## The Pod

up and dried


----------



## Goblin

all of the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

withered body parts


----------



## Goblin

and canned fruit


----------



## Zurgh

left outside. Then


----------



## Goblin

Howling Mad Jack


----------



## The Creepster

who found a


----------



## Howlinmadjack

very shiny quarter


----------



## Goblin

and used it


----------



## The Creepster

on a coin


----------



## scareme

opperated laundrymat to


----------



## Goblin

wash clothes that


----------



## The Creepster

ran together in


----------



## Howlinmadjack

viscious rabid packs


----------



## Goblin

that were called


----------



## The Creepster

Manny Moe and


----------



## Evil Queen

Peppermint Patty who


----------



## Howlinmadjack

held up many


----------



## Goblin

a bank in


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the suburbs of


----------



## Goblin

the Emerald City


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The wicked witch


----------



## Goblin

got soooooooo mad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

she released the


----------



## Goblin

the flying monkeys


----------



## Howlinmadjack

who jumped on


----------



## Goblin

Mad Jack and


----------



## Howlinmadjack

began biting vigorously


----------



## Goblin

on his neck


----------



## Howlinmadjack

but the wolf


----------



## Goblin

cried like a


----------



## The Creepster

smurf that discovered


----------



## Goblin

the secret of


----------



## Howlinmadjack

his dark past


----------



## Goblin

as well as


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the bite marks


----------



## Goblin

on his neck


----------



## Howlinmadjack

that seemed totally


----------



## Goblin

out of place


----------



## Howlinmadjack

so he decided


----------



## Goblin

to wear a


----------



## Howlinmadjack

black raincoat that


----------



## Goblin

belonged to Roxy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Palm trees attacked


----------



## Goblin

Mad Jack and


----------



## The Creepster

the dancing puma


----------



## Goblin

were strutting their


----------



## The Creepster

forbidden fruit pie


----------



## Goblin

when along came


----------



## Bone To Pick

a spider that


----------



## The Creepster

stole a pencil


----------



## Goblin

and used it


----------



## Monk

until it broke


----------



## nixie

then ate it


----------



## Goblin

with toast and


----------



## The Creepster

Crisco that was


----------



## Goblin

so yummy it


----------



## scareme

made his eyes


----------



## Goblin

burn and water


----------



## The Creepster

Just then a


----------



## Goblin

dancing frog came


----------



## Dark Star

and said who wants


----------



## Evil Queen

wants to dance


----------



## Dark Star

but no one would


----------



## Evil Queen

(3 words DS)

get near him


----------



## The Creepster

without a stick


----------



## Evil Queen

and rubber gloves


----------



## The Creepster

but they were


----------



## Evil Queen

all out of


----------



## The Creepster

my size of


----------



## Evil Queen

sticks and you


----------



## Dark Star

can understand why


----------



## Goblin

they were going


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to Castle Frankenstein.


----------



## Goblin

They carried a


----------



## Soni

big stick so


----------



## Goblin

no monsters would


----------



## Soni

be able to


----------



## Goblin

sing and dance


----------



## Howlinmadjack

without having to


----------



## Goblin

change their shoes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And tap dance


----------



## Goblin

their way into


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the hall of


----------



## Goblin

last posters who


----------



## Howlinmadjack

struck a deal


----------



## Goblin

with the monsters


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and turned into


----------



## Goblin

a bunch of


----------



## Howlinmadjack

prattling little girls


----------



## Goblin

that were wearing


----------



## Howlinmadjack

bright pink tights


----------



## Goblin

with blue boas


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and baseball caps


----------



## Goblin

They looked like


----------



## Howlinmadjack

a gaggle of


----------



## Goblin

clucking hens that


----------



## Howlinmadjack

were attacking a


----------



## Goblin

big rally in


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the middle of


----------



## Goblin

the Walmart parking


----------



## Howlinmadjack

lot. The weather


----------



## Goblin

was sunny and


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I had to


----------



## Goblin

run and get


----------



## Howlinmadjack

an umbrella to


----------



## Goblin

use as a


----------



## Dark Star

weapon to fight


----------



## Goblin

the evil chickens


----------



## Soni

that were pecking


----------



## Evil Queen

at Jack's head


----------



## Dark Star

but no amount


----------



## Soni

of pecking could


----------



## Dark Star

convince Goblin to


----------



## Soni

stop that annoying


----------



## Dark Star

games sitting and


----------



## Evil Queen

post count obsessing


----------



## The Creepster

which is one


----------



## Evil Queen

of the reasons


----------



## Goblin

he is the


----------



## Soni

most amazing person


----------



## Goblin

you'd ever want


----------



## Soni

to have as


----------



## Goblin

a true friend


----------



## Soni

because he rocks!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Soni and Gobby


----------



## Bone To Pick

formed a band


----------



## Goblin

and asked Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

to moderate the


----------



## Goblin

games while they


----------



## Soni

played some rockin'


----------



## Goblin

numbers at the


----------



## Soni

bar, while the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

bartender ran out


----------



## Goblin

was jam packed


----------



## Soni

and people were


----------



## Goblin

singing and drinking


----------



## Dark Star

and having all


----------



## Evil Queen

kinds of fun


----------



## Dark Star

till the police


----------



## Evil Queen

arrived and everyone


----------



## Goblin

was arrested except


----------



## Evil Queen

for Roxy who


----------



## Goblin

was busy counting


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Her gold teeth


----------



## Goblin

and had miscounted


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the amount of


----------



## Goblin

teeth and had


----------



## The Creepster

no chance to


----------



## Dark Star

change the order


----------



## Goblin

of the royal


----------



## Howlinmadjack

jellybean machine dials


----------



## Goblin

and the Canadian


----------



## Cowbell

ate bad cheese


----------



## Goblin

and got sick


----------



## Soni

and sat on


----------



## Evil Queen

a mushroom cloud


----------



## Soni

that exploded when


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the cheese turned


----------



## Goblin

into a pile of


----------



## Soni

dog poo and


----------



## Goblin

kitty litter that


----------



## Soni

smelled like it


----------



## Goblin

had been in


----------



## Soni

a sewer for


----------



## Goblin

thirty years! Jack


----------



## Soni

thought it was


----------



## Goblin

prop material and


----------



## Soni

made the best


----------



## Goblin

smelliest haunt anyone


----------



## Soni

ever could imagine


----------



## Goblin

Everyone came to


----------



## Soni

Jack's party and


----------



## Goblin

Soni got sooooooooooo


----------



## Soni

drunk and she


----------



## Goblin

danced on the


----------



## Soni

table, but then


----------



## Goblin

a tornado hit


----------



## Death's Door

and lifted the


----------



## The Creepster

Waitress over the


----------



## Goblin

the rainbow to


----------



## Cowbell

Paradise - Bransen Mo


----------



## Goblin

where she met


----------



## fick209

the most unfortunate


----------



## Goblin

yet strangely charismatic


----------



## nixie

pastry chef who


----------



## Goblin

who showed her


----------



## nixie

the correct way


----------



## Evil Queen

to stuff a


----------



## Goblin

a turkey so


----------



## Johnny Thunder

they made dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a


----------



## Death's Door

wonderful dinner followed


----------



## RoxyBlue

by a noisy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

banjo performance by


----------



## RoxyBlue

three toads and


----------



## Dark Star

and a tuba


----------



## RoxyBlue

conducted by a


----------



## Dark Star

fairy princess who


----------



## RoxyBlue

looked just like


----------



## Dark Star

the king of


----------



## Goblin

Burgerville which is


----------



## Tricia

just left of


----------



## Goblin

the Emerald City


----------



## Dr Morbius

border. The End.


----------



## Goblin

Once upon a


----------



## Dr Morbius

midnight dreary, Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

lost his way


----------



## Dark Star

to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen

and had to


----------



## RoxyBlue

get a job


----------



## Evil Queen

to support his


----------



## Spooky1

peanut brittle habit.


----------



## Dark Star

His teeth were


----------



## Evil Queen

removed to allow


----------



## Goblin

New sharper ones


----------



## Dark Star

to chew the


----------



## RoxyBlue

incredibly long toenails


----------



## Dark Star

of the ogre


----------



## RoxyBlue

who lived with


----------



## Dark Star

him and made


----------



## Spooky1

the best stew


----------



## Goblin

you ever tasted.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Hunchback arrived


----------



## Evil Queen

waving a big


----------



## Goblin

red flag and


----------



## scareme

carring a bunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

of evil smelling


----------



## Goblin

flowers that were


----------



## shar

weeping bloddy dewdrops


----------



## scareme

onto the white


----------



## shar

crisp clean snow.


----------



## Goblin

They were able


----------



## scareme

to see beyond


----------



## Goblin

the dull ordinary


----------



## shar

and sleepy village.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shots rang out


----------



## Tinman

Disturbing the quiet


----------



## Goblin

stillness that was


----------



## Tinman

my private sanctuary.


----------



## Goblin

There was a


----------



## shar

scream so piercing


----------



## Spooky1

that her eyes


----------



## Goblin

popped out of


----------



## shar

the side of


----------



## nixie

her face and


----------



## shar

she never thought


----------



## Goblin

that it would


----------



## Tinman

end like this.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile Halloween was


----------



## Death's Door

was fast approaching


----------



## shar

and the excitement


----------



## Goblin

of the first


----------



## Death's Door

sighting of fall


----------



## Goblin

which meant that


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bumblebees love lumberjacks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A sudden noise


----------



## Goblin

was heard in


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the woods behind


----------



## Goblin

the seven eleven


----------



## morbidmike

on rule route


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the wolf attacked


----------



## Spooky1

the man dressed


----------



## RoxyBlue

as a giant


----------



## Goblin

sheep and then


----------



## Johnny Thunder

burst into flames.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Fire Department


----------



## Goblin

finally showed up


----------



## Monk

to the party


----------



## Goblin

at Roxy's house


----------



## PirateLady

but got scared


----------



## Goblin

beacause all of


----------



## PirateLady

the giant spiders


----------



## Goblin

that were outside


----------



## Evil Andrew

as the sun


----------



## Goblin

set on the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

badly sunburned legs


----------



## Goblin

that hurt when


----------



## Howlinmadjack

they were bent.


----------



## The Creepster

Once the glue


----------



## Goblin

had dried they


----------



## TwistedDementia

pick it off


----------



## Goblin

with one shot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

Halloween was coming


----------



## RoxyBlue

much too soon


----------



## Copchick

so I went


----------



## Hairazor

Overboard getting ready


----------



## highbury

for the celebration


----------



## Goblin

of the World


----------



## Copchick

When all of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a sudden vampires


----------



## MrGrimm

showed up with


----------



## Hairazor

fresh blood soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

and a side


----------



## MrGrimm

of really big


----------



## Hairazor

Cooked goose bumps


----------



## Copchick

and fried goat


----------



## Goblin

topped with delicious


----------



## MrGrimm

monkey brains. After,


----------



## Hairazor

Saying a prayer


----------



## MrGrimm

they rose and


----------



## Hairazor

Began feasting like


----------



## MrGrimm

wild pigs in


----------



## RoxyBlue

a McDonald's drive-through.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Unnoticed, the rising


----------



## highbury

sun's first light


----------



## Goblin

shining through the


----------



## Hairazor

canopy of trees


----------



## highbury

began to illuminate


----------



## Goblin

the dark forest


----------



## Hairazor

where evidence of


----------



## RoxyBlue

nefarious deeds was


----------



## Hairazor

Plain for all


----------



## Copchick

to see. It


----------



## Moon Dog

had glowing red


----------



## Goblin

eyes that could


----------



## graveyardmaster

burn right through


----------



## Hairazor

Your retinas and


----------



## graveyardmaster

make you see


----------



## Copchick

what was really


----------



## Hairazor

Going on around


----------



## Goblin

on Halloween night


----------



## Copchick

Then it stood


----------



## Goblin

in the doorway


----------



## Copchick

evil in it's


----------



## Hairazor

Eyes and heart


----------



## Moon Dog

it glared it's


----------



## Copchick

dark haunting eyes


----------



## Hairazor

Taking in all


----------



## Goblin

of the strange


----------



## Copchick

people wearing red


----------



## Lord Homicide

hot tasty rubber


----------



## Copchick

chicken suits. Then


----------



## Goblin

suddenly there was


----------



## Irish Witch

a big flash


----------



## Goblin

of lightning that


----------



## Hairazor

split the earth


----------



## Goblin

wide open and


----------



## Hairazor

Caused all things


----------



## Copchick

to fall down


----------



## RoxyBlue

and go "boom".


----------



## Goblin

But there was


----------



## Bone To Pick

no foot odor


----------



## Hairazor

Or dripping gore


----------



## Copchick

Or body parts


----------



## Irish Witch

found in the


----------



## Goblin

haunt that was


----------



## Hairazor

blazing like hot


----------



## Bone To Pick

dogs with relish


----------



## Copchick

and loads of


----------



## Hairazor

Deep fried onions


----------



## Goblin

and for dessert


----------



## Copchick

we ate chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Dipped pumpkin with


----------



## Copchick

orange sprinkles on


----------



## Lord Homicide

Time after time


----------



## Goblin

until it was


----------



## Hairazor

All gone. So


----------



## Goblin

they went out


----------



## Copchick

and went for


----------



## Evil Andrew

Andrew's Pumpkin Ale


----------



## Copchick

which tasted absolutely


----------



## Hairazor

To die for


----------



## Copchick

Everyone packed up


----------



## Goblin

and moved to


----------



## Droidecon

Istanbul not Constantinople


----------



## Bone To Pick

to eat Turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Off of China


----------



## QueenRuby2002

that was bloody


----------



## Goblin

raw and was


----------



## Droidecon

Made of latex


----------



## Copchick

It tasted like


----------



## Droidecon

chicken, I think.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Perhaps there was


----------



## Hairazor

a slight tang


----------



## Droidecon

but who could


----------



## Bone To Pick

resist the chewiness


----------



## Droidecon

of morphing midgets.


----------



## Copchick

Let's go to


----------



## Droidecon

the hop. Oh


----------



## Goblin

there was a


----------



## Droidecon

fleeting moment when


----------



## Copchick

I saw a


----------



## Droidecon

massive wave of


----------



## Bone To Pick

clumsy chainsaw jugglers


----------



## Irish Witch

cut off one


----------



## Hairazor

nose and two


----------



## Goblin

tails that were


----------



## Droidecon

protruding from the


----------



## Copchick

rear end of


----------



## Droidecon

a frolicking jackelope


----------



## Hairazor

With big green


----------



## Copchick

oozing warts all


----------



## Bone To Pick

dancing in rhythm


----------



## Goblin

with all the


----------



## Droidecon

Mexican jumping beans.


----------



## Copchick

The sun appeared


----------



## Hairazor

To blot out


----------



## Droidecon

the bat droppings


----------



## Goblin

there were everywhere


----------



## Irish Witch

Because someone left


----------



## Hairazor

The toilet lid


----------



## Droidecon

Behind so they


----------



## Goblin

decided to try


----------



## Irish Witch

Open a big


----------



## Goblin

resteraunt that was


----------



## Copchick

specializing in roasted


----------



## Irish Witch

And frying worms


----------



## Hairazor

Topped with roach


----------



## Goblin

dressing made by


----------



## Irish Witch

small green men


----------



## RoxyBlue

from the Planet


----------



## Droidecon

Druidia. All of


----------



## Hairazor

the slime supply


----------



## Goblin

that was hidden


----------



## Irish Witch

under a big


----------



## Droidecon

grand sexy shad


----------



## Copchick

(shad? Okay a sexy fish)

which was swimming


----------



## Hairazor

Upsidedown as fast


----------



## Irish Witch

as his upsidedown


----------



## Goblin

clown had frowned


----------



## Hairazor

rightside up for


----------



## Goblin

about ten minutes


----------



## Droidecon

at 350 degrees


----------



## Hairazor

till lightly browned


----------



## MommaMoose

and no longer


----------



## Goblin

raw unless it


----------



## Hairazor

Crawls off the


----------



## Goblin

plate and attacks


----------



## Hairazor

your pets when


----------



## Irish Witch

They are sleeping


----------



## Goblin

and will eventually


----------



## Hairazor

enslave them for


----------



## Goblin

their master who


----------



## Irish Witch

is a big


----------



## Droidecon

depressed hairless wookie (very rare)


----------



## Hairazor

With delusions of


----------



## Goblin

grandeur that were


----------



## Hairazor

Dreamed up by


----------



## Goblin

the little men


----------



## Hairazor

In hair shirts


----------



## Goblin

that liked to


----------



## Hairazor

Jump rope at


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5's house and


----------



## Hairazor

tease her skellies


----------



## RoxyBlue

until they cried.


----------



## Hairazor

Skellie revenge was


----------



## Droidecon

slow and gruesome


----------



## Bone To Pick

conversation that dragged


----------



## Copchick

on and on


----------



## Hairazor

Until blackouts made


----------



## Goblin

the entire house


----------



## Hairazor

Feel creepy crawlie


----------



## Bone To Pick

until cleaning day


----------



## Goblin

when there was


----------



## Droidecon

a stampede of


----------



## Hairazor

Centipedes with hobnail


----------



## Copchick

bumps on its


----------



## Goblin

feet that were


----------



## Hairazor

seriously infected with


----------



## Goblin

dance fever and


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't stop stomping


----------



## Goblin

all of the


----------



## the bloody chef

undead bleeding hearts :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Which multiplied like


----------



## Copchick

Two bunnies in


----------



## the bloody chef

...a Fellini film...:xbones:


----------



## Goblin

that had been


----------



## Hairazor

cancelled due to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lack of interest.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile Pumpkin5 was


----------



## Hairazor

busy making the


----------



## the bloody chef

...donuts for Copchick...


----------



## Hairazor

For her squad


----------



## the bloody chef

of slightly diabetic...


----------



## Hairazor

Cohorts who mangle


----------



## Goblin

and then run


----------



## the bloody chef

out of cigarettes...


----------



## Goblin

and there was


----------



## Hairazor

mad scrambling for


----------



## Copchick

nicotine patches which


----------



## Hairazor

Caused rashes on


----------



## the bloody chef

...several laboratory rats...


----------



## N. Fantom

...that crawled into....


----------



## Hairazor

your lap after


----------



## scareme

your afternoon nap.


----------



## Goblin

When you awoke


----------



## the bloody chef

from your dream...


----------



## Goblin

you will discover


----------



## the bloody chef

...the truth about...


----------



## Hairazor

Who stole the


----------



## Bone To Pick

cookie from the


----------



## Hairazor

Top of the


----------



## the bloody chef

Morning. It seemed...


----------



## Hairazor

so early to


----------



## Goblin

everyone that they


----------



## the bloody chef

fell back asleep...


----------



## Hairazor

and missed last


----------



## Goblin

night's meeting at


----------



## the bloody chef

the Vampire Club...


----------



## Hairazor

where elections were


----------



## Goblin

held to determine


----------



## the bloody chef

a running mate...


----------



## scareme

without two left...


----------



## Hairazor

fangs. Thirteen contenders


----------



## scareme

stepped up to


----------



## Goblin

to the plate


----------



## the bloody chef

to face the..


----------



## Hairazor

barrage of bats---


----------



## HauntArmada

each heavily spiked---


----------



## Hairazor

with barbed hairs--


----------



## the bloody chef

...soaked in bourbon...


----------



## Goblin

and was also


----------



## HauntArmada

rife with typhoid


----------



## Goblin

and had to


----------



## the bloody chef

get vaccinated for....


----------



## HauntArmada

the wretched affliction


----------



## Hairazor

before sundown because


----------



## Goblin

that was when


----------



## Hairazor

Sunspots flared and


----------



## the bloody chef

...radiation waves spread...


----------



## Goblin

around the globe


----------



## the bloody chef

causing widespread zobification...


----------



## Hairazor

Of all who


----------



## Goblin

ate fuzzy things


----------



## the bloody chef

with ranch dip


----------



## Hairazor

and sheep dip


----------



## Goblin

quick fried to


----------



## the bloody chef

crispy golden brown


----------



## scareme

. I invited twenty


----------



## Goblin

lumberjacks with purses


----------



## the bloody chef

and they're okay...


----------



## Hairazor

with the haircut


----------



## the bloody chef

that you created...


----------



## Goblin

especially for the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hideous Halloweenie crowd.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## the bloody chef

a muffled cry


----------



## Goblin

was heard from


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Within the refrigerator


----------



## scareme

where the radioactive


----------



## Goblin

vegetables were mutating


----------



## scareme

at an alarming


----------



## Goblin

rate and it


----------



## scareme

doubled in size.


----------



## Goblin

However it was


----------



## the bloody chef

growing so fast....


----------



## Hairazor

it begn splitting--


----------



## Goblin

down the side


----------



## scareme

of the muumuu


----------



## Goblin

and the strange


----------



## scareme

thing was, he


----------



## Goblin

was secretly the


----------



## scareme

the long lost


----------



## Goblin

cousin of Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

back from dead--


----------



## scareme

or finishing school.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile back at


----------



## the bloody chef

the ol' ranch


----------



## Hairazor

Zombie wranglers kept---


----------



## the bloody chef

herding the undead


----------



## scareme

to the edge


----------



## Hairazor

of Sanity and---


----------



## Goblin

insanity that had


----------



## the bloody chef

become blurred together


----------



## Hairazor

Like a rainbow---


----------



## Goblin

and a strange


----------



## Hairazor

Odor permeated every ---


----------



## Goblin

room in the


----------



## scareme

old haunted house


----------



## Goblin

and it was


----------



## Hairazor

getting really chilly--


----------



## scareme

even witha fireplace


----------



## Goblin

it was a


----------



## scareme

cold dark room.


----------



## the bloody chef

Damp granite walls...


----------



## scareme

with dripping slime


----------



## Hairazor

, puddles of goo,---


----------



## RoxyBlue

and a Picasso


----------



## Hairazor

Whose eyes followed---


----------



## the bloody chef

your every step...


----------



## Goblin

and there was


----------



## Hairazor

Cookie Monster in---


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's kitchen and


----------



## Hairazor

baking ingredients as---


----------



## Goblin

there was awful


----------



## Ramonadona

tasting baked goods


----------



## Hairazor

on every counter


----------



## Monk

throughout the shop


----------



## Goblin

until they were


----------



## Ramonadona

enhaled by the


----------



## Goblin

entire forum and


----------



## Hairazor

Filled the emergency


----------



## Goblin

room with several


----------



## Hairazor

bedpans full of


----------



## Goblin

rotten potatoes and


----------



## Monk

freshly squeezed lemonade


----------



## Hairazor

with seeds and


----------



## Monk

dirty ice cubes


----------



## Ramonadona

and the interns


----------



## RoxyBlue

drank it all.


----------



## Monk

Later that evening,


----------



## Hairazor

with malice aforethought


----------



## Goblin

Bozo the Clown


----------



## Ramonadona

met the adorable


----------



## Monk

booger eater from


----------



## Goblin

France and was


----------



## Monk

instantly bothered by


----------



## RoxyBlue

his lack of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

booze and snacks.


----------



## Monk

Fortunately for him


----------



## Ramonadona

there was intriguing


----------



## Hairazor

Singing and caterwauling


----------



## Goblin

as they went


----------



## Georgeb68

Floating down river.


----------



## Monk

All the while


----------



## Hairazor

picking ticks from


----------



## Alkonost

behind their ears


----------



## Hairazor

And feeding them


----------



## scareme

to the chickens


----------



## Ramonadona

whose beaks were


----------



## Goblin

very sharp and


----------



## Monk

painted bright colors


----------



## Bone Dancer

slowly dripping blood


----------



## Copchick

onto the white


----------



## Goblin

shag carpet that


----------



## Monk

smelled of wet


----------



## Hairazor

rat droppings left


----------



## Monk

late last night


----------



## Bone Dancer

before the wolf


----------



## Hairazor

danced the tango


----------



## Bone Dancer

with the witch.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Bone Dancer

A group of


----------



## Monk

small brown monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

throwing spiders at


----------



## Monk

innocent spectators and


----------



## Goblin

the forum members


----------



## Hairazor

who immediately grabbed


----------



## Ramonadona

video cameras and


----------



## Goblin

ran outside to


----------



## Monk

witness the spectacle


----------



## Hairazor

of blazing lights


----------



## Goblin

that were in


----------



## Monk

perfect harmony with


----------



## Goblin

everything in the


----------



## Bone Dancer

room that was


----------



## Monk

not covered with


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Gauze and webs


----------



## Monk

but were still


----------



## Bone Dancer

visible from the


----------



## Hairazor

sewer outside the


----------



## Monk

local candy store


----------



## Bone Dancer

Where they sell


----------



## Monk

a variety of


----------



## Bone Dancer

fresh body parts


----------



## Hairazor

Double dipped in


----------



## Bone Dancer

chocolate and peanuts


----------



## Goblin

and neatly packaged


----------



## Bone Dancer

wrapped in fresh


----------



## Moon Dog

skin and hair.


----------



## Bone Dancer

ready for shipping


----------



## Monk

for a price


----------



## Goblin

that was very


----------



## Monk

reasonable, considering that


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor had the


----------



## Monk

only usable source


----------



## Rahnefan

in five states.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Bone Dancer

a lack of


----------



## Hairazor

really cool drool


----------



## Goblin

from the school


----------



## Monk

of hard knocks


----------



## Rahnefan

on your head.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile Roxy had


----------



## RoxyBlue

banned everyone from


----------



## Rahnefan

the Cheesecake thread


----------



## Ramonadona

without a thought


----------



## Rahnefan

of poor Louis.


----------



## Hairazor

Cheesecake was Louis's---


----------



## Rahnefan

only real talent.


----------



## Bone Dancer

And now she


----------



## Rahnefan

started craving cheesecake


----------



## Goblin

so she went


----------



## RoxyBlue

to the bakery


----------



## Rahnefan

in old Innsmouth.


----------



## scareme

S-l-o-w-l-y he turned...


----------



## Rahnefan

(I mean she)


----------



## scareme

step by step


----------



## Rahnefan

inch by inch


----------



## Goblin

she stalked the


----------



## Rahnefan

last freshly made


----------



## Bone Dancer

glazed sugar cookie


----------



## scareme

shaped like little


----------



## Hairazor

Black witch hats


----------



## Rahnefan

but the alarm


----------



## Goblin

went off and


----------



## Rahnefan

dogs started barking.


----------



## Goblin

There was a


----------



## Ramonadona

panic of all


----------



## Hairazor

Unable bodied ghouls


----------



## Goblin

that were roaming


----------



## Bone Dancer

in the yard


----------



## highbury

behind the shed


----------



## Hairazor

where they keep


----------



## Rahnefan

the Mold Men.


----------



## Bone Dancer

To my surprise


----------



## Ramonadona

the Hauntforum members


----------



## Rahnefan

had all transformed


----------



## Goblin

into hungry werewolves


----------



## Rahnefan

wearing embroidered bellbottoms.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile the evil


----------



## Bone Dancer

leader named pumpkin


----------



## Hairazor

danced with evil


----------



## Bone Dancer

joy and delight


----------



## highbury

by the flames


----------



## Hairazor

shooting out of


----------



## Goblin

his fingertips and


----------



## Rahnefan

gnarled viney toes.


----------



## Hairazor

The bewitching hour


----------



## Bone Dancer

was closing in


----------



## highbury

like suffocating darkness


----------



## Goblin

only to be


----------



## Bone Dancer

stopped by the


----------



## Goblin

bakery and picked


----------



## Monk

up some fresh


----------



## Hairazor

baked blackbird pie


----------



## Monk

without the blackbird


----------



## Bone Dancer

just the eggs


----------



## Monk

and a side


----------



## Bone Dancer

fried bird feet


----------



## bradndez

and extra beaks


----------



## Hairazor

deep fried in


----------



## Goblin

butter to make


----------



## Hairazor

them extra crispy!!


----------



## Monk

Meanwhile, back east


----------



## Bone Dancer

where the red


----------



## highbury

sun rises up


----------



## Goblin

and chases away


----------



## Bone Dancer

the grey fog


----------



## Goblin

that hovered over


----------



## Bone Dancer

the old pond


----------



## Hairazor

mischief was afoot


----------



## Bone Dancer

or at hand


----------



## Goblin

and there was


----------



## Bone Dancer

a screaming noise


----------



## Goblin

at the door


----------



## Bone Dancer

of the house


----------



## highbury

beyond the forest


----------



## Bone Dancer

in the swamp


----------



## Hairazor

oozing with moldy


----------



## Goblin

swamp water and


----------



## Rahnefan

its many contents


----------



## highbury

that bubbled up


----------



## Hairazor

and smelled like


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5's old socks!


----------



## Monk

To everyone's dismay


----------



## Hairazor

Hansel and Gretel


----------



## highbury

followed a trail


----------



## Hairazor

of severed limbs


----------



## Monk

hand in hand


----------



## Goblin

until they found


----------



## Hairazor

enough bones to


----------



## highbury

recreate the witch


----------



## Goblin

from the Wizard


----------



## scareme

of Oz. Suddenly,


----------



## Goblin

there was a


----------



## scareme

loud moaning sound


----------



## Goblin

that was coming


----------



## scareme

from down the


----------



## Goblin

lane at the


----------



## Hairazor

old Stagecoach stop


----------



## scareme

that was haunted.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there waas


----------



## Monk

an unexpected turn


----------



## Bone Dancer

of events at


----------



## scareme

the hautnforum site


----------



## Hairazor

where mass hysterical


----------



## scareme

member were planning


----------



## Goblin

a great big


----------



## scareme

suprise party for


----------



## Monk

Bert and Ernie


----------



## highbury

on Sesame Street


----------



## Bone Dancer

next to the


----------



## Goblin

haunted tomb of


----------



## Bone Dancer

the cookie monster


----------



## scareme

with the bones


----------



## Bone Dancer

of Big Bird


----------



## highbury

and the blood


----------



## Goblin

of a bat


----------



## awokennightmare

Filled with Fear


----------



## Hairazor

and pumpkin pie


----------



## Bone Dancer

all dripping with


----------



## Hairazor

caramelized bacon grease


----------



## awokennightmare

That tasted like


----------



## scareme

the worst crap


----------



## awokennightmare

that ever existed


----------



## scareme

this side of


----------



## awokennightmare

Normal, but the


----------



## Goblin

chef had decided


----------



## scareme

to serve it


----------



## Goblin

before it got


----------



## morgan8586

eaten by JT.


----------



## Goblin

Suddenly there was


----------



## Bone Dancer

this giant blue


----------



## Doc Doom

all seeing eye


----------



## Bone Dancer

floating in air


----------



## Hairazor

thick with smog


----------



## Bone Dancer

and the smell


----------



## Doc Doom

was almost overwhelming


----------



## Moon Dog

but when the


----------



## MrGrimm

eye blinked it


----------



## Goblin

was the fierce


----------



## Doc Doom

, most repulsive thing


----------



## Lambchop

I had ever


----------



## highbury

seen by far.


----------



## MrGrimm

Realizing there was


----------



## Hairazor

nowhere to go


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It turned around.


----------



## Lambchop

I yelled out


----------



## Bone Dancer

what are you


----------



## Goblin

doing in my


----------



## Doc Doom

wife's new car?


----------



## Hairazor

That caused a


----------



## Bone Dancer

horrific bloody crash


----------



## Goblin

and threw them


----------



## Lambchop

over the dashboard


----------



## Hairazor

head first where


----------



## Lambchop

the windshield burst


----------



## Doc Doom

and they landed


----------



## Moon Dog

just outside the


----------



## Hairazor

designated strike zone


----------



## Doc Doom

loading the bases


----------



## Goblin

and getting loaded


----------



## Lambchop

Staggering across midfield


----------



## MrGrimm

his pants fell


----------



## Doc Doom

around his ankles


----------



## MrGrimm

and he tripped.


----------



## Hairazor

As he fell


----------



## Moon Dog

he landed in


----------



## Doc Doom

his own blood


----------



## Hairazor

which was pooling


----------



## Goblin

on the floor


----------



## Lambchop

in front of


----------



## Doc Doom

an old house


----------



## Hairazor

with boarded up


----------



## MrGrimm

windows and doors.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Doc Doom

a loud bang


----------



## Lambchop

on the wall


----------



## Death's Door

so loud that


----------



## highbury

it startled me


----------



## Hairazor

and I stumbled


----------



## Goblin

and fell into


----------



## Lambchop

a large antique


----------



## Goblin

mirror that was


----------



## highbury

gently poised upon


----------



## Dark Angel 27

an old oak


----------



## Hairazor

with gnarled limbs


----------



## Goblin

in Hairazor's yard


----------



## Lambchop

Rising up I


----------



## Goblin

found that it


----------



## Hairazor

hurt to bend


----------



## Goblin

over because it


----------



## kauldron

was sticking out


----------



## Hairazor

just below the


----------



## kauldron

hip. After pulling


----------



## DreadKnightswife

out my wallet


----------



## Goblin

and paying the


----------



## Lambchop

devil, he said


----------



## kauldron

"Don't look in


----------



## Lambchop

to my eyes".


----------



## Hairazor

Unless you dare!!


----------



## MrGrimm

While I considered


----------



## highbury

a fleeting glance


----------



## Lambchop

I suddenly heard


----------



## Goblin

an explosion that


----------



## kauldron

knocked me off


----------



## Lambchop

the tombstone that


----------



## Frightmaster-General

read: "Here lies


----------



## Goblin

Drunken Charlie Mays


----------



## kauldron

who slipped on


----------



## Hairazor

a banana peel


----------



## MrGrimm

and fell on


----------



## Lambchop

his liquor bottle.


----------



## kauldron

A chill ran


----------



## Lambchop

up and down


----------



## Goblin

their spine as


----------



## kauldron

they peered around


----------



## Lambchop

the castle entrance.


----------



## Hairazor

At first glance


----------



## Goblin

it seemed hopeless


----------



## Moon Dog

when they found


----------



## kauldron

a gaping hole


----------



## Hairazor

hidden behind the


----------



## kauldron

tattered movie screen.


----------



## Lambchop

Crawling through the


----------



## highbury

cold black void


----------



## Hairazor

I caught my


----------



## kauldron

zipper on a


----------



## Lambchop

witches fingernail. She


----------



## Frightmaster-General

screamed loudly, and


----------



## Lambchop

grabbed me by


----------



## Hairazor

my long hair


----------



## kauldron

to look into


----------



## Lambchop

a putrid smelling


----------



## Moon Dog

bathroom. Just then


----------



## Hairazor

the toilet erupted


----------



## kauldron

with a loud


----------



## Goblin

bang and then


----------



## Doc Doom

I was covered


----------



## Moon Dog

with what was


----------



## Hairazor

spewing like a


----------



## Lambchop

vomiting goblins baby.


----------



## kauldron

An unearthly moan


----------



## Goblin

was heard from


----------



## Doc Doom

the next room


----------



## Moon Dog

where there was


----------



## Plastic Ninja

a dancing bear


----------



## Hairazor

jiving to the


----------



## kauldron

shrieking sounds of


----------



## Doc Doom

The Monster Mash.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## kauldron

a great commotion


----------



## Hairazor

beyond the green


----------



## Doc Doom

butler's pantry door


----------



## Goblin

which was open


----------



## highbury

exposing a faint


----------



## Hairazor

glimpse of big


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

hairy spiders which


----------



## Johnny Thunder

were playing guitar.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The spider guitarists


----------



## Doc Doom

kept the beat


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

surprisingly well for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hideous hairy arachnids.


----------



## Hairazor

Soon the joint


----------



## Goblin

was jumping, but


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

the ginger sidekick


----------



## Hairazor

got distracted by


----------



## Doc Doom

the blonde bombshell


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

who was very


----------



## Goblin

angry about the


----------



## Doc Doom

lack of dancers.


----------



## kauldron

In the back


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

of the room


----------



## Doc Doom

shots rang out


----------



## Hairazor

and ricocheted off


----------



## Goblin

the rock beside


----------



## kauldron

the old cellar


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a glowing pair


----------



## Doc Doom

of bloodshot eyes


----------



## Hairazor

The eyes peered


----------



## crazy xmas

into the window


----------



## kauldron

at the lovely


----------



## Goblin

home of the


----------



## kauldron

hideous Elephant Man.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Doc Doom

a piercing scream


----------



## Johnny Thunder

from the cemetery.


----------



## kauldron

Inside the crypt


----------



## Hairazor

spiders skittered at


----------



## Doc Doom

the strange sound


----------



## Goblin

coming from the


----------



## Lambchop

outhouse. I opened


----------



## kauldron

the creaky door


----------



## crazy xmas

to my surprise


----------



## Lambchop

my mother emerged


----------



## Hairazor

with toilet paper


----------



## Goblin

in her hand


----------



## Lambchop

and around her


----------



## kauldron

arms. She gasped


----------



## Doc Doom

at the sight


----------



## Goblin

of the hideous


----------



## Lambchop

toilet overflowing with


----------



## kauldron

snakes and spiders.


----------



## Hairazor

Hitching up her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

overgrown pink dreadlocks,


----------



## scareme

she marched up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the castle wall


----------



## Hairazor

dragging her chains


----------



## kauldron

behind her. Once


----------



## Evil Andrew

she got to


----------



## Hairazor

the highest turret


----------



## Evil Andrew

, she realized that


----------



## Goblin

there was something


----------



## Johnny Thunder

crawling up her


----------



## Evil Andrew

........" Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggg !" she screamed !


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Startled, she jumped


----------



## Lambchop

over the wall


----------



## Hairazor

into the pit


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## Lambchop

grandma Beasley crouched


----------



## Hairazor

over a big


----------



## scareme

smelly, rotten pumpkin.


----------



## Copchick

At this time,


----------



## Hairazor

the pumpkin seeds


----------



## highbury

were being baked


----------



## Goblin

in an oven


----------



## Hairazor

set at 350


----------



## Evil Andrew

degrees, for fifteen


----------



## Goblin

minutes or until


----------



## scareme

they exploded, whichever


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

happened first. Suddenly


----------



## Lambchop

minutes. Unfortunetaly they


----------



## Hairazor

stuck to every


----------



## Goblin

elevator in town!


----------



## Lambchop

Not wanting to


----------



## Hairazor

step in it


----------



## highbury

I jumped left


----------



## Goblin

and barely missed


----------



## Hairazor

landing on a


----------



## Lambchop

pile of dog


----------



## Hairazor

bones. They were


----------



## highbury

scattered about haphazardly


----------



## Goblin

and were also


----------



## Hairazor

covered in green


----------



## Goblin

paint and was


----------



## Lambchop

so bright that


----------



## Hairazor

I was momentarily


----------



## Lambchop

gouged my eyes


----------



## Goblin

and then was


----------



## Lambchop

momentarily blinded by


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

made of pure


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

debris that showered


----------



## Lambchop

with Marylin Monroe.


----------



## scareme

Slowly he turned...


----------



## Lambchop

and saw the...


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

mason jars spilling


----------



## Goblin

out lots of


----------



## Lambchop

freshly popped popcorn.


----------



## Hairazor

The kernels kept


----------



## Lambchop

getting stuck between


----------



## Hairazor

their grimy toes


----------



## Lambchop

causing blisters to


----------



## Goblin

appear on their


----------



## Lambchop

little piggies. The


----------



## scareme

last little piggie


----------



## Hairazor

was all shriveled


----------



## scareme

from spending too


----------



## highbury

much time in


----------



## scareme

the hottub with (I know, hot tub is not one word, but I wanted it to be)


----------



## Goblin

Dracula, Frankenstein, and


----------



## Hairazor

Me. A new


----------



## highbury

moon will rise


----------



## scareme

tonight, that will


----------



## Hairazor

bewitch your eyes


----------



## scareme

and cloud your


----------



## Goblin

mind with the


----------



## Lambchop

same effect as


----------



## Goblin

any sudden blow


----------



## Lambchop

to the side


----------



## scareme

of the head.


----------



## Lambchop

Picking up the...


----------



## Goblin

brand new copy


----------



## Lambchop

of Fangoria, I


----------



## scareme

glanced over the


----------



## Hairazor

contents trying to


----------



## scareme

to figure out


----------



## highbury

who "Romero" was.


----------



## Lambchop

To my surprise


----------



## Goblin

the entire world


----------



## Lambchop

was laughing at...


----------



## Goblin

the funny antics


----------



## Lambchop

going on at...


----------



## Goblin

the deserted old


----------



## Hairazor

cemetery by the


----------



## spinwitch

new flight line


----------



## Lambchop

in Salems' Lot


----------



## Goblin

and was the


----------



## highbury

best party ever!


----------



## Hairazor

Everone agreed to


----------



## drevilstein

play this game


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and then died.


----------



## Hairazor

The bodies piled


----------



## drevilstein

to the rafters


----------



## Lambchop

above the sanctuary


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## Lambchop

a candelabra covered


----------



## Goblin

with cobwebs that


----------



## Hairazor

glowed green when


----------



## Goblin

the lights were


----------



## Lambchop

flickering above the


----------



## Hairazor

cesspool where gators


----------



## Goblin

had gathered to


----------



## Hairazor

race for the


----------



## Spooky1

Skinny dipping teens


----------



## Goblin

that were at


----------



## Hairazor

a Senior skipday


----------



## Goblin

that was the


----------



## Hairazor

highlight of the


----------



## Goblin

strange creature called


----------



## highbury

my senior year


----------



## Goblin

field trip and


----------



## Hairazor

all around attention


----------



## Goblin

that as needed


----------



## kauldron

to be seen.


----------



## Hairazor

At first light---


----------



## Goblin

By Hairazor and


----------



## Lambchop

they decided to...


----------



## Goblin

hide in the


----------



## kauldron

last place anyone


----------



## Hairazor

would look, the


----------



## Goblin

dark room in


----------



## highbury

the old cellar


----------



## kauldron

where the most


----------



## Goblin

evil creatures were


----------



## kauldron

listening to records


----------



## Hairazor

. Tapping their feet


----------



## Lambchop

and picking their


----------



## kauldron

favorite appetizers to


----------



## Lambchop

throw at the


----------



## Goblin

people that had


----------



## Hairazor

booed them when


----------



## Lambchop

they began to


----------



## Goblin

sing and dance


----------



## Hairazor

a jig. Next


----------



## Lambchop

time you see


----------



## Goblin

them they will


----------



## Hairazor

be covered in


----------



## Lambchop

a foul smelling


----------



## Goblin

goo that will


----------



## Hairazor

cause your skin


----------



## Goblin

to turn green


----------



## Lambchop

with pus filled


----------



## Goblin

wounds that were


----------



## Lambchop

being sniffed by


----------



## Goblin

a huge dog


----------



## kauldron

. At the same


----------



## Hairazor

junction, fuzz balls


----------



## kauldron

slowly began to


----------



## Hairazor

creep across the


----------



## Dr Morbius

ever expanding belly


----------



## Goblin

of the giant


----------



## kauldron

undulating sea monkey.


----------



## Lambchop

He began to


----------



## Hairazor

sing a garbled


----------



## Goblin

song all about


----------



## kauldron

the time when


----------



## Goblin

there was about


----------



## Hairazor

two people left


----------



## Lambchop

eating from a


----------



## Hairazor

horse trough at


----------



## kauldron

the far end


----------



## ScareRookie

of Bedfords cave


----------



## Lambchop

they began to


----------



## Goblin

dig for the


----------



## kauldron

only way out


----------



## Lambchop

when suddenly Elvira


----------



## kauldron

arrived with cheeseburgers


----------



## Lambchop

that were covered


----------



## kauldron

in chocolate and


----------



## Goblin

had to find


----------



## Lambchop

the toilet before


----------



## highbury

something bad happened


----------



## kauldron

. After the party


----------



## Goblin

there was a


----------



## kauldron

bus leaving for


----------



## Lambchop

ye Old Scottish


----------



## Goblin

Inn and Bar


----------



## kauldron

who is famous


----------



## Lambchop

for rotten haggis


----------



## Bethene

eaten by the


----------



## Lambchop

Gordon Ramsay and


----------



## Goblin

the ever delightful


----------



## Lambchop

Philis Diller and


----------



## kauldron

Marvin the Martian


----------



## Goblin

with guest star


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin. After the


----------



## Goblin

usual suspects were


----------



## Lambchop

found trashing the


----------



## Goblin

back room at


----------



## kauldron

the Winchester Pub


----------



## Hairazor

where old guns


----------



## Goblin

were being stored


----------



## kauldron

along with barrels


----------



## Hairazor

of gunpowder for


----------



## Goblin

the attack on


----------



## kauldron

Gibby's Malt Shop.


----------



## Goblin

There was a


----------



## kauldron

loud crash from


----------



## Hairazor

behind the counter


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## kauldron

a secret staircase


----------



## Hairazor

leading down to


----------



## Goblin

a dark dungeon


----------



## kauldron

filled with terrible


----------



## Hairazor

hissing Madagascar cockroaches.


----------



## Lambchop

They crunched under


----------



## Goblin

their shoes and


----------



## Hairazor

gave off a


----------



## Goblin

terrible smell that


----------



## Hairazor

repelled the bats


----------



## kauldron

hanging from the


----------



## Lambchop

shower curtain rod


----------



## kauldron

only to realize


----------



## Goblin

that there was


----------



## Lambchop

an arm protruding


----------



## Hairazor

from the mouth


----------



## Lambchop

of a large


----------



## Goblin

mouth bass that


----------



## kauldron

was caught near


----------



## Lambchop

the shallow and


----------



## Goblin

was really awful


----------



## kauldron

to eat. After


----------



## Jackyl48

eating ear wax


----------



## Goblin

they were sick


----------



## kauldron

and went to


----------



## Jackyl48

pick their nose


----------



## Hairazor

in private. Unfortunately


----------



## Goblin

there was unusal


----------



## Lambchop

large boogers stuck


----------



## Jackyl48

between their teeth


----------



## kauldron

but tasted like


----------



## Jackyl48

eggs and bacon


----------



## Goblin

and was very


----------



## Jackyl48

crunchy yet stringy


----------



## Lambchop

and hard to


----------



## kauldron

swallow. Going over


----------



## Lambchop

the tongue, they


----------



## Hairazor

felt abrasive yet


----------



## kauldron

surprisingly refreshing. After


----------



## Lambchop

swallowing the larger


----------



## Jackyl48

of the three


----------



## kauldron

you need to


----------



## Hairazor

wash it down


----------



## kauldron

with an ice


----------



## MrGrimm

water. But if


----------



## Hairazor

it gets stuck


----------



## kauldron

get some tongs


----------



## Hairazor

, heat them to


----------



## MrGrimm

the point that


----------



## Jackyl48

it makes your


----------



## Hairazor

your tonsils itch.


----------



## Lambchop

Then grab each


----------



## Hairazor

side and yank


----------



## Lambchop

hard towards the


----------



## kauldron

roof of the


----------



## Lambchop

mouth and remove


----------



## kauldron

them through the


----------



## Hairazor

nose. Close the


----------



## kauldron

door when you


----------



## Lambchop

remove that ugly


----------



## Hairazor

wriggling clump of


----------



## Lambchop

brain matter that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

smells.

A pumpkin


----------



## Hairazor

King saw big


----------



## Lord Homicide

Butts and started


----------



## Goblin

to scream bloody


----------



## Hairazor

beans, not this


----------



## scareme

time, he yelled.


----------



## Lambchop

My dirty socks...


----------



## Hairazor

crawled away by


----------



## Lambchop

the powerful smell...


----------



## scareme

they were emitting.


----------



## Hairazor

Over in the


----------



## highbury

darkened corner closet


----------



## Lambchop

my sister hid...


----------



## Hairazor

her ill gotten


----------



## Johnny Thunder

beer and cheese.


----------



## Lambchop

Chewing and gagging...


----------



## scareme

she ate rotten


----------



## Hairazor

apples and cheese


----------



## Lambchop

whiz from a


----------



## Hairazor

can. It tasted


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wonderful.

Supergirl appeared


----------



## Hairazor

in a flash


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and yelled loudly


----------



## Hairazor

Off with his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

socks.

A tornado


----------



## Lambchop

spun a golden


----------



## Hairazor

path of destruction


----------



## Johnny Thunder

through Trollville which


----------



## Goblin

was the home


----------



## Lambchop

Of the ancient


----------



## Hairazor

Bog Monster who


----------



## Goblin

was lurking in


----------



## Hairazor

the shadows waiting


----------



## Lambchop

for the bathroom


----------



## Hairazor

plumbing to stop


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

A rabid possum


----------



## Hairazor

hocked up big


----------



## Moon Dog

hairball that looked


----------



## Lambchop

like my Grandmothers


----------



## Hairazor

wig, but it


----------



## Goblin

was actually a


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

baby Tribble that


----------



## Hairazor

had 5 big


----------



## Goblin

toes that could


----------



## Hairazor

squeeze a python


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.

A flying unicorn


----------



## highbury

swooped down from


----------



## Goblin

out of nowhere


----------



## Hairazor

and poked the


----------



## Lambchop

eye of a


----------



## Copchick

troll hiding under


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5's mattress and


----------



## Lambchop

Smelled of putrid...


----------



## Hairazor

fish guts that


----------



## Lambchop

my doctor said


----------



## Hairazor

would cure my


----------



## Copchick

excessive burping and


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Burning rash on


----------



## scareme

the unmentionable area.


----------



## Hairazor

What a relief


----------



## scareme

to have found


----------



## Lambchop

such a good


----------



## scareme

way to kill


----------



## Howlinmadjack

All the bugs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and vampire cheese


----------



## Hairazor

was enjoyed by


----------



## scareme

a pack of


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ravenous goatsucker birds


----------



## Lambchop

With only one


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thing in mind


----------



## Goblin

and that was


----------



## Hairazor

who could eat


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The most worms.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Hairazor

a worm frying


----------



## Howlinmadjack

On the stove


----------



## Hairazor

and smelling quite


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ripe. It was


----------



## Lambchop

seasoned heavily with


----------



## Hairazor

spit and slimy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Snail secretions and


----------



## Lambchop

garnished with moldy


----------



## Hairazor

toe jam from


----------



## Howlinmadjack

a mouldering corpse.


----------



## Goblin

But there was


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Only one thing


----------



## highbury

left to do...


----------



## Hairazor

pick a coffin


----------



## Goblin

that played music


----------



## Howlinmadjack

On rainy nights


----------



## Hairazor

with the lid


----------



## Goblin

open so that


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the rain would


----------



## Lambchop

Wash away all


----------



## Goblin

the blood and


----------



## Lambchop

maggots from the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

freshly buried corpse.


----------



## Goblin

At the same


----------



## Howlinmadjack

grave, two angry


----------



## Hairazor

mongooses fought over


----------



## Lambchop

A cobra covered


----------



## Hairazor

in scabs and


----------



## Lambchop

Blisters that oozed


----------



## Howlinmadjack

whiskey and beer


----------



## Hairazor

all over the


----------



## FreakinFreak

...on her...


----------



## Lambchop

soiled polka dot...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Apron that had


----------



## Goblin

belonged to Hairazor


----------



## Lambchop

It was a...


----------



## Hairazor

bloody mess from


----------



## Howlinmadjack

depths of my


----------



## EvilDog

Crazy mind and


----------



## Lambchop

caused me to...


----------



## Hairazor

lurch uncontrollably into


----------



## EvilDog

Demon dog pit


----------



## Lambchop

where I saw


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Pixies and unicorns


----------



## Hairazor

In an epic


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Brawl of horseshoes


----------



## Lambchop

and hand grenades


----------



## Howlinmadjack

that left various


----------



## Goblin

body parts scattered


----------



## Hairazor

hither and yon.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Lambchop

a bloody mess...


----------



## Hairazor

behind the cigar


----------



## Lambchop

humidor. Nancy decided...


----------



## Hairazor

to wipe the


----------



## Lambchop

bottom with a...


----------



## Moon Dog

torn shirt she


----------



## Hairazor

found beneath Koko


----------



## Moon Dog

the dancing bear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bear was


----------



## Hairazor

fiercely guarding her


----------



## RoxyBlue

stash of cookies


----------



## Hairazor

from the marauding


----------



## Howlinmadjack

giant mutant ants


----------



## Hairazor

who were running


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Amok in the


----------



## Hairazor

hills of East


----------



## Goblin

Whoville where there


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Were great piles


----------



## Hairazor

of stringy green


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Slime covered swamp


----------



## Goblin

located in the


----------



## Doc Doom

deep back woods


----------



## Hairazor

where the gator


----------



## Doc Doom

Eyes his prey


----------



## Goblin

and is ready


----------



## Hairazor

to strike when


----------



## Doc Doom

a figure appears


----------



## Goblin

and says he


----------



## Doc Doom

is looking for


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The nearest outhouse.


----------



## Hairazor

Eating some bad


----------



## Doc Doom

Smoked Cajun alligator


----------



## Howlinmadjack

After last nights


----------



## Doc Doom

Singles Barn Dance


----------



## scareme

and discount colonoscopy


----------



## Moon Dog

man, what a


----------



## Doc Doom

blast that was!


----------



## Moon Dog

The smoke cleared


----------



## Hairazor

and the roof


----------



## Doc Doom

slowly retracted back,


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

To reveal a...


----------



## Doc Doom

dark menacing sky


----------



## Goblin

just as it


----------



## Moon Dog

started to storm


----------



## Hairazor

with red lightening


----------



## Doc Doom

and silent thunder.


----------



## Moon Dog

A stranger appeared


----------



## Hairazor

leading an undead


----------



## Spooky1

Pack of salivating


----------



## Doc Doom

unusually large rodents


----------



## Moon Dog

started eating the


----------



## Doc Doom

Entire damn alligator


----------



## Hairazor

scales and all.


----------



## Doc Doom

After they finished


----------



## Moon Dog

their meal, they


----------



## Hairazor

burped and snorted


----------



## Doc Doom

and started off


----------



## Moon Dog

looking for more


----------



## Hairazor

mayhem to commit.


----------



## Doc Doom

The stranger moved


----------



## Moon Dog

down the dark


----------



## Doc Doom

twisting, turning path


----------



## Hairazor

along the edge


----------



## Moon Dog

of the mountain


----------



## Goblin

that was very


----------



## Hairazor

steep and unstable


----------



## Goblin

and was haunted


----------



## Moon Dog

by the witch


----------



## Hairazor

with the grimy


----------



## Doc Doom

gnarled, knuckly little


----------



## Moon Dog

chin along with


----------



## Doc Doom

that ugly wart


----------



## Moon Dog

on her nose.


----------



## Doc Doom

The stranger hobbled


----------



## Moon Dog

from the closet


----------



## Hairazor

dragging a warped


----------



## Doc Doom

hockey stick and


----------



## Hairazor

flea covered puck


----------



## Doc Doom

As he neared


----------



## Moon Dog

the haunted rink


----------



## Hairazor

a tumultuous wind


----------



## Doc Doom

carried the sound


----------



## Moon Dog

of the screams


----------



## Hairazor

from the tar


----------



## Doc Doom

covered mutant beings


----------



## Moon Dog

as they came


----------



## Hairazor

slogging out of


----------



## Doc Doom

the primordial ooze.


----------



## Moon Dog

Next they had


----------



## Doc Doom

a group hug


----------



## Lambchop

without wearing any


----------



## Hairazor

armor piercing jewelry


----------



## Doc Doom

or personal protective


----------



## Moon Dog

fatigues. Next they


----------



## Hairazor

gathered weapons for


----------



## Doc Doom

the barn dance


----------



## Moon Dog

a flame thrower


----------



## Hairazor

set on high,


----------



## Doc Doom

a grenade launcher


----------



## Moon Dog

and a powerful


----------



## Hairazor

urge to dance.


----------



## Doc Doom

The band started


----------



## scareme

playing Waltzing Matilda


----------



## Moon Dog

first up was


----------



## Hairazor

a one legged


----------



## Doc Doom

mutant named Spike


----------



## Moon Dog

his dance was


----------



## Doc Doom

like the Hokey


----------



## Hairazor

Pokey only with


----------



## Doc Doom

a few less


----------



## Lambchop

pokes and more


----------



## Doc Doom

shakes all about.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then the lightning


----------



## Hairazor

flashed and critters


----------



## Doc Doom

Ran for cover


----------



## Moon Dog

under the dark


----------



## Hairazor

stairs to the


----------



## Doc Doom

Honeymoon Suite and


----------



## Moon Dog

they started to


----------



## Hairazor

send signals to


----------



## Doc Doom

the rest of


----------



## Moon Dog

the group. Suddenly


----------



## Hairazor

a beam of


----------



## Moon Dog

red light shone


----------



## Doc Doom

eerily through the


----------



## Hairazor

crack in the


----------



## Lambchop

toilet bowl. Water


----------



## Hairazor

gushed over the


----------



## Doc Doom

floor toward the


----------



## Moon Dog

skeletons dancing by


----------



## Hairazor

in the moonlight.


----------



## Doc Doom

The water reached


----------



## Lambchop

a level never


----------



## Moon Dog

the witches stirring


----------



## Doc Doom

their bubling, gurgling


----------



## Hairazor

cauldron of death.


----------



## Moon Dog

As the werewolves


----------



## Doc Doom

started baying at


----------



## Hairazor

the raucous music


----------



## Moon Dog

coming from the


----------



## Doc Doom

ancient, dust covered


----------



## Moon Dog

trap door by


----------



## Hairazor

the putrid meat


----------



## Doc Doom

hanging on the


----------



## Hairazor

wall by rusty


----------



## Lambchop

hooks dripping with


----------



## Doc Doom

tangy barbecue sauce .


----------



## Hairazor

Grab a fork


----------



## Moon Dog

and dig in


----------



## Doc Doom

but be careful


----------



## Hairazor

not to burn


----------



## Lambchop

your nostrils because


----------



## Doc Doom

of the acrid


----------



## Moon Dog

smell coming from


----------



## Hairazor

under the biggest


----------



## Moon Dog

troll that was


----------



## Doc Doom

ever hatched from


----------



## Lambchop

scrambled eggs during


----------



## Moon Dog

the night storm


----------



## Hairazor

. Lightening illuminated big


----------



## Lambchop

fish swimming in


----------



## Doc Doom

the nearby aquarium


----------



## Moon Dog

with electric eels


----------



## Hairazor

and ghostly white


----------



## Doc Doom

un-dead angel gars.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile, there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a knock at


----------



## Hairazor

the dungeon window


----------



## Moon Dog

from a large


----------



## Hairazor

Zombie with no


----------



## Moon Dog

brains looking for


----------



## scareme

a Studebaker hearse


----------



## Hairazor

(Forget the game, I want the hearse^)

to haul his


----------



## Moon Dog

mother from another


----------



## Doc Doom

rat infested hole


----------



## Moon Dog

. Just then a


----------



## Hairazor

loud boom echoed


----------



## Moon Dog

from the cave


----------



## Lambchop

mans pants. Obviously


----------



## Hairazor

something he ate


----------



## Moon Dog

but meanwhile, back


----------



## Goblin

at the old


----------



## Moon Dog

mill stream, the


----------



## Goblin

place Marvin Moose


----------



## Moon Dog

scored the big


----------



## Doc Doom

fairy dust haul


----------



## Moon Dog

with all of


----------



## Doc Doom

the usual suspects


----------



## Goblin

in one room!


----------



## Moon Dog

Colonel Mustard said


----------



## Hairazor

bring Miss Scarlet


----------



## Doc Doom

, Professor Plum and


----------



## Moon Dog

all the weapons


----------



## Doc Doom

to the library


----------



## Moon Dog

and I will


----------



## Hairazor

turn you into


----------



## Moon Dog

the most magnificent


----------



## Doc Doom

posse ever to


----------



## Moon Dog

take on the


----------



## Hairazor

seedy underworld of


----------



## Doc Doom

the criminal mastermind


----------



## Moon Dog

Capt'n Crunch. Now


----------



## Hairazor

sharpen your weapons


----------



## Moon Dog

as we are


----------



## Goblin

about to declare


----------



## Doc Doom

an all out


----------



## Rahnefan

war on sobriety.


----------



## Moon Dog

Captain Morgan started


----------



## Hairazor

knocking back the


----------



## Doc Doom

Sailor Jerry and


----------



## Moon Dog

Coke with the


----------



## Rahnefan

consequious addlepated expurgicant


----------



## Doc Doom

, otherwise known as


----------



## Rahnefan

a whole entire


----------



## Goblin

hockey team from


----------



## Moon Dog

Jamaica, just then


----------



## Doc Doom

the two captains


----------



## Rahnefan

embraced passionately and


----------



## Moon Dog

began to have


----------



## Hairazor

a thumb wrestling


----------



## Doc Doom

contest without using


----------



## Rahnefan

a league-approved


----------



## Goblin

thumb gear or


----------



## Hairazor

proper nail polish.


----------



## Rahnefan

After seven hours


----------



## Doc Doom

of nail biting


----------



## Rahnefan

combat, both parties


----------



## Doc Doom

signaled thumbs up


----------



## Moon Dog

and went on


----------



## Hairazor

TV to complain


----------



## Rahnefan

about beard loss.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning struck the


----------



## Hairazor

TV tower sending


----------



## Doc Doom

sparks onto the


----------



## Moon Dog

crowd of witches


----------



## Rahnefan

shaving their legs


----------



## Hairazor

with clamshells from


----------



## Rahnefan

Depilationz-R-Us. Suddenly, Trump


----------



## Doc Doom

issued press releases


----------



## Hairazor

accusing all witches


----------



## Moon Dog

of doing the


----------



## Rahnefan

Imperius curse on


----------



## Moon Dog

the big bad


----------



## Rahnefan

wolf and her


----------



## Doc Doom

pesky band of


----------



## Rahnefan

nylon-clad nocturnal ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## Lambchop

Begging for mercy,


----------



## Doc Doom

the little pigs


----------



## Moon Dog

pleaded with the


----------



## Hairazor

High Poohbah of


----------



## Doc Doom

Leroy's Rib Emporium


----------



## Moon Dog

to save the


----------



## Doc Doom

last of the


----------



## Hairazor

green googlers from


----------



## Moon Dog

being eaten by


----------



## Doc Doom

the big bad


----------



## Goblin

Chipmunk of West


----------



## Moon Dog

Transylvania. Just then


----------



## Hairazor

the door flew


----------



## Doc Doom

open and revealed


----------



## Moon Dog

what everyone was


----------



## Hairazor

most frightened would


----------



## Moon Dog

happen, a big


----------



## Doc Doom

bowl of baked


----------



## Hairazor

lava cake erupted


----------



## Lambchop

splashing putrid mud


----------



## Doc Doom

and melted marshmellows


----------



## Moon Dog

all over the


----------



## Hairazor

cringing crowd. Help


----------



## Moon Dog

create the best


----------



## Doc Doom

group photo by


----------



## Hairazor

blinking every time


----------



## Moon Dog

the troll happened


----------



## Doc Doom

to say cheese.


----------



## Moon Dog

Next there was


----------



## Hairazor

flash dancing in


----------



## Doc Doom

the downstairs lounge


----------



## Moon Dog

with music by


----------



## Hairazor

Morbid Creeps and


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Flaming Squids.


----------



## Doc Doom

Suddenly the music


----------



## Goblin

got very loud


----------



## Moon Dog

then guess who


----------



## Hairazor

started belting out


----------



## Lambchop

the National Anthem?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why, none other


----------



## Moon Dog

than the great


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin and his


----------



## Doc Doom

ghostly band of


----------



## Goblin

pirates that were


----------



## Moon Dog

just completing a


----------



## Hairazor

world tour including


----------



## Doc Doom

Tortuga and Port


----------



## Moon Dog

Next, came a


----------



## Hairazor

Whirling Dervish with


----------



## Moon Dog

a bag of


----------



## Doc Doom

pickled pig ears


----------



## Moon Dog

and a jar


----------



## Lambchop

of Hitlers brain


----------



## Hairazor

preserved for the


----------



## Doc Doom

next round of


----------



## Moon Dog

when the witches


----------



## Goblin

came back to


----------



## Moon Dog

create the spell


----------



## Doc Doom

the brought heaps


----------



## Lambchop

of mozarella cheese


----------



## Moon Dog

along with the


----------



## Doc Doom

biggest bag of


----------



## Hairazor

kidney stones you


----------



## Goblin

had been saving


----------



## Moon Dog

for just such


----------



## Doc Doom

a momentous occasion.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning appeared striking


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's pizza, reducing


----------



## Hairazor

it to a


----------



## Doc Doom

bite-sized charcoal


----------



## Goblin

flavored snack and


----------



## Moon Dog

the hot sauce


----------



## Hairazor

caused it to


----------



## Doc Doom

burn clear through


----------



## Goblin

which left only


----------



## Moon Dog

the anchovies. Next


----------



## Goblin

there was the


----------



## Moon Dog

biggest, the wildest


----------



## Doc Doom

psck of screaming


----------



## Hairazor

Tasmanian Devils with


----------



## Moon Dog

guitars and banjos


----------



## Doc Doom

singing the Star


----------



## Goblin

Spangled Banner and


----------



## Hairazor

butchering it with


----------



## Lambchop

flat chords and


----------



## Doc Doom

repeated doo ****.


----------



## Moon Dog

The Giant appeared


----------



## Monk

tall and lanky


----------



## Moon Dog

and was about


----------



## Doc Doom

to sit down


----------



## Hairazor

when out came


----------



## Moon Dog

two very little


----------



## Doc Doom

Munchkins from Oz


----------



## Moon Dog

who had a


----------



## Hairazor

bone to pick


----------



## Doc Doom

with Toto because


----------



## Moon Dog

he took their


----------



## Goblin

Munckin cookie recipe


----------



## Doc Doom

and sold it


----------



## Goblin

to the Kiebler


----------



## Moon Dog

elves for a


----------



## Hairazor

dog biscuit made


----------



## Doc Doom

up entirely from


----------



## Moon Dog

witches warts and


----------



## Hairazor

spider hairs. When


----------



## Doc Doom

the bell rang


----------



## Moon Dog

the munchkins ran


----------



## Goblin

to Moon Dog and


----------



## Moon Dog

and said, Here


----------



## Hairazor

keep this little


----------



## Doc Doom

package safe from


----------



## Moon Dog

Goblin because he


----------



## Hairazor

will use it


----------



## Doc Doom

to take over


----------



## Goblin

the world Pinky!


----------



## Moon Dog

Out of nowhere


----------



## debbie5

Goblin swooped down


----------



## Doc Doom

and grabbed one


----------



## Hairazor

of the 3


----------



## Goblin

Flubbdoogies that were


----------



## Moon Dog

just finishing their


----------



## Doc Doom

morning serving of


----------



## Goblin

frog soup and


----------



## Hairazor

moss covered lichen.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile Hairazor was


----------



## Hairazor

brewing up a


----------



## Goblin

a big batch


----------



## Moon Dog

of troll gumbo


----------



## Lambchop

when suddenly someone


----------



## Doc Doom

yelled "Look Out


----------



## Lord Homicide

"... Willoooooow there's a"


----------



## Monk

bad storm brewing


----------



## Moon Dog

just over the


----------



## Doc Doom

bridge to grandma's


----------



## Moon Dog

house we go


----------



## Monk

to give her


----------



## Moon Dog

a basket of


----------



## Doc Doom

eye of newt


----------



## Goblin

and frog stew


----------



## Moon Dog

just in time


----------



## Goblin

for the annual


----------



## Hairazor

tick picking festival.


----------



## Doc Doom

Grandma got dressed


----------



## Moon Dog

and put on


----------



## Monk

her Sunday best


----------



## Hairazor

to go wherever


----------



## Doc Doom

she could find


----------



## Moon Dog

the dark and


----------



## Goblin

deadly Pondoffers that


----------



## Moon Dog

gave her the


----------



## Doc Doom

best night of


----------



## Goblin

her life and


----------



## Moon Dog

she had to


----------



## Hairazor

round up the


----------



## Doc Doom

local stray cats


----------



## Hairazor

by luring them


----------



## Goblin

into her house


----------



## Moon Dog

with a potion


----------



## Hairazor

made from wriggly


----------



## Doc Doom

frogs and catnip


----------



## Moon Dog

blended with the


----------



## Goblin

worst spices imaginable


----------



## Moon Dog

just to make


----------



## Goblin

dinner for everybody


----------



## Moon Dog

that was coming


----------



## Hairazor

to the Grand


----------



## Doc Doom

Poobah Coronation ceremony


----------



## Goblin

that was being


----------



## Moon Dog

inaugurated because of


----------



## Doc Doom

the unexpected assisination


----------



## Goblin

of Prince Charming


----------



## Hairazor

. The ambiance was


----------



## Doc Doom

full of anticipation,


----------



## Moon Dog

with the best


----------



## Doc Doom

ambulance chasers from


----------



## Moon Dog

this side of


----------



## Hairazor

the Milky Way


----------



## Moon Dog

but they brought


----------



## Doc Doom

all of their


----------



## Moon Dog

minions which terrorized


----------



## Goblin

by the wicked


----------



## Moon Dog

Elm tree that


----------



## Hairazor

dripped with black


----------



## Doc Doom

eyed peas and


----------



## Goblin

spicy meatballs that


----------



## Doc Doom

reminded me of


----------



## Moon Dog

the face of


----------



## Hairazor

the man who


----------



## Monk

liked to dance


----------



## Moon Dog

the jitterbug and


----------



## Doc Doom

eat fried mice.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile, there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a noise from


----------



## Hairazor

behind the wall


----------



## Goblin

so they were


----------



## Moon Dog

starting to investigate


----------



## Doc Doom

when suddenly Bubba


----------



## Goblin

decided to try


----------



## Moon Dog

the barbecued bat


----------



## Doc Doom

wings smothered in


----------



## Goblin

burnt motor oil


----------



## Doc Doom

and sesame seeds.


----------



## Goblin

"Tasty!" said Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

"Outstanding", said Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

passing the salt


----------



## Moon Dog

over to the


----------



## Doc Doom

large man sobbing


----------



## Goblin

because he had


----------



## Moon Dog

just heard about


----------



## Doc Doom

no more Twinkies


----------



## Hairazor

. He was so


----------



## Moon Dog

upset that he


----------



## Doc Doom

failed to notice


----------



## Hairazor

green and blue


----------



## Moon Dog

lights coming from


----------



## Doc Doom

inside of the


----------



## scareme

barn where the


----------



## Hairazor

stomping was taking


----------



## Goblin

place to get


----------



## Moon Dog

a good seat


----------



## Doc Doom

to see the


----------



## Halloween Jokes

animals tear each


----------



## Hairazor

piece of matted


----------



## Moon Dog

hair from the


----------



## Doc Doom

back side of


----------



## Hairazor

a badger from


----------



## Goblin

the only place


----------



## Doc Doom

that sells full


----------



## Halloween Jokes

bags of large


----------



## Hairazor

hair pieces. Quickly


----------



## Lambchop

hide the soggy


----------



## Goblin

cereal before someone


----------



## Moon Dog

realizes that the


----------



## Hairazor

aroma will attract


----------



## Moon Dog

the weirdest witches


----------



## Goblin

you ever saw


----------



## Doc Doom

this side of


----------



## Moon Dog

the smelly old


----------



## Hairazor

cheese factory. Did


----------



## Doc Doom

anyone think that


----------



## Halloween Jokes

you could say


----------



## Moon Dog

the werewolves are


----------



## Hairazor

unchained and not


----------



## Goblin

eating any bacon!


----------



## Moon Dog

Suddenly, there was


----------



## Goblin

dancing chickens everywhere


----------



## Hairazor

you stepped. High


----------



## Doc Doom

pitched screams came


----------



## Goblin

from Hairazor because


----------



## scareme

the books were


----------



## Hairazor

thrown hither and


----------



## Goblin

yond and Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

was busy ripping


----------



## scareme

and looking for


----------



## Doc Doom

the secret recipe


----------



## Goblin

of Colonel Sanders


----------



## scareme

Kentucky fried bats.


----------



## Goblin

finger licking good


----------



## Doc Doom

but gets stuck


----------



## Hairazor

in nose hairs


----------



## Moon Dog

and troll beards


----------



## Monk

until finally picked


----------



## Doc Doom

clean by little


----------



## Moon Dog

parasite bugs called


----------



## Halloween Jokes

blood suckers from


----------



## Doc Doom

Inner body cavities.


----------



## Moon Dog

Next came the


----------



## Goblin

Grusome Grabbing Goomers


----------



## Moon Dog

drinking from the


----------



## Hairazor

sweat pores on


----------



## Doc Doom

either side of


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the warm incubated


----------



## Doc Doom

infected nasal passages.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

dripping warm green


----------



## Moon Dog

slimy green ooze


----------



## Doc Doom

all over the


----------



## Moon Dog

the three witch's


----------



## Hairazor

toes. The witches


----------



## Monk

did not approve


----------



## Doc Doom

the credit application


----------



## Goblin

for Burger Doodle!


----------



## Moon Dog

So they ate


----------



## Doc Doom

takeout after eleven


----------



## Goblin

but it was


----------



## Hairazor

hard as old


----------



## Goblin

bread dried in


----------



## Hairazor

a kiln alongside


----------



## Doc Doom

radioactive nuclear waste


----------



## Goblin

and baked to


----------



## Moon Dog

a crispy blacken


----------



## Monk

large mouth bass


----------



## Doc Doom

, only not as


----------



## Goblin

the deep fried


----------



## Moon Dog

eyes of newt


----------



## Hairazor

kept bubbling to


----------



## Goblin

it finally reached


----------



## Moon Dog

temperature to boil


----------



## Doc Doom

boil, toil and


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor tap dancing


----------



## Moon Dog

on top of


----------



## Hairazor

a big pile


----------



## Moon Dog

of smelly old


----------



## Hairazor

sheep skins that


----------



## Doc Doom

were once used


----------



## Goblin

by the evil


----------



## Moon Dog

doctor that could


----------



## Doc Doom

turn sheep skins


----------



## Hairazor

into big bouncy


----------



## Moon Dog

tribbles. Next came


----------



## Doc Doom

the marching band


----------



## Hairazor

with moss covered


----------



## Monk

uniforms and shiny


----------



## Doc Doom

silver shakos that


----------



## Goblin

were the envy


----------



## Moon Dog

of all the


----------



## Doc Doom

all the king's


----------



## Moon Dog

daughters that were


----------



## Hairazor

drooling over the


----------



## Goblin

burnt brownies that


----------



## Moon Dog

were baked by


----------



## Doc Doom

little Kiebler elves


----------



## Goblin

with chocolate allergies


----------



## Moon Dog

who broke out


----------



## Hairazor

in bright yellow


----------



## Doc Doom

mini skirts and


----------



## Moon Dog

bright shinny purple


----------



## Hairazor

nose rings with


----------



## Moon Dog

the blackest eyes


----------



## Doc Doom

this side of


----------



## Hairazor

Hades. All the


----------



## Goblin

assembled cast of


----------



## Moon Dog

Gilligan's Island came


----------



## Hairazor

with their grass


----------



## Monk

and their shrubs


----------



## Goblin

which caught fire


----------



## Doc Doom

until the professor


----------



## Goblin

and Gilligan were


----------



## Moon Dog

about to set


----------



## Monk

the table. Suddenly


----------



## Doc Doom

the Skipper appeared


----------



## Moon Dog

with a chainsaw


----------



## Monk

made from coconuts.


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone stopped their


----------



## Doc Doom

hula lesson and


----------



## Goblin

watched cartoons on


----------



## Moon Dog

at the big


----------



## Hairazor

hog calling contest.


----------



## Monk

Unfortunately, some hogs


----------



## Doc Doom

ran away with


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the hatchet and


----------



## Hairazor

carved up the


----------



## Moon Dog

three blind mice


----------



## Doc Doom

then started singing


----------



## Hairazor

a rousing drinking


----------



## Monk

song, based on


----------



## Doc Doom

the Gilligan's Island


----------



## Lambchop

giant spider episode


----------



## Hairazor

where all the


----------



## Doc Doom

wild native girls


----------



## Moon Dog

came out of


----------



## Goblin

their huts and


----------



## Moon Dog

decided to start


----------



## Hairazor

a stampede. Everyone


----------



## Goblin

was overcome by


----------



## Moon Dog

the huge charging


----------



## Doc Doom

hoard of coconut


----------



## Hairazor

throwing monkeys from


----------



## Moon Dog

the island of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Misfit Toys.

Suddenly


----------



## Goblin

there was a


----------



## Moon Dog

crack of lightning


----------



## Doc Doom

that lit up


----------



## Goblin

the entire closet


----------



## Lambchop

with bright, white


----------



## Doc Doom

light, revealing thousands


----------



## Hairazor

of empty bread


----------



## Goblin

pans and firecrackers


----------



## Monk

neatly stacked and


----------



## Hairazor

labeled with bright


----------



## Doc Doom

Braille letters stating


----------



## Goblin

Eat at Joe's


----------



## Hairazor

And Get Gas!!!


----------



## Monk

Sadly, there was


----------



## Hairazor

a funeral dirge


----------



## Monk

playing softly in


----------



## Doc Doom

the back seat


----------



## Goblin

of Monk's Edsel


----------



## Hairazor

which was parked


----------



## Doc Doom

at Joe's Place


----------



## Moon Dog

during the great


----------



## Monk

American revival of


----------



## Goblin

Little Orphan Annie


----------



## Moon Dog

starring the late


----------



## Doc Doom

great Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Moon Dog

and the famous


----------



## Hairazor

Bugs Bunny at


----------



## Moon Dog

the five star


----------



## Doc Doom

Bates Motel and


----------



## Hairazor

Roach Emporium. Come


----------



## Goblin

Halloween it will


----------



## Moon Dog

look like everyone


----------



## scareme

was wearing the


----------



## Goblin

magical books that


----------



## Moon Dog

were handed out


----------



## Doc Doom

at Hogwarts during


----------



## Goblin

the pumpkin festival


----------



## Moon Dog

just before the


----------



## Hairazor

gong sounded for


----------



## Doc Doom

the start of


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

polyjuice potion bonging


----------



## Moon Dog

and the great


----------



## Doc Doom

Hufflepuff potato sack


----------



## Goblin

race and cookout


----------



## Hairazor

. Everyone held their


----------



## Goblin

breath and waited


----------



## Doc Doom

for Hagred to


----------



## Goblin

show everyone how


----------



## Moon Dog

to tie a


----------



## Hairazor

snake into a


----------



## Moon Dog

pretzel and also


----------



## Hairazor

dip it for


----------



## Moon Dog

the best possible


----------



## Goblin

taste ever! Meanwhile


----------



## Doc Doom

back at the


----------



## Moon Dog

dark eerie castle


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## Hairazor

nightshade and green


----------



## Doc Doom

tinted Bloody Mary's


----------



## Hairazor

with slim jim


----------



## Moon Dog

and Carmel covered


----------



## Doc Doom

Eye of Newt


----------



## Spooky1

The witch stirred


----------



## Moon Dog

the newly made


----------



## Doc Doom

double batch of


----------



## Moon Dog

tasty an yummy


----------



## Goblin

strawberry doodlewhackers that


----------



## Moon Dog

have teeth that


----------



## Hairazor

bite you back.


----------



## Doc Doom

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Moon Dog

Justice League Headquarters


----------



## Goblin

the dance was


----------



## Moon Dog

just starting to


----------



## Doc Doom

show signs of


----------



## Moon Dog

an interesting turn


----------



## Goblin

of events that


----------



## Hairazor

made my eyes


----------



## Doc Doom

flash with lust


----------



## Goblin

and rotate as


----------



## Moon Dog

what I saw


----------



## Hairazor

triggered a strange


----------



## Doc Doom

tingly feeling throughout


----------



## Hairazor

tongue and ears.


----------



## Moon Dog

Coming up the road


----------



## Hairazor

in a cloud


----------



## Doc Doom

of swirling crickets


----------



## Goblin

was the evil


----------



## Moon Dog

Doctor No and


----------



## Doc Doom

the Michelin Man


----------



## Monk

just returning from


----------



## Goblin

the Crochet Tournament


----------



## Moon Dog

where Charlie Chan


----------



## Zurgh

was selling seven


----------



## Doc Doom

little people that


----------



## Moon Dog

were afraid of


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's homemade soup


----------



## Moon Dog

only because of


----------



## Hairazor

the curse she


----------



## Moon Dog

placed on it.


----------



## Zurgh

One sunny day,


----------



## Doc Doom

long,long, ago


----------



## Moon Dog

in a galaxy


----------



## Zurgh

far, far away


----------



## Goblin

lived a family


----------



## Hairazor

with no sense


----------



## Doc Doom

of smell so


----------



## Goblin

they had to


----------



## Moon Dog

taste by their


----------



## Goblin

fingers and toes


----------



## Moon Dog

which made things


----------



## Hairazor

messy indeed. Whenever


----------



## Moon Dog

they sat down


----------



## Hairazor

at the trough


----------



## Doc Doom

they all sang


----------



## Moon Dog

folk songs from


----------



## Goblin

Slim Whitman's album


----------



## Moon Dog

entitled, Mama don't


----------



## Doc Doom

Let Your Goulies


----------



## Hairazor

Throw Up On


----------



## Moon Dog

Cowboys. Next came


----------



## Hairazor

the juggling antics


----------



## SterchCinemas

from the clowns


----------



## Moon Dog

Goblin, Spooky1, & Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog and


----------



## Moon Dog

along with HR


----------



## Goblin

all went on


----------



## Doc Doom

the ferris wheel


----------



## Moon Dog

while Goblin went


----------



## Goblin

on the roller


----------



## Moon Dog

derby from beyond


----------



## Doc Doom

the kettle corn


----------



## Hairazor

tent. Hail rained


----------



## Moon Dog

like tiny little


----------



## scareme

arrows threw my


----------



## Monk

old leather hat


----------



## Moon Dog

when the lightning


----------



## Doc Doom

rang like thunder


----------



## Moon Dog

and pierced the


----------



## Hairazor

ears of the


----------



## Goblin

all the zombies


----------



## Doc Doom

at the lodge


----------



## Moon Dog

that were causing


----------



## Goblin

a whole lot


----------



## Moon Dog

of worms to


----------



## Hairazor

dance in tune


----------



## Doc Doom

to the polka


----------



## Goblin

that Hairazor was


----------



## Moon Dog

playing on her


----------



## Hairazor

cigar box banjo


----------



## Lambchop

while wearing a


----------



## Doc Doom

Jane Fonda Workout


----------



## Moon Dog

legwarmers made of


----------



## SterchCinemas

skin tight spandex


----------



## Hairazor

that cut off


----------



## Doc Doom

held up by


----------



## Goblin

the three stooges


----------



## Moon Dog

using their famous


----------



## Goblin

eye poking routine


----------



## Gruenenfelder

in the sand


----------



## Doc Doom

that washed down


----------



## Moon Dog

the long winding


----------



## Goblin

road to the


----------



## Gruenenfelder

shallow green lake


----------



## Moon Dog

that was bubbling


----------



## Gruenenfelder

over the lid


----------



## Moon Dog

and running down


----------



## Halloween Jokes

the arm of


----------



## Moon Dog

the huge troll


----------



## Hairazor

with the hairy


----------



## Gruenenfelder

armpits and huge


----------



## Doc Doom

dreamy blue eyes


----------



## Gruenenfelder

locked in his


----------



## scareme

smelly cheese vault.


----------



## Moon Dog

The owner of


----------



## Hairazor

the haunted hearse


----------



## Gruenenfelder

drove on by


----------



## Spooklights

and stopped at


----------



## Gruenenfelder

the creepy graveyard


----------



## Moon Dog

where the werewolf


----------



## Hairazor

was combing his


----------



## Doc Doom

mangy, matted mullet


----------



## Monk

with a large


----------



## Gruenenfelder

toothpick thin bloody


----------



## Hairazor

chop stick from


----------



## Gruenenfelder

the wet swamp


----------



## Goblin

near Hairazor's house!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning flashed revealing


----------



## Hairazor

the ghost of


----------



## Gruenenfelder

the seven deadly


----------



## Doc Doom

dwarfs and their


----------



## Moon Dog

their deadly master


----------



## Gruenenfelder

from the old


----------



## Hairazor

Boxing Academy. Smoke


----------



## Doc Doom

belched from both


----------



## Gruenenfelder

of the two


----------



## Moon Dog

dragons fighting about


----------



## Gruenenfelder

on the twin


----------



## Goblin

mountains of Krackapoot


----------



## Moon Dog

when from nowhere


----------



## Zurgh

a turkey sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

started making gobbling


----------



## Gruenenfelder

turkeys for delicious


----------



## SterchCinemas

family thanksgiving meals.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

The fine turkey


----------



## Moon Dog

strutted down the


----------



## Zurgh

yellow brick road


----------



## Hairazor

with his head


----------



## Goblin

held high and


----------



## SterchCinemas

drew his gun


----------



## Gruenenfelder

and shot at


----------



## Doc Doom

the flying monkeys


----------



## Moon Dog

which set fire


----------



## Gruenenfelder

to the rain


----------



## SterchCinemas

, watched it burn


----------



## Hairazor

with blue flames


----------



## Gruenenfelder

and white fires


----------



## Doc Doom

with acrid smoke


----------



## Hairazor

that billowed around


----------



## Moon Dog

the skeletons coming


----------



## Hairazor

out of old


----------



## Doc Doom

Fords and Chevys


----------



## SterchCinemas

looking real tough


----------



## Goblin

in pink tutu's


----------



## Moon Dog

and bright yellow


----------



## Hairazor

leg warmers. Next


----------



## SterchCinemas

a giant robot


----------



## Gruenenfelder

in the high


----------



## Goblin

mountains of PookyLoo


----------



## Moon Dog

threw a boulder


----------



## Hairazor

at a mischievous


----------



## SterchCinemas

tiny forest elf


----------



## Doc Doom

knocking him over


----------



## Goblin

the cliff and


----------



## Moon Dog

down into the


----------



## Hairazor

pit of deep


----------



## Moon Dog

Goblin despair. Next


----------



## SterchCinemas

Man-eating tiger bats


----------



## Hairazor

flew into gray


----------



## Goblin

clouds and were


----------



## Moon Dog

overtaken by the


----------



## Hairazor

rising tide of


----------



## Lambchop

political discourse. Once


----------



## SterchCinemas

they ate the


----------



## Doc Doom

Halloween party leftovers


----------



## Moon Dog

and drank the


----------



## Hairazor

rancid swill with


----------



## Moon Dog

peppermint flavoring that


----------



## Hairazor

sparked when you


----------



## Moon Dog

let it cross


----------



## Lambchop

over the burning


----------



## Goblin

drawbridge to Castle


----------



## Hairazor

Doom. The air


----------



## Moon Dog

was turning rancid


----------



## Hairazor

and flying goats


----------



## Doc Doom

we're eating all


----------



## Moon Dog

of the orange


----------



## Lambchop

Christmas lights that


----------



## Hairazor

blinked. One big


----------



## Moon Dog

goat ate all


----------



## Lord Homicide

the yard inflatables


----------



## Hairazor

and blew up


----------



## Lord Homicide

After finishing off


----------



## Goblin

all of the


----------



## Moon Dog

fruit cake. Next


----------



## Lord Homicide

they took off


----------



## Moon Dog

down the old


----------



## Hairazor

sewer pipe in


----------



## Moon Dog

the putrid, vial


----------



## randomr8

of steaming fetish


----------



## Goblin

that was the


----------



## Lord Homicide

Same stuff as


----------



## Hairazor

horseradish stew is


----------



## Goblin

very tasty when


----------



## Lord Homicide

mixed with whiskey


----------



## Moon Dog

causing a taste


----------



## Hairazor

much like green


----------



## Goblin

apples and burnt


----------



## Hairazor

sauerkraut. Tears started


----------



## Moon Dog

to run down


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's cheeks as


----------



## Lord Homicide

as she wiped


----------



## Hairazor

the goo off


----------



## Spooky1

The door opened


----------



## Goblin

and in walked


----------



## Moon Dog

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Hairazor

in a big


----------



## Moon Dog

ball of fire


----------



## Lord Homicide

And played a


----------



## Hairazor

honky tonk version


----------



## Goblin

of that hit


----------



## Moon Dog

Everyone Loves Raymond


----------



## Lord Homicide

: the full Monty


----------



## Hairazor

was playing at


----------



## Lord Homicide

Billy Bob's Texas


----------



## Moon Dog

Witch Spells Emporium


----------



## Hairazor

where only the


----------



## Goblin

truly brave go


----------



## Moon Dog

to find the


----------



## Hairazor

secret of extra


----------



## Moon Dog

virgin olive oil


----------



## Goblin

an molassss and


----------



## Moon Dog

maple syrup causing


----------



## Hairazor

eruptions of molten


----------



## Moon Dog

rotten, putrid, steaming


----------



## Goblin

and were located


----------



## Hairazor

in the grotto


----------



## Goblin

wher there lived


----------



## Moon Dog

a band of


----------



## Hairazor

ugly liver lipped


----------



## Goblin

potato mongers from


----------



## Moon Dog

the small village


----------



## Goblin

of hooby DOO


----------



## Moon Dog

which was about


----------



## Lambchop

a mile from


----------



## Moon Dog

the castle of


----------



## Hairazor

the fearful Blunderlord.


----------



## Goblin

Manwhile, there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a troll who


----------



## Hairazor

hunted really small


----------



## Moon Dog

munchkins that were


----------



## Hairazor

hiding around the


----------



## Moon Dog

mulberry bush because


----------



## Goblin

the monkey chased


----------



## Moon Dog

Batman up the


----------



## Hairazor

chimney when he


----------



## Moon Dog

dropped the big


----------



## Hairazor

news about all


----------



## Moon Dog

of the lego


----------



## Hairazor

creations left out


----------



## Goblin

in the rain


----------



## Moon Dog

. Just the came


----------



## Lambchop

Melvin's sloppy old


----------



## Moon Dog

mummy who had


----------



## Hairazor

loose threads hanging


----------



## Lambchop

from his bottom


----------



## Goblin

buttons and was


----------



## Moon Dog

about to go


----------



## Hairazor

visit the cave


----------



## Goblin

where dwelt the


----------



## Moon Dog

the hamburgler and


----------



## Goblin

hairazor. Meanwhile there


----------



## Moon Dog

was a lightning


----------



## Hairazor

storm over the


----------



## Moon Dog

cave where the


----------



## Hairazor

last spaceman left


----------



## Moon Dog

his spaceship that


----------



## Hairazor

died due to


----------



## Lambchop

a loose screw


----------



## Moon Dog

in the engineering


----------



## Hairazor

component under the


----------



## Goblin

the hood of


----------



## Moon Dog

the third engine


----------



## Goblin

that was bought


----------



## Hairazor

from Dollar General.


----------



## Moon Dog

Then came a


----------



## Hairazor

Rag tag bunch


----------



## Moon Dog

of dirty hairy


----------



## Hairazor

trolls with angry


----------



## Moon Dog

little dwarves by


----------



## Lambchop

the light of


----------



## Hairazor

a big orange


----------



## Goblin

clown car that


----------



## Moon Dog

had many many


----------



## Hairazor

doors and horns.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning struck the


----------



## Hairazor

gong hanging beside


----------



## Goblin

the old oak


----------



## Moon Dog

table that served


----------



## Hairazor

as a stage


----------



## Goblin

where was held


----------



## Moon Dog

the square dance


----------



## Hairazor

fundraiser for all


----------



## Goblin

the homeless gophers


----------



## Moon Dog

to get their


----------



## Hairazor

teeth sharpened. Behind


----------



## Goblin

the school was


----------



## Hairazor

where the gang


----------



## Lambchop

spraypainted a mural


----------



## Moon Dog

of the scary


----------



## Hairazor

roux-ga-roux in his


----------



## Goblin

boxer shorts and


----------



## Moon Dog

standing next to


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor and Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

was this mean


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin. He struck


----------



## Moon Dog

the nasty little


----------



## Hairazor

swamp dwelling creature


----------



## Lambchop

on the buttocks


----------



## Moon Dog

making him reach


----------



## Goblin

out for the


----------



## Moon Dog

secret potion that


----------



## Hairazor

would put Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Earth's sole ruler


----------



## Moon Dog

the vial broke


----------



## Goblin

and Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

became sole ruler


----------



## Hairazor

of the underground


----------



## Goblin

potato farm that


----------



## Hairazor

was emitting toxic


----------



## Goblin

fumes that were


----------



## Moon Dog

making the skeletons


----------



## Hairazor

dance. Suddenly great


----------



## scareme

gobs of gopher


----------



## Hairazor

guts fell on


----------



## scareme

HR's dinner plate


----------



## Moon Dog

served with nasty


----------



## Hairazor

slugs baked with


----------



## scareme

rotten cheese. No


----------



## Moon Dog

one knew what


----------



## Hairazor

time the victims


----------



## scareme

were going to


----------



## Hairazor

break out in


----------



## Goblin

he prison in


----------



## Moon Dog

search of their


----------



## Hairazor

daily ration of


----------



## Moon Dog

morsels that contained


----------



## Hairazor

gristle, grubs and


----------



## Goblin

potato chips that


----------



## Moon Dog

came from the


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Salty Springs Tavern


----------



## Moon Dog

which were made


----------



## Hairazor

from dried skin


----------



## Moon Dog

and all of


----------



## Hairazor

the rock salt


----------



## Moon Dog

that came from


----------



## Goblin

the rocks found


----------



## Lambchop

inside my brothers


----------



## Hairazor

tomb. After the


----------



## Goblin

senior prom it


----------



## Moon Dog

began to storm


----------



## Hairazor

with violent slashes


----------



## Goblin

of lightning and


----------



## Moon Dog

thunder scaring the


----------



## Hairazor

Coven that had


----------



## Goblin

opened a store


----------



## Moon Dog

that sold many


----------



## Hairazor

cult and witch


----------



## Goblin

and all of


----------



## Moon Dog

the munchkin type


----------



## Hairazor

of spells and


----------



## Goblin

and incantations that


----------



## Moon Dog

will aid in


----------



## Hairazor

bringing back the


----------



## Moon Dog

Sta-puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## Lambchop

smores flavored hamburger


----------



## Goblin

was the favorite


----------



## Moon Dog

dish of the


----------



## Goblin

the abdominal snowman


----------



## Moon Dog

and the little


----------



## Goblin

monster from the


----------



## Moon Dog

black lagoon. Suddenly


----------



## Hairazor

firecrackers started popping


----------



## Goblin

around Hairazor's head


----------



## Moon Dog

causing HR to


----------



## Hairazor

turn cartwheels until


----------



## Moon Dog

the Goblins came


----------



## Hairazor

out of hiding.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile Hairazor was


----------



## Moon Dog

beginning to have


----------



## Hairazor

second thoughts about


----------



## Moon Dog

the secret plan


----------



## Hairazor

for usurping the


----------



## Goblin

authority of the


----------



## Moon Dog

big giant blue


----------



## Hairazor

Octopus that crawled


----------



## Moon Dog

out from under


----------



## scareme

the sheriff's car


----------



## Moon Dog

only to cause


----------



## Hairazor

a large traffic


----------



## Goblin

jam in the


----------



## Moon Dog

forest which caused


----------



## Hairazor

trees to become


----------



## Moon Dog

uprooted making things


----------



## Hairazor

chaotic. Thunder rolled


----------



## Moon Dog

across the horizon


----------



## Hairazor

while the wolf


----------



## Moon Dog

began to howl


----------



## Hairazor

in syncopation with


----------



## Lambchop

the ghost of


----------



## Hairazor

the angry orange


----------



## Moon Dog

Snuffleupagus causing mass


----------



## Hairazor

confusion and really


----------



## Moon Dog

large amounts of


----------



## Hairazor

slobber. Over at


----------



## Moon Dog

the Boar's Nest


----------



## Hairazor

little gnomes with


----------



## Goblin

great big feet!


----------



## Moon Dog

Would come down


----------



## Johnny Thunder

their firey ladders


----------



## Hairazor

and shoot bolts


----------



## Moon Dog

of lightning at


----------



## PrettyGhoul

giant mutant fairies


----------



## Goblin

that were hiding


----------



## Moon Dog

behind the great


----------



## Hairazor

black cauldron of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

award winning chili


----------



## Moon Dog

which causes great


----------



## Hairazor

welts on your


----------



## Lambchop

bottom when you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

eat to much


----------



## Moon Dog

but when the


----------



## Hairazor

dinner bell rings


----------



## Auberginer

you might find


----------



## scareme

an unexpected guest


----------



## Auberginer

lurking in the


----------



## Moon Dog

shadow of the


----------



## Hairazor

moon. Everyone spent


----------



## Moon Dog

their time gathering


----------



## Hairazor

bones and hair


----------



## Lambchop

to glue onto


----------



## Moon Dog

the ritual mummy


----------



## Hairazor

under the big


----------



## scareme

hidden cave. When


----------



## PrettyGhoul

suddenly screams pierced


----------



## Goblin

hed square dance


----------



## Moon Dog

calls causing mass


----------



## Hairazor

hysteria and general


----------



## Johnny Thunder

foolishness.

Suddenly a


----------



## Goblin

giant cockroach attacked


----------



## Moon Dog

the giant grasshopper


----------



## Auberginer

that lived under


----------



## Hairazor

the hedge along


----------



## Moon Dog

the pathway to


----------



## Hairazor

the big green


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Poison Apple Emporium


----------



## Goblin

tht opended yestedrday


----------



## Moon Dog

across from the


----------



## Hairazor

five and dime


----------



## Moon Dog

which brought in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

big business from


----------



## Moon Dog

the witch convention


----------



## Hairazor

celebrating the start


----------



## Moon Dog

of the great


----------



## Goblin

Gazoo and his


----------



## Hairazor

Kazoo band. Next


----------



## Moon Dog

came the great


----------



## Hairazor

wandering band of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evil Leprechauns and


----------



## scareme

demented dental assistants


----------



## Moon Dog

with picks ready


----------



## Hairazor

to do damage


----------



## Moon Dog

to the smile


----------



## Hairazor

of anyone who


----------



## PrettyGhoul

didn't floss properly


----------



## Moon Dog

or had to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

have oral surgery


----------



## Moon Dog

because of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

odoriferous oozing pustules


----------



## Moon Dog

shared by the


----------



## Lambchop

two little fangs


----------



## Hairazor

embedded in the


----------



## Howlinmadjack

all seeing eye


----------



## Moon Dog

that belonged to


----------



## Hairazor

King Bazoo. Never


----------



## PrettyGhoul

go to near


----------



## Moon Dog

to the great


----------



## PrettyGhoul

late and powerful


----------



## Moon Dog

Oz causing great


----------



## Hairazor

upheaval in the


----------



## Goblin

Kardashian family and


----------



## Moon Dog

making Kim get


----------



## Hairazor

spanked by a


----------



## PrettyGhoul

brainless Tin Man


----------



## GothicCandle

who has a


----------



## Hairazor

paddle for a


----------



## GothicCandle

canoe. He got


----------



## Moon Dog

one of those


----------



## PrettyGhoul

solar powered motors


----------



## Hairazor

that can whip


----------



## Moon Dog

up a potion


----------



## PrettyGhoul

under the full


----------



## Hairazor

moon when everyone


----------



## Moon Dog

will be out


----------



## Hairazor

howling and slinging


----------



## Moon Dog

because of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

annual sacrifice to


----------



## Hairazor

fuzzy slippers and


----------



## Goblin

mittens that were


----------



## Moon Dog

being worn by


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slouching, bald cannibalistic


----------



## Moon Dog

Oscar the grouches


----------



## Hairazor

making bad juju


----------



## PrettyGhoul

dolls to empower


----------



## Moon Dog

Sesame Street causing


----------



## Hairazor

havoc all over


----------



## Goblin

the place and


----------



## Moon Dog

just then came


----------



## Hairazor

the icecream truck


----------



## PrettyGhoul

speeding towards the


----------



## Moon Dog

crowd of large


----------



## Hairazor

oversized circus tents.


----------



## Goblin

Meanwhile there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a band of


----------



## Hairazor

roving armadillos throwing


----------



## Moon Dog

a very wild


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and extremely decadent


----------



## Moon Dog

ritual involving the


----------



## Hairazor

braided tails of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

oxen. Dracula appeared


----------



## Hairazor

without his favorite


----------



## Moon Dog

set of fangs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

or his pet


----------



## Hairazor

bat. He did


----------



## Lizzyborden

the lambada on


----------



## Moon Dog

what would be


----------



## Lizzyborden

the sacrificial alter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of the magnificent


----------



## Goblin

Kazoo and his


----------



## Moon Dog

ever so frightening


----------



## Lord Homicide

fangs of mass


----------



## Moon Dog

destruction and the


----------



## Lizzyborden

leopard wearing llamas


----------



## Lambchop

bright blue spandex


----------



## Goblin

that was found


----------



## Hairazor

in the trash.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now, remember that


----------



## Goblin

there are no


----------



## Hairazor

crybabies allowed in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Demento's horrible


----------



## Lizzyborden

Experimental mind altering


----------



## Moon Dog

sessions of despicable


----------



## PrettyGhoul

monotonic chanting while


----------



## Moon Dog

the skeletons dance


----------



## Hairazor

with abandon while


----------



## PrettyGhoul

his minions ready


----------



## Moon Dog

the special potion


----------



## Hairazor

for making things


----------



## Goblin

that will be


----------



## Moon Dog

making things so


----------



## Lord Homicide

Awkward to the


----------



## Moon Dog

naked eye causing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

mass confusion and


----------



## Hairazor

morbid curiosity. Far


----------



## Lambchop

from the bathroom


----------



## Moon Dog

out of nowhere


----------



## Hairazor

a toilet lid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

burst into flames


----------



## PrettyGhoul

quickly spreading to


----------



## Goblin

east side of


----------



## Moon Dog

the forest causing


----------



## Hairazor

a roaring conflagration


----------



## PrettyGhoul

suddenly a young


----------



## Lambchop

incubus visited me


----------



## Moon Dog

asking for the


----------



## Hairazor

Gray Poupon for


----------



## Lord Homicide

The fattest, juiciest


----------



## Goblin

worm that anyone


----------



## Moon Dog

had a chance


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to put on


----------



## Lord Homicide

As an attachment


----------



## Goblin

that had been


----------



## Moon Dog

covered with some


----------



## PrettyGhoul

mud and moss


----------



## Moon Dog

with a touch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of synthetic pheromones


----------



## Moon Dog

causing the party


----------



## Goblin

that was being


----------



## Moon Dog

overran with giant


----------



## Hairazor

snails leaving behind


----------



## Moon Dog

a path of


----------



## Hairazor

slime that looked


----------



## Moon Dog

like it was


----------



## Hairazor

toxic. One block


----------



## Moon Dog

over there was


----------



## Hairazor

one great big


----------



## Moon Dog

thunderstorm causing a


----------



## Hairazor

stampede toward the


----------



## Moon Dog

exploding volcano with


----------



## Copchick

flames, smoke and...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

red hot lava


----------



## Hairazor

that flowed from


----------



## Lambchop

her severed finger


----------



## Moon Dog

into the great


----------



## Hairazor

open top skull


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in order to


----------



## Moon Dog

perform the ritual


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that will bring


----------



## Moon Dog

forth the dark


----------



## Hairazor

witch with the


----------



## Moon Dog

spell that will


----------



## PrettyGhoul

open a rift


----------



## Hairazor

below the ancient


----------



## Moon Dog

ruins of the


----------



## Hairazor

Caldera. Once the


----------



## Lambchop

prostitute saw me,


----------



## Moon Dog

she began to


----------



## Hairazor

run for the


----------



## Moon Dog

nearest pack of


----------



## Lord Homicide

Johns that were


----------



## Moon Dog

waving their huge


----------



## Lord Homicide

Big ol' floppy


----------



## scareme

disks from 1999.


----------



## Lambchop

One of them


----------



## Hairazor

yelled to duck


----------



## PrettyGhoul

under the flying


----------



## Moon Dog

dragon spewing fire


----------



## Hairazor

at all who


----------



## Moon Dog

would desecrate the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

world's last surviving


----------



## Moon Dog

wood elf who


----------



## Hairazor

was wrapped in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the tight embrace


----------



## Moon Dog

of the giant


----------



## Hairazor

Boa Constrictor. Out


----------



## Goblin

in the front


----------



## Moon Dog

of the haunted


----------



## Hairazor

cavern, stood a


----------



## Moon Dog

statue than began


----------



## Hairazor

weeping and shouting


----------



## PrettyGhoul

suddenly it started


----------



## Moon Dog

to devore the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

terrified tourists who


----------



## Moon Dog

were wearing the


----------



## Hairazor

deer in headlight


----------



## PrettyGhoul

expressions as they


----------



## Lambchop

ran towards the


----------



## Moon Dog

haunted house looking


----------



## Hairazor

for shelter from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the rabid horde


----------



## Moon Dog

of bunny rabbits


----------



## PrettyGhoul

snarling and drooling


----------



## Hairazor

all over the


----------



## Moon Dog

enchanted carrots from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the hell dimension


----------



## Moon Dog

that was opened


----------



## SterchCinemas

by the evil


----------



## Goblin

Baron Quagmire and


----------



## Moon Dog

the great wizard


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Goblin. Everything


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that was evil


----------



## Moon Dog

came from beyond


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the great nothingness


----------



## Moon Dog

where souls go


----------



## Hairazor

to arm for


----------



## Moon Dog

the coming of


----------



## Lizzyborden

Giant guacamole stealing


----------



## Moon Dog

worms that came


----------



## Lizzyborden

bearing giant purple


----------



## Hairazor

boas and spangled


----------



## Goblin

shoes and socks!


----------



## Moon Dog

From over the


----------



## Hairazor

loudspeaker came a


----------



## Johnny Thunder

song. A sasquatch


----------



## Lizzyborden

singing tenor with


----------



## Moon Dog

the backup skeletons


----------



## Lizzyborden

from the late


----------



## Moon Dog

great, spectacular, colossal


----------



## Hairazor

Oogie Boogie experimental


----------



## Moon Dog

band of witches


----------



## Hairazor

who went on


----------



## Lizzyborden

To perform with


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trippy the Clown.


----------



## Hairazor

Crowds formed shouting


----------



## Lambchop

"play that funky..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but were silenced


----------



## Lizzyborden

by a tremendous


----------



## Moon Dog

flash of lightning


----------



## Hairazor

that seemed to


----------



## Lizzyborden

come from the


----------



## Moon Dog

weirdest place ever


----------



## Lizzyborden

imagined. Rays of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

gloomy faded light


----------



## Moon Dog

fell upon the


----------



## Lizzyborden

giant iridescent toadstools


----------



## Hairazor

that were popping


----------



## Moon Dog

out a weird


----------



## Lizzyborden

Morse code message


----------



## Hairazor

that warned aliens


----------



## Lizzyborden

that giant ants


----------



## Moon Dog

were coming to


----------



## Lizzyborden

chew the remains


----------



## Hairazor

of their fearless


----------



## Lizzyborden

Ant leader who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

looked like Madonna.


----------



## Lizzyborden

The aliens decided


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a sneak attack


----------



## Hairazor

from behind the


----------



## Lizzyborden

statue of General


----------



## Lambchop

Tso's chicken would


----------



## Moon Dog

most likely cause


----------



## Hairazor

pandemonium which would


----------



## Lizzyborden

result in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

complete obliteration of


----------



## Hairazor

the Time Warp


----------



## Lizzyborden

Theory. Riots broke


----------



## Moon Dog

out in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

outer rim planets


----------



## Hairazor

way beyond the


----------



## Lambchop

comprehension of normal


----------



## Hairazor

mere mortals. Once


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## Lizzyborden

giant blue pulsating


----------



## PrettyGhoul

eyeball, trailing tendrils


----------



## Moon Dog

that came from


----------



## Hairazor

under the big


----------



## Moon Dog

lightning storm caused


----------



## Hairazor

by overlapped twizzler


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in a bizarre


----------



## Moon Dog

snowstorm that took


----------



## PrettyGhoul

thirteen months to


----------



## Johnny Thunder

melt.

Santa Claus


----------



## Hairazor

looked outside and


----------



## Lizzyborden

said "Holy Moly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shazam and turned


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to the elves


----------



## Moon Dog

and said these


----------



## PrettyGhoul

reindeer aren't going


----------



## Hairazor

anywhere without big


----------



## Moon Dog

doses of the


----------



## Lizzyborden

motion sickness medication.


----------



## Hairazor

Way above the


----------



## Moon Dog

trees, there came


----------



## Hairazor

a blinding light


----------



## Lizzyborden

that burned holes


----------



## Moon Dog

through the aliens


----------



## Johnny Thunder

brains.

Suddenly, Rudolph


----------



## Moon Dog

noticed that there


----------



## Hairazor

were tin soldiers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

creeping up on


----------



## Moon Dog

the radar screen


----------



## Hairazor

with big bags


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of coal and


----------



## Moon Dog

very angry little


----------



## Hairazor

crickets that crunched


----------



## Lizzyborden

Fiddle Faddle under


----------



## Moon Dog

the huge monstrous


----------



## Lizzyborden

radioactive mushrooms with


----------



## Moon Dog

the skeletons coming


----------



## PrettyGhoul

out of the


----------



## Moon Dog

seams of hell


----------



## Lizzyborden

Santa stared horrified!


----------



## Moon Dog

Then Santa realized


----------



## Hairazor

if he closed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the gateway between


----------



## Moon Dog

heaven and hell


----------



## PrettyGhoul

he could save


----------



## Moon Dog

everyone's soul from


----------



## Hairazor

flying off to


----------



## Moon Dog

the land of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

perpetual meaningless holidays


----------



## Hairazor

where everyone always


----------



## Moon Dog

wishing they could


----------



## PrettyGhoul

escape from the


----------



## Moon Dog

bright red green


----------



## Hairazor

flashing lights. Maybe


----------



## Moon Dog

the spiders would


----------



## Hairazor

weave a web


----------



## Hairazor

weave a web


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of monstrous size


----------



## Moon Dog

in order to


----------



## Hairazor

ensnare the growing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

oh so tasty


----------



## Hairazor

flying crickets and


----------



## Moon Dog

and the creepy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

slimy, multi-legged centipede


----------



## Moon Dog

that came from


----------



## Hairazor

under the bulging


----------



## Lizzyborden

pulsating and enormous


----------



## Goblin

and yet awesome


----------



## Moon Dog

and ever colossal


----------



## Hairazor

spitball. The spitball


----------



## Moon Dog

was made of


----------



## Goblin

the strangest metal


----------



## Moon Dog

that came from


----------



## Hairazor

the headboard from


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Odin's bed.

Shockingly,


----------



## Moon Dog

what everyone saw


----------



## Hairazor

when the smoke


----------



## Moon Dog

cleared was the


----------



## Hairazor

moon surrounded by


----------



## Moon Dog

three spaceships that


----------



## Hairazor

were leaving trails


----------



## Moon Dog

while they were


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hunting down terrified


----------



## Goblin

Peanut Butter Monkeys


----------



## Moon Dog

that are carrying


----------



## Hairazor

melted crayons for


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the poor innocent


----------



## Hairazor

Zoo inmates who


----------



## Moon Dog

have had a


----------



## Hairazor

therapy breakthrough after


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shock treatment.

Suddenly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the monkeys mutated


----------



## Moon Dog

into huge, vial


----------



## PrettyGhoul

fetid Wendigos, causing


----------



## Moon Dog

the massive giant


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to panic and


----------



## Moon Dog

throw boulders at


----------



## Hairazor

anyone in sight


----------



## PrettyGhoul

several boomeranged and


----------



## Moon Dog

bounced off of


----------



## Hairazor

the giant's outstretched


----------



## PrettyGhoul

second head, knocking


----------



## Moon Dog

that head off


----------



## Hairazor

where it rolled


----------



## PrettyGhoul

downhill, crushing all


----------



## Moon Dog

the townspeople that


----------



## Hairazor

were stuck in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the supermarket queue


----------



## Moon Dog

waiting on the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

cashier to return


----------



## Moon Dog

the witches change


----------



## PrettyGhoul

sadly few survived


----------



## Moon Dog

thus causing the


----------



## Hairazor

Overlord to jump


----------



## PrettyGhoul

into Hyperspace, shooting


----------



## Moon Dog

fireballs from his


----------



## Hairazor

fingertips. The fireballs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

managed to destroy


----------



## Moon Dog

the small town


----------



## PrettyGhoul

infrastructure but luckily


----------



## Moon Dog

the Ice Lord


----------



## Hairazor

blew his frigid


----------



## PrettyGhoul

breath over the


----------



## Goblin

flaming freebird fairies


----------



## Moon Dog

causing the massive


----------



## Hairazor

pile up of


----------



## Moon Dog

molten lava from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a volcano that


----------



## Moon Dog

hadn't been with


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in sightline for


----------



## Moon Dog

over a century


----------



## Lizzyborden

to erupt angrily.


----------



## Hairazor

The lava rained


----------



## PrettyGhoul

destruction and destroyed


----------



## Lizzyborden

The Ice Lord


----------



## Moon Dog

causing the massive


----------



## Hairazor

cave in at


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the South Pole


----------



## Lizzyborden

three miles south


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## PrettyGhoul

adorable Adélie penguin


----------



## Moon Dog

that was beginning


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to develop terrifying


----------



## Lizzyborden

nightmares about evil


----------



## Moon Dog

aliens that were


----------



## PrettyGhoul

harvesting Earth's human


----------



## Moon Dog

population like a


----------



## PrettyGhoul

swarm of gigantic


----------



## Moon Dog

fire eating moths


----------



## PrettyGhoul

chaos reigned as


----------



## Lambchop

toilets overflowed with


----------



## Goblin

thick gooey globs


----------



## Moon Dog

of what looked


----------



## Hairazor

fluorescent under bright


----------



## Moon Dog

black lights causing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the aliens to


----------



## Moon Dog

take their big


----------



## Hairazor

potato masher and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

throw it into


----------



## Moon Dog

the battle between


----------



## scareme

the north and


----------



## Moon Dog

south munchkins from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the parallel universe


----------



## Lambchop

began when a


----------



## Moon Dog

rip in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

fabric of reality


----------



## Moon Dog

broke open from


----------



## Hairazor

all the strain


----------



## PrettyGhoul

created from the


----------



## Moon Dog

gigantic black hole


----------



## Hairazor

whirling around above


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the doomed inhabitants


----------



## Moon Dog

of the planet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of the apes


----------



## Moon Dog

causing everyone to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

stretch as they


----------



## Moon Dog

saw the great


----------



## Lambchop

pyramid collapse when


----------



## Moon Dog

the earthquake began


----------



## Hairazor

leaving giant crevices


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that swallowed entire


----------



## Moon Dog

alien spacecraft that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

came to rescue


----------



## Moon Dog

the town of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tombstone in accordance


----------



## Moon Dog

to the laws


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of the Intergalactic


----------



## Hairazor

Force. At the


----------



## Moon Dog

helm of the


----------



## Hairazor

Good Ship Lollypop


----------



## PrettyGhoul

legendary outlaw Butch


----------



## Hairazor

,The Savage, strode


----------



## Moon Dog

out on the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

flight deck overlooking


----------



## Moon Dog

the great big


----------



## PrettyGhoul

nothingness that was


----------



## Moon Dog

equal to the


----------



## Hairazor

mass of the


----------



## Moon Dog

horizon which swallowed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the western Desert


----------



## Goblin

where there was


----------



## Moon Dog

a massive army


----------



## Hairazor

tuning their fiddles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

as flames shot


----------



## Lambchop

out of the


----------



## Moon Dog

bow causing great


----------



## Hairazor

merriment among fire-eaters


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and tremendous fear


----------



## Moon Dog

from the small


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and highly flammable


----------



## Moon Dog

munchkins causing mass


----------



## Hairazor

confusion about where


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to set up


----------



## Moon Dog

for the really


----------



## PrettyGhoul

big production of


----------



## Goblin

the new musical


----------



## Hairazor

Three Witches And


----------



## Goblin

Harold. They sing


----------



## Hairazor

, they dance, they


----------



## PrettyGhoul

chant and cast


----------



## scareme

spells for love,


----------



## Goblin

as well as


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hexes and jinxes


----------



## Hairazor

. The show starts


----------



## Moon Dog

coming down from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a massive, ancient


----------



## Moon Dog

house that belonged


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to the Grand


----------



## Moon Dog

Poobah and his


----------



## PrettyGhoul

unethical, odious goat


----------



## Moon Dog

clan called the


----------



## Goblin

Corny Clappers from


----------



## Moon Dog

Chattanooga bringing forth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a highly anticipated


----------



## Moon Dog

thunderstorm causing mass


----------



## PrettyGhoul

adrenaline rush and


----------



## Moon Dog

mass hysteria from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the quasi magical


----------



## Moon Dog

black hole emerging


----------



## Moon Dog

time space riff


----------



## Hairazor

where Spaceman Spiff


----------



## Lambchop

up their garments


----------



## Goblin

and danced their


----------



## Moon Dog

dance called the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Matter Swing


----------



## Moon Dog

which caused the


----------



## Hairazor

Universe to begin


----------



## Goblin

to shrink causing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

real estate prices


----------



## Moon Dog

skyrocket which made


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pod condos popular


----------



## Moon Dog

which housed the


----------



## Hairazor

Pod creatures. Everyone


----------



## Spooky1

Believed their neighbor


----------



## Moon Dog

was one of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the Pod clones


----------



## Hairazor

and began to


----------



## Johnnylee

Eat my arm


----------



## Moon Dog

and dine on


----------



## Johnnylee

Mutilated bloody brains


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The CDC desperately


----------



## Johnnylee

needed more help


----------



## Moon Dog

so as not


----------



## Johnnylee

for the Doomed


----------



## Moon Dog

to become the


----------



## Johnnylee

rulers of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

remnants of society


----------



## Moon Dog

that would bring


----------



## Johnnylee

the end for


----------



## Goblin

the dancing bears


----------



## Moon Dog

by causing great


----------



## Johnnylee

havoc down from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the mountainous region


----------



## Johnnylee

and Sasquatch family


----------



## PrettyGhoul

trying to flee


----------



## Johnnylee

the volcanic lava


----------



## Goblin

that was about


----------



## Lambchop

an inch long


----------



## Johnnylee

and the Dynamite


----------



## Moon Dog

which took out


----------



## Johnnylee

Half the mountain


----------



## PrettyGhoul

but revealed glittering


----------



## Moon Dog

gems treasured by


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the powerful and


----------



## Moon Dog

great wizard called


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Silas The Slightly


----------



## Moon Dog

who was casting


----------



## Hairazor

small spells on


----------



## PrettyGhoul

unsuspecting wealthy widows


----------



## Moon Dog

causing them to


----------



## Hairazor

dance like nobody


----------



## PrettyGhoul

watching and sing


----------



## Moon Dog

the great ballad


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a raunchy narrative


----------



## Moon Dog

from the musical


----------



## PrettyGhoul

extravaganza, *Thirteen Naked*


----------



## Moon Dog

Aliens. Just then


----------



## PrettyGhoul

something shocking happened


----------



## Lambchop

when she disrobed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

she slowly morphed


----------



## Moon Dog

into a hideous


----------



## Hairazor

grub. Morning light


----------



## PrettyGhoul

highlighted her hideous


----------



## Hairazor

scars caused by


----------



## Moon Dog

the lightning that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

was attracted to


----------



## Moon Dog

her scent that


----------



## Hairazor

wafted out around


----------



## Moon Dog

her great big


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hairy feet, curiously


----------



## Moon Dog

she started to


----------



## Hairazor

tap her feet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and click her


----------



## Moon Dog

long boney fingers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

wisps of jet


----------



## Moon Dog

black smoke started


----------



## Hairazor

surrounding her head


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and sparks flew


----------



## Moon Dog

from her eyes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of the party


----------



## Moon Dog

poopers causing great


----------



## Hairazor

screaming and gnashing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of teeth and


----------



## Moon Dog

claws from the


----------



## Goblin

most vicious chicken


----------



## Hairazor

imaginable. Enormous gnats


----------



## PrettyGhoul

buzzed about, annoying


----------



## Moon Dog

the great wizard


----------



## Hairazor

while he nodded


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to his minions


----------



## Moon Dog

before he casted


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a spell that


----------



## Moon Dog

would level the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

entire dance hall


----------



## Moon Dog

sending the peasants


----------



## Hairazor

out into the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

spooky haunted forest


----------



## Moon Dog

where the evil


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Vampire Vlad the


----------



## Hairazor

Bad lurked in


----------



## Moon Dog

the shadows waiting


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to select the


----------



## Moon Dog

the best possible


----------



## PrettyGhoul

innocent tasty morsel


----------



## Moon Dog

that would provide


----------



## Hairazor

sustenance for the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

vampire's special coven


----------



## Moon Dog

so that they


----------



## Hairazor

could confer all


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of their power


----------



## Moon Dog

for one spell


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that could potentially


----------



## Hairazor

end Earth in


----------



## Moon Dog

approximately one day


----------



## Hairazor

mass hysteria. Everyone


----------



## Moon Dog

knew this was


----------



## Lambchop

Tommy's birthday but...


----------



## Hairazor

felt he could


----------



## PrettyGhoul

share his day


----------



## Moon Dog

with the people


----------



## Hairazor

cowering by the


----------



## Moon Dog

old oak tree


----------



## Hairazor

where the hanging


----------



## Moon Dog

corpse of the


----------



## Goblin

evil Mister Doodle


----------



## Moon Dog

swung by the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

last few frayed


----------



## Jrhuckster

Released from prison


----------



## Moon Dog

who was jailed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

for a crime


----------



## Hairazor

he doesn't remember


----------



## Moon Dog

committing, but somehow


----------



## Hairazor

feels in his


----------



## Moon Dog

remember why he


----------



## PrettyGhoul

was beaten unconscious


----------



## Moon Dog

so for now


----------



## Hairazor

he strains his


----------



## Moon Dog

muscles so he


----------



## Hairazor

won't fall back


----------



## Moon Dog

on what appears


----------



## Hairazor

to be a


----------



## Moon Dog

large, giant flying


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Bat, out hunting


----------



## Moon Dog

for new victims


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in the dead


----------



## Moon Dog

forest of the


----------



## Hairazor

infamous road kill


----------



## Moon Dog

. Suddenly there was


----------



## Hairazor

a Jazz Funeral


----------



## Moon Dog

that took place


----------



## Hairazor

under the full


----------



## Moon Dog

moon which lit


----------



## Hairazor

the place up


----------



## Lambchop

like a flaming


----------



## Hairazor

bonfire. All the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

fairies darted about


----------



## Skull

Like crazy pixies


----------



## Hairazor

showing off their


----------



## Moon Dog

ability to make


----------



## PrettyGhoul

fairy dust potion


----------



## Moon Dog

created by the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

collective magic of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No one could


----------



## Moon Dog

have believed it


----------



## Hairazor

would do so


----------



## PrettyGhoul

much unintended evil


----------



## Moon Dog

by causing great


----------



## PrettyGhoul

pain and anguish


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of fierce warriors


----------



## Moon Dog

called the great


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Magical People of


----------



## Moon Dog

the town called


----------



## Hairazor

Magicaliosa. There everyone


----------



## Lizzyborden

Wore pink polka-dot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hauberks over tight


----------



## Moon Dog

fluorescent green tutus


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that were quite


----------



## Moon Dog

stunning due to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the electric sensors


----------



## Moon Dog

that were placed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in strategic areas


----------



## Hairazor

all over the


----------



## Moon Dog

mountain making it


----------



## Hairazor

impossible to turn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

back around and


----------



## Moon Dog

cast the spell


----------



## PrettyGhoul

that would save


----------



## Moon Dog

the wood elves


----------



## Hairazor

. When the electrical


----------



## PrettyGhoul

grid started to


----------



## Hairazor

crackle and pop


----------



## Moon Dog

as the power


----------



## Hairazor

ramped up to


----------



## Moon Dog

over a thousand


----------



## Lambchop

watts, Martha began


----------



## Hairazor

to smell really


----------



## Moon Dog

bad due to


----------



## Hairazor

the energy flashing


----------



## Lambchop

from her sagging


----------



## Moon Dog

power lines causing


----------



## Lambchop

restaurant patrons who


----------



## PrettyGhoul

detested pea soup


----------



## Lambchop

when served with


----------



## Hairazor

black lemon wedges


----------



## Lambchop

Gordon Ramsay. Susan...


----------



## Hairazor

, who everyone knew


----------



## Moon Dog

as being the


----------



## Lambchop

kind of girl


----------



## Moon Dog

that everyone was


----------



## Hairazor

leary of, made


----------



## Moon Dog

the spell that


----------



## Hairazor

imploded when it


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the frozen eye's


----------



## Moon Dog

of the monster


----------



## Lambchop

sized sandwich that


----------



## Moon Dog

began to eat


----------



## Lambchop

itself during the


----------



## Moon Dog

great battle of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the genetically modified


----------



## Moon Dog

raisins and termites


----------



## Moon Dog

in all directions


----------



## Hairazor

smothered by the


----------



## Moon Dog

great big cloud


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Vegan City of


----------



## Moon Dog

Misfit Toys. Next


----------



## Hairazor

week, the start


----------



## Moon Dog

of the big


----------



## Hairazor

Jamboree worshiping the


----------



## Moon Dog

munchkin people of


----------



## Lambchop

Walmart. It began


----------



## Goblin

with a dance


----------



## Moon Dog

on a dark


----------



## Hairazor

loading dock behind


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a condemned donut


----------



## Moon Dog

factory covered in


----------



## Hairazor

Kudzu which was


----------



## Lambchop

beautiful. My sister


----------



## Moon Dog

who was suspected


----------



## Hairazor

of dropping mice


----------



## Moon Dog

down the great


----------



## Hairazor

slope into the


----------



## Moon Dog

abysmal cave of


----------



## Hairazor

the last resting


----------



## PrettyGhoul

place of ancient


----------



## Hairazor

bones thrown there


----------



## PrettyGhoul

by giant cannibal


----------



## Goblin

in tuxedos and


----------



## Moon Dog

top hats made


----------



## Hairazor

of spider webs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Black widows adorned


----------



## Moon Dog

the rooftops causing


----------



## Hairazor

panic in the


----------



## Moon Dog

village of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Arachno Therapists, suddenly


----------



## Lambchop

Devo started playing


----------



## Moon Dog

the spiderwebs sounding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a high-pitched alarm


----------



## Moon Dog

brought fourth the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

most fearsome defenders


----------



## Moon Dog

of the tribe


----------



## PrettyGhoul

bloodthirsty giants trained


----------



## Moon Dog

to take on


----------



## Lizzyborden

vicious purple alien-like


----------



## PrettyGhoul

zombie reptilians who


----------



## Moon Dog

make the potion


----------



## Hairazor

that will clear


----------



## Moon Dog

out the massive


----------



## PrettyGhoul

blockage of negative


----------



## Moon Dog

slime coming from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a massive sinkhole


----------



## Lambchop

being repaired by


----------



## Moon Dog

the tribe of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Supreme Psychic Elders


----------



## Moon Dog

that were busy


----------



## Hairazor

meditating for help


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to prepare sacrificial


----------



## Moon Dog

virgins, but they


----------



## Hairazor

fell asleep till


----------



## PrettyGhoul

angry parents hunted


----------



## Moon Dog

down the great


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Poobah who was


----------



## Moon Dog

busy taking care


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of shredding incriminating


----------



## Moon Dog

documents from the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

past ten years


----------



## Moon Dog

that would cause


----------



## PrettyGhoul

great harm to


----------



## Moon Dog

the almighty tribe


----------



## Goblin

of weebly woozils


----------



## Moon Dog

that were attacking


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the innocent people


----------



## Moon Dog

of the village


----------



## Lambchop

square. After dinner


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## Hairazor

award ceremony for


----------



## Moon Dog

all the witches


----------



## Hairazor

who finished their


----------



## Moon Dog

potions of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Old War and


----------



## Moon Dog

bringing them up


----------



## Lambchop

to eye level.


----------



## Moon Dog

Suddenly, from afar


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a dashing young


----------



## Moon Dog

wizard came to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

visit his elderly


----------



## Goblin

Aunt Annie Arbuckle


----------



## Moon Dog

who was building


----------



## Hairazor

a still to


----------



## Goblin

make potato juice


----------



## PrettyGhoul

whiskey, a delicious


----------



## Moon Dog

drink to celebrate


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## Lambchop

parade. My boots


----------



## Hairazor

had a hole


----------



## PrettyGhoul

over my big


----------



## Moon Dog

foot that caused


----------



## Hairazor

water to seep


----------



## PrettyGhoul

inside my socks


----------



## Moon Dog

making my skin


----------



## Hairazor

itch as if


----------



## Moon Dog

there were thousands


----------



## Hairazor

of fire ants


----------



## PrettyGhoul

biting and stinging


----------



## Moon Dog

causing total and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

complete panic, fortunately


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## PrettyGhoul

kind podiatrist who


----------



## Hairazor

advertised he could


----------



## Moon Dog

treat everyone by


----------



## PrettyGhoul

injecting them with


----------



## Moon Dog

the toxin made


----------



## Hairazor

from years of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

milking ant venom


----------



## Moon Dog

and the secret


----------



## PrettyGhoul

evil ingredient that


----------



## Moon Dog

made everyone act


----------



## Hairazor

like goats with


----------



## PrettyGhoul

unfettered appetites for


----------



## Lambchop

fingernail soup. Yesterday


----------



## Moon Dog

there was this


----------



## PrettyGhoul

sinkhole that suddenly


----------



## Moon Dog

appeared and swallowed


----------



## Hairazor

all the neighborhood


----------



## Moon Dog

causing a paradox


----------



## PrettyGhoul

in the space-time


----------



## Dark Angel 27

continuum that broke


----------



## Hairazor

all records for


----------



## Moon Dog

having the most


----------



## PrettyGhoul

repeated days before


----------



## Moon Dog

being called out


----------



## Lambchop

for cheating at


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the intergalactic poker


----------



## Moon Dog

casino by the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Starlight binary system


----------



## Moon Dog

when from nowhere


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the new gaming


----------



## Moon Dog

commissioner came to


----------



## Lambchop

change diapers that


----------



## Moon Dog

belong to the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

obscene, current Governor


----------



## Moon Dog

Flux Capacitor from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the time traveling


----------



## Goblin

Boogie Woogie Chickens


----------



## Moon Dog

that clucked the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

light fantastic in


----------



## Moon Dog

while chanting the


----------



## Hairazor

theme song to


----------



## Moon Dog

The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Hairazor

. The tune was


----------



## PrettyGhoul

going through my


----------



## Hairazor

head like a


----------



## Lambchop

high speed blender


----------



## Moon Dog

that was shot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

at point blank


----------



## Moon Dog

range like a


----------



## Hairazor

rampaging bull that


----------



## Moon Dog

was clawing at


----------



## Hairazor

the ground like


----------



## Moon Dog

a steam shovel


----------



## PrettyGhoul

out of nowhere


----------



## Moon Dog

from the great


----------



## PrettyGhoul

beyond, a handsome


----------



## Moon Dog

knight came to


----------



## Hairazor

find out the


----------



## Moon Dog

reason why Princess


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Facilier, heir to


----------



## Moon Dog

the kingdom of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

New Orleans on


----------



## Moon Dog

a jet plane


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a skeezy looking


----------



## Moon Dog

dwarf happened by


----------



## Lambchop

and shouted out


----------



## Hairazor

"Get thee over


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to ye olde


----------



## Lambchop

brothel. Katherine wears


----------



## Moon Dog

this great little


----------



## PrettyGhoul

clown outfit with


----------



## Hairazor

bells on the


----------



## Moon Dog

front covering her


----------



## Hairazor

throat, wrists and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

belly button, also


----------



## Moon Dog

the outfit had


----------



## Hairazor

little tiny sparkly


----------



## Moon Dog

cameras that filmed


----------



## Hairazor

all the big


----------



## PrettyGhoul

shots that entered


----------



## Lambchop

Walmart. Their hats


----------



## Hairazor

were made of


----------



## Moon Dog

material from the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

backs of bat's


----------



## Moon Dog

wings that allowed


----------



## Lambchop

toilet paper to


----------



## Moon Dog

be able to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

properly conform to


----------



## Lambchop

the curvature of


----------



## Moon Dog

their grossly misshapen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hairy backs, suddenly


----------



## Moon Dog

a wizard came


----------



## Lambchop

to deliver the


----------



## Moon Dog

spell that would


----------



## Dreadmakr

send them home


----------



## Moon Dog

but first there


----------



## Dreadmakr

was a task


----------



## Moon Dog

of great importance


----------



## Dreadmakr

that would require


----------



## Moon Dog

the help of


----------



## Dreadmakr

the wizard's magic


----------



## Moon Dog

along with the


----------



## Dreadmakr

a willing sacrifice


----------



## Dreadmakr

oops
screwed that up


willing sacrifice's blood


----------



## Moon Dog

from the princess


----------



## Hairazor

who reigns over


----------



## Moon Dog

the mighty munchkins


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The princess refused


----------



## Moon Dog

to take part


----------



## Hairazor

in the night


----------



## Dreadmakr

before the end


----------



## Lambchop

of a long


----------



## Dreadmakr

drawn out ceremony


----------



## Moon Dog

called the great


----------



## Dreadmakr

pumpkin rising observance


----------



## Moon Dog

caused by the


----------



## Hairazor

overgrowth of many


----------



## Moon Dog

tiny plants called


----------



## Dreadmakr

tanglefoot trip weeds


----------



## Moon Dog

that work great


----------



## Hairazor

for catching the


----------



## Moon Dog

small insects known


----------



## Hairazor

to linger in


----------



## Dreadmakr

the land of


----------



## Lambchop

King Corset. He...


----------



## Dreadmakr

really is a


----------



## Moon Dog

necromancer that was


----------



## Dreadmakr

very confused about


----------



## Moon Dog

how to run


----------



## Dreadmakr

this kind of


----------



## Moon Dog

battle between the


----------



## Dreadmakr

giant flying gargoyles


----------



## Lambchop

and Whoopy Goldberg.


----------



## Dreadmakr

The gargoyles' attack


----------



## Moon Dog

from the forest


----------



## Dreadmakr

of infinite jest


----------



## Moon Dog

along with almighty


----------



## Dreadmakr

king of the


----------



## Moon Dog

goblins called the


----------



## Dreadmakr

troops to attention


----------



## Moon Dog

by sounding the


----------



## Hairazor

horn made from


----------



## Dreadmakr

a dragon's claw


----------



## Moon Dog

while holding a


----------



## Dreadmakr

blade of desolation


----------



## Moon Dog

then the troops


----------



## Dreadmakr

prepared for the


----------



## Moon Dog

legendary battle of


----------



## Dreadmakr

New Blood Lake


----------



## scareme

. Then I saw


----------



## Moon Dog

the armies of


----------



## Dreadmakr

giant rabid rabbits


----------



## PrettyGhoul

ferocious, cannibalistic creatures


----------



## Dreadmakr

that eat everything


----------



## Moon Dog

in their path


----------



## scareme

and under paths


----------



## Moon Dog

making way for


----------



## Dreadmakr

the final assault


----------



## Moon Dog

from the barbaric


----------



## Dreadmakr

maniacal horde of


----------



## Moon Dog

the meanest little


----------



## Dreadmakr

bunch of beasts


----------



## scareme

IRS tax auditors.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!! Let's keep the language clean!!


Who immediately began


----------



## Lambchop

Every Thursday Tommy


----------



## scareme

would listen for


----------



## Dreadmakr

sounds of weakness


----------



## Lambchop

and sorrow from


----------



## Dreadmakr

the intended victims


----------



## PrettyGhoul

only served to


----------



## Moon Dog

the best customers


----------



## Dreadmakr

of the evil


----------



## Moon Dog

wizard named Dr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pierce N Hackem


----------



## Moon Dog

and his faithful


----------



## Dreadmakr

servant troll, Nyx


----------



## Moon Dog

from the mountain


----------



## Dreadmakr

of the dargon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

feared throughout the


----------



## Dreadmakr

known occupied world


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Countless heroes tried


----------



## Dreadmakr

to destroy the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

sinister beast but


----------



## Dreadmakr

then something happened


----------



## Moon Dog

that made everyone


----------



## Dreadmakr

look in wonder


----------



## Moon Dog

at the blood


----------



## Dreadmakr

dripping from it's


----------



## PrettyGhoul

nightmarish third eye


----------



## Moon Dog

along with its


----------



## Dreadmakr

long sharp fangs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and wickedly hooked


----------



## Moon Dog

claws and its


----------



## Dreadmakr

scary and scaly


----------



## Moon Dog

skin that caused


----------



## Dreadmakr

fear to grow


----------



## Moon Dog

amongst all that


----------



## Dreadmakr

gazed at it's


----------



## PrettyGhoul

horrible magnificence except


----------



## Moon Dog

the little area


----------



## Dreadmakr

that was exposed


----------



## Moon Dog

to the enchantment


----------



## Dreadmakr

cast by the


----------



## Moon Dog

evil wizard of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the warrior tribe


----------



## Dreadmakr

of giant pygmies


----------



## Moon Dog

making everyone become


----------



## Dreadmakr

weak with fear


----------



## Moon Dog

and causing the


----------



## Dreadmakr

old men to


----------



## Moon Dog

gather up their


----------



## Dreadmakr

pitchforks and torches


----------



## Moon Dog

and head towards


----------



## Dreadmakr

the horror that


----------



## Moon Dog

everyone was always


----------



## Dreadmakr

expecting to come


----------



## scareme

. On a brighter


----------



## Lambchop

day, my wife


----------



## Dreadmakr

would have baked


----------



## Moon Dog

some great dishes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

delectable meals rivaling


----------



## Dreadmakr

In time for


----------



## scareme

the grim reaper


----------



## Moon Dog

to claim the


----------



## Dreadmakr

right of first


----------



## PrettyGhoul

dibs, greedily consuming


----------



## Dreadmakr

all of the


----------



## Moon Dog

souls from the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

pure party guests


----------



## Dreadmakr

with tomato ketchup


----------



## Lambchop

and basil sandwiches


----------



## Dreadmakr

prepared by the


----------



## Moon Dog

Gordan Ramsey team


----------



## Dreadmakr

who, as usual


----------



## Moon Dog

made mistakes causing


----------



## Dreadmakr

the Grim Reaper


----------



## Moon Dog

to bring everyone


----------



## Dreadmakr

to an abrupt


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pepto Bismol break


----------



## Moon Dog

that came by


----------



## Dreadmakr

as a result


----------



## Moon Dog

of the great


----------



## Dreadmakr

food poisoning outbreak


----------



## Moon Dog

of 1297 that


----------



## Dreadmakr

was caused by


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Gordon Ramsey's great


----------



## Dreadmakr

error in judgment


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and lack of


----------



## Dreadmakr

good old fashion


----------



## Moon Dog

know how that


----------



## Dreadmakr

could have avoided


----------



## Moon Dog

the great sauce


----------



## Dreadmakr

catastrophe that was


----------



## Moon Dog

the cause of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

so much diarrhea


----------



## Moon Dog

that was flung


----------



## Dreadmakr

by raving lunatics


----------



## scareme

that reminded me


----------



## Dreadmakr

of the time


----------



## PrettyGhoul

when I myself


----------



## Dreadmakr

committed the error


----------



## Moon Dog

of the great


----------



## Dreadmakr

and powerful Oz


----------



## Moon Dog

that became known


----------



## Dreadmakr

as the last


----------



## Moon Dog

starfighter causing great


----------



## Dreadmakr

consternation amongst the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

poor and disenfranchised


----------



## Moon Dog

munchkins that were


----------



## Dreadmakr

stranded in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

middle of nowhere


----------



## Dreadmakr

wondering what happened


----------



## Lambchop

to Tommy's diaper.


----------



## Dreadmakr

It was decided


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to split up


----------



## scareme

and go search


----------



## Moon Dog

for the kingdom


----------



## Dreadmakr

of Hanna Barbera


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a legendary cartoon


----------



## Moon Dog

tribe that was


----------



## Dreadmakr

lost in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

annals of time


----------



## Dreadmakr

But which has


----------



## Moon Dog

been determined to


----------



## Dreadmakr

be of significant


----------



## Moon Dog

importance to the


----------



## Dreadmakr

kind of individuals


----------



## Moon Dog

that would cause


----------



## Dreadmakr

the world to


----------



## Moon Dog

be affected by


----------



## Dreadmakr

The extreme horror


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of existing in


----------



## Moon Dog

total chaos from


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a cartoon universe


----------



## Dreadmakr

populated by the


----------



## Moon Dog

Hair Bear Bunch


----------



## Dreadmakr

This kind of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

torture led to


----------



## Dreadmakr

fear and dispair


----------



## Moon Dog

throughout the land


----------



## Dreadmakr

But one day


----------



## PrettyGhoul

an unlikely hero


----------



## Dreadmakr

from far beyond


----------



## Moon Dog

came to rescue


----------



## Dreadmakr

the victims of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wile E. Coyote and


----------



## Dreadmakr

Marvin the Martian


----------



## Moon Dog

from the evil


----------



## Dreadmakr

alleys of Toontown


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Determined to trap


----------



## Dreadmakr

the entire population


----------



## Moon Dog

by using the


----------



## Dreadmakr

Acme Catch-all Netting


----------



## Moon Dog

that was brought


----------



## Dreadmakr

with gold doubloons


----------



## Moon Dog

in order to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

prevent the Feds


----------



## Dreadmakr

from getting their


----------



## Moon Dog

faces recognized from


----------



## Dreadmakr

the Colossus AI


----------



## Moon Dog

and the dreaded


----------



## Dreadmakr

army of killer


----------



## Moon Dog

pygmies that caused


----------



## Dreadmakr

great fear to


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the gentle giants


----------



## Moon Dog

from the land


----------



## Dreadmakr

beyond the mountains


----------



## Moon Dog

that was known


----------



## Dreadmakr

as Fear Peaks


----------



## PrettyGhoul

because of a


----------



## Moon Dog

great battle that


----------



## Dreadmakr

took place there


----------



## PrettyGhoul

many years ago


----------



## Dreadmakr

The soil there


----------



## PrettyGhoul

was rich in


----------



## Dreadmakr

the minerals needed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to develop glow


----------



## Dreadmakr

worm silk cloth


----------



## Moon Dog

to make the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

slings necessary for


----------



## Dreadmakr

resisting the advance


----------



## Moon Dog

of the army


----------



## Dreadmakr

of the evil


----------



## Moon Dog

Doctor Porkchop and


----------



## Dreadmakr

his henchman ogar


----------



## PrettyGhoul

affectionately referred to


----------



## Moon Dog

as Shrek with


----------



## Dreadmakr

a worse attitude


----------



## Moon Dog

than the Great


----------



## Dreadmakr

Colossal Cyclops of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the legendary land


----------



## Dreadmakr

of Comixis Hauntconica


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a fabulous entertainment


----------



## Dreadmakr

center, often enjoyed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

by home haunters


----------



## Moon Dog

of all ages


----------



## Dreadmakr

Especially the ones


----------



## Moon Dog

that have been


----------



## Dreadmakr

at it for


----------



## PrettyGhoul

decades devoting all


----------



## Dreadmakr

they have to


----------



## Moon Dog

the great castle


----------



## Dreadmakr

of Count Dracula


----------



## Moon Dog

where deep in


----------



## Dreadmakr

the cobweb filled


----------



## Moon Dog

catacombs of the


----------



## Dreadmakr

castle they found


----------



## Moon Dog

what appeared to


----------



## Dreadmakr

be the remains


----------



## Moon Dog

of all the


----------



## Dreadmakr

loved ones that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

were devoured by


----------



## Dreadmakr

the dwellers within


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Suddenly a loud


----------



## Dreadmakr

and despairing moan


----------



## Moon Dog

came from the


----------



## Dreadmakr

ghostly inhabitant of


----------



## Moon Dog

the village know


----------



## Dreadmakr

for the evil


----------



## PrettyGhoul

transformation of anyone


----------



## Dreadmakr

who dared to


----------



## Moon Dog

defy the evil


----------



## Dreadmakr

Master Monster Maker


----------



## Moon Dog

that was creating


----------



## Dreadmakr

The worlds largest


----------



## Moon Dog

army of orcs


----------



## Dreadmakr

which he intended


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to lay waste


----------



## Dreadmakr

to all of


----------



## Moon Dog

the enemies that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

dared challenge his


----------



## Dreadmakr

will and power


----------



## Moon Dog

making sure that


----------



## Dreadmakr

there would not


----------



## Moon Dog

be any help


----------



## Dreadmakr

for the villagers


----------



## Moon Dog

or for the


----------



## Dreadmakr

multitude of creatures


----------



## PrettyGhoul

who loathed and


----------



## Moon Dog

were ready to


----------



## Dreadmakr

eat the monster


----------



## PrettyGhoul

barbecued, with a


----------



## Dreadmakr

a mustard based


----------



## Moon Dog

sauce made with


----------



## Dreadmakr

yucca root bits


----------



## Moon Dog

with steamed asparagus


----------



## Dreadmakr

served on a


----------



## Moon Dog

bed of cockroaches


----------



## Dreadmakr

in leach jelly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

garnished with glistening


----------



## Dreadmakr

glazed rat guts


----------



## Moon Dog

with a sprinkle


----------



## Dreadmakr

of dried blood


----------



## Moon Dog

from the great


----------



## Dreadmakr

massive hellhound Cerberus


----------



## Moon Dog

mixed with a


----------



## Dreadmakr

Spider web soup


----------



## Moon Dog

and for dessert


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lady's fingers with


----------



## Moon Dog

jelly made from


----------



## Dreadmakr

bat brain puree


----------



## Moon Dog

along with some


----------



## Dreadmakr

other varied items.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just then a


----------



## Dreadmakr

voiced cried out


----------



## Moon Dog

from deep within


----------



## Dreadmakr

the densly packed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

crowd of evil


----------



## Dreadmakr

mutant garden gnomes


----------



## Moon Dog

that were about


----------



## Dreadmakr

twelve inches tall.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and twelve feet


----------



## Dreadmakr

of garden hose


----------



## PrettyGhoul

ugly, dangerous creatures


----------



## Dreadmakr

used the hose


----------



## Moon Dog

to perform the


----------



## Dreadmakr

torture of cats.


----------



## Moon Dog

A thunder clap


----------



## Dreadmakr

ripped through the


----------



## Moon Dog

night sky causing


----------



## Dreadmakr

the crowds to


----------



## Moon Dog

notice the bright


----------



## Dreadmakr

streaks of lightning


----------



## Moon Dog

coming from the


----------



## Dreadmakr

eyes of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

guest speaker, reflected


----------



## Dreadmakr

upon the strangely


----------



## Moon Dog

lit night sky


----------



## Dreadmakr

which glowed purple


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and orange, terrifying


----------



## Moon Dog

as the screams


----------



## Dreadmakr

of the creatures


----------



## Moon Dog

from the abyss


----------



## Dreadmakr

arose in awsome


----------



## Moon Dog

force against the


----------



## Dreadmakr

horrifying threat of


----------



## Moon Dog

the creatures that


----------



## Dreadmakr

would consume all


----------



## PrettyGhoul

of the world's


----------



## Dreadmakr

supply of nutritious


----------



## Moon Dog

mosquitoes causing the


----------



## Dreadmakr

villagers to panic.


----------



## Moon Dog

From the mountain


----------



## Dreadmakr

to the flatland


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to the wetland


----------



## Moon Dog

came a mighty


----------



## Dreadmakr

Crusader Rabbit and


----------



## PrettyGhoul

his loyal henchman


----------



## Moon Dog

the mighty gang


----------



## Dreadmakr

of wild hares


----------



## Moon Dog

that breathed fire


----------



## Dreadmakr

and spit acid


----------



## PrettyGhoul

carrot balls at


----------



## Dreadmakr

The fleeing villagers.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning struck the


----------



## Dreadmakr

village's great warrior


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Creating something terrible


----------



## Dreadmakr

just for laughs


----------



## Moon Dog

when from nowhere


----------



## Dreadmakr

there came a


----------



## PrettyGhoul

valiant coonhound who


----------



## Moon Dog

was trying to


----------



## Dreadmakr

protect it's owner


----------



## Moon Dog

by its growling


----------



## Dreadmakr

and snarling and


----------



## Moon Dog

blood covered teeth


----------



## Dreadmakr

But these were


----------



## PrettyGhoul

not enough to


----------



## Dreadmakr

prevent the evil


----------



## Moon Dog

Emporer Zurg from


----------



## Dreadmakr

executing his plan


----------



## Moon Dog

to annihilate the


----------



## Dreadmakr

people of the


----------



## Moon Dog

small village of


----------



## Dreadmakr

East Urgalstone Parish.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lightning struck the


----------



## Dreadmakr

the tallest villager


----------



## Moon Dog

causing her to


----------



## Dreadmakr

begin to glow


----------



## Moon Dog

the most putrid


----------



## Dreadmakr

shade of orange


----------



## Moon Dog

which caused the


----------



## Dreadmakr

Villagers to run


----------



## PrettyGhoul

panicked, arms up


----------



## Dreadmakr

and swinging wildly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

causing even more


----------



## Dreadmakr

chaos amongst the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

already terrified crowd


----------



## Dreadmakr

causing complete havoc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

until a mysterious image


----------



## Dreadmakr

appeared in the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

crackling blue ball


----------



## Dreadmakr

held by the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

naked giant figure


----------



## Dreadmakr

sitting on the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

ground screaming like


----------



## Dreadmakr

a wild man.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

everyone stopped and


----------



## Dreadmakr

looked in fear


----------



## Goblin

at the musical


----------



## Dreadmakr

being performed on


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a floating, pulsating


----------



## Dreadmakr

raft made of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

human skulls and


----------



## Dreadmakr

tanned human flesh


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A brave woman


----------



## Dreadmakr

Stood before the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

frightened population and


----------



## Dreadmakr

declared her intention


----------



## Goblin

to kill everyone


----------



## Dreadmakr

causing the crowd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to attack her


----------



## Dreadmakr

But then the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Great Wizard intervened


----------



## Dreadmakr

allowing the woman


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to receive the


----------



## Dreadmakr

fruit of the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

spirit, returning self


----------



## Dreadmakr

Esteeme, and the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

valuable holy relic


----------



## Dreadmakr

that she used


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to reunite the


----------



## Dreadmakr

gathering masses of


----------



## PrettyGhoul

young intelligent women


----------



## Dreadmakr

ready to move


----------



## PrettyGhoul

the entire village


----------



## Dreadmakr

to an area


----------



## PrettyGhoul

safe from strife


----------



## Dreadmakr

and filled with


----------



## PrettyGhoul

vegetable gardens and


----------



## Dreadmakr

assorted fruit trees


----------



## Goblin

that Roxy had


----------



## Hairazor

transplanted from her


----------



## Bone To Pick

left kidney during


----------



## Hairazor

a highly secret


----------



## Dreadmakr

operation performed by


----------



## Hairazor

Larry Curly and


----------



## Bone To Pick

Crisscut Fries while


----------



## Hairazor

trying to get


----------



## PrettyGhoul

a new review


----------



## Hairazor

that will top


----------



## Goblin

everything ever written


----------



## Hairazor

besides the books


----------



## Goblin

that were sold


----------



## Hairazor

at the biggest


----------



## Goblin

yardsale ever held


----------



## Hairazor

in the swamp


----------



## Goblin

located beside the


----------



## Hairazor

highway that goes


----------



## Goblin

By Roxy;s house


----------



## Hairazor

where the fun


----------



## Goblin

was always ready


----------



## Hairazor

and the booze


----------



## Goblin

was as stale


----------



## Hairazor

as year old


----------



## Goblin

memories began to


----------



## Hairazor

make your eyes


----------



## Goblin

revolve in your


----------



## Hairazor

head. Every time


----------



## Goblin

they go to


----------



## Hairazor

pick up the


----------



## Goblin

many new vegetables


----------



## Hairazor

from the local


----------



## Goblin

grocery store that


----------



## Hairazor

came from Farmer


----------



## Goblin

Jones garden and


----------



## Hairazor

was considered the


----------



## Goblin

only way to


----------



## Hairazor

shop, they got


----------



## Dreadmakr

several ripe tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

that were growing


----------



## Hairazor

in pots on


----------



## Goblin

the windowstill that


----------



## Hairazor

faced the sunny


----------



## Goblin

side of the


----------



## Hairazor

building. Every time


----------



## Goblin

they went to


----------



## Hairazor

the beach, waves


----------



## Goblin

were crashing on


----------



## Goblin

rocks at the


----------



## Hairazor

rate of 1


----------



## Goblin

every five minutes


----------



## Goblin

and was really


----------



## Hairazor

loud. Maybe some


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Yell out to


----------



## Goblin

the persons that


----------



## Halloween Jokes

ran over the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

reindeer who jingled


----------



## Hairazor

all over the


----------

